# TWW - Testing April 1



## Braven05

Hey all...currently in the tww...husband and i are ttc baby #2. We just got back from our honeymoon and i just happened to be ovulating. We dtd 5 out of 7 nights so I'm hoping we have a chance! Anyone else testing first of December? I'm going to try to hold out...i will be late at that point


----------



## Hope1409

I will be testing Dec. 1st as well. I am currently 2dpiui, ttc our first. I refuse to test early this month, hoping the holiday festivities will be a good distraction for me :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm due on on the 1st but I'm going to try hard to wait to test until the 4th. FC for you both x x


----------



## Cazran25

I'm due 30th, will try and hold out until 1st to test but unlikely given how impatient I am! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## lewood88

Im testin the 1st and hope its a sticky :)


----------



## luvmysoldier2

IM testing a few days after the 1St. AD is due on the 29th. This is super frustrating. I just feel like crying from now until then!


----------



## Braven05

I have no clue when I'm due or when I ovulated because my cycles have been nuts! I can't temp because my LO doesn't sleep through the night yet. But I should be due around the end of the month...just going to try to hold out until the 1st because every single month I get my hopes up, symptom spot, convince myself that I'm pregnant, waste money on tests and I get negatives. So not gonna do that this tww!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm due to test round Dec 1st too! Technically the 28 of Nov with be day 28 but will try to wait a few days after to test too. It's so hard to wait and get excited and wondering if what you're feeling is pregnancy symptoms or if it's just PMS...ugh! I agree maybe having Thanksgiving and such will help us all to be able to hold out! Good luch to all of us and lots of baby dust! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

im the 1st too! lots of august 2013 babies on the way hopefully lol


----------



## Prinny

I'm due to test on the 1st of December too!


----------



## maryanne1987

december seems such a long way away though :( just trying to busy myself and not give in to test early, again ( may have accidently tested yesterday, ooops)


----------



## Prinny

Loool!...:D I know the wait is sooooooooooo hard! Lol but I font want to see a BFN and be put off so try keep as busy as you can don't buy any more tests lol until the 1st! Hopefully that will work..xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

no chance of that. i gave my other two tests i had hidden away to my OH and the bloody idiot peed on them himself this afternnon just to see what would happen. grrrrrr. i knew he would do that if i gave them to him. he always does. already feels like i have two kids lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm obsessing over symptoms already lol x


----------



## Prinny

Loooool! Maryanne I'm really sorry but I think your OH is halarious! Loooool my OH probabley would of wanted to do the same!...lol I know it's hard not to think into every little symptom, so have you decided to wait until you miss Your period or your happy to test early? I think because of my last pregnancy never showed up until I actually missed my period I probabley shouldn't test but it's super tempting! :D


----------



## maryanne1987

i really shouldnt test early as ive never had a bfp before a missed period but always do. its just too tempting. especially this month as i feel really different. god i hope alll these symtoms arent in my head or im officially going mad lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to try to avoid testing to early because I'm terrified I'll get a chemical pregnancy and it'll break my heart. I'd rather just not know so hoping to hold out to CD30 or beyond.


----------



## maryanne1987

its a sensible plan i will give u that but im just not very good at doing sensible lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne: me neither but I'm going to try hold out as long as I can to save money and line stress lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i love anaylisng lines. my OH doesnt mind either as he says it keeps me out of trouble and says it gives him peace to watch the football lol


----------



## Prinny

Loooool!...aaahhh I hope it's your month I think sometimes you just know, when I found out with my son I just felt different and felt like I knew although it didn't stop the faint positive on the pregnancy test still shocking me! Loooool I was soòo surprised as I did feel maybe it was all in my head *at one stage...Are you having any symptoms at the moment? Ive only got sore nipples and had a few light cramps on ovulation day, but I'm feeling a bit unsure about this month as I not long ago removed my implant after 9 months having it in, I find it quite hard to believe my body ovulated 2 days later then it would have without contraception but I thought its still worth a shot so DTD a few times anyway! Looool


----------



## charlie00134

Life must be a laugh with your oh maryanne. how many dpo are you all at the moment? x


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i have a fair few this month, my boobs are tender, well i say tender, but im just very aware that they are there all of a sudden. im exhausted, i mean i slept 12 hours the past two nights and still woke up tired and since i have insomnia thats very weird for me. im using the loo constantly, and i have the strangest ache in my tummy, really low down on the pubic bone. been there all day. i just generally feel very uncomfortable.


----------



## maryanne1987

not a clue. we took a relaxed approach this month. decided not to chart or use opk's. ovulation can vary month to month with me by a few days so could be as little as three or as many as 7. by the symtoms im having tho im guessing im more around the 7 mark. u?


----------



## Prinny

Maybe being uncomfortable is a good sign..I'm sure many women have been uncomfortable in pregnancy from the get go where some others didn't feel much discomfort until well into the pregnancy....Unfortunately only time will tell :(...I think I'm like you not good at this being sensible stuff lol probably will test early I've had to hide a pregnancy test I had for this month, but now I've actually gone and lost the Damm thing for real lol so I've got no hope of testing unless I go buy one, when I put it like that it makes me think to save money and test on the day I'm due, but it is so hard,*


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 3dpo so too early to have any real symptoms but I can't help but notice them anyway. That's assuming I ov'd when my opks said of course as I don't ov most months. 
if your 7dpo your symptoms sound good! FC x x


----------



## xxleannexx

Hello, can I join in please!! :)

I'm 1dpo today and due AF around the 2nd dec so will be testing on the 1st! I'm really excited this month as I think for once we got the timing good! 

Really hope we all get bfp's! Great to get it just before Christmas! Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

ah welcome! come join all us crazt ttc'ers. 
and thanks charlie i hope we all get the result we want :) and prinny i know what u mean. why cant pregnancy tests cost less. so unfair. will u hold out to test leanne?


----------



## Prinny

Hi Leanne :)

How are you finding the wait? For me it is becoming a little unbearable loool I agree BFP around Christmas would make Christmas a whole lot more special not that it usually isn't loool but it would be a nicer celebration...I hope we all get our BFP's!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I think it should be cheaper and easier to get tests. I have ic at hope but they're completely useless so I end up buying others. I already know how I'm gunna tell my family if we get out BFP before Christmas. yes I know I'm bonkers lol. 
hi Leanne hope you caught that eggy! x


----------



## maryanne1987

oooh if we get our bfp's for xmas just think we can eat as many chocolates as we want and not feel bad lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> oooh if we get our bfp's for xmas just think we can eat as many chocolates as we want and not feel bad lol

I like your thinking!


----------



## Prinny

Loool Maryanne if only hpts were cheaper, it sounds a bit cheap but when I was trying with my son I brought 3 from the pound store and they worked perfectly fine I actually used one of the first response tests a day before I was due Af and it came up negative the next day I used the £1 store test and it was positive, could of been because it was my period due date who knows but it worked lol...so If I do test early I may tempt myself into buying one of those cheaper tests so I'm not wasting so much.... loool well that's how I can explain it to my OH LOL


----------



## Braven05

When I got pregnant with LO I "knew" at 5 dpo that I was pregnant because the symptoms all felt different...but now I just get confused. I think its ridiculous that when I'm not TTC and not paying attention I don't notice any symptoms at all...then soon as we start trying I notice that I pee like crazy right before AF and I get crampy for quite a few days before, etc....its ridiculous. I used Fertility Friend to chart all the days we DTD and when I had EWCM and felt OV pains and it pinpointed 6 fertile/possible ov days and we DTD on 4 of those days. So I could be as little as 5 dpo or as much as 10 dpo. I think I felt OV pains on CD 17 which was November 12 so I'm guessing I'm either 7 or 6 dpo right now. Its so annoying not having a regular cycle. I really really am going to wait to test. According to FF I should get AF on November 28 but I'm going to wait until the 1st if AF hasn't shown up. Need support to be strong and not test early! I didn't get a good BFP with my DD until 14 dpo


----------



## maryanne1987

see ive got it all planned out lol


----------



## charlie00134

Prinny said:


> Loool Maryanne if only hpts were cheaper, it sounds a bit cheap but when I was trying with my son I brought 3 from the pound store and they worked perfectly fine I actually used one of the first response tests a day before I was due Af and it came up negative the next day I used the £1 store test and it was positive, could of been because it was my period due date who knows but it worked lol...so If I do test early I may tempt myself into buying one of those cheaper tests so I'm not wasting so much.... loool well that's how I can explain it to my OH LOL

I use the pound shop tests. the vue ones, plus sometimes Asda do some twin packs for a quid. never been able to test how reliable they are tho.


----------



## maryanne1987

i didnt get a good BFP with my son till i was 18dpo and it was 21dpo with my first angel baby, really hope it doesnt take this long this time. and poundland ones? do they really work? might give them a try this month. save some money for xmas.


----------



## Prinny

Braven, *you sound like you will stick it out, unlike myself who is a wimp at this kind of stuff but I'm going to try lol like myself with my son I never got my BFP until 14dpo so I don't even know if it's worth me testing early or not really, when you said with your LO you just knew at 5dpo do you feel the same this time around?*


----------



## Prinny

Charlie, I've never tried the asda tests but will keep an eye out lol, I think some pound stores you get 3 test strips for a £1 all in *one box that's the one I brought when trying to conceive my son they worked ok, my positive was really faint I had to shine a touch on it looool but it could of been because of them being cheap or just really early for me...someone once said the test strips in the better name branded hpts have the cheap stick that you buy from the pound store I'm unsure if that's true but if that's the case I may end up back at the pound store at the end of the month loool instead of the chemist who charge £5+ for one test!


----------



## maryanne1987

tell me about it. i eyed up some first response while in was in the chemist today and they were 8 quid for two tests. no wonder im always so poor lol


----------



## Prinny

Maryanne I've been pregnant twice and both times used the cheap pound store tests they worked for me fine the second time using them was with my son the positive was super faint but with my first pregnancy it was as dark As could be it couldn't of been anymore clearer, so in my experience I'd say there worth a shot...if they gave me a negative I'd probably wait a day or so and try test with a better pregnancy test lol but I think there ok and my OH won't complain about wasting money as they are only £1 :) and I got 3 tests in one box


----------



## maryanne1987

im defo gonna go and stock up. even if they didnt work its only a pound wasted. cant really go wrong. god im defo gonna be testing early now lol


----------



## Prinny

Maryanne I've basically gone and tempted you into testing early...oh bummer! Lol now you've got me thinking to stock up too loool


----------



## maryanne1987

arghhhhh see im so tempted now. its ur fault. im a total poas addict. still at least i wont be a poor poas addict lol


----------



## Prinny

Looool I'm happy to take the blame maryanne as it's an exciting situation to be in :) but yes I agree you won't be as poor with pound tests I'm going to try very hard but let's see if any of us actually make it to the *1st December to test lol because I very likely won't*


----------



## maryanne1987

well im already out as i tested yesterday lol. spent like half an hour looking for a line too.


----------



## Braven05

Haha I hate that...last time I tested I looked at it, held it up to the light, moved outside for natural light, shone a flashlight through it...if there is a line you'll see it, no tricks needed lol! My very first BFP was a faint line and it was hard to see but you could see it wasn't just a blank white test. I don't feel the same as I did when I was preggo with DD but maybe my body is different since I had a baby a little over a year ago or maybe they symptoms aren't as strong, lol, I dunno. Just gotta be patient and hope and pray I guess.


----------



## maryanne1987

im glad someone does the same as me. i even took the test apart yesterday and was holding it up agaisnt the window. bet my neighbors think im a right looney lol


----------



## Braven05

lol yup I've busted them open too...I've also tossed them in the trash and dug them out a couple of times. Looney for sure.


----------



## maryanne1987

haha me too. i know they say too but its too hard to resist. some of the evap lines have had me really convinced


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi girls, anyone mind if i join? Im hoping to stick it out til 3rd Dec but have a feeling i might cave before then! x


----------



## maryanne1987

hey u made it. join in the fun lol. any symtoms to share?


----------



## charlie00134

Hi LoraLoo! 

I might take a run to the 99p store where they do dip tests or discount UK. I can't stand the prices they charge when they're similar inside. Will prob use my IC until I'm a few days past AF due date to save money though. I'm feeling different symptoms this time but it's the first time I've been confident I've ov'd whereas last time I just had an inkling because CM had dried up. Such a long time to testing =( x x


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i wish i had some tests in the house now. u lot are not helping me at all lol. thought we were all gonna hang in till the first? that went out the window quickly lol


----------



## charlie00134

Hold fast, you can doooooo it!!! Just think, the longer you wait the fatter than positive will be x x


----------



## maryanne1987

well we all no thats not gonna happen now lol. this is gonna be turning into a thread where we all test everyday and report on the results. wonder how many of us will get our bfp, all of us hopefully.


----------



## xxleannexx

Hi all!! 

I got 2 tests from the 99p shop for 99p (surprisingly lol) I used one last month so got one to use this month. Along with some IC, only gona get a frer or digi if something shows on one of my other tests!

This is going to be a looooong 2 weeks! Not looking forward to waiting this month.

No symptoms yet as only 1dpo xx


----------



## charlie00134

I started getting symptoms at 2dpo but I think it's just my body in drastic shock about ovulating and having hormones =( x


----------



## charlie00134

Maryanne, you can do it - hold out. I need someone to stick with me lol


----------



## maryanne1987

u only used the one? well done. id have used both and probaly gone out to by more lol. i admire ur willpower.


----------



## maryanne1987

i will try. i dont think i can stand seeing lots of bfn's this month. these 6 years are starting to catch up with me now.


----------



## charlie00134

That's why I want to hold out testing cos each neg will go something like this:
"Oh ='( but wait, it could just be too early" which will repeat over and over again x


----------



## maryanne1987

yep me to. right its decided im waiting. just been really sick, again. second day in a row after eating tea. trying not to overthink it. everyone in my house has a cold. its probaly a bug......


----------



## charlie00134

Oh feeling sick is never fun, I hope you're going to be okay. There's so many bugs going round at the moment it's ridiculous.


----------



## maryanne1987

i know. its so hard not to over read into it. i had really bad morning sickness, well all day sickness in all of my pregnancies so straight away my mind started working overtime yesterday. anyway how long have u been ttc?


----------



## maryanne1987

duh it says on ur signiture. im such a dufus sometimes lol. nice to meet someone whos been ttc for a while. sometimes gets a bit old with all the ladies on here freaking out cause they havent got their BFP after a month of trying


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, may i Join you? I am due to test on December 1st and going to try really hard to not test early. We've been trying for a year now and woul love o ge a bfp in 2012. This month would. Great as we could tell the parents at 8 weeks at Christmas / our first wedding anniversary :) xx


----------



## maryanne1987

aww thats sweet, welcome :) any symtoms yet?


----------



## charlie00134

Since March 2009 so 44 months now. It's driving me mad because it took ages to get help from the doctors and I feel like I should have a baby now. 
How about you?


----------



## maryanne1987

6 years now. had four losses but gotta keep hope alive. when the time is right it will happen


----------



## charlie00134

Ouch, I thought I'd been at this a long time. You really deserve a sticky BFP! I know what you mean sometimes it gets hard talkinf to none similar positions


----------



## maryanne1987

well i guess they are all just excited so shouldnt be too hard on them.


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> aww thats sweet, welcome :) any symtoms yet?

I've been feeling exhausted - so tired. No other symptoms. How about everyone else ... Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

True, they can't know how we feel if they've never been here.
On a seperate note, I'm stuffed, eaten too much cheesecake cos I've been overly emotional all day :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

oh god, dont get me started on my imaginary symtoms lol. im exhausted, im suddenly really aware i have boobs, i have a really dull ache in my lower abdomen and ive been sick two days in a row. oh and ive been a really moody cow for the last few days lol


----------



## maryanne1987

cheesecake, my favourite food. wish i had some now. really in the mood for some. might send OH to asda. he does come in handy sometimes lol.


----------



## charlie00134

I have all sorts of symptoms but I'm also coming over a cold so it could be that.
I'm tired, emotional, had nightmares last night, cramps and pains and feeling generally off. 

It was Millionaires cheesecake too, mmmmmmm


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i keep thhinking how nice it would to be expecing over xmas :) and thats the main thing with me, i just generally dont feel myself. hard to explain.


----------



## charlie00134

Maybe we just need to sleep for the entire TWW lol, then it'll be first advent calender day and test time.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh i never thought about that. i have my advent calender ready (im such a big kid) shame the dont do a ttc one haha


----------



## Mexx

I would love to sleep through the TWW and just wake up in time to test and get the BFP i'd love to have it and know over christmas :)


----------



## charlie00134

I don't have one this year =( Might have to get me and the hubs one each while we're off holidaying x


----------



## maryanne1987

no food would be safe from me then lol. and no after xmas dieting. would be fab :) what a great time to tell friends and family too.


----------



## charlie00134

I make greetings cards so I could do one from bump. Oh it would be fantastic x


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I make greetings cards so I could do one from bump. Oh it would be fantastic x

I make cards too - i love that idea :)


----------



## maryanne1987

oh that would be awsome. im so stealing that idea.


----------



## charlie00134

Especially if I could get an early scan in, which I know I'm getting a EPU referral so there's a chance.


----------



## maryanne1987

i will hopefully have had one by then too. due to my losses and difficult pregnancy with my son this pregnancy (if i am pregnant that is) would be classed as high risk straight away so will have alot of scans. bit scary but worth it to see how little bean will grow.


----------



## charlie00134

Least you get some regular reassurance through it all.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im glad this time round that i will get the help right from the start, just gotta get a sticky bean first. easier said than done. still positive thinking is the way forward. really want chesecake now :( its a daft idea as i was sick earlier. expect me to moan later when i feel sick again lol


----------



## charlie00134

Don't go blaming me =P 

I hope we all get our Christmas sticky BFPs so we can compare homemade bump cards =D


----------



## maryanne1987

oh ur gonna have to make mine for me. im useless at that kinda thing lol. people would think my 7 year old had made them lol.


----------



## charlie00134

You could tell them he did lol. I'd be happy to help you if you get your BFP =D x x


----------



## maryanne1987

no hes a smart little sod. hed probaly do a better job than me lol. he spent the evening telling me why the moon landing couldnt possibly have happened. no way he gets his cleverness from me lol.


----------



## charlie00134

Sounds like my stepdaughter lol. Too smart for her own good. Urgh I'm so knackered


----------



## maryanne1987

join the club. totally pooped. least i have peace and quiet. sent OH out to get cheesecake. he wasnt pleased but told him its good practice for when i have pregnancy cravings lol.


----------



## charlie00134

Lol poor OH, at least he's well trained, mine wouldn't even get me it from the fridge =(


----------



## Braven05

Big :hugs: to all you ladies who have been TTC for a long time and who have had losses. Can't imagine what you're going through. Hopefully we can spread some babydust around this thread and get some BFPs right before Christmas! I will say, that although it WAS wonderful to be expecting over Christmas...I just hope the morning sickness holds off! When I was pregnant with DD it set in ON Christmas day. And I went through 25 weeks of sickness after that lol I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies!


----------



## maryanne1987

well the mood ive been in today i dont think he would argue with me lol. ive been like hitler with a headache all day. could tell i was getting on his nerves as he went out to wash his car. he even cleaned all inside. he never does the car. think anything was better than being with me today lol


----------



## maryanne1987

its awful isnt it. i had it on all of my pregnancies right from the word go. and they say morning sickness, it bloody lasts all day lol. ur right tho, we need to keep hope alive on this thread a get a couple of xmas baby bumps cooking :)


----------



## charlie00134

Ouch, morning sickness at Christmas sounds awful Braven

Oh dear, poor thing, I hope he gets a slice of cheesecake to make up for it.
I'm sick of these stupid early symptoms, I know they can't mean anything but I can't stop spotting them.


----------



## maryanne1987

bugger off, im not sharing with him. i have to share my bed with the man and thats bad enough haha. and i know what u mean. its so hard knowing weather they are really symptoms.


----------



## charlie00134

I offered my OH some cheesecake but he didn't want it :thumbup: result!

I'm hoping I can keep busy at work until my blood tests at least then a long weekend so I'm sure I can keep myself busy :D


----------



## maryanne1987

what are ur blood tests for?


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> what are ur blood tests for?

To test if I've ovulated this month, I think I have but this will confirm it


----------



## maryanne1987

ah ok, fingers crossed for u hun. ur signs are looking good :)


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you hun, and you =)


----------



## maryanne1987

ah im not so sure. only time will tell. wouldnt be the first month ive convinced myself i am definatly pregnant only to get a bfn. not getting too excited this month just in case.


----------



## charlie00134

Probably the best plan, softens the blow a little bit.


----------



## maryanne1987

hows everyone today? anyone given in and tested yet? lol


----------



## LoraLoo

No but i did an opk just to fullfill the need to poas :blush: It was negative!


----------



## maryanne1987

is it true opk's can actually be used to to pick up pregnancy? i read a post on it somewhere but never tried it myself.


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> is it true opk's can actually be used to to pick up pregnancy? i read a post on it somewhere but never tried it myself.

I believe so, as the hcg and lh are very similar hormones, so an opk will detect a pregnancy. I did an opk when i was pregnant with my 3 yr old though, and it was negative, so didnt work for me!


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh i might have to try it. promised everyone i wouldnt take a pregnancy test early but didnt promise i wouldnt use an opk lol


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> ooooh i might have to try it. promised everyone i wouldnt take a pregnancy test early but didnt promise i wouldnt use an opk lol

:haha: my thoughts exactly, we could call it an experiment, lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

i just tried it, negative. bummer :( ah well. scientific experiment over lol.


----------



## Braven05

I don't think an opk can be used to predict pregnancy until the levels are really high. I read something when I was TTC about LH (which opks detect) and HcG (pregnancy tests obviously) being "cousins"...so a pregnancy test can't pick up LH but an OPK *may* be able to pick up LH but only if the levels are really high. I never tried before though. I haven't tested...don't feel different...except DTD last night kinda hurt (but that could be because of all the DTD we did on our honeymoon lol). I had a dream last night that I was preggo.


----------



## LoraLoo

How many dpo would you say I am? I had a + OPK Saturday and Sunday. The tests on Sunday were darker than Saturdays. Just trying to figure out if it was likely i O'd Sunday or Monday! x


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh that could be a good sign. ive read lots of women have had that and i know i had it before i got my bfp with my son.
im just suffering today with these uti symtoms, no one seems to know whats going on. i feel just like i have one, but doc says i dont and my home strips say i dont. any ladies here experianced this before. its a new one on me.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm still way to early for a test to show anything so I'm not tempted. 
feel really odd today, I've never been bloated but I could be today my stomach feels tight. I've got dull achey cramps too and I've got a serious munch on. had a nightmare last night for the 2nd night running too. be glad to get home and put my feet up!


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> ooooh that could be a good sign. ive read lots of women have had that and i know i had it before i got my bfp with my son.
> im just suffering today with these uti symtoms, no one seems to know whats going on. i feel just like i have one, but doc says i dont and my home strips say i dont. any ladies here experianced this before. its a new one on me.

Not cystitis is it? x


----------



## maryanne1987

what does ur test say hun? some tests say when u hit ur peak it means u will ovulate within 34-36 hours, some tests say it means ur likely ovulating that day. its confusing i know.


----------



## maryanne1987

24-36 hours, sorry


----------



## maryanne1987

hey charlie, how are u today? and this will sound really blonde but whats cystitis?


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> ooooh that could be a good sign. ive read lots of women have had that and i know i had it before i got my bfp with my son.
> im just suffering today with these uti symtoms, no one seems to know whats going on. i feel just like i have one, but doc says i dont and my home strips say i dont. any ladies here experianced this before. its a new one on me.

I got this the last time I ovulated. it was because cm had dried up and my body was in shock I think. went after about a week. x


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> what does ur test say hun? some tests say when u hit ur peak it means u will ovulate within 34-36 hours, some tests say it means ur likely ovulating that day. its confusing i know.

Ive been using the IC and clearblue digital to confirm. On Sat the IC were equal in colour, and i got a smiley face on the digi, but the test line was a little lighter than the control line (i know the digitals work differently)

On Sun, on the ICs the test line was darker than the control line, i got another smiley face on digi and the test line was bright blue, alot darker than the control line, so Id say thats when the lh peaked.

So Im not sure if i count the 24 hours from sat or sun :dohh: Not that i suppose it makes much difference! x


----------



## maryanne1987

really? ah i hope so. i was hoping it was a symptom but as its really painful i was starting to worry maybe i was out this month.


----------



## Braven05

Loraloo I think I'd assume Sunday/Monday if you got dark lines Saturday & Sunday - so maybe just 2 or 3 dpo? I never had good success with OPKs...I didn't ever get a positive and I used them the month I got pregnant with my LO and still didn't get one lol


----------



## maryanne1987

id say go with sunday hun as ov day, theres only a days difference in it so shouldnt effect test day really.


----------



## charlie00134

cystitis is a uti hun. 
I've always been told to count from the day after your first pos opk so that would be Sunday I think. 

maryanne I'm okay just a bit worn out and feeling fat because I've been hungry all day and munching away.


----------



## maryanne1987

would it not show up on my uti test strips then? so confused :( and dont worry i ate four slices of pizza for breakfast. swear im gonna have put on a stone by the end of this tww lol


----------



## charlie00134

cystitisvshould show up. it is a pg symptom tho, just been on countdown to pregnancy to compare todays symptoms and its an option x x fc x x


----------



## maryanne1987

really? wow im actually happy to be in pain now. thanks for that :)


----------



## charlie00134

for me it was nothing but that doesn't means it's nothing for you too x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

heres hoping :) have u heard about the whole testing thing on an opk. apparently they can detect pregnancy?


----------



## Braven05

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## charlie00134

yeah. but I think they're less reliable than pg tests. heard in my facebook group. plus with pcos sometimes get "stuck" surging so I often get late +opks from that. safer to stick with pg tests I think x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

im just so curious. ive been trying a long time as u know and ive never heard about it. tried it earlier and nada. obviously. i know i promised i wouldnt cave in and take a test but i never promised i wouldnt use an opk lol. thanks for that braven :)


----------



## charlie00134

Hope now, and very achey =( stupid symptoms


----------



## maryanne1987

no symtom is stupid hun, its good to stay hopeful. come on were were all so postive last night. remember xmas bump cards :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm positive, just sleepy and achey. My tummy feels heavy lol. Watching ANTM now and waiting for my hubby to come home and cheer me up.


----------



## Braven05

No probs


----------



## maryanne1987

aww thats sweet. im just sat here in a miserable mood. im just reading sucess stories on two week wait.com. that site is addictive lol. swear everything counts as a symtom.


----------



## charlie00134

I think the problem is once someone gets a BFP every little sign becomes a symptom overnight. I'm really looking forward to bedtime tonight. Exausted lol


----------



## maryanne1987

when are u having ur blood tests hun?


----------



## charlie00134

Well they're supposed to be day 21 tests which would be Thursday but 7 dpo would be Friday so I'm not so sure which day to go....


----------



## maryanne1987

oh thats tricky. what does ur gp reccomend? will it take long for the results. and braven hows things with u today?


----------



## charlie00134

They always said for them to be cd21 but they've also said it can be CD20 or CD22 if anyone say isn't possible. I always get told to call in 3 days for results and call the next day and get them because I'm cheeky =D


----------



## maryanne1987

does that work? my doctors receptionist would probaly tell me to bugger off if i did that lol. ah im soooooooo bored. nothing is cheering me up today. im in one hell of a mizzy mood.


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah it works, they only give me the number though and get my doc to ring me to discuss but I about know what the numbers mean so it works out. Might just go Thursday and then I can get my result earlier =P lol x x 

Cheer up maryanne, how many dpo are you now? got long to go until you know either way? x x


----------



## maryanne1987

im somewhere between 4dpo and 8 dpo i think. i ovulate different times every month and didnt use opk's this month as we were meant to be taking a relaxed approach. wish i had now tho. think im gonna go with 4 so i dont test to early.


----------



## charlie00134

Same days then, or a little off. You can't test too early then or I'll break and it'll be all your fault =P


----------



## maryanne1987

mine! ah dont worry im never gonna hold out. hows gonna cave in first tho


----------



## charlie00134

Well to say that you're tempted to test already and I don't think I've ever tested before 10dpo I think you'll cave first lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm going to need some serious persuading not to crack!


----------



## charlie00134

You can dooooooo it LoraLoo!!! I'm useless at remembering :dohh: how many dpo are you again?


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> You can dooooooo it LoraLoo!!! I'm useless at remembering :dohh: how many dpo are you again?

2 or 3 :rofl: I'm planning on waiting til 3rd Dec. Don't think i will manage it, but its a difficult week for me. Its my daughters birthday 26rd Nov, she died 2nd Dec, so i really dont want to test between those days x


----------



## charlie00134

testing on the 3rd sounds like a good idea then, hopefully for a :bfp: to pick you up x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

ive already caved in once. and used an opk today but loraloo made me do that lol. im dertermined i wont cave in again. i actually went in boots today and didnt buy a test. im very proud lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> ive already caved in once. and used an opk today but loraloo made me do that lol. im dertermined i wont cave in again. i actually went in boots today and didnt buy a test. im very proud lol

Only 11 days to goooo you can doooo iiiiit :hugs: - think of it this way, it's only a week on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Good luck not testing! 

I am not sure I will hold out till the 1st December but going to do my best! The days are dragging by :(


----------



## maryanne1987

11 days is ages! arghhhhhh. im seriously gonna end up a raving looney by the time this is over lol


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Good luck not testing!
> 
> I am not sure I will hold out till the 1st December but going to do my best! The days are dragging by :(

You can dooo iiiit tooooooooooooo :thumbup:

On another note, I may have gone crazy and hyper :yipee:


----------



## charlie00134

It's eency weency 11 teeny days


----------



## maryanne1987

is that a symptom? haha. whats brought that on charlie?


----------



## Mexx

Crazy and hyper ..... Because of not knowing?! 

I hate not knowing either way! It's worse than waiting for Christmas. One of the ladies I work with is currently on mat leave and she came in today with baby .... We both got married at same time so had hoped to be off together but now she'll def be back at work before I'm off :(


----------



## charlie00134

No clue, hunger? tiredness? combination?


----------



## Mexx

Can you go eat something? Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

TBH i find the 2ww alot easier than waiting to ovulate. I hate that, i didnt ovulate til somewhere in the 40's this month (i gave up counting!) i'd love to have a 28 day cycle, it wouldn't seem quite so harsh getting a bfn i dont think, knowing i could try again in 2 weeks time!


----------



## maryanne1987

always so hard when friends show off babies. still im sure u will get ur turn very soon :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm now full to the brim with turkey nuggets, nom nom nom


----------



## Mexx

Thanks :) 

Fingers crossed we all do xx


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I'm now full to the brim with turkey nuggets, nom nom nom

Mmmm yummy!!


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now full to the brim with turkey nuggets, nom nom nom
> 
> Mmmm yummy!!Click to expand...

Plus the hubby cooked it :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah not fair. mines sat on his bum moaning hes hungry. i just told him 'u know where the chip shop is' lol. im such a good partener


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now full to the brim with turkey nuggets, nom nom nom
> 
> Mmmm yummy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Plus the hubby cooked it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Things always taste nicer when you haven't had to make it yourself!!! :)


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> ah not fair. mines sat on his bum moaning hes hungry. i just told him 'u know where the chip shop is' lol. im such a good partener

Haha!!! Mine is sat on the floor with a friend playing war hammer ..... I'm sat eating jelly tots :)


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh jelly tots. its about the only thing i havent eaten today. might get OH to get me some on his way to the chip shop lol


----------



## Mexx

You can't beat jelly tots!!!! They are my current favourite food ..... Them and gingerbread men :)


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> ah not fair. mines sat on his bum moaning hes hungry. i just told him 'u know where the chip shop is' lol. im such a good partener

maybe it's revenge for the cheesecake! I have kettle crisps followed by twirl bites now. Goodbye all weight loss progress


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> ah not fair. mines sat on his bum moaning hes hungry. i just told him 'u know where the chip shop is' lol. im such a good partener

My hubby does NO cooking either. He did try a couple of times when i had really bad morning sickness in my last pregnancy. 

First he tried sausage, mash and pea's with gravy- The sausages were burnt, the mash lumpy and cold, the peas cold and the gravy, I can only describe as brown dish water :wacko:

Next he tried lasagne- from a box, can't go wrong you'd think? Wrong. He cooked it with the plastic lid still on, which melted all over the lasagne, the lasagne itself was still frozen then he had finished with it. 

Safe to say I'll just carrying on cooking myself.


----------



## Mexx

Ooh I love kettle crisps, and twirl bites ! 

Mmmmm ...... At this rate I'll look like I'm having a food baby! Haha


----------



## charlie00134

Stomach: Increased Appetite	5.1% of PG women get this 4dpo


----------



## maryanne1987

sounds like my man. he cant even make a bloody cup of tea right. he can manage to heat up chips in the microwave though im sure haha


----------



## maryanne1987

haha thats what i thought. even if i dont get my bfp this month im gonna look pregnant by xmas. and is increased hunger a symptom? yey!


----------



## charlie00134

Mmm twirl bites and Stephen Fry - happy face


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Stomach: Increased Appetite	5.1% of PG women get this 4dpo

Fingers crossed :) 

I have felt excessively tired this last week. But I thought it was too early for symptoms and feeling tired. 

My peak days on the clear blue fertility monitor were last week on Wednesday / Thursday so I'm not 100% sure (firest month using t) but thnk I ov on the Friday so no 4dpo?


----------



## charlie00134

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/charts/chart-dpo-4-121111.png


----------



## Mexx

Thanks for posting that :)


----------



## charlie00134

charlie00134 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/charts/chart-dpo-4-121111.png

This is my bible for sanity


----------



## maryanne1987

if u test the beginning of december hun u should get a good result by then no matter what day u ovulated. im in the same boat. i know i would have ovulated last week. just not sure what day. had a break from opk's this month and i never get any ovulation symptoms


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie ur a star! thats awsome. thanks for that.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ladies, what is your gut feeling for this month? I dont think its my month- with my others i just 'knew' x


----------



## maryanne1987

im too afraid to say. i swore august was my month. just knew but then had a huge let down. i do feel different this month tho. any ladies think its their month?


----------



## Mexx

Im not sure I like to say it but my gut feeling is im in with a good chance as DDT the correct days and I've felt different but it could be any number of reasons .... Unlike last month when I knew we'd not been successful. Anyone else?


----------



## charlie00134

I feel different but that'll be cos I've actually ov'd, I just can't decide this month. Theoretically we have a chance but even with nothing against us we'd only have about a 25% shot each month I think. Plus OH doesn't have a great sperm count


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie u have to get ur bfp. i need ur help with my bump cards remember. lets all think positive :)


----------



## LoraLoo

With my last baby- we werent trying- Id just stopped breastfeeding the LO, Id only had one AF, so hadnt got round to contraception. I was pretty sure id ovulated over the weekend (had ewcm fri/sat) so avoided dtd that time. We only dtd once and that was the wednesday night. 

It was a few days later i just got this overwhelming feeling i was pregnant- i didnt have any symptoms or reasons for me to think i was, but it niggled and niggled away at me, sure enough, got a bfp. I do think women have a very strong 6th sense.


----------



## Mexx

Def positive thoughts for all on this thread :) xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I feel different but that'll be cos I've actually ov'd, I just can't decide this month. Theoretically we have a chance but even with nothing against us we'd only have about a 25% shot each month I think. Plus OH doesn't have a great sperm count

Thats a 1 in 4 chance, theoretically, of all of us that have just posted on this page- at least 1 of us will be pregnant this month! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> charlie u have to get ur bfp. i need ur help with my bump cards remember. lets all think positive :)


I can help you with your bump cards regardless :)


----------



## maryanne1987

i want jelly tots now! cant even remember whos fault that is lol. OH forgot them on purpose on his way back from the chippy, i know he did. reckon i could make him sleep on the sofa for that


----------



## LoraLoo

whats a bump card?


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks charlie. im sure u will be making urs too :)


----------



## charlie00134

That's a little harsh. Unless he ate them on the way home! lol


----------



## maryanne1987

its how we are gonna announce our pregnancies if we get out bfp's this month. on xmas cards charlie is making haha


----------



## Mexx

Bump cards....? As in cards sent from bump? Do you both know each other in real life or forum friends? 

Jely tots is my fault - I'm sorry :(


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh he better not have. im gonna go check his care for wrappers lol


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> whats a bump card?

I make cards and yesterday we were talking about telling family if we got a Christmas BFP - I'm going to make greetings cards from bump with an early scan pic and I told maryanne I'd do hers too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

car


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Bump cards....? As in cards sent from bump? Do you both know each other in real life or forum friends?
> 
> Jely tots is my fault - I'm sorry :(

Met on here yesterday lol. 

I'll make bump cards for everyone!!! :D


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> its how we are gonna announce our pregnancies if we get out bfp's this month. on xmas cards charlie is making haha

Ah im with you. Blimey, not even thought about that. Terrifies me. I dont even want to tell dh *when* i fall pregnant, he said this is my last chance so if i lose another baby thats it, even if its really early on :shrug: i sort of figured if i dont tell him, it cant hurt him


----------



## Mexx

How do you get an early scan in the UK? Do you have to go to a private hospital and pay? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> How do you get an early scan in the UK? Do you have to go to a private hospital and pay? X

yes, unless there is a medical reason (previous m/c, bleeding etc)


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> How do you get an early scan in the UK? Do you have to go to a private hospital and pay? X

If your high risk, or beg you can. I've already had it indicated I'll get referral to early pregnancy unit. I think because I've been at it so long and PCOS has higher MC risks


----------



## Mexx

I don't know how I'll dh when the time comes. Ideas? X


----------



## maryanne1987

anyone classed as high risk will be scanned early. its normally 6, 9, 12, 15, 18 then 20 weeks and then every five weeks after that x


----------



## charlie00134

My DH will know because I'll have shreiked the house down and be a crying ball of blubbering gibberish lol


----------



## Mexx

Thanks ladies. I don't think I'd mind paying for it to get the piece of mind knowing all looked ok x


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh telling people is so exciting. even better at xmas time. will have a think of some good ways for u mexx


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> anyone classed as high risk will be scanned early. its normally 6, 9, 12, 15, 18 then 20 weeks and then every five weeks after that x

Not necessarily, its at the drs discretion, i have had friends that have had stillbirths and been refused an early scan. Im high risk, i wasnt offered an early scan last time, but i didnt ask for one either x


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> My DH will know because I'll have shreiked the house down and be a crying ball of blubbering gibberish lol

My dh isn't always in when I would test as I use fmu and on a weekend he wouldn't always be here ..... If it was a work day I'm sure id just wake him being very over excited!


----------



## LoraLoo

while im on this thread- has anyone experienced stabbing pains in the cervix when ovulating? I had it sunday and monday :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

there isnt much to see on early scans mind. i was so annoyed as when i had my 9 week scan with zack i was waiting to see a baby and all i could see was a flashing dot. still was nice to know he was safe and sound though. by twelve weeks though it looks like a baby :)


----------



## charlie00134

I think my doctors would regret telling me know because I'd go crazy lol. I am slightly higher risk but I also think due to having depression and anxiety they might give me the scan. My only worry is it was an attendent who said if I get my pos they'll make me an EPU appointment


----------



## maryanne1987

of course its doctors discression weather they class u as high risk. but thats how our early pregnancy unit does things. u get an appountment card with all ur scan dates on x


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> there isnt much to see on early scans mind. i was so annoyed as when i had my 9 week scan with zack i was waiting to see a baby and all i could see was a flashing dot. still was nice to know he was safe and sound though. by twelve weeks though it looks like a baby :)

Bored of waiting, I just want it to happen now!


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> there isnt much to see on early scans mind. i was so annoyed as when i had my 9 week scan with zack i was waiting to see a baby and all i could see was a flashing dot. still was nice to know he was safe and sound though. by twelve weeks though it looks like a baby :)

Really? At my 9 week scan with 3 yr old she was deffo looking like a baby, she was shaped like a jellybean but with stumpy arms and legs poking out :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

with ur problems charlie im pretty sure the midwife will refer u on ur first appointment. if the doctor doesnt before x


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> there isnt much to see on early scans mind. i was so annoyed as when i had my 9 week scan with zack i was waiting to see a baby and all i could see was a flashing dot. still was nice to know he was safe and sound though. by twelve weeks though it looks like a baby :)

My friend had an 8 week scan because of early bleeding and the difference between that and her 12 week scan was massive!


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> with ur problems charlie im pretty sure the midwife will refer u on ur first appointment. if the doctor doesnt before x

they'll be sick of the sight of me from panicked appointments if they don't lol!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> there isnt much to see on early scans mind. i was so annoyed as when i had my 9 week scan with zack i was waiting to see a baby and all i could see was a flashing dot. still was nice to know he was safe and sound though. by twelve weeks though it looks like a baby :)
> 
> My friend had an 8 week scan because of early bleeding and the difference between that and her 12 week scan was massive!Click to expand...

Its amazing how they develop week to week :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

really? zack was very small for dates though so that could have been why. mind u with the other two pregnancies that made it past that mark i still didnt see much. heres hoping for a big baby this time lol. really want a 3d scan.


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> really? zack was very small for dates though so that could have been why. mind u with the other two pregnancies that made it past that mark i still didnt see much. *heres hoping for a big baby this time lol. really want a 3d scan*.

I had one of those too :blush: only with Amy (3 yr old) she slept most of the time though, only woke up in the last 10 minutes, glad i had one though x


----------



## charlie00134

Don't think I'll get a 3d scan, I like how the normal ones look :)


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Don't think I'll get a 3d scan, I like how the normal ones look :)

My dh didnt like it, he said it was creepy :shock: and felt like we were spying on the baby :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

they are magical. i cried like a baby in all of my scans.


----------



## maryanne1987

my OH was no help, all he kep saying in my 20 week scan was 'wow it looks just like a real baby' had to keep reminding him that it actually was a real baby lol


----------



## Mexx

Spying n the baby .... I'm sorry but that description ade me smile!!!


----------



## charlie00134

"spying on the baby" I love it lol


----------



## Mexx

I'm jut debating if it's too early to go to bed lol .... Hubby's friend is still here and don wanna appear rude lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> my OH was no help, all he kep saying in my 20 week scan was 'wow it looks just like a real baby' had to keep reminding him that it actually was a real baby lol

I think my husband will be like this too. And my friends lol


----------



## maryanne1987

ah if ur tired hun, sleep. if ur expecting ur body will need the rest :)


----------



## maryanne1987

men just dont get it till the baby is actually in front of them.


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> I'm jut debating if it's too early to go to bed lol .... Hubby's friend is still here and don wanna appear rude lol

I'm in bed lol


----------



## Mexx

They are still playing silly game lol - looks most boring!


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> They are still playing silly game lol - looks most boring!

Boys and their toys


----------



## maryanne1987

just think what it will be like if u have a boy lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> just think what it will be like if u have a boy lol

I'd love a boy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

my sons 7 and id love another boy. they are so sweet. although id equally love a girl to do girly things with. dont think i care either way lol


----------



## Mexx

I would pick a girl if I cold choose but I'd be more than happy with a healthy baby of either sex. Hubby would teach this game to a girl or boy lol. War hammer is the longest game ever invented I'm sure!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the main thing, a happy healthy baby. ooooh i hope i get my bfp. in the mood for a spot of baby clothes shopping lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I have no preference what so ever, but i have an equal mix anyway. So long as baby is healthy. If we are lucky enough to have another, we wont be finding out the sex this time round- what about everyone else?


----------



## charlie00134

At this stage I'm not so bothered anymore lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i found out the sex with my son zack and with my third pregnancy with little tabitha although i think id quite like a suprise this time :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'd want to find out the sex but I wouldn't tell other people.

On a none TTC note - Royal Mail have lost 2 of 3 cards I sent to someone!!! Grrrrrrrrr now I have to fill in forms and submit claims and remake cards :growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

dont get me started on royal mail, more of my mail gets lost than delivered lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> dont get me started on royal mail, more of my mail gets lost than delivered lol

They were supposed to redeliver a parcel today and didn't bother with that either. They've really wound me up. Thankfully I know the person who I was sending it too otherwise that wouldn't go well for my tiny Facebook business :growlmad: grr argh


----------



## maryanne1987

aww u will be busy on here if we all get our bfp's. just think, bump xmas cards, birth announcement cards, christening invites, thank u for the gift cards, the list goes on haha x


----------



## Mexx

I think my hubby wants to find out sex.... I can see pros to both but undecided. 

Royal mail never seem to get it right I they?! 

Ooh - do you have a link to your fb business? Would love a look if you didn't mind xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> I think my hubby wants to find out sex.... I can see pros to both but undecided.
> 
> Royal mail never seem to get it right I they?!
> 
> Ooh - do you have a link to your fb business? Would love a look if you didn't mind xxx

No, Royal Mail are hopeless! 

Of course my page is https://www.facebook.com/PenguinPantsCrafts

And on that note, I'm turning in, talk to you all tomorrow, 1 day closer to testing x x x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

night charlie! x


----------



## Mexx

Cool. I'll have a look :) 

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Night hun! Sleep well x


----------



## charlie00134

Aaaaand it's morning, just like that, urgh :sleep: 
Hope you all slept better than me! :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

yea not to bad thanks, dont feel so tired today which is good although slighty disapointed as if i was tired i could class it as a symptom still. never read anywhere that being wide awake is an early pregnancy sign lol


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Aaaaand it's morning, just like that, urgh :sleep:
> Hope you all slept better than me! :hugs:

Nope! Had 2 kids puking up all night and 1 of them in bed with me tossing and turning all night :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah the joys of motherhood lol


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> ah the joys of motherhood lol

All i can smell is sick :dohh: lol


----------



## maryanne1987

haha my son has a heavy cold so everywhere i look are snotty tissues. lovely.


----------



## charlie00134

well your days sound gross! I'm glad I'm at wotk, well almost lol


----------



## Braven05

Morning everyone


----------



## maryanne1987

morning! or afternoon now lol. u have it all to come charlie :)


----------



## charlie00134

that's the part I'm not looking forward to lol. how is everyone today? any news or symptoms to share? 
me, well I've gone from having all sorts to bettererkg slightly sleepless last night (i blame the cat) and a slight pain in my ovary region. most symptoms have vanished. :(


----------



## maryanne1987

we were just talking about that on my crazy symtom spotters thread. almost all our symptoms have disapeared today?! bar being a bit tired, irritable and a bit of a crampy tummy i have no symptoms. and all those things can be explained away anyway. i moaned about my symptoms yesterday but now im wishing they were back lol


----------



## charlie00134

hopefully they'll come racing back as implantation symptoms. I definitely have pressure in my abdomen. it's like a bursting to pre feeling without the full bladder.


----------



## maryanne1987

its so weird as my uti feeling totally disapeared overnight, i was in agony yesterday? that pressure feeling is awful. ive had it a few times, not pleasant at all.


----------



## charlie00134

it's how I imagine a teddy bear feels iykwim. also irritability, I keep telling things to f off but that may just be cos I'm overloaded at work


----------



## maryanne1987

im always irritable. my OH has commented on it in the past but im a woman, im allowed to be moody lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not normally this bad, just ready to break down at work today. everyone wants something and they all want it now


----------



## LoraLoo

No symptoms what so ever here.

Ordered a pack of 2 FRER's on ebay :dohh: They likely wont get here til next week though, luckily, cos if they are in the house i will want to test!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah do what i do and tell them to bugger off lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i know what u mean. i bough mine ready for next week today as i wont have chance to get them before testing day. im itching to take one now though :(


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> i know what u mean. i bough mine ready for next week today as i wont have chance to get them before testing day. im itching to take one now though :(

Dont do it, you will only disappoint yourself as its bound to be bfn even if you are pregnant. I wont do the frer unless i get a hint of a line on IC.

Charlie- what do you do (work wise) x


----------



## maryanne1987

oh i know it will be bfn. there was a woman on here yesterday though who said u got her bfp at 7dpo though so thats spured me on lol. im determined to hold out till the first tho.


----------



## charlie00134

I work in business commercial banking. I'm covering 2 extra people and I'm stressed. 
I feel a little better than all our symptoms have dried up, maybe it's normal around 5dpo ish. well all have to keep an eye out for implantation bleeding etc x x


----------



## maryanne1987

ur good at finding out these things charlie, what are the main signs of implantation bar the bleeding x


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> oh i know it will be bfn. there was a woman on here yesterday though who said u got her bfp at 7dpo though so thats spured me on lol. im determined to hold out till the first tho.

I got a bfp with amy at 6/7 dpo but i think its very very rare for it to happen, the following morning i got a bfn, which caused me no end of stress, they sent me for scans, said i wasnt pregnant, did bloods, told me i would miscarry or ectopic etc.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive never had ib with any of mine! Be looking it for it though, lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

i had ib with three of my pregnancies. although there is no way to be sure it was implantation tho. i had pinkish discharge at 9dpo with tabitha and a few spots of bright red blood mixed with cm with two of my other pregnacies both around 7dpo.


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> ur good at finding out these things charlie, what are the main signs of implantation bar the bleeding x

I'll look tonight x x


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> i had ib with three of my pregnancies. although there is no way to be sure it was implantation tho. i had pinkish discharge at 9dpo with tabitha and a few spots of bright red blood mixed with cm with two of my other pregnacies both around 7dpo.

sounds like it then! How far along were you when you lost Tabitha? xx


----------



## maryanne1987

i wonder if there are any major signs, ive never really looked it up


----------



## maryanne1987

21 weeks. lost the others at 6 weeks, 10 weeks and 14 weeks.


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> 21 weeks. lost the others at 6 weeks, 10 weeks and 14 weeks.

i'm sorry hun :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## maryanne1987

ah its ok. u never forget but it gets easier over time doesnt it. just been a tad unlucky.


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be ba k properly when I get out of this place


----------



## maryanne1987

aww long day for u today is it charlie?


----------



## heavenlee73

I'm due 1 but testing maybe around 4


----------



## maryanne1987

welcome :) thats near enough the same time as us


----------



## heavenlee73

I thought I was pregnant but my hopes were let down just recently got off iud so hoping to have baby #3 but will c hopefully iud didn't mess up my body n if I do get pregnant all will b well but have to wait till Dec 4


----------



## maryanne1987

all i will say is if u recently just came off the iud is that sometimes it can take a few months for ur body to get used to being off birth control. doesnt mean u wont get a bfp this soon though. gotta keep hope alive x


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> aww long day for u today is it charlie?

Yeah, just one of those silly days which drag and drag. waiting for my bus now and feeling less sweary. 

I'm sorry you guys have had to deal we such awful losses, I can't imagine how hard it must be / have been :hug:


----------



## maryanne1987

well everything happens for a reason doesnt it. onwards and upwards. yey my symptoms are returning, boobs actually really sore now, and never get sore boobs, keep having hot flushes and have the mother of all headaches. how are u feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

I've _still_ got ovary pain which is getting me worried. that really should have gone by now I'd think! Other than that no change to earlier, only that heavy pressure feeling of being a stuff toy, which I'm thinking could be the lining growing back but that's a guess. x x although speaking of books mine have been more there today but this is happening regularly.
sore boobs sounds like a good sign to me tho hun! x x xx


----------



## maryanne1987

i never ever get sore boobs! even when i do have a bun in the oven. this has been a strange old month. i gave in and tested earlier tho :( a lady called lucy on my thread made me do it tho haha. bfn obviously.


----------



## charlie00134

was that the 7dpo person? chances are they just ov'd earlier than they thought as 7dpo is supposedly implantation time


----------



## maryanne1987

no i have a thread called crazy symtom spotters wanted. one lady called lucy whos around the same dpo as us caved in today and after she did i couldnt resist. willpower has never been my strong point lol


----------



## charlie00134

but you're not actually pg til after implantation. maybe I'm just too logical for this lol. I must say I'm gunna struggle to hold off testing monday morning


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee if you thought this thread will help you hold out from testing you weren't counting on maryanne lol


----------



## maryanne1987

yea but i could actually be like 9dpo today which means implantation could have occured. normally i know exactly when i ovulate and would never test before 8dpo as theres no way u could get a bfp before then, well with a few exceptions. but this month i have no idea. im classing myself as 5dpo but could be anywhere up till 9. so much for a relaxed approach this month. not using opk's has made me anything but relaxed.


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im rubbish at holding out. im gonna make everyone cave in before the end of the week the way im going lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'll prob hold out until at least monday, but I wanna try for the 1st still. beginning to think I'm out this month tho


----------



## maryanne1987

why would u think that hun?


----------



## charlie00134

cos of the ovary pain and I can't see us being that lucky. hubbys last sc only had a 9% motility result plus my body isn't used to hormones of the monthly kind, I'm not sure it could handle a baby :s


----------



## heavenlee73

charlie00134 said:


> heavenlee if you thought this thread will help you hold out from testing you weren't counting on maryanne lol

Lol ya I hate waiting but me n my fiance are like jack rabbits lol hopefully will go


----------



## maryanne1987

hun stay positive. honestly. ur not out yet. u have been ttc 3 years and have stayed sane so thats something to really be proud of.


----------



## LoraLoo

See i struggle with cramps/tummy pain as a symptom cos im one of those people thats quite crampy in that area at any time of the month anyway :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

can u tell the difference between early pregnancy cramps and af cramps? ive never been able to.


----------



## xxleannexx

Hi hope everyone is ok.

I finally got my crosshairs today on my chart so can confirm I am 3dpo. Still hoping to hold out until the 1st test as I know the result before then may not be accurate anyway! Don't think I will hold out tho.... Sounds like a few of us may cave in early lol!!

Only 'symptom' (if I can even call it that this early) is I have noticed a decent increase in the amount of cm I have.


----------



## maryanne1987

ah i think most of us will probaly cave in before the first. have to give prizes to anyone who manages it, im out already lol


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> can u tell the difference between early pregnancy cramps and af cramps? ive never been able to.

i dont really get tummy cramps with af (not specific to af i mean), but my legs ache like mad the day before and for the first couple of days! I'm just generally a tummy crampy person full stop lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

its just some women say they can tell the difference but personally ive never been able to. to me early pregnancy cramps feel like the cramps u get just befoore af arrives. thats what makes symptom spotting so bloody confusing lol


----------



## smarties75

I'm testing on the 1st too. Good luck to all! X


----------



## maryanne1987

welcome smarties. how many dpo are u?


----------



## Mexx

I've managed to not test still so this is good. Just got home from 12 hours at work :( such a long long day and I'm knackered! 

I didn't sleep well last night... at all! I just kept lying awake which was annoying as I was so tired, so am knackered now. 

I've found that I want to drink more yesterday adn today... and I only want to drink orange squash. Its not a week since my first peak on cbfm. My af is due on the 30th according to phone app.... really want to get to at least Monday before I test.


----------



## maryanne1987

hey mexx, i caved in today :( bfn obviously. my plan is to wait now as long as possible before testing again. its so hard though


----------



## Mexx

It really is hard not testing... I just want to test now! I wish our bodies were designed to tell us the day after bd if we had a bfp!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

i know. would make things much easier. still keeping hopeful this month though as i just feel different.


----------



## Mexx

I feel a bit different too but not sure how or why.... just different

I really hope that we all get good news this time!


----------



## maryanne1987

be nice to get a few bfp's on this thread. and thats what i feel, cant explain why, just dont feel as i normally do


----------



## heavenlee73

I checked a ovulation calendar it said I was ovulating 15 16 17 so I fallowed that I'm new at this site Im curious to know what 3dpo means n all the topics u guys have are about


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> I checked a ovulation calendar it said I was ovulating 15 16 17 so I fallowed that I'm new at this site Im curious to know what 3dpo means n all the topics u guys have are about

5dpo means I'm 5 days past ovulation. So assuming you ovulated on the 16th you'd be 5dpo too x


----------



## maryanne1987

u will get the hang of it. its not as complicated as it sounds x


----------



## charlie00134

Implantation symptoms are spotting and cramping. That's pretty much it. Only just got home sorry guys x


----------



## charlie00134

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/implantation-bleeding.php
Worth a read


----------



## maryanne1987

aww well i dont know what i was hoping for. thanks charlie. i have the cramping so maybe a good sign. u feeling any better now charlie?


----------



## charlie00134

Knackered and still don't feel like I have a tangiable symptoms but that might be a symptom in itself. I'm full of McDonalds and I'm satisfied in that at least x x


----------



## maryanne1987

i wouldnt beat urself up over it. af hasnt showed up yet so u wouldnt know weather ur symptoms are tangiable or not :)


----------



## charlie00134

I guess, blood tests tomorrow so at least I'll get confirmation of ovulation :)


----------



## Mexx

Good luck with the blood test - hope it's good news xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

u certainly sound like u ovulated. just try and stay positive. i know more than anyone what its like trying for such a long time, but u have to stay upbeat. u could be pregnant now for all u know.


----------



## charlie00134

Well I have a new symptom! Thick gross weird CM


----------



## maryanne1987

well there we go, thats defo a good sign. see things are looking up :)


----------



## FrizzyNad

I'm gonna test on the 1st aswell; atm I'm 4DPO so hoping for a + on 1st December :)


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> well there we go, thats defo a good sign. see things are looking up :)

Is it? It was thick and kinda like dry mud in my underwear gross :|


----------



## maryanne1987

welcome! come join the madness. any symptoms? 
and yea charlie it is, changes in cm, especially the amount of it are defo a symptom, most women say it was one of their first signs. me, ive dried up this month.


----------



## Mexx

I've not got that symptom but it sounds like a good one!!


----------



## charlie00134

I had dried up, it's the first time it's come back


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> I'm gonna test on the 1st aswell; atm I'm 4DPO so hoping for a + on 1st December :)

Hi FrizzyNad :wave:


----------



## maryanne1987

well it coming back kind of around implantation time is surely a good thing


----------



## charlie00134

I hope so.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi Charlie!! Lol;

Ohh I'm new to this site just thought I'd come here for support while I wait the rest of this 2week wait; its so long away :(


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> Hi Charlie!! Lol;
> 
> Ohh I'm new to this site just thought I'd come here for support while I wait the rest of this 2week wait; its so long away :(

Soooooo looooooooong - we've all gone mad here now :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the good thing about this site, u can make a few new friends in the same postition as u. makes the tww a little more bearable


----------



## charlie00134

Another new symptom, my tummy hurt/is sore near my belly button


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie its funny these symptoms are all coming together. defo sounds like possible implantation. only time will tell but sounds good :)


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh didn't think it could be implantation. I just thought my body hated me


----------



## heavenlee73

Question can u. Feel pregnancy symptoms even before af how early?


----------



## maryanne1987

na u have gone from having no symptoms to having quite a few all quite quickly and all at the same time. it really does sound promising.


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> Question can u. Feel pregnancy symptoms even before af how early?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/top-10-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php

You can have symptoms from like 2dpo but they're more likely to be post ov, you're not normally actually pregnant until 7 - 9 dpo when implantation occurs


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> na u have gone from having no symptoms to having quite a few all quite quickly and all at the same time. it really does sound promising.

still a bit early for implanting tho. Will wait and see what happens :)


----------



## maryanne1987

yea of course. scientifically they say symptoms can be felt from around 8dpo after implantation has occured. but some women get no symptoms at all. its a waiting game im afraid as every pregnancy is different.


----------



## maryanne1987

well the doctor i see says implantation is most likely to occur between 6-10dpo. say u were one day out on ur calculations then that would make u 6dpo. its possible


----------



## Mexx

I'm no good at waiting. :(


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> well the doctor i see says implantation is most likely to occur between 6-10dpo. say u were one day out on ur calculations then that would make u 6dpo. its possible

If I went from pos opk I would be 6dpo app put it the next day


----------



## heavenlee73

OK I will tell u how I'm feeling first feeling tiny cramps kinda feel like tiny sharp pains tugging and I have been feeling nausea and lets say my partner doesn't need lubrication


----------



## maryanne1987

well just see how things go, but hopefully that should cheer u up. ur still in with a chance just as much as the rest of us.


----------



## charlie00134

Ovulation Date: Nov. 16, 2012
Day Past Ovulation Date Probability of Implantation
6 DPO Nov. 22, 2012 Less Common
7 DPO Nov. 23, 2012 Common
8 DPO Nov. 24, 2012 Common
9 DPO Nov. 25, 2012 Most Common
10 DPO Nov. 26, 2012 Common
11 DPO Nov. 27, 2012 Common
12 DPO Nov. 28, 2012 Less Common
13 DPO Nov. 29, 2012 Less Common

Found this, thought I should share x x


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> OK I will tell u how I'm feeling first feeling tiny cramps kinda feel like tiny sharp pains tugging and I have been feeling nausea and lets say my partner doesn't need lubrication

They're all good signs. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/charts/chart-dpo-5-121111.png


----------



## maryanne1987

u aways add such helpful things to this thread :)


----------



## heavenlee73

charlie00134 said:


> heavenlee73 said:
> 
> 
> OK I will tell u how I'm feeling first feeling tiny cramps kinda feel like tiny sharp pains tugging and I have been feeling nausea and lets say my partner doesn't need lubrication
> 
> They're all good signs.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/charts/chart-dpo-5-121111.pngClick to expand...

Well I have major bloating I'll tell u that how do I post pix I'm on this site by cell


----------



## Braven05

I know they say you shouldn't be able to feel things early but i know for sure i was feeling things at 5dpo and i told dh at 7 dpo that i was pretty sure i was pregnant. But then by the time af was due i just felt like i was getting af


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> u aways add such helpful things to this thread :)

:blush::blush::blush: Thanks :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> Well I have major bloating I'll tell u that how do I post pix I'm on this site by cell

Don't know, I use the button but that has to be a web pic


----------



## heavenlee73

charlie00134 said:


> Ovulation Date: Nov. 16, 2012
> Day Past Ovulation Date Probability of Implantation
> 6 DPO Nov. 22, 2012 Less Common
> 7 DPO Nov. 23, 2012 Common
> 8 DPO Nov. 24, 2012 Common
> 9 DPO Nov. 25, 2012 Most Common
> 10 DPO Nov. 26, 2012 Common
> 11 DPO Nov. 27, 2012 Common
> 12 DPO Nov. 28, 2012 Less Common
> 13 DPO Nov. 29, 2012 Less Common
> 
> Found this, thought I should share x x

I'm going to have to get on this site more often I'm still confused on this


----------



## charlie00134

Braven05 said:


> I know they say you shouldn't be able to feel things early but i know for sure i was feeling things at 5dpo and i told dh at 7 dpo that i was pretty sure i was pregnant. But then by the time af was due i just felt like i was getting af

I hope that's whats happening this month for all of us. Early symptoms I mean


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee implamatation is when the fertilised egg implants in your uterine lining. Therefore meaning you're preggo. That's the point at which your body starts producing Hcg - the pregnancy hormone,


----------



## maryanne1987

well i think as we have all been trying a while we just know our bodies well and know when something feels different


----------



## Braven05

It drove me nuts though because i knew it, my body knew it, but the tests didn't pick it up. I was so frustrated. Right now i don't have tons of symptoms, nothing to make me feel positive...just a dull crampy feeling low in my abdomen


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the only real symptom for me id say that isnt probaly in my head. im in alot of pain tonight. sat here with a hot water bottle on my tummy. feels just like af is on its way big time. getting a bit concerned. dont know whats up with my body this month. feeling like im out now :(


----------



## FrizzyNad

I'd like to put a few of the sympoms I'm feeling right now; I thought it would be too early for it all but I don't feel right :S 
I've got crampin very mild not like AF,
Pressure on my lower tummy, pulling, tugging, bloating! I haven't felt this before tbh! Last month I didn't anyways but now I just feel wierd!
Just want 1st December to hurry up now; I've got a doctors appointment on 26th Nov so might get them to do a blood test while I'm there or would that be too early? Ill be 9 DPO by then anyways :)
Good luck everyone :)


----------



## maryanne1987

they might agree to it but it would take around three days to get the results so that would take u almost to the 1st of december anyway. plus some docs wont test untill after af is due. they can be a pain sometimes


----------



## FrizzyNad

maryanne1987 said:


> they might agree to it but it would take around three days to get the results so that would take u almost to the 1st of december anyway. plus some docs wont test untill after af is due. they can be a pain sometimes

Ahh tell me about it! My doctors are a pain in the bum I swear! So they probs won't do a blood test but ill just try and ask; my docs are so poo tho; they don't have anymore appointments untill January (n) so might have to change my docs; this feelin in my tummy is so wierd tho


----------



## maryanne1987

well if u test positive hun u will get a booking appointment with the midwife. the nhs site says thats at 9 weeks but i had mine at 5 every pregnancy and they do a test at that appointment to confirm it. so i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## FrizzyNad

Oh yh I forgot to add that I have backache! Very annoying and I'm now 5DPO; bet I'm gonna give in and take a test b4 monday; my tummy is keepin me up and I've got my Dude fast asleep (my man) lol


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> I'd like to put a few of the sympoms I'm feeling right now; I thought it would be too early for it all but I don't feel right :S
> I've got crampin very mild not like AF,
> Pressure on my lower tummy, pulling, tugging, bloating! I haven't felt this before tbh! Last month I didn't anyways but now I just feel wierd!
> Just want 1st December to hurry up now; I've got a doctors appointment on 26th Nov so might get them to do a blood test while I'm there or would that be too early? Ill be 9 DPO by then anyways :)
> Good luck everyone :)

they're all good symptoms. I'd resist getting the drs test if it were me in case they pick up a chem pregnancy and you end up disappointed.


----------



## maryanne1987

hey how u all feeling today?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm being attacked by a plague of symptoms so I have my fingers tightly crossed. cos otherwise ny bodies kicking my butt for no reason
how's you?


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im good thanks, still feel a bit weird but im starting to class myself as being out already. its been a strange old month and not sure whats going on really. so what symptoms do u have?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm waiting to 2 to decide what my symptoms are to rule out hunger etc


----------



## maryanne1987

ah ok. do u normally have lots of symptoms or is this a first for u?


----------



## charlie00134

I don't normally ovulate so I don't know what's normal.


----------



## maryanne1987

well fingers crossed these symptoms are a good thing for u. and if worse comes to worse and we dont get our bfp's this month then at least it might help u in future months so u know what to look for.


----------



## charlie00134

last time I ov'd I don't remember feeling this crappy so my fingers are crossed. 
how are you? any exciting new symptoms?


----------



## LoraLoo

I feel rough, went to my friends last night and had a couple of glasses of wine, I'm not used to drinking these days and am knackered this morning and have a headache. Because i'd drove i had to leave my car and so had to walk to school, in the rain :dohh: that will teach me!


----------



## maryanne1987

not really. the weird cramping of last night passed. honestly thought id wake up to find af had arrived really early but nada. still having that uti feeling on and off, for a few hours its really painful when i go and then it suddenly stops. still feel a bit yucky and like im coming down with something but i have been feeling like that for a few days. boobs are now extremely tender which is very unusual as my boobs never get like this. even in the past when i have got my bfp. its just a very weird month. really feel im out and that my body is screwed up. ive never had anything like this happen before.


----------



## maryanne1987

morning loraloo. any new symptoms to report?


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> morning loraloo. any new symptoms to report?

not really, cm has changed but its so long since i ovulated (due to being pregnant and then breastfeeding) that i dont know whats normal and what isnt! x


----------



## maryanne1987

ive given up trying to use my cm as a pregnancy symptom. some months its there in bucket loads (sorry for the bad mental image) and some months it dries up altogether. its one thing i just ignore.


----------



## FrizzyNad

I pretty much feel the same this morning; I still have that pressure, pulling, crampy feeling in my lower tummy, I've had that since 2DPO and my lower back has been killing me since 3DPO, tbh in all the months I've tracked my cycles this is the only month I don't feel right :-S


----------



## maryanne1987

well lets hope we all get bfp's on the 1st as we all seem to be saying we just dont feel right this month :)


----------



## charlie00134

finished work early for bloods, yey. decided my symptoms are, cramps, pressure, pinchy twinges, lack of appetite, mood swings and mild nausea. on the whole, bleh.


----------



## maryanne1987

oh isnt trying ttc such a joy. men dont understand what we have to go through lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm off to see the vamps then home to log my symptomand chills


----------



## maryanne1987

hope the blood tests go ok for u :)


----------



## charlie00134

should do, hope I get my results tomorrow. then if its pos it's just countdown to poas


----------



## maryanne1987

any chance the bloods might pick up hcg?


----------



## charlie00134

don't think so because they're not testing for it. 
the ovary pain on my left side is getting worse, might try speak to my doc tomorrow, not just reception


----------



## maryanne1987

i would. always best to speak to someone if something doesnt feel right. u know ur body better than anyone else.


----------



## charlie00134

I shall see what happens, it's not agonising, just different. sooo bored of waiting now.


----------



## maryanne1987

not tempted to cave in and test yet are u?


----------



## charlie00134

not at 6dpo, very little point


----------



## maryanne1987

think ur the most sensible one on this thread lol. im not that good at sensible.


----------



## charlie00134

I have to be to make up for dh lol


----------



## maryanne1987

haha well my other half is a daft for me so no hope really for any future babies with parents like us lol. think how bonkers they will be.


----------



## charlie00134

Lol poor kids. I'm home now and I have chance to chill


----------



## maryanne1987

anything nice planned for this evening?


----------



## charlie00134

Chilling in front of my television and having a great time doing it lol


----------



## maryanne1987

sounds ace. im doing the same. might even go mad and have a take away too. im such a lazy cant be bothered mood.


----------



## charlie00134

I wish a HPT would work this early!


----------



## maryanne1987

i know. my doc suggeted to me earlier on the phone that i start testing. just so that if i do fall pregnant i can get refered to the EPU as early as possible. so i did test and i swear i see the faintest of lines. no one else can see it though so i must be going mad. think ive developed line eyes :( ttc sucks


----------



## heavenlee73

I tested two days ago only Cuz I was going through issues when I thought I was pregnant but negative I seen the line but it wasn't colored


----------



## charlie00134

wait for a few more days then maybe retest maryanne?
heavenlee sounds like an evap line or just an odd test x x


----------



## heavenlee73

Ya well it helped me out answered my question lol thought I was 9 weeks well I told u story but happen to b bloating bad for a week that's all I get is bloating what ever I eat


----------



## maryanne1987

thats a evap line hun. u should just ignore any lines that look like a shadow or have no colour. at leat u arent imagining lines like i am haha x


----------



## heavenlee73

Lol take a pic of ur imaginary line


----------



## maryanne1987

it doesnt show up on any pictures i take. probaly because its not really there lol. swear the tww makes u go a bit mental.


----------



## charlie00134

and I don't need any help to be mad :D


----------



## maryanne1987

good point, i was hardly sane before this. just a little bit more crazy now lol


----------



## charlie00134

I have had a bath and now it's TV time. Happy. Did an ovulation test while the bath was running because someone with similar pains said they had a pos ov test at 7dpo but it was more negative than any opk I've ever seen, so that's a positive sign x x


----------



## maryanne1987

im still just sat here studying this test. its funny the more u look the more u notice it lol. did the blood tests go ok? x


----------



## charlie00134

There was a needle, a vial and a cotton bud so I guess lol. Take a pic and invert it. Or set it on fire to destroy it and test again Saturday


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the plan. ive just put it in the bin. doc said to test everyday but i really dont think i can. it would do my head in. plus i couldnt afford to buy first response to test everyday. way too bloody expensive. i just keep thinking if i dont get my bfp this month and we do take a break then we are gonna save so much money lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> thats the plan. ive just put it in the bin. doc said to test everyday but i really dont think i can. it would do my head in. plus i couldnt afford to buy first response to test everyday. way too bloody expensive. i just keep thinking if i dont get my bfp this month and we do take a break then we are gonna save so much money lol

Why not get some pound shop tests. They're good :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

are they really? ive heard a few people say that. always been a bit afraid to try them tho.


----------



## charlie00134

Got to be worth using 2 for a quid rather than frers


----------



## heavenlee73

With both my kids I use Dollar Tree or dollar general test on both my pregnancys they work


----------



## maryanne1987

im gonna have to go and look. i worked in poundland for a few weeks though when i was a teenager and swore id never go in one again haha. worst job i ever had.


----------



## charlie00134

https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/our-products/early-results-pregnancy

Also frer have an online deal


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont know where u find all this stuff. u are very helpful :)


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> i dont know where u find all this stuff. u are very helpful :)

A friend on my facebook group told me about it.


----------



## maryanne1987

well im glad she did. will have a look later see whats what. probaly gonna need a few. bloody doctors. they always make things more complicated


----------



## charlie00134

Lol. They should give you free tests if they want you to test so often lol


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what i said!! he said they cant give them out but i can go into the surgery everyday and the nurse would do a test for me. but then the amount id spend on bus fayre getting there would cost alot more than first response tests so buggered either way lol. plus dont want to be travelling round with a pot of wee in my bag everyday lol


----------



## charlie00134

BTW I just looked up the stats. The date at which tests switch from mostly early false neg to mostly positive by %age. Obviously only in pregnant women


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm knackered! and had a headache all day which wont go :(

Thanks for the FRER link - I'll give that a go as its a great price! 

I wish we could just find out now... I'm feeling impatient. I managed not to test... keep telling myself to wait till the weekend. 

I've got a stash of IC tests and a couple of FRER in my bathroom cupboard so Im ready to test when I decide to. 

Just wish I didn't have more work to do now i'm at home :(


----------



## charlie00134

At least the fatigue and headache sound positive. At this rate we're all gunna test before the first lol. I wish that tests showed sooner =(


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie dont give in, ur the only sensible one on here, ur need to keep the others from caving in lol. and hiya mexx. headache is a good sign :)


----------



## charlie00134

https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests

OOOOOOOOH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

haha im a happy girl now. though says could take up to 8 weeks to arrive. still they can be here ready for when i finish my break :)


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> haha im a happy girl now. though says could take up to 8 weeks to arrive. still they can be here ready for when i finish my break :)

they'll prob ring trying to sell more products but I can say no


----------



## maryanne1987

exactly. i will just hang up. or put down a wrong number lol


----------



## charlie00134

I thought of that too late. We'll just tell them we're preggo lol


----------



## maryanne1987

haha good plan. but then we may not get more free tests if they are on offer lol


----------



## charlie00134

Hmmm I can't imagine they would


----------



## Mexx

Are headaches a good sign? ooh :D

I've also had some very vivid weird dreams ... not normal for me! I'm hoping it could be a good sign!


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Are headaches a good sign? ooh :D
> 
> I've also had some very vivid weird dreams ... not normal for me! I'm hoping it could be a good sign!

that's in the top 10 signs


----------



## maryanne1987

weird dreams are defo a sign. before i got my bfp with my son i had a dream that i had a postive pregnancy test. apparently its a common sign? who knows if thats true though.


----------



## charlie00134

I've been having all sorts of weird dreams and nightmares. Hoping it's a sign


----------



## maryanne1987

ive just been so tired the last few days that the minute i go to bed ive been crashing straight out. been in such a deep sleep i dont even remember any of my dreams. normally i have loads.


----------



## charlie00134

Getting tired myself now. Getting impatient now :( wanna know if these signs are leading up to anything


----------



## Mexx

The nightmares don't sound nice! Hope that you have nicer dreams tonight!!! 

Or at least they are a good sign!


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Getting tired myself now. Getting impatient now :( wanna know if these signs are leading up to anything

Exactly! I feel very impatient now!


----------



## charlie00134

DH is being lovely to the pussycat, it makes me happy. :)


----------



## Mexx

Aww thats nice :)

My hubby has just text saying he will pick up chips for tea if I dont want to cook.... mmmm yummy!


----------



## charlie00134

Hmmm I'd love chips but had McDonald's last night and not all that hungry


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie u can have my three cats then, they are driving me bonkers tonight. must be the bad weather.


----------



## Mexx

Ooh, mcdonalds. I would really fancy one of those right now! Its too far away from us to go often :(


----------



## charlie00134

My one cat is enough of a handful lol. Got far to many pets to have any more


----------



## Mexx

What other pets have you got Charlie?


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> What other pets have you got Charlie?

Well...

3 turtles
2 frogs
6 fish
2 shrimps
2 degus
2 Rankins dragons (drawf bearded dragons)
2 gerbils
a chameleon
a snake 
and a cat


----------



## maryanne1987

glad its not just me. my house feels like a zoo. they are like my furry babies tho lol


----------



## charlie00134

I do refer to my house as the zoo lol


----------



## Mexx

WOW!! How do you keep up! We dont have any pets... just the two of us


----------



## maryanne1987

i have two dogs, three cats, a hamster and some giant snails. getting a goat and chhickens in the spring too :)


----------



## charlie00134

Most of them are fairly low maintence, just the cat which is a pain in the bum lol


----------



## charlie00134

:O I'd love a goat


----------



## maryanne1987

hes gonna work for his keep. i have a huge garden so the plan is he will help keep the weeds under control. bet it wont work out that way though. all my animals are so naughty


----------



## charlie00134

I swear my DH has a tape worm or something, all he does lately is eat!


----------



## Josefin

Hello! I'm due 1st, but I'm not sure if I'll be testing then. I'm still breastfeeding my LO so my period is a bit irregular. We are not trying yet but this month ther's a possibility off pregnancy. I would like to start ttc right away but my OH wants to wait a few months. This will be our third baby if we get pregnant:) Hope I can hang here with you girls while waiting:) (And I'm sorry about my poor writing)


----------



## maryanne1987

hey, welcome. ur more than welcome here tho u might not get much sense out of us. we do talk a load of nonsense sometimes lol x


----------



## charlie00134

Hi! FC for you hun


----------



## Mexx

Hello :) gl x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting far too sleepy


----------



## FrizzyNad

maryanne1987 said:


> thats the plan. ive just put it in the bin. doc said to test everyday but i really dont think i can. it would do my head in. plus i couldnt afford to buy first response to test everyday. way too bloody expensive. i just keep thinking if i dont get my bfp this month and we do take a break then we are gonna save so much money lol

U can buy tests from Poundland lol that's where I get mine from; I don't know if they actually work properly but there ovulation test work fine tho lol


----------



## maryanne1987

might have to drop in and pick some up. if it saves a few pounds then that can go in my baby fund lol.


----------



## charlie00134

I have a Mr Bump money box which you can only open with a canopener as a "bump" fund :D


----------



## Mexx

Charlie I could just fall asleep now. Still trying to finish off my work though :(


----------



## maryanne1987

if im unlucky enough not to conceive ours is gonna turn into holiday fund so eitherway result lol


----------



## Mexx

Bump fund in mr bump moeny box is cool!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

maryanne1987 said:


> might have to drop in and pick some up. if it saves a few pounds then that can go in my baby fund lol.

Yep! Deffo saves me money; they've got them strips that the doctors use its like 2 in a box and theyve got the normal tests aswell; I don't think they are 1st response tbh


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Bump fund in mr bump moeny box is cool!!

Thank you I thought it was cool when I saw it when shopping for a money box for the bump fund lol


----------



## maryanne1987

but alot of lades are saying they work so defo worth a try :) whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## charlie00134

Exactly


----------



## maryanne1987

arghhhhh im so fed up with my body. wish i knew what was going on in there. either way i just want to know now.


----------



## charlie00134

Yey pizza is in the oven. I'd just like things to go faster


----------



## maryanne1987

pizza? oooh thats about the only thing i havent eaten today lol


----------



## Mexx

I'd lov to speed things up too!!! If we struggle waiting 2 weeks or even 10 days how are we going to get to the 12 weeks not telling everyone haha


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be too busy smiling and panicking, I think I'll manage =)


----------



## Mexx

If we get preg this month we are going to tell parents at Christmas which is a bit before the 12 weeks x


----------



## maryanne1987

im gonna tell close friends and family as soon as i know but everyone else im waiting till i hit 20weeks first. although i get huge really fast so may need to buy a few very baggy jumpers lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm telling 5 people (plus DH) straight away then my manager after a few weeks. Then try hold on to 16 weeks lol


----------



## Mexx

I think part of who we tell and when will depend when we get preg and what events are nearby etc.


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> I think part of who we tell and when will depend when we get preg and what events are nearby etc.

That makes sense, :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've got stomach cramps low in my abdomen now. :( Do not want, is sore


----------



## maryanne1987

are u still having the pains in ur side too?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not now but I was earlier. Hoping it's implantation pain, and it hopes it go soon


----------



## Mexx

I will keep my fingers crossed they are implantation pains.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Can I just ask... How long has everyone here been ttc? For me its been 3months so not really that long for me


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks Mexx x :)


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> Can I just ask... How long has everyone here been ttc? For me its been 3months so not really that long for me

this is my 44th month :(


----------



## charlie00134

My Symptoms on 6 Days Past Ovulation Percentage
Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF) 5.2%
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence	16%
Very Common!
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure	15.4%
Very Common!
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching	5.9%
Abdomen: Twinges	7.5%
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge	3.3%
Overall: Vivid Dreams	9.3%
Stomach: Decreased Appetite	2.4%


----------



## FrizzyNad

Wow! That's a longgg time Charlie :O


----------



## Barhanita

can I join you, girls? my AF is due on the 4th.


----------



## Mexx

We started in November 2011 so a year for us. 

Guys my ttc friend has just text and asked me .... Of you use an opk IC to check for preg would the second line have to be as dark as the control line or does any kind of line hint towards pregnancy? Ive never tried so didn't know + thought if pick your brains. 

Cheers x


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> can I join you, girls? my AF is due on the 4th.

Of course you can welcome. How many dpo are you hun?


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> We started in November 2011 so a year for us.
> 
> Guys my ttc friend has just text and asked me .... Of you use an opk IC to check for preg would the second line have to be as dark as the control line or does any kind of line hint towards pregnancy? Ive never tried so didn't know + thought if pick your brains.
> 
> Cheers x

I don't know sorry hun :(


----------



## Mexx

Barhanita said:


> can I join you, girls? my AF is due on the 4th.

Welcome to the club x


----------



## Barhanita

Between 2dpo and 4 dpo - do not really know this time. What about you?


----------



## Barhanita

Mexx said:


> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> can I join you, girls? my AF is due on the 4th.
> 
> Welcome to the club xClick to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## maryanne1987

im not sure on the opk subject either and was wondering the same thing. might have to google it. think i will stick to regular tests tho as its less confusing


----------



## maryanne1987

hey, welcome to the madness hun. do u know when u plan to test?


----------



## Mexx

Yeah I said to buy a pack of hpt IC as it's prib best to use the right product for the job!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 6dpo
I just told my DH I have tummy cramps and his tummy started cramping. He claims I'm an evil witch now! :rofl:


----------



## Barhanita

Mexx said:


> We started in November 2011 so a year for us.
> 
> Guys my ttc friend has just text and asked me .... Of you use an opk IC to check for preg would the second line have to be as dark as the control line or does any kind of line hint towards pregnancy? Ive never tried so didn't know + thought if pick your brains.
> 
> Cheers x

it has to be very dark, almost as dark as the control... it was like that for me a day before I got BFP on FRER this June...


----------



## maryanne1987

opk's are confusing at the best of times without using them as pregnancy tests too lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> opk's are confusing at the best of times without using them as pregnancy tests too lol

that's very true


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> hey, welcome to the madness hun. do u know when u plan to test?

Thanks! The original plan was to start on Nov 28th. But My period is due on Dec. 4th...


----------



## maryanne1987

well dont ask me for support to help u to hold out to test. im rubbish at waiting lol. but we are all testing around a similar time so hopefully some nice bfp's :)


----------



## Barhanita

this month I have a feeling of emptiness inside of me and no symptoms. i really think (or feel?) that I am out. But I will remain a glimpse of hope until AF shows up.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm bored of waiting. roll on 15dpo


----------



## maryanne1987

u said it. i feel like ive been waiting weeks already and its only been a few days


----------



## LoraLoo

Its dragging for me! Roll on the weekend, hopefully being kept occupied will help. I feel out too, no symptoms here!


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> Its dragging for me! Roll on the weekend, hopefully being kept occupied will help. I feel out too, no symptoms here!

I hope no symptoms is a good symptom for you! x


----------



## maryanne1987

mine just come and go. one minute i feel like death warmed up and the next im ok again. sure i am actually going a bit mental, how can symptoms dissapear that quickly? lol


----------



## charlie00134

maybe we need to see mental docs not fertility docs lol


----------



## maryanne1987

haha well i do live right around the corner from a mental health clinic. maybe i should book a room


----------



## charlie00134

Ah, alarm is turned off :D


----------



## Barhanita

it does seem like eternity, these 2 weeks. luckily, I am very busy right now, so I shouldn't even notice them.


----------



## smarties75

maryanne1987 said:


> welcome smarties. how many dpo are u?

I had a smiley face on CD 10 so I'm guessing I'm 7-8 DPO. X


----------



## maryanne1987

ah thats cool. u having any symptoms at all?


----------



## smarties75

I had cramps all day yesterday and dizzy spells, creamy cm, spots, bloated and gassy. I hope they are not PMS. I'm not due till the 30th or 1st. Grrr! I can't bear the wait. Lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

i know. think all on here are feeling like that today. we were all so upbeat a few days ago and now we all seem pretty fed up lol


----------



## smarties75

I can imagine. I don't have sore bb though so a bit worrying. We will be all testing next week so FX to all of us. Although I'm tempted to test earlier lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

i got told by the doctor to start testing today :( im classed as high risk so if i am pregnant my doc wants me refered to the EPU as quickly as possible. sucks tho as i no i have days of bfn's even if i am pregnant. never had a bfp before af was due so really dont see the point in it.


----------



## maryanne1987

and dont worry about not having sore boobs. mine have been sore in a few of my pregnancies and in some not at all.


----------



## smarties75

Good luck! How many DPO are you?


----------



## maryanne1987

anywhere between 6 and 10dpo. i was getting stressed out over ttc so my partner decided we should take a relaxed approach and not use any opk's or anything. so dont actually know when i ovulated. can only go on past cycles. tbh not knowing when i ovulated has made me anything but relaxed. much more stressed out than i was before. last time i listen to his bright ideas lol


----------



## trying412011

hi girls can i please join im 3 dpo and due for my period on the 3rd i really hope this is my month been trying for so long.
good luck everyone 
:babydust:


----------



## maryanne1987

ah ur in the right place here, theres quite a few of us who have been ttc a very long time. welcome :)


----------



## smarties75

Haha. Not knowing is so stressful. The tww is so exhausting every month. So I hope we all get our most awaited BFP in the next few days!


----------



## smarties75

maryanne1987 said:


> ah ur in the right place here, theres quite a few of us who have been ttc a very long time. welcome :)

I second that x


----------



## maryanne1987

i hope so. we are taking a break from ttc otherwise for a few months. these last 6 years are finally catching up with us and my head and body need a break lol. but hoping for a bfp this month. would make a lovely xmas present. i dont think we have had a bfp on this thread either. hope someone gets one soon.


----------



## Braven05

Busy Thanksgiving day today, haven't checked in yet. Still feeling weirdly crampy today but i did before af last month and it meant nothing so not getting my hopes up. Hope all of you are well


----------



## maryanne1987

hey, yea im good thanks. just fed up lol. are u still holding out on testing?


----------



## Braven05

Yes...it's so tempting but I'm definitely waiting...at the very least until my af is due which could be Wednesday according to fertility friend. I just had myself convinced last month and i had a really long cycle and it was a bfnbfnandand


----------



## maryanne1987

i had a month like that in august where i was totally convinced i was pregnant. would have put money on it. was devestated when af turned up. this month is feeling different but im not getting my hopes up this time.


----------



## heavenlee73

How's everyone feeling 



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z27z14.png


----------



## heavenlee73

I went into another site n found my dpo 



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z27z14.png


----------



## charlie00134

The sight you got your sig from heavenlee is my bible

Welcome everyone new :hugs:

Also I'd just like to point out *1 week dpo, half way there* :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

morning ladies. hope ur all ok. and yey! we are at the half way point and mostly all still sane  x


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm fed up this morning! FED.UP. It can't only be Friday surely? It feels like it should be wednesday next week at least...


----------



## charlie00134

Nope it's honestly only Friday it'll be Wednesday before you know it


----------



## maryanne1987

gutted :( went to see the fertility doctor today for my routine appointment. told him there was a good chance we had been succesful this month as we bd'd at the correct times and that my cycles have been running smoothly lately so it was looking good. he did a blood test and he said as my hcg levels are below 5 its not likely i am not pregnant. obviously at 7dpo he said i cant rule it out as i have a history of late implantation but tbh thats knocked me for 6 now. feel totally out this month :(


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> gutted :( went to see the fertility doctor today for my routine appointment. told him there was a good chance we had been succesful this month as we bd'd at the correct times and that my cycles have been running smoothly lately so it was looking good. he did a blood test and he said as my hcg levels are below 5 its not likely i am pregnant. obviously at 7dpo he said i cant rule it out as i have a history of late implantation but tbh thats knocked me for 6 now. feel totally out this month :(

Big big hugs hun :hugs::hug:


----------



## maryanne1987

grrrrr why didnt i cancel that bloody appointment. i need chocolate and lots of it lol


----------



## charlie00134

I have chocolate and lots of it


----------



## maryanne1987

wana share? lol. never mind im comforting myself with ice cream and thats doing the trick for now lol


----------



## smarties75

Awww big hug. I read that it takes 3-4 days after implantation for a blood test to show a positive result. You're 7 DPO so still too soon to tell especially if you had late implantation. Don't write this month off yet. FX :).


----------



## maryanne1987

i know, im trying not to. never had a bfp before af was due. my babies just like to take their time settling in lol. doctor was just really rude today and made me feel like i was totally out this month. just have to sit it out and see what happens :)


----------



## charlie00134

I hate doctors like that!


----------



## maryanne1987

ive been lucky to always see lovely doctors but today i had to see a different doc as my usual one is off on the sick. didnt think it would be a problem but i was wrong. he was rude to me the minute i walked through the door. with the mood ive been in lately i dont know how i manged to keep my mouth shut lol


----------



## charlie00134

Got my results. They were 48.5. Above 30 means ovulation :happydance:

Just for some context month 1 my levels were 2.0, month 2 1.6, month 3 I can't remember in the 40s or 70s (yes I'm useless), month 4 no blood tests, month 5 48.5 now just to survive the rest of the 2ww


----------



## maryanne1987

im reaally pleased for u :) thats great news!


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> im reaally pleased for u :) thats great news!

Now gotta survive the rest of the wait lol


----------



## maryanne1987

well at least u know ur in with a good chance now!! u must be so excited!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying not to be too excited, it means I have a chance, it's not necessarily a good chance lop


----------



## maryanne1987

its still a chance though, which is better than no chance what so ever! id be super excited, although i get excited about everything. u havent seen what im like over xmas time. OH says im worse than zack lol


----------



## charlie00134

if I get excited then af rears her ugly head I'll be devastated so I'm trying to stay calm


----------



## maryanne1987

yea there is that. i do that to myself most months but guess im just an excitible person


----------



## charlie00134

tempted to poss but since only 20% of pg women would shoe pos at 7dpo then I won't


----------



## maryanne1987

how ur managing to hold out i dont know lol


----------



## heavenlee73

Hey u guys how u feeling today








https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## charlie00134

willpower. I'm having an awesome but low symptom kinda day. been shopping, got a food parcel, got my test results now making cards. 
how's you? x


----------



## heavenlee73

I'm urinating like a race horse today n OK sounds weird but idk I have a weird sensation feeling like a warm feeling like where ovaries are n on pelvic area and I keep feeling butterflies








https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> I'm urinating like a race horse today n OK sounds weird but idk I have a weird sensation feeling like a warm feeling like where ovaries are n on pelvic area and I keep feeling butterflies

Have you tried putting your symptoms into the TWW symptoms on countdowntopregnancy? You can compare with pregnant women. Think these sound good tho x x


----------



## LoraLoo

Hun when i got my bfp my hcg was only 20 so no way are you out, you arent exact on your dpo either! xx


----------



## heavenlee73

charlie00134 said:


> heavenlee73 said:
> 
> 
> I'm urinating like a race horse today n OK sounds weird but idk I have a weird sensation feeling like a warm feeling like where ovaries are n on pelvic area and I keep feeling butterflies
> 
> Have you tried putting your symptoms into the TWW symptoms on countdowntopregnancy? You can compare with pregnant women. Think these sound good tho x xClick to expand...

No where can I find that at on the site? 






https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## maryanne1987

thank u. i really appreciate that. i know i would never get a bfp this early, never have but the way the doctor said it really made me feel out. he just said theres still a chance but as my levels are so low its highly unlikely. was really matter of fact about it too. didnt even say it sensitvely like my normal doctor does. im just gonna sit tight and see what happens. how are u today?


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenlee73 said:
> 
> 
> I'm urinating like a race horse today n OK sounds weird but idk I have a weird sensation feeling like a warm feeling like where ovaries are n on pelvic area and I keep feeling butterflies
> 
> Have you tried putting your symptoms into the TWW symptoms on countdowntopregnancy? You can compare with pregnant women. Think these sound good tho x xClick to expand...
> 
> No where can I find that at on the site?Click to expand...

You have to make an account then you can click on My Cycles & TWW on the left x x


----------



## heavenlee73

Mary if I was u I'd still wait n see its still to early to tell









https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> thank u. i really appreciate that. i know i would never get a bfp this early, never have but the way the doctor said it really made me feel out. he just said theres still a chance but as my levels are so low its highly unlikely. was really matter of fact about it too. didnt even say it sensitvely like my normal doctor does. im just gonna sit tight and see what happens. how are u today?

I always find drs negative. If you are pregnant baby probably hasn't even implanted yet, so i deffo think you are in with as good a chance as you were before you walked into the Drs surgery! I'm holding out testing but the frers are whispering 'pee on me' ever time i go to the loo :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm only keeping from the naughty sticks due to the stats on false negatives. Or I'd be peeing on all of them lol


----------



## heavenlee73

I have an account doing my calendar now I'll look around





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what i said to. i said at 7dpo implantation might not even have happened yet and he said based on my previous cycles i could be more as i didnt test. i already knew that anyway. stupid doctor.
it is hard when the tests are in the house. especially in my house as OH is fond of peeing on them to see what happens. i always think i need to get there first before he uses them lol


----------



## Barhanita

heavenlee73 said:


> Hey u guys how u feeling today
> 
> I am cramping! I take it as a good sign, because it's way to early for pre-period cramping for me. Also, I am extremely emotional and moody, but that's actually normal for me. My left nipple hurts. Also, yesterday I almost died after all the Thanksgiving food, but that's how it's supposed to be, right?
> 
> Girls, which brands will you test with? I will probably test with Wondfo (pink handle), and if it's positive, I will buy FRERs and will start tracking progression...


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> especially in my house as OH is fond of peeing on them to see what happens. i always think i need to get there first before he uses them lol

this is really funny!!


----------



## maryanne1987

oh trust me its not when testing day comes and im busting for a wee first thing in the morning and i go in the cabinet and they are gone! feel like knocking his head off lol.


----------



## heavenlee73

Thanksgiving was good n I'm not sure what to test with I want the five day sooner ones but not sure which one ..question I tried drinking for Thanksgiving but couldn't stomach didn't agree could that b a symptom






https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> heavenlee73 said:
> 
> 
> Hey u guys how u feeling today
> 
> I am cramping! I take it as a good sign, because it's way to early for pre-period cramping for me. Also, I am extremely emotional and moody, but that's actually normal for me. My left nipple hurts. Also, yesterday I almost died after all the Thanksgiving food, but that's how it's supposed to be, right?
> 
> Girls, which brands will you test with? I will probably test with Wondfo (pink handle), and if it's positive, I will buy FRERs and will start tracking progression...
> 
> I use the One step ovulation and pregnancy tests from ebay, ive always found them really good, if i get a line i'll then test with a frer and if i get anywhere with that a clear blue digital xClick to expand...


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> Thanksgiving was good n I'm not sure what to test with I want the five day sooner ones but not sure which one ..question I tried drinking for Thanksgiving but couldn't stomach didn't agree could that b a symptom

Yes, it's an option on CTP too x


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> oh trust me its not when testing day comes and im busting for a wee first thing in the morning and i go in the cabinet and they are gone! feel like knocking his head off lol.

Does he expect to get a bfp? :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

id love to draw a line on one one day just to see his face. it would be priceless lol. even been tempted to by some fake ones to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> id love to draw a line on one one day just to see his face. it would be priceless lol. even been tempted to by some fake ones to teach him a lesson.

You should!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> id love to draw a line on one one day just to see his face. it would be priceless lol. even been tempted to by some fake ones to teach him a lesson.

Apparantly pepsi makes them + :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> id love to draw a line on one one day just to see his face. it would be priceless lol. even been tempted to by some fake ones to teach him a lesson.

You can buy those on eBay


----------



## maryanne1987

does it? right i have to test this out. have some ebay cheapies left in the cuboard that i wont use. will get back to u in a bit to let u know what happens lol


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> does it? right i have to test this out. have some ebay cheapies left in the cuboard that i wont use. will get back to u in a bit to let u know what happens lol

im interested to see if its true :thumbup:

I had a dream last night that my opk and hpt stash all tumbled out of my bathroom cupboard in front of my Sister. I was mortified in my dream!


----------



## charlie00134

It's science!


----------



## LoraLoo

i wonder what anyone was thinking to find out pepsi did that in the first place?!


----------



## Mexx

Hi Ladies.... I go to work for the day and come back and have like 10 pages to read up lol! I love that this thread has lots of chatty women and not hundreds of people who only post once in a blue moon! 
I've been feeling very tired today and had the odd twingy pain :/ 
No wierd dreams last night. 
x


----------



## maryanne1987

well i couldnt get it to work. just ended up making a right mess lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hi Ladies.... I go to work for the day and come back and have like 10 pages to read up lol! I love that this thread has lots of chatty women and not hundreds of people who only post once in a blue moon!
> I've been feeling very tired today and had the odd twingy pain :/
> No wierd dreams last night.
> x

Where were the twingy pains at? Im always twingy :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

oh walked in on me in the kitchen dipping the tests into a cup of pepsi. he now officially thinks im mad. all he said was 'u do know that ur actually meant to wee on those dont u?' lol


----------



## charlie00134

Lol I've not had so many twingy pains today but some


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> oh walked in on me in the kitchen dipping the tests into a cup of pepsi. he now officially thinks im mad. all he said was 'u do know that ur actually meant to wee on those dont u?' lol

:rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> oh walked in on me in the kitchen dipping the tests into a cup of pepsi. he now officially thinks im mad. all he said was 'u do know that ur actually meant to wee on those dont u?' lol

:haha:


----------



## Barhanita

I have twinges everywhere too. There are very confusing and make me feel like I am going crazy.


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> well i couldnt get it to work. just ended up making a right mess lol

getting what to work?


----------



## LoraLoo

awww its a shame though, thought we could have had our first bfp there :winkwink:


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks ladies, i do a test on behalf of all of us in the name of science and i end up looking mad haha


----------



## Mexx

Haha!


----------



## maryanne1987

getting a bfp by dipping tests in pepsi mexx. dont ask lol


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> thanks ladies, i do a test on behalf of all of us in the name of science and i end up looking mad haha

you are our hero. maybe should try coke instead?


----------



## charlie00134

My DH is trying to voice control his phone to tell me I smell. It's like having a child already!


----------



## maryanne1987

im doing no more experiments tonite barhanita! did i not mention theres a mental health clinic just around the corner from me? id get sectioned lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Anyway, Ive realised that aside form what your user name/signature etc tell me, i dont really know anything about any of you, age, where you are from etc. Right then, who wants to start? lol


----------



## maryanne1987

im maryanne, but everyone calls me maz. im 25 and live in caerleon south wales. im a dog trainer and im so glad to be able to do a job i love :) x


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> im maryanne, but everyone calls me maz. im 25 and live in caerleon south wales. im a dog trainer and im so glad to be able to do a job i love :) x

I thought you were american :blush:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 24, DH is 26, he has a daughter I have no kids and I live in Harrogate, UK x


----------



## Mexx

hehe... thats a good point. 

I'm from Cheshire, England. I'm a 28 year old primary school teacher. I'm married and coming up to our first anniversary.


----------



## charlie00134

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61263_552497174765817_1218411849_n.jpg


----------



## charlie00134

Apologies for the language but made me think of our convo


----------



## maryanne1987

so a mixed bunch then.
what made u think that loraloo? lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies :flower:

I'm Lora, 29, been with DH 13 years, we got Married in March. We have 6 babies including our angels Eve and Alfie, and a daft dog called Oscar. I've been a SAHM since having Amy until that point I did Support work for people with disabilities and intend to return to that field once the little ones are at Nursery/school x


----------



## Barhanita

I am 24, and I live in California. I am getting my doctorate degree and love cats. We had two loses this summer, but all the labs came back negative, so I am hoping for a miracle.


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> so a mixed bunch then.
> what made u think that loraloo? lol

Your name :blush: You tend to get more doubled names in America- or am i making that up? :haha:


----------



## Mexx

I would love to be a SAHM ... at least until chn were old enough to school, but as the main wage earner I dont think we'd be able to afford it :(


----------



## Barhanita

Oh, I am the only non-British person here..


----------



## maryanne1987

oh yes my name does make me sound like one of the waltons. 
and as long as u didnt see that and think of me charlie haha


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I would love to be a SAHM ... at least until chn were old enough to school, but as the main wage earner I dont think we'd be able to afford it :(

I was the main earner but by the time you account for childcare costs etc it just wasnt worth it for me. Ive worked pt and ft after the kids, and also now a sahm and can honestly say there are pro's and con's to both imo :flower:


----------



## heavenlee73

U guys are like two pages out since I last wrote lol...


----------



## maryanne1987

just found out zacks gonna be a cow in his school xmas play! awwww. hes crying though as he wants me to make the costume like an alien cow and i said no lol


----------



## Mexx

I'm impressed that you are going to make the costume yourself!


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> just found out zacks gonna be a cow in his school xmas play! awwww. hes crying though as he wants me to make the costume like an alien cow and i said no lol

Ah let him be an alien cow, cruel mother :winkwink: lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I wish the rest of this TWW would hurry up. That and the takeout I ordered lol!
What's everyone's symptom list and DPO up to? x x


----------



## Mexx

mmmm take away.... what kind have you ordered?


----------



## maryanne1987

i no im awful arent i  it was bad enough last year when he ended all the carols in his play with 'oh yeeeaaaa' and jazz hands. i cant face an alien cow this year lol


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I wish the rest of this TWW would hurry up. That and the takeout I ordered lol!
> What's everyone's symptom list and DPO up to? x x

I honestly dont think they are symptoms, like i say ive only ovulated a handful of times in 6 years so they could just be normal post ovulation symptoms anyway :shrug:

My main one is increased cm, ive been having vivid dreams last 2 nights but thats quite normal for me, and the odd twinge- again this is normal for me anyway. Im 5/6 dpo


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:



> i no im awful arent i  it was bad enough last year when he ended all the carols in his play with 'oh yeeeaaaa' and jazz hands. i cant face an alien cow this year lol

:rofl: he sounds a right character


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> mmmm take away.... what kind have you ordered?

Cheeseburger, chips and onion rings for me
Kebab, chips and onion rings for hubs

Followed by American Candy - Prezel M&Ms, 3 muskateers, wonka candy :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne1987

all im having is a bacon sarnie :(


----------



## heavenlee73

Cooking breakfast lunch smell. Is upsetting stomach frequent urination ..n that weird butterfly feeling


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> all im having is a bacon sarnie :(

I had a bacon and egg sarnie for brunch you cant go wrong with a bacon sarnie can ya lol. Had lamb chops and jacket spuds for tea, fancy some nibbles now though, ho hum, I WAS going to slimming world, thats gone out of the window, not been for 4 weeks!


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> all im having is a bacon sarnie :(

We wanted that for lunch but no bread in so we went out for subway


----------



## Mexx

We had spaghetti bolognaise for tea.... pretty sensible for a Friday night!


----------



## maryanne1987

i just couldnt be bothered cooking for me and the curry i made for zack and OH turned my stomach. good excuse to eat junk food all night lol


----------



## charlie00134

junk food is a good Friday plan :)


----------



## Mexx

junk food is always a good plan!


----------



## Barhanita

Lunch is still an hour away from me, and everything is closed today. So I might just grab a frozen pizza. 

Girls, do you allow yourself to drink during tww?


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> Lunch is still an hour away from me, and everything is closed today. So I might just grab a frozen pizza.
> 
> Girls, do you allow yourself to drink during tww?

Are you not out Black Friday-ing? 

I don't drink anymore on my TTC journey anymore


----------



## maryanne1987

i dont drink at all when ttc but i think alot of women do. its a personal decision.


----------



## Mexx

I'm sitting here trying to convince myself that testing isn't a good plan.... but as i need the bathroom anyway lol.....

I'm 7dpo according to phone app... but its 9 days since i got my first peak on the cbfm. 

Getting twingy feelings now... hopefully they are all good :)


----------



## Mexx

I also dont drink ... its rare for me to drink anyway.... after trying for 6 months we decided to cut out all alcohol... but i could really fancy a nice cold glass of wine now hehe


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> Lunch is still an hour away from me, and everything is closed today. So I might just grab a frozen pizza.
> 
> Girls, do you allow yourself to drink during tww?

I do, not heavily cos im not a big drinker anyway i cant cope with hangovers! If i have to do 9 months drink free im going to make the most of having a couple of glasses while i can! x


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> Are you not out Black Friday-ing?

No-no-no. I don't want to die, smashed by crazy crowds. Plus, I am working today half-day.

It's just today I am celebrating my birthday with my friends. So I wanted to have a beer, but I guess I should skip.


----------



## charlie00134

I think moderation is the key


----------



## maryanne1987

i doubt one beer would hurt u hun, dont worry :)


----------



## heavenlee73

I'm getting lil cramps on lower back


----------



## LoraLoo

Off for a splash in the bath bbl ladies x


----------



## Mexx

Enjoy your bath.... have lots of bubbles :)


----------



## heavenlee73

Feeling light headed


----------



## Mexx

Brrrr! I am freezing tonight! Hubby says he is warm so I cant put the heating on. I'm frozen. I've got two blankets on me and a hot water teddy on my neck to try and warm up. Also laptop on knee. Nothing is working and my hands are like ice :(


----------



## maryanne1987

ive been really cold for days. i wonder if its a symptom? x


----------



## Mexx

fingers crossed it is. I just cant get warm :(


----------



## Barhanita

I am also cold all day today: wearing a thermal underwear layer, a fleece and a leather jacket. And it's 70 degrees in the office!


----------



## maryanne1987

might have to google it x


----------



## maryanne1987

theres lots of women saying they have experianced it but cant find a site that states its an actual symptom :( X


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> theres lots of women saying they have experianced it but cant find a site that states its an actual symptom :( X

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=80


----------



## maryanne1987

YEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee symptoms are sounding good, how did your ctp results come out?

I'm cold too, DH says he's chilly but I touched him and he says my hands are freezing


----------



## Mexx

thanks for that :) hopefully it will turn to be a good symptom for all of us!


----------



## maryanne1987

I dont feel so out this month anymore :)


----------



## charlie00134

I might need to go change into a onesie and slippers. Turned the heating up big style


----------



## Barhanita

My breasts don't fit into my bra, but that must be because of al the turkey I ate.


----------



## maryanne1987

dont worry im just eating everything in sight. if i get a bfn this month im gonna have to eat nothing but lettuce for the next few weeks lol


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> I dont feel so out this month anymore :)

yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## charlie00134

I'm munch munch munching at the moment :munch:

Nerds for dessert


----------



## Mexx

we have a box of thorntons chocolates which we are happily munching at the moment.... yummy!


----------



## charlie00134

At least if we don't all get BFP together we can lose the TWW weight together lol


----------



## maryanne1987

im on the fruit gums and jacobs cheeselets. yummy


----------



## Mexx

I like your thinking Charlie. I would love it if we could all continue our journey together... not often you find a great group of ladies! And extra nice that i'm not the only one from the UK as that does make things difficult normally with the time differences


----------



## charlie00134

I'd love to keep track of you all no matter how the month turns out :)


----------



## maryanne1987

tell me about it. i have a thread going and all the ladies are from the usa. makes replying very difficult.


----------



## Barhanita

If I am out this week - I will exercise like crazy. So then I can eat a lot again in my next 2ww


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> If I am out this week - I will exercise like crazy. So then I can eat a lot again in my next 2ww

I like the plan :thumbup:


----------



## Mexx

Good planning :) hehe.


----------



## maryanne1987

i better get the exercise bike out just incase. its gathering dust lol


----------



## charlie00134

So have any of you guys made you OH do anything for TTC?
I've had mine eating pumpkin seeds and cashews, keeping his mobile on his belt since apparently mobile signal can affect and mostly I bullied him into quitting smoking x x


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive been the opposite im normally a very cold person but been really warm last couple of days, random. Anyway, think i might buy myself a new book, keep my mind occupied n all that, anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh and not so much of a relaxing bath as 3 yr old dived in with me!


----------



## Mexx

I like anything by m c Beaton. Very easy reads. Hamish series are my least favourite.


----------



## Mexx

I can't imagine a bath with a three year old relaxing but quite possibly fun .... Toys !!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I like anything by m c Beaton. Very easy reads. Hamish series are my least favourite.

Thanks will keep my eye out :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I can't imagine a bath with a three year old relaxing but quite possibly fun .... Toys !!

....and wet magazines, and cupfuls of cold water being poured over you :haha: haha


----------



## maryanne1987

i have been hiding his cigarettes, forgetting to buy his beer (ooops) switched him to loose boxers and have him on multi vitamins. oh and ive been nagging him about putting his phone in his pocket. read somewhere it could dammage his little swimmers. keep going in the bathroom when hes having a shower too and turning the temp down, how he puts up with me i dont know


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> So have any of you guys made you OH do anything for TTC?
> I've had mine eating pumpkin seeds and cashews, keeping his mobile on his belt since apparently mobile signal can affect and mostly I bullied him into quitting smoking x x

Nothing, apart from forcing him to BD :smug: lol. I dont think he'd change much anyway hes very much a mans man. He'd rather let thing 'just happen' than do opks etc anyway, it took a while to persuade him to TTC again in the first place, he's come round now, but he did say if we lose another baby he wont try again.


----------



## 12BeeMummy

I'm due to test 1st or 2nd!! :) x excited but nervous! Xx GOOD LUCK GIRLS! :)


----------



## Barhanita

LoraLoo said:


> Anyway, think i might buy myself a new book, keep my mind occupied n all that, anyone got any recommendations?

From the most recent things I really liked "Super Sad True Love Story". It's sarcastic and dark, funny, but it's impossible to think of anything else while reading it.


----------



## LoraLoo

12BeeMummy said:


> I'm due to test 1st or 2nd!! :) x excited but nervous! Xx GOOD LUCK GIRLS! :)

good luck to you too :flower:


----------



## charlie00134

I read about the phone thing in what to expectg before you're expecting


----------



## maryanne1987

my oh has said the same. hes pretty easy going but he has said if we lose another child we will have to stop as he cant deal with it. puts rather alot of pressure on me :S still its only fair the men get a say too.


----------



## charlie00134

My DH sorta leaves it all to me, I'm pretty sure he's less bothered because he has a kid


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> my oh has said the same. hes pretty easy going but he has said if we lose another child we will have to stop as he cant deal with it. puts rather alot of pressure on me :S still its only fair the men get a say too.

Thing is I'd cope ok with a very early loss. I know its VERY common to lose a baby at 4/5 weeks- yes it would be sad but i'd feel able to try again, where as he just wouldn't. Well, he says he wouldn't- can hardly see him getting the snip :rolleyes: I just want to end my family on a positive (next baby will be our last) rather than a loss.


----------



## maryanne1987

na i think he problay is bothered hun dont worry, probaly just wants a quiet life so goes along with it all lol. men are rubbish at saying how they really feel about things.


----------



## charlie00134

He does care, just less I think.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats how i feel! id probaly keep trying forever though. there wouldnt be an end to it. but as my losses keep getting later and later on i think hes worried how much further we may get into the pregnancy next time. its so difficult to know what to do.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> He does care, just less I think.

I think thats men in general, about everything in general! They dont have that strong maternal instinct that we do (well obviously wouldnt be maternal as they are men, lol, but you know what i mean)


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> thats how i feel! id probaly keep trying forever though. there wouldnt be an end to it. but as my losses keep getting later and later on i think hes worried how much further we may get into the pregnancy next time. its so difficult to know what to do.

I understand. Its the stress once you are pregnant too, the worry. I'm dreading it already and I'm not even pregnant!


----------



## maryanne1987

thats just how men do things. the only thing that truely puts a smile on my OH's face is football, beer and bd'ing lol. oh and lego. men never grow up


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> thats just how men do things. the only thing that truely puts a smile on my OH's face is football, beer and bd'ing lol. oh and lego. men never grow up

I second that, Except the football and beer. It's also video games and tinkering too


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> thats just how men do things. the only thing that truely puts a smile on my OH's face is football, beer and bd'ing lol. oh and lego. men never grow up

:haha: This is true, but now DH is even moaning about BD :rofl: I did practically force him over the weekend though :blush: poor little cherub was exhausted.......


----------



## Mexx

My hubby likes video games, world of warcraft and warhammer (of course bd too). If he has these he's happy


----------



## maryanne1987

ive been doing that this month, havent really been giving him a choice about it  he said he feels used haha


----------



## LoraLoo

What days did u all BD in relation to Ov btw? I got a + on Sat and Sun, we BD Fri morn, sat night, sun morning, sun night and mon afternoon!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Mine just gets too used to BDing and expects it as often all month round when I'm riddled with symptoms and PCOS pains


----------



## charlie00134

We DTD CD9, 10, 12, 14, 15 & 16 I oved CD 14 or 15


----------



## maryanne1987

i didnt use opk's this month but we have bd'd everyday bar last night  no wonder he looks tired. i wanted to make sure we had the best chance.


----------



## Mexx

I used the cbfm this month not oak. I bd on high day - Tuesday. Peak day 1 - Wednesday. And high day Friday. 

Think I would normal o on Friday. Our work patterns clashed on peak da 2 Thursday.


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds like we are all well covered then!! x


----------



## Mexx

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Braven05

I hope we did it enough...i don't know when i ov'dbut we did it i think 5 out of 6 possibly fertile days


----------



## charlie00134

Hi Braven! Hope you caught your eggy x


----------



## LoraLoo

Not sure if any of you are aware of this as its something i only recently found out, but once sperm are released, it takes about 12 hours for them to mature and enter the egg, before this they are no good. Its only 12 hours but is worth bearing in mind i think especially if you know when u ovulate x


----------



## Mexx

I read a link about that just last week. Thanks for the info tho as before then I didn't know that x


----------



## heavenlee73

I just did a experiment remember I told u I tested a week ago n negative well I did experiment to c wht would happen if id reuse pregnancy test n I did n I c a very very faint line


----------



## charlie00134

Hadn't heard that one but I suppose it makes some sense


----------



## charlie00134

heavenlee73 said:


> I just did a experiment remember I told u I tested a week ago n negative well I did experiment to c wht would happen if id reuse pregnancy test n I did n I c a very very faint line

It's probably false if you've reused as the dye will be massively depleted


----------



## maryanne1987

yea my consultant said they take at least 12 hours before they can fertilize an egg so thats why the days prior to ovulation are so important


----------



## LoraLoo

heavenlee73 said:


> I just did a experiment remember I told u I tested a week ago n negative well I did experiment to c wht would happen if id reuse pregnancy test n I did n I c a very very faint line

Ooooo interesting. How do re-use a pregnancy test though? x


----------



## Mexx

Why would you reuse a preg test? I don't think I'd cope well seeing a positive if it wasn't real :/


----------



## maryanne1987

i wouldnt reuse tests hun


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> yea my consultant said they take at least 12 hours before they can fertilize an egg so thats why the days prior to ovulation are so important

Cant remember the term for it but it does have one! (the process of them maturing!)


----------



## heavenlee73

Lol was bored lol had nada to do


----------



## heavenlee73

I know results won't b real lol just wondering what would happen lol won't take a new test till Dec 1


----------



## charlie00134

Maybe try with a proper one in a couple of days x


----------



## maryanne1987

capacitation i think? x


----------



## charlie00134

OMG I'm so tired. Just had to raincheck with friend who were due to come round soon because I feel like I'm going to nod off any second


----------



## heavenlee73

I know um barely getting ready for my day


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> capacitation i think? x

Thats the one!


----------



## maryanne1987

i agree with charlie. that will only end in heartache heavenlee. id stick to fresh tests from now on


----------



## maryanne1987

did i get it right! wow i have have like the worst memory ever, im shocked lol


----------



## charlie00134

Okay ladies gross question but what does bloating feel like. Does it feel like holding in a fart which you really need to do?


----------



## maryanne1987

yes it does. ur tummy will look sticky out and when u sit down it will feel uncomfortable like pressure in ur lower body. well thats what its like for me anyway


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> Okay ladies gross question but what does bloating feel like. Does it feel like holding in a fart which you really need to do?

Exactly like that! And you also feel like you instantly gained 10 lbs.


----------



## Braven05

Lol when i get bloated during af it feels like I'm full of gas...pressure on the inside and stomach is tender to push on


----------



## charlie00134

My tummy feels springy too when I press down on it?


----------



## maryanne1987

arghhhh uti feeling is back again. this cant be real. i almost just cried when i went to the toilet just now it hurt so much (tmi sorry) but have been ok for like the last 24 hours. i dont know what the hells going on.


----------



## charlie00134

Maryanne https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=65


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks charlie. u really are fab with things like this. its just so weird as it comes and goes. i was fine a few hours ago. maybe doc was wrong and i do have a chance :)


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> arghhhh uti feeling is back again. this cant be real. i almost just cried when i went to the toilet just now it hurt so much (tmi sorry) but have been ok for like the last 24 hours. i dont know what the hells going on.

Both of my previous pregnancies I had UTI symptoms days before bfp. It's ironic, you are sad and scared because you have the uti symptoms, and I am anxious because I barely have them.


----------



## maryanne1987

ive never had this before in any of my pregnancies. had increased urination but never the intense burning while going. i was tested two days ago for a uti and i defo dont have one and then it totally dissapered only to return and then some tonight. so it is a symptom then?


----------



## charlie00134

I have slightly tender nipples. This has never ever happened before :o 
They feel like bruises to poke as weird as that sounds :shrug:


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> ive never had this before in any of my pregnancies. had increased urination but never the intense burning while going. i was tested two days ago for a uti and i defo dont have one and then it totally dissapered only to return and then some tonight. so it is a symptom then?

Rarer symptom but it is a symptom


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> My tummy feels springy too when I press down on it?

So does mine its all the McDonalds ive had lately :haha:


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> ive never had this before in any of my pregnancies. had increased urination but never the intense burning while going. i was tested two days ago for a uti and i defo dont have one and then it totally dissapered only to return and then some tonight. so it is a symptom then?

I really think it is. Especially since it's coming and going.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats a fab sign charlie. i never had sore boobs in my pregnancies, just tender. especially my nipples. wearing a bra became very unpleasent.


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I have slightly tender nipples. This has never ever happened before :o
> They feel like bruises to poke as weird as that sounds :shrug:

My left one feels the exact same way!


----------



## charlie00134

My left is worse than the right too


----------



## Mexx

All promising symptoms :)


----------



## heavenlee73

Really nauseated after I ate n still feel it still light headed n still peeing like a race horse still have heartburn


----------



## Barhanita

I want more breast pain!!!


----------



## Mexx

Me too! Lol


----------



## charlie00134

I hate my boobs being touched I'm already fairly sensitive normally and I don't like it so it's a symptoms I'd rather avoid


----------



## heavenlee73

I am so gona cry if I get my monthly pms Dec 1


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I hate my boobs being touched I'm already fairly sensitive normally and I don't like it so it's a symptoms I'd rather avoid

Do you think you will breastfeed?


----------



## heavenlee73

My nipples are really sensitive right now hmm like not hurt sensitive but u know


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I hate my boobs being touched I'm already fairly sensitive normally and I don't like it so it's a symptoms I'd rather avoid
> 
> Do you think you will breastfeed?Click to expand...

I don't really know, I'll give it a go but I'm not going to beat myself up if it's not for me.


----------



## Barhanita

I hope we all here will get :bfp: and will all get to keep the babies.


----------



## maryanne1987

i tried with zack, but as i had a very difficult labour he was too tired to feed, didnt have his first proper feed till 24 hours later. then he still couldnt latch on so had to bottle feed. it stressed me out so much that ive said this time im just gonna take it as it comes and not beat myself up over it


----------



## Barhanita

Then they will grow up and be friends. And maybe marry each other? And when people will be asking them how they met, they will say "our mommies talked about us even before they knew they were pregnant".


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> I hope we all here will get :bfp: and will all get to keep the babies.

I hope so too x


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> Then they will grow up and be friends. And maybe marry each other? And when people will be asking them how they met, they will say "our mommies talked about us even before they knew they were pregnant".

that sounds lovely


----------



## maryanne1987

yep unless we all have girls and then that might get tricky lol


----------



## charlie00134

We can marry them off anyway! :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

hahaha ooooh ive never been to a gay wedding


----------



## charlie00134

Told my husband about the sensitive nipples and asked if my boobs looked bigger. He said he couldn't tell but that I shouldn't get my hopes up :(


----------



## maryanne1987

men. dont worry my OH is always asking how my made up symptoms are. i dont think they mean to be so harsh, they just dont think before speaking


----------



## charlie00134

I know he wasn't being harsh, he just doesn't want me to fall apart afterwards


----------



## maryanne1987

u wont as ur a strong lady :)


----------



## Barhanita

I am happy to have this board, because otherwise all my anxiety would only bring family issues and fights.


----------



## charlie00134

Oh there's a good chance I might. I have really bad depression and anxiety so there's a good chance a lot of symptoms are in my head. That's why I'm trying to stay calm and reminding myself these could just be normal post ov symptoms for me


----------



## maryanne1987

im sure u will be fine. if worse comes to worse and u do get a bfn just focus all ur energies into the next month. thats what i do anyway. helps keep me positive. thats whats worrying me this month as if we dont get a bfp we are taking a break from ttc. i will actually have to face up to the disapointment then and thats what worries me


----------



## charlie00134

I prob won't ov next month, it seems like the right side doesn't work with me. So I'll focus on January


----------



## maryanne1987

it is a good way to get through it just focusing on the next time u can try. some people call it bottling up emotions and not dealing with them but it sure as hell works for me lol


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I prob won't ov next month, it seems like the right side doesn't work with me. So I'll focus on January

There you go. And in December you can relax and focus on the holidays.


----------



## charlie00134

lol I have my outlets and my pets lol :)


----------



## maryanne1987

awwww i forgot u have furry babies too. i dont know what id do without mine


----------



## charlie00134

I have my puss cat cuddled up to me now :)


----------



## maryanne1987

my puss cats dont cuddle me, they attack me. who ever said animals dont bite the hand that feeds them lied lol


----------



## Barhanita

let's talk about our pets! I know you talked about it earlier, but it's not like you can talk about them too much.

I have a furry cat, and he is my baby! He helped me so much to go through hte pain of loses and he is just a very good boy.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I prob won't ov next month, it seems like the right side doesn't work with me. So I'll focus on January

I dont think it actually works like that? I thought it was random it could be left or right in any given month, or both?

With breastfeeding, id highly recommend anyone gives it a shot, it is hard to start and does take perseverance but for me was deffo worth it :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

My cats very very clingy. She cuddles all the time, crys if you ignore her and likes to be carried around. She'll climb your leg to get a cuddle lol


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I prob won't ov next month, it seems like the right side doesn't work with me. So I'll focus on January
> 
> I dont think it actually works like that? I thought it was random it could be left or right in any given month, or both?
> 
> With breastfeeding, id highly recommend anyone gives it a shot, it is hard to start and does take perseverance but for me was deffo worth it :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've been told before it tends to switch from one to the other each month. Can't remember where I read it though


----------



## charlie00134

"When one is younger, there is a greater chance of switching sides each month when ovulating...however, as one advances in age, one's dominant ovary tends to ovulate more often than the other.."


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I prob won't ov next month, it seems like the right side doesn't work with me. So I'll focus on January
> 
> I dont think it actually works like that? I thought it was random it could be left or right in any given month, or both?
> 
> With breastfeeding, id highly recommend anyone gives it a shot, it is hard to start and does take perseverance but for me was deffo worth it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told before it tends to switch from one to the other each month. Can't remember where I read it thoughClick to expand...

I could be wrong but i always thought it was random, i think i ov'd from left this month and im almost certain it was left last month. Be interested to know this cos if you are right the pains all been in my bloody head :dohh:


----------



## charlie00134

If you have a dominant side it can be the same side every month or most months. It's one of those things. I think I ov on the left more but I ovd cycle 3, didn't cycle 4 and did cycle 5. I also know cycle 4 was the right and cycle 3 & 5 it was the left which hurt


----------



## maryanne1987

my cats just jump out at me out of nowhere, wrap thmselves around my leg, kick and bite me and then run back off again. little sods lol


----------



## charlie00134

Maybe that's how they show their love?...


----------



## maryanne1987

haha yea right. two of them are babies though so im hoping they will calm down once they grow up a little.


----------



## Barhanita

Which page do you think we'll be on when one of us gets our first BFP?


----------



## maryanne1987

probaly like page 100 million the way we talk lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I think someones going to get a bfp over the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Barhanita

LoraLoo said:


> I think someones going to get a bfp over the weekend :thumbup:

I am not testing till Wednesday, so that's not me


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooooh womens intuition is it loraloo?


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I think someones going to get a bfp over the weekend :thumbup:
> 
> I am not testing till Wednesday, so that's not meClick to expand...

And im supposed to be holding out til the 3rd :wacko: lol


----------



## Barhanita

please hit me with a stick if I test before Wednesday


----------



## maryanne1987

will do. just dont press charges lol


----------



## smarties75

Let's hope so.


----------



## smarties75

smarties75 said:


> Let's hope so.

I was referring to earlier post lol.


----------



## Braven05

Also supposed to hold out until the first so not me either lol but that'd be fun!


----------



## charlie00134

trying to hold out until the first. won't test before monday at the earliest


----------



## Mexx

Morning ladies! 
Just read through the last 72 pages since I went to bed lol! I love the community friendly feeling on this thread... Thank you. 
I'm due af on Friday 30th. Lying in bed now and really want to test ..... How do you ladies resist?


----------



## Mexx

Also my phone app now says 6 days left till af ..... So of course I'm thinking ooh a free could work!!


----------



## charlie00134

I resist because I know it'll be BFN and it'll drag me down. Also knowing earlier will do nothing but cause me to get very giddy and I have a busy few days, lol. 
Selling at a craft fair all day today so that should get me through 8dpo I think


----------



## Mexx

Craft fair sounds like a good way to keep yourself busy!

I am currently trying to work up the motivation to get some school work done :/


----------



## FrizzyNad

Finally 7DPO! So I'm now half way!
I just don't feel well at all today :( just wanna sleep all day but I've got things to do!
How are you all feelin today?


----------



## maryanne1987

Morning lovely ladies. How u all feeling today?


----------



## Mexx

I'm feeling freezing! Woke up dying for a wee! 

Trying to get my planning done for this week at school, but can't say i'm feeling motivated!!!

How are you?


----------



## maryanne1987

yea im good thanks, woke up and took a test this morning, as im still doing the testing everyday like my gp said, and i swear there was another faint line. my OH even said he can see it this time and he never sees my imaginary lines so im really hopeful now :) but my symptoms just arent there bar that bloody uti feeling which comes and goes.


----------



## Mexx

Ooh, exciting! I hope it is a positive :D 
Are you going to upload the picture somewhere to spur the rest of us on? xx


----------



## maryanne1987

yea if i can get a pic it actually shows up on lol. by faint i mean extremely faint. have to hold it up to the light to see it. im not getting my hopes up as i know theres every chance its nothing. wondering weather OH can actually see it or weather hes just agreeing with me that theres a line there for a quiet life lol


----------



## Mexx

ahhh... you never can tell with men, but I'm sure you're not seeing things. You come accross as a very sensible woman :)


----------



## charlie00134

I have sore ish boobs and mild cramps. plus creamy cm. I remain ever hopeful x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> ahhh... you never can tell with men, but I'm sure you're not seeing things. You come accross as a very sensible woman :)

have we been talking to the same woman :rofl:


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I have sore ish boobs and mild cramps. plus creamy cm. I remain ever hopeful x

You're right to remain hopeful


----------



## LoraLoo

Sounds hopeful Maryanne! 

Well I'm full of 'symptoms' this morning- headache, cramps, sickness, horrible taste in my mouth. Yes, I caught the kids sickness bug :cry: I feel rotten.


----------



## maryanne1987

oi charlie! but i must agree im not the most sensible of people. i was the one dipping preggo tests into pepsi last night remember lol


----------



## Mexx

haha! 

We are meant to be having friends over otnight - including my friend who is very preg and due in 2-3 weeks. I'm very excited for her and her hubby, especially as I know they tried for like 5 years to get this far.... but I was just hoping I'd have my BFP before baby was born. Sounds silly I know.... :(


----------



## maryanne1987

no its not silly. i do always try to stay happy for my friends when they are expecting but it does get difficult. my friend gave birth a month ago and going to the hospital to see her and the baby was so difficult. especially as if i ever try and talk to my friends i always get 'well u have one child so why dont u just give up ttc now'. no one really understands


----------



## Mexx

I am genuinely happy for them ... its just ... hard


----------



## Mexx

Ahh well.... whats everyone up to today? 

We need to tidy the house before people come over later .... sounds fun hey!


----------



## maryanne1987

im in stepford wife mode. baking cakes and making some bread. its quite difficult though as both OH and zack are arguing over licking the cake mix off the spoon i used to mix. boys.


----------



## charlie00134

iv got to do some baking this weekend but it won't be today


----------



## maryanne1987

hows the craft fair going?


----------



## Mexx

I love baking :) I'd bake for tonight, but I know my friend is bringing cakes so I will save it for another day. I am alternating cleaning with school work.... just cant get motivated to plan... but keep telling myself if I do it today at least I wont have to do it over the Christmas holidays. Sorted a few powerpoints for this weeks lessons... and got my maths planning done. 

Bathroom is clean now, washing put away and general tidy up started....


----------



## maryanne1987

im just waiting for the baking to finish now and then off to walk my mental dogs. not really the day for it. horrible weather here but then it is wales so shouldnt be suprised lol


----------



## charlie00134

I'm currently 50p off break-even and I've ordered £9 of stuff, so not brilliantly


----------



## maryanne1987

awww well its still a nice day out :)


----------



## Mexx

Hope you get some more sales soon Charlie x


----------



## Braven05

Morning ladies...no symptoms this morning other than the usual...except feeling extra bitchy but that could be cuz dh started a fight with me last night, lol.

My very first bfp was soooo faint i could barely see it and dh couldn't see it at all...i don't think he believed me for days. My hcg was slow rising and my first positive test was around 14 dpo...very faint...even my blood test a couple days later was barely positive...so if you see something, anything at all...and its a pinkdye test..its probably real


----------



## maryanne1987

im just not sure weather to count it as anything as the consultant said yesterday that my hcg level was below 5 and i know that hcg can double every 48 hours but would that be enough to pick up on a test? anyone know what the levels have to be to be picked up by a test?


----------



## Mexx

aren't the sensitive tests from 10 or is it 100? I cant remember what I read i'm sorry


----------



## maryanne1987

i know i cant remember either. just have to wait and see what happens. not classing it as anything yet just in cause i really do have line eyes and its nothing lol


----------



## Braven05

Well hopefully it continues to go up for you! Fingers crossed


----------



## charlie00134

depends on the test really. I've got by ovary pain at the moment but I've sold enough to be in profit


----------



## Mexx

Well done on the sales :)


----------



## charlie00134

only made 1 pound is more than nothing


----------



## Mexx

better than a loss though :)

Just made hubby get me hot water teddy - he is really hot but i'm freezing :(


----------



## maryanne1987

me to, my son is moaning to turn the heating off as hes baking. think its time to get me dressing gown on lol


----------



## Mexx

hubby moaning too but i'm too cold for it to go off atm


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh we all have such promising signs.


----------



## Mexx

being freezing and tired/headachy are my main symptoms today.

Really dont feel like entertaining tonight but not going to cancel as will prob be the last opportunity to do it for a while with N and A having baby soon!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not cold today but I am knackered! I could happily go to bed now instead of finishing up here. yawn


----------



## maryanne1987

i still have a suspicious lack of symptoms. am a little tired but nothing major, and uti feeling has disapeared again so not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Mexx

This wait is dragging by..... i just want to know!! COme on body tell me some good news :)


----------



## charlie00134

could be a good sign still hun


----------



## maryanne1987

i just want to know either way now. grrrrrrr no wonder im so bloody moody today lol


----------



## Mexx

i'm feeling a bit sickly... dont know if its a symptom or cos i've just eaten a chocolate brownie...


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sooo tempted to test tomorrow but the odds of it being neg far outweigh the odds of it being pos


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie u arent starting to crack are u? come on we rely on u to be sensible and keep us all in check lol


----------



## Mexx

Charlie... let us know what you decide. If you test I will test with you... I know its early but I want to know!


----------



## Mexx

hmmm :/ just got A strange shooting pain in my bb.... not normal for me.... ooh i hope its a good sign as know chest pains can be good indicators :)


----------



## maryanne1987

i had that in one of my middle pregnacies. my boobs werent sore, but just kept getting odd shooting pains through them every now and again. sounds a good sign hun :)


----------



## Mexx

:D I jsust hope we aren't disappointed


----------



## maryanne1987

me to. the nearer AF due date is getting the more nervous and worried im getting. just want to know now. so hard to think about anything else.


----------



## Mexx

yeah it certainly is.... trying to get distracted by something / anything else but it isn't working :/


----------



## ksilme

Do you mind if I join, this is first month ttc. 
I had the implant out and haven't had a period since 2009, so have no idea when I am due.
But had EWCM and positive ovulation stick thursday the 15th, so assuming I ovulated on the fri, I would now be 8dpo, and planning on testing on the 1st or 2nd.
I have been noticing symptoms, but I am looking for them so ... not sure what to make of that xx


----------



## maryanne1987

its just the pressure. OH is convinced i am pregnant after that faint line this morning and now im worried about disapointing him. arghhhhhh this is so rubbish. im getting the ice cream out. that will cheer me up lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

hey welcome. course u can join. we will chat to anyone. just have to ignore the nonsense we speak sometimes lol x


----------



## Mexx

Welcome to the group :)

mmm ice cream sounds yummy!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

its ben and jerrys chocolate fudge brownie. its a big tub and ive eaten half of it. oooops.


----------



## Mexx

ooooh... that sounds great! NOt just any ice cream!

I'm trying not to snack as I know we are having take away tonight... not sure what type though but am looking forward to it!


----------



## ksilme

Thanks :D 
I have read a few posts on here, and you all seem lovely, no nonsense, well not compared to my family anyway haha

It is nice having people to talk to, not many people know we are trying, well they weren't supposed to know, I broke down a bit a couple of weeks ago because of the whole implant out, nothing happening, what is going on with my body thing, so my aunties and cousin know now.
And hubby got drunk last week, and told all his footy friends, including my dad and cousin that he needs "to go home now because the Mrs is ovulating" :O


----------



## maryanne1987

thats the plan for me too. chinese and a movie. OH is out so means i get a lovely quiet night :)


----------



## Mexx

oooooops! naughty hubby! 

Did he own up to it or did you have to wait till one of the others told you? 

I have finally !!!!! warmed up.... been freezing all day!


----------



## maryanne1987

ah thats why its always best not to tell men when u are, they just cant keep there mouths shut lol. thought it was just my OH that did silly things lol


----------



## charlie00134

hey all :wave: :hugs:

I'm finally home after a long day. normally I love the craft fairs but this one just went on and on. soooo tired now, jumped straight in a bath to warm up and soothe my aching feet. minimum symptoms today so dunno what that means. x x


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> charlie u arent starting to crack are u? come on we rely on u to be sensible and keep us all in check lol




Mexx said:


> Charlie... let us know what you decide. If you test I will test with you... I know its early but I want to know!

well now I can't test can I. I can't be the one to cause you all to cave. 1 week until the first.


----------



## maryanne1987

i keep thinking that surely my symptoms should be more pronounced now, not disapearing. i dont know whats going on.


----------



## Mexx

I'm due af friday 30th.... 

I kinda wouldn't mind an excuse to cave hehe


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> i keep thinking that surely my symptoms should be more pronounced now, not disapearing. i dont know whats going on.

I could have posted the same thing!


----------



## maryanne1987

well ive caved already and since im the only one maybe u should so i dont feel left out......charlie is gonna shout at me now isnt she haha


----------



## ksilme

No, he can't remember saying it! lol 
I only know, because my cousin caught me off guard, later on that night (I went back after hubby had passed out at 9.30pm lol, sounds like his stag do!!) when he decided that he would drunkenly inform ME that I was ovulating, as if I didn't know lol Men, eh?!? 

He does silly things like that all the time, I told no one but my mum (tell her everything, she was talking to me about how long sperm live in the body - weird convo with mum) and hubby that I had implant out early - to find that he got a bit over excited and told everyone at work!! bless him, so now quite a few people know I have had it out. 

When it does happen for us, we wanted to keep it to ourselves (other than my mum and dad) till the first scan. After the above incidents, he has told me not to tell him when it does happen, as he won't be able to control himself as will be too excited. Bless his cotton socks


----------



## Mexx

SHould I wait and test with fmu.... or test like now.... that is the question!

I drink lots during the day so I'm prob best waiting till I wake up in the morning....

We cant let you be the only one!


----------



## maryanne1987

ssshhhhhh dont let charlie hear lol..... yea id test with fmu as its still early days


----------



## Mexx

Ksilme - sounds like my hubby... he's already said he's not sure he can keep it quiet from his work friends. Its nearly our first anniversary and the office keep talking about the next person to have a baby will be hubby.... Both our works have had a run of babies


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> well ive caved already and since im the only one maybe u should so i dont feel left out......charlie is gonna shout at me now isnt she haha

yes I am, you are a bad influence on these ladies! lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i reckon my OH thinks he will get a bfp before i do judging by the amount of MY tests he gets through lol


----------



## Mexx

Lol !!


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> i reckon my OH thinks he will get a bfp before i do judging by the amount of MY tests he gets through lol

Reminds me of an episode of Friends where the guys use all the tests!


----------



## maryanne1987

im sowwwy :(...... but yea mex test test test!!!! haha


----------



## charlie00134

mexx how many dpo are you?


----------



## maryanne1987

oh he uses them all, opk's, preggo tests, the lot. swear he was dropped on his head as a child lol


----------



## Mexx

i'm not 100% sure. Phone app says i O on Friday 16th. but I didn't use opk this time.... I used the CBFMonitor which gave me peaks on wed and thursd the 14/15th. So if i go from when i normally ov i'm 8dpo today.... 10 days since my first peak day.


----------



## charlie00134

likelihood of a false neg at 8dpo if 68.7%


----------



## maryanne1987

wow thats really high!


----------



## Mexx

what about 9dpo charlie as that's what i'd be tomorrow?


----------



## charlie00134

51.8% obviously this is only in pg women therefore false neg.


----------



## Mexx

Thank you.... not deciding now.... going to hold off till at least monday if I can summon up the willpower


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Thank you.... not deciding now.... going to hold off till at least monday if I can summon up the willpower

by Mon its dropped to 34.8%


----------



## charlie00134

by 15dpo (which is what the 1st is for me) its 12.1%


----------



## Mexx

Well Monday sounds better than sunday.... 

15dpo is next sat.... that sounds like such a long time to wait! lol


----------



## maryanne1987

it does. we are only a week into the tww and its felt soooo long.


----------



## charlie00134

it'll be here in no time though I'm sure. plus Christmas is only 31 days away and I bet that makes that sound close


----------



## maryanne1987

i cant wait till xmas! im one of those crazy people who totally go overboard. fill the house with decorations and the gardens. have a pratice run of xmas dinner a week before. even have xmas outfits for my dogs haha


----------



## heavenlee73

Question this morning I woke up n tinkled for first time n looked like cm came out but one had a tiny tiny lil red dot of blood in the cm as small as a suger ant in middle of it was a darker red spot is I wiped I noticed a lot of cm like if my partner cm on me u get wht I mean guess I'm saying I wiped n more secretion 









https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## smarties75

It feels like waiting forever.... :(


----------



## charlie00134

I'm miserable now. I just want to know. My feet hurt, I'm sooooo tired and I can't decide about food :(


----------



## maryanne1987

awww cheer up hun. come on ur the one making sure we all hold out and stay sensible :)


----------



## smarties75

Hmmm. Not too sure. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## charlie00134

Don't know heavenlee, sorry

I just don't do being tired well, sorry folks.


----------



## heavenlee73

Im wondering if its implantation I'm not cramping so good thing





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## maryanne1987

me either heavenlee sorry, have to wait and see.
we all have our down days hun, u have nothing to say sorry for.


----------



## maryanne1987

didnt u say u were recently off birth control heavenlee? think i replied to ur post on it. id just sit tight as birth control can screw ur body right up. id just see how it goes this month.


----------



## charlie00134

Implantation bleed would normally be brown hun x


----------



## heavenlee73

I hear u guys all of us have differ symptoms just never had cm come out n when I start my pms I usually cramp a week before bad n my breast get swollen n achy n haven't got any of those this close to my pms waiting is making me crazy





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## maryanne1987

ive had bleeds around when implantation should occur. mine have normally been pinkish cm or a few spots of bright red blood mixed with cm. but theres no way to even prove those were actually ib. could be anything.


----------



## charlie00134

Ordered tea, that helps. I cant decide wether I've got symptoms today, too sleepy lol


----------



## Mexx

*hugs* Charlie :). You're not the only one - we feel your pain :( 

Christmas time .... Hubby and his family go completely overboard so I try not to disappoint him. It's his birthday 3 days after Christmas and also our wedding anniversary and so it's a pretty chaotic season for us. Can wait for our first wedding anniversary :)


----------



## maryanne1987

im having a chinese tonight. gonna order soon. im starving. u should take it easy tonight, catch up on ur rest.


----------



## heavenlee73

Ya I see ...just not feeling dry down their keep using restroom n I wipe n cm is their idk fingers crossed pms dnt show up all I can do is wait right I'm so tempted to go buy a expensive test






https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1351746000z5z28z14.png


----------



## charlie00134

My hubby's letting me put up the Xmas decs tomorrow if I get the house tidy :D


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> im having a chinese tonight. gonna order soon. im starving. u should take it easy tonight, catch up on ur rest.

I'm having chinese too, what are you having?


----------



## maryanne1987

ive bought the three of us matching xmas jumpers this year :) OH is refusing to wear it but ive said if he doesnt i will forget to buy booze for over xmas so he has reluctantly agreed providing i keep the camera away from him lol


----------



## maryanne1987

heavenlee id just see how things go and chill a little. no point stressing so much. like i said ur body will be all over the place if u have just stoopped using birth control. id just wait a few days and see how things go. the main thing is to stay calm.


----------



## maryanne1987

chicken chow mein minus the bean sprouts and curry sauce. i really fancy that tonight. well to be honest i just fancy any food in general lol


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> chicken chow mein minus the bean sprouts and curry sauce. i really fancy that tonight. well to be honest i just fancy any food in general lol

I'm having chicken fried rice and chips. It's the only thing I fancy


----------



## Mexx

I still have no idea what we are eating. Got to wait for people to come first. Due in an hour or so


----------



## charlie00134

I may be asleep in an hour or so lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i will be asleep once my tummy is full lol


----------



## Mexx

I'm hoping friends don't stay late as awful as that sounds .... Im just too tired!


----------



## charlie00134

I had to rain check on friends last night in order to get sleep lol


----------



## Mexx

Aww. Only reason that I didn't cancel this morning was that we won't get chance to meet again as a group now before baby arrives


----------



## charlie00134

Measured my bbs, yes I'm mad but I have measurements from losing weight. They're 2 cm smaller than 5 months ago, in which time I've lost 1 lb so I'd say they are not any larger. Oh well


----------



## maryanne1987

dont worry mine never get any bigger weather pregnant or not. i keep hoping they will but never happens. dont think u should take that as a bad sign charlie.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not, I just thought for a second they were bigger. Still a little sore tho.


----------



## charlie00134

Today's symptom summary
My Symptoms on 8 Days Past Ovulation Percentage
Abdomen: Bloating	15.1%
Very Common!
Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)	5.6%
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence	17.4%
Very Common!
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure	18.4%
Very Common!
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples	10.7%
Chest: Tender Breasts	13.1%
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion	22%
Very Common!
Overall: Sleeplessness	7.3%

Feeling hopeful still, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## maryanne1987

oooooh looking good :) my symptoms, uti feeling, cold and bloody moody. not looking so great lol


----------



## charlie00134

Must admit I'm pretty moody too today, but think it's just been a pants kind of day


----------



## Mexx

Feeling moody too.... Trying not too but grrrr


----------



## charlie00134

Think maybe the wait is getting to us lol


----------



## Mexx

It coul be .... That and the hubby's definition of cleaning and tidying!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

yea i think so. just think how bad we will all be by next week lol


----------



## charlie00134

This time next week we should all know though


----------



## maryanne1987

well maybe not me. with my daughter i didnt get a result till 21dpo. god i hope that doesnt happen this time if im expecting


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'd go mad by then


----------



## maryanne1987

im a bit mad already but that was really difficult. i just implant late.


----------



## charlie00134

Then you're def not likely to get a BFP already lol


----------



## Mexx

I think I'll go mad if I don't know by next weekend .... Although .... Good news is worth the wait:)


----------



## maryanne1987

dont i know it. no i just have line eyes. theres no way those lines could be a postive test after hcg levels of under 5 yesterday :(


----------



## charlie00134

I'm currently voting on lines on CTP


----------



## maryanne1987

ah mine are just not worth looking at. im in a bit of a crappy mood so will catch up with u ladies tomoro. have a lovely evening all x


----------



## Mexx

I like doing that too Charlie :)


----------



## charlie00134

Tea should be here any minute yey then I might head to bed lol


----------



## Mexx

Speak to you both tomorrow. Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening Ladies x


----------



## Barhanita

Hey everyone? Are you all asleep by now? I missed everything...


----------



## Barhanita

So I cannot decide if I should put out a Xmas tree, decorate a house or POAS. I am sooooo tempted to test...


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> So I cannot decide if I should put out a Xmas tree, decorate a house or POAS. I am sooooo tempted to test...

POAS, POAS! Sorry, i know its naughty to be encouraging you, lol, I want out first BFP!


----------



## maryanne1987

right im back and in a happier mood now :) dont ask me barhanita or id tell u to poas, i have no willpower what so ever lol


----------



## maryanne1987

ah see someone agrees with me :) haha


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, peeing now. ... it's gonna be bfn, I am 99% sure... but we'll see


----------



## LoraLoo

maryanne1987 said:


> ah see someone agrees with me :) haha

:haha:

wb hun, glad you are feeling a bit better x


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> Ok, peeing now. ... it's gonna be bfn, I am 99% sure... but we'll see

how many dpo are you?


----------



## maryanne1987

haha what an update. typing a post while actaully peeing.... u go girl. and yea im fine loraloo, just had a down few hours but i feel back to normal now :)


----------



## Barhanita

Ok, I did my dirty business, and now just have to wait 5 mins...

I am anywhere between 3 and 10 dpo, with 7 dpo being the best guess.


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> Ok, I did my dirty business, and now just have to wait 5 mins...
> 
> I am anywhere between 3 and 10 dpo, with 7 dpo being the best guess.

*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## LoraLoo

Also im thinking someone should set up a group in TTC maybe? So that if it isnt our month we can move over from TTW and support each other through TTC, what do you think? x


----------



## maryanne1987

5 mins!!! wow thats a long time. have a sneaky peak  go on haha x


----------



## maryanne1987

yea that would be cool. we are taking a break if we dont get a bfp this month. we need a few months off but id love to still be able to keep in touch and track all of ur progress :)


----------



## Barhanita

I love the idea of TTC group!!

Well, it's a wondfo strip, they recommend to wait 5 mins. I will check in a minute. Too scared right now.


----------



## maryanne1987

oooooh i wonder what the result will be. fx for u


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> I love the idea of TTC group!!
> 
> Well, it's a wondfo strip, they recommend to wait 5 mins. I will check in a minute. Too scared right now.

Even if its neg doesnt mean you're out hun, you are still only half way through x


----------



## maryanne1987

exactly. i think charlie posted stats for false negatives at 8dpo and its really high. it was like 68%!


----------



## Barhanita

girls... I am shaking..... there is a pink line... or my eyes are crazy... I am crying... what if I lose this one too???? omg, I am having a panic attack
what if I am imagioning a line... 
can someone skype me, I need to talk..


----------



## maryanne1987

are u saying its a bfp? congrats if u are! i dont use skype sorry hun


----------



## Barhanita

I will post a pic in a minute... and you will decide it it is


----------



## LoraLoo

omg this is exciting!! dont cry! xx


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh i wonder if this is our first bfp?


----------



## Barhanita

this time yes. I was pregnant twice before and ended up miscarrying.


----------



## Barhanita

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.co...ery/resized/ctp-98034-1353794136.jpg?s=medium

hard to see, but I promise, the line is there. plus, it was kinda diluted pee.


----------



## LoraLoo

its not loading for me x


----------



## Barhanita

I was sure it would be negative.... I am sorry girls. I know it's early and that could have been an evap. Or maybe it's my imagination. But I see a nice pink line... What do I do not to lose it?


----------



## Barhanita

no, the line is there and it's not an evap... I know, I must have taken about a hundred of these before...


----------



## Barhanita

what about this?
https://imageshack.us/a/img690/5166/20121124134211.jpg


----------



## maryanne1987

Wouldn't be an evap that quickly hun. It won't load for me either.


----------



## LoraLoo

I see it, it deffo looks like the start of a bfp hun :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Barhanita

thank you ladies!!!

just what do I do now to keep it? two of my previous pregnancies ended very early... I cannot even call my doctor, because it's a weekend..

it's amazing how everything can turn around in 5 short minutes. I mean, I was testing as a joke, because my period is not due Dec 4th. I just though for some reason that I ovulated early, and I was right.

Also, I think girls it's a good start. Usually there is either a lot of bfns on a board or none. So let mine be a start of all of yours!


----------



## LoraLoo

Barhanita said:


> thank you ladies!!!
> 
> just what do I do now to keep it? two of my previous pregnancies ended very early... I cannot even call my doctor, because it's a weekend..
> 
> it's amazing how everything can turn around in 5 short minutes. I mean, I was testing as a joke, because my period is not due Dec 4th. I just though for some reason that I ovulated early, and I was right.
> 
> Also, I think girls it's a good start. Usually there is either a lot of bfns on a board or none. So let mine be a start of all of yours!

Did they do any investigations as to why you lost the babies? I must say Im not clued up about what, if anything they do, in early pregnancy for women that have had m/c. We lost Alfie at almost 18 weeks but im still awaiting results. Ive heard of baby asprin but i guess it all revolved around if you got a reason or not? xx


----------



## maryanne1987

U have to start the aspirin before u conceive tho for the full effects. Sure ur doctor will keep a close eye on u hun dont worry.


----------



## Barhanita

They tested for autoimmune, clotting, some hormonal deseases. They also tested if all my chromosomes are in order - everything came back negative.

Do you think I should start on baby aspirin?


----------



## maryanne1987

Id have a check with ur doctor first hun just to be safe. U need to be careful now x


----------



## Mexx

Wow !!! Congratulations!!!! I see that second line :):):) 

And whoever mentioned the TTC group - I would really like to stay in touch with you all if we do / don't get our bfp :ths time 

Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

It would be nice to see how we all get on and track future bumps and babies


----------



## smarties75

Yes I can see a faint line! Congratulations!


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks guys! Now, when the test is dry the line is very visible and not fantom. Cannot wait to test tomorrow morning with FMU. I will be that obsessive person again who pees on everything and watches the progression.

I do wanna be in the same group together and see where life brings each one of us.


----------



## Braven05

Wow, very visible! Congrats!!!


----------



## Blondhopeful

Congrats!!!! That is definitely visible! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Blondhopeful

FYI, I have been stocking this thread. You girls are a great bunch and I just wasn't sure when to chime in.


----------



## Barhanita

thanks, girls


----------



## Mexx

Morning ladies!! Lying in bed listening to the awful weather outside. Wondering about testing. Ive got a few spots appear which I often get before AF which makes me think I could be out. 
How's everyone today? Any plans? 
Xx


----------



## Barhanita

What dpo are you? Please go ahead and test!!!


----------



## Mexx

I thin I'm 9dpo. I'm 11 days since first peak on cbfm


----------



## charlie00134

no stop caving everyone's willpower hold out Mexx, if you all cave I will too. if I hadn't already been to the loo I'd be testing now. 
Massive congrats Barhanita hope for a sticky bean and an easy 9 months x x


----------



## Mexx

It's harder at the weekend I feel as its a more leisurely get up time. In the week I'm up and out with no time to debate with myself :)


----------



## charlie00134

Ive come up with this little scenario.
today: 9dpo is too early
monday: I'm getting up and driving to Manchester
Tuesday: in the hotel, now real chance there
Wednesday: well Saturday isn't far off now, may as well wait it out


----------



## Mexx

That sounds sensible Charlie :) I'm at work all week and its much easier to not text on a work day :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey blonde hopeful. Dont stalk. Just join in 
and morning ladies. How u all feeling today?


----------



## charlie00134

only got to manage one more weekend day. I don't feel anything this morning, no symptoms at all.


----------



## maryanne1987

That makes two of us. Im totally symptom free today bar being a tad moody


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not out of bed yet so they haven't had chance to start lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine have had lots of time to kick in but nada. Still Im gonna stay positive


----------



## charlie00134

I'm up eaten and watching TV


----------



## Mexx

I'm watching tv too and sorting out hubbys holidays from work next year... or at least deciding when we would like to try and get them. I obviously get no choice with my job so hopefully we'll be lucky


----------



## charlie00134

I'm watching RSPCA animal rescue, then tidying up, the putting up the Xmas decs :D


----------



## Mexx

ooh tree decs :) sounds good! I've agreed that hubby can put them up next weekend


----------



## charlie00134

My hubby isn't happy about it so I might have to wait. He's said I can but he's not impressed


----------



## smarties75

I have no symptoms at all this morning. But I think it could be from the agnus castus that I took just up to before ovulation. Trying to stay positive and resist the temptation of testing lol. Xmas....that's exciting. I might put mine up next weekend.


----------



## maryanne1987

thats what im gonna do. i was going to put them up this weekend but as my OH is way to hung over after his boys night to go up in the attic looks like it might be next weekend


----------



## charlie00134

Husband has decided he doesn't mind afterall! :D


----------



## Mexx

Yey!! Do you put lots up inside and out? x


----------



## charlie00134

I'll probably put up the tree today and maybe some other bits. Then Sid will put up lights outside next week.


----------



## Mexx

Cool. I don't know what to do with my day. Feeling fed up


----------



## maryanne1987

any ladies have any new symptoms?


----------



## charlie00134

We've got friends coming round tonight


----------



## maryanne1987

ladies ive just had a look at this thread and im quite shocked. just noticed how many new people who have said hello who no one is greeting, and how many people havent congratulated poor barhanita over her fab bfp last night. its such a shame as i thought this was such a lovely friendly thread and its turned very clicky. im not too sure i shall be posting here anymore. all the best to all of u. hope u get ur bfps :)


----------



## charlie00134

I think it's more likely that it's buried by other posts by the time we get up hun


----------



## Mexx

I think Charlie is spot on. There are so many comments that things get lost and sometime people only read most recent page rather than go back a few rather than people ignoring such fantastic news
I really don't think anyone has ignored anyone on purpose xx


----------



## charlie00134

Blondhopeful said:


> FYI, I have been stocking this thread. You girls are a great bunch and I just wasn't sure when to chime in.

Good morning blondhopeful, sorry I missed your post, I missed it in the BFP excitedment. Welcome to the madhouse :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Roll call:

How's everyone doing today? Who's here and how we doing dpo and resisting wise? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mexx

Barhanita said:


> thanks, girls

How do you feel today? Has the news sunk in? X


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Blondhopeful said:
> 
> 
> FYI, I have been stocking this thread. You girls are a great bunch and I just wasn't sure when to chime in.
> 
> Good morning blondhopeful, sorry I missed your post, I missed it in the BFP excitedment. Welcome to the madhouse :hugs:Click to expand...

I too am sorry :( 

Welcome to the group. When are you hoping to test? x


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie is not only sensible but also good at talking people around haha. but u are right, who gonna keep trying to make everyone test if i go  
lets just all make a bit of an extra effort and keep this one of the nicest threads on b+b


----------



## charlie00134

You say that I'm the good influence but I'm on the verge of heading upstairs to test with SMU and I'm only 9dpo :blush:


----------



## Mexx

How do you feel today Maryanne? Any new symptoms or old ones continuing?


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> You say that I'm the good influence but I'm on the verge of heading upstairs to test with SMU and I'm only 9dpo :blush:

Quick distract yourself with Christmas decorations !


----------



## charlie00134

:wacko: Can't decide, do I don't I


----------



## maryanne1987

nope i have a distinct lack of symptoms today. which im trying not to over read as normally my pms symtoms would be kicking in around now and nothing. so who knows, could be a good thing. how are all u ladies feeling today?


----------



## maryanne1987

dont ask me, u know what i will say haha


----------



## charlie00134

I'm completely symptom free today too :( some sleeplessness last night but that's it! I don't usually get AF symptoms until the day although I normally get AF from norethisterone so I wouldn't expect to


----------



## maryanne1987

is sleeplessness (sure ive just made that word up haha) a symptom then. i was the same last night. was up till 3 and then back awake at 6. maybe im just gettting nervous as the af due day is getting closer.


----------



## Mexx

I'm feeling really tired with a few twinges here and there but nothing major. 

I really am feeling like its not my month :( if I'm not successful this month then nxt month I'd be due on our first wedding anniversary


----------



## maryanne1987

im feeling pretty out too :( but hey ya never know. we could all just be so overcome by pregnancy hormones that we are all feeling a bit low lol


----------



## Mexx

I like your positive thinking. Doesn't help that I'm not doing anything today so no distractions. My highlight will be hanging the washing when it has finished lol


----------



## maryanne1987

mine is cooking the sunday roast. im busy trying to avoid OH at the moment. he had a 'boys night' last night and got very drunk so is now totally hung over. he turned up home at half two this morning, brought me a bunch of soggy leaves hed picked up on his walk back and then fell asleep on the living room floor. bloody idiot.


----------



## charlie00134

I caved! and a swear there's a really really faint line. my oh can see it too.


----------



## Mexx

ooh !!! Exciting news!!! Photo please :)


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> mine is cooking the sunday roast. im busy trying to avoid OH at the moment. he had a 'boys night' last night and got very drunk so is now totally hung over. he turned up home at half two this morning, brought me a bunch of soggy leaves hed picked up on his walk back and then fell asleep on the living room floor. bloody idiot.

O dear!! Sure sounds like he had a good night ...... But soggy leaves?!?! He will need to make up this week with a gorgeous bunch of flowers :)


----------



## maryanne1987

yes i just said the same thing to him lol. i said it better be a huge bunch. thank god him going out is a rare thing but when they do all have a catch up thats what happens. i feel bad cause i was so unimpressed by his antics at that time of the morning that i just left him asleep on the floor. oooooops haha.


----------



## Mexx

Hehe !!! That made me giggle cos I would have done the same :) will look forward to seeing a photo of the flowers later in the week x


----------



## charlie00134

I've got pics to upload when I get back from the pet shop.


----------



## Mexx

I've just tested with SMU on an IC and got BFN. :(


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I've got pics to upload when I get back from the pet shop.

I can't wait to see


----------



## maryanne1987

aww im sorry mexx. i had a bfn this morning too. try not to let it get to u. 
and charlie what are the pics of?


----------



## Mexx

I'm ok. I knew it was early .... I will test again tomorrow


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> aww im sorry mexx. i had a bfn this morning too. try not to let it get to u.
> and charlie what are the pics of?

my ridiculously faint line


----------



## maryanne1987

gotta keep hope alive. i honestly had nothing but negatives with my son up till 18dpo and 21dpo with my daughter. u could just be like me and implant late :) although ur 9dpo so thats still in normal time frame for implantation anyway.


----------



## maryanne1987

a faint line!!!!!! u caved in!!!!!


----------



## Mexx

When you all test early - what brand of tests do you use?


----------



## maryanne1987

i use first response hun. its the only brand thats never given me an evap line.


----------



## Mexx

Thank you. I normally use a first response but only if it's fmu. I have some clear blue digital in my cupboard but i won't use those till I've had a positive on the frer. The Internet cheap test allow me. Poas without really wasting money


----------



## maryanne1987

i save the digis for if i get a faint line too. they are too bloody expensive to waste. mind u first response dont come cheap either. im using one a day at the mo thanks to my bloody doctor and thats costing £12 every two days. OH said it would be cheaper for me to smoke lol


----------



## Mexx

There was a link jquite early n - I assure on this thread- where you could get 5 frer for like £9. 

They are very expensive. I buy mine on amazon as cheaper than in the shops


----------



## maryanne1987

i was tempted to do that but our postal service here is shocking at the moment and things take forever to arrive or just dont arrive at all. think id go mad if i needed to test and they hadnt arrived. probaly end up hitting the postman lol


----------



## Mexx

I've ordered them ... Even if I don't use till nxt month. Or if I'm lucky I'm sure i will want t keep checking ;)


----------



## maryanne1987

ooooh i always do that. love seeing the line getting darker lol


----------



## Mexx

I think it must be a great feeling seeing it progress


----------



## maryanne1987

it is. although it can send u in to a panic if one day the line is lighter. when i was having zack the amount of times i rung my midwife in tears. thank god they are used to paranoid first time mums lol


----------



## Mexx

ahh I never thought about that


----------



## maryanne1987

she just said that some days u drink more and the hcg is obviously more diluted so not to panic. in the end she told me to stop buying tests and calm down. the first weeks are so worrying but after i had a scan at 9 weeks i calmed right down. think most women do after their first scan.


----------



## Mexx

it prob suddenly feels real once you have that first scan picture of your baby


----------



## maryanne1987

it is amazing. bet u wont have to wait much longer for urs :)


----------



## Mexx

thanks :) I live in hope it will soon be my turn.... always wanted to be a mum


----------



## maryanne1987

me too. i always wanted a huge family although me and oh have talked about it and once we have given zack his much wanted brother or sister we are gonna stop. he asks for a brother or sister every xmas and birthday so im determined to be able to give him one. just have to let the dream of 4 kids go though. im sure u wont be waiting to much longer mexx. u have been trying a year so odds on a perfectly healthy couple concieving say ur due ur bfp anytime soon :)


----------



## charlie00134

faint pos at 9dpo on an ic - one step. I'm trying not to get too excited


----------



## Mexx

Thank you :)


----------



## maryanne1987

charlie put a picture up! im so excited for u!!!


----------



## Mexx

I wanna see your test :) exciting


----------



## charlie00134

Photos on there way soon


----------



## charlie00134

I can see people viewing. Say hi, we don't bite :D x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

i know i notice that alot. dont be afraid to join in ladies, we arent as mad as we sound honestly :)


----------



## Mexx

Some of us even verge on being normal :)


----------



## maryanne1987

with the exception of me of course


----------



## charlie00134

https://imageshack.us/a/img18/5219/img20121125wa0000.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img547/2876/imag1181a.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img841/2235/imag1182.jpg

3 pics. 1st one is the best pic I've managed to get, don't know if you'll be able to see anything but I can x x x


----------



## Braven05

LOL Am i the only who hasn't caved in and tested early?


----------



## maryanne1987

i can defo see something hun!!!! how exciting!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

well its ur thread so u have to stay strong lol


----------



## Mexx

Charlie I can do see it!!! Congratulations. I hope to see some darker lines tomorrow. I'm so happy for you :) 

Braven - "sorry I caved n and tested - well done on staying strong and not giving in to temptation


----------



## Braven05

I can see it on the first one!


----------



## charlie00134

Braven05 said:


> LOL Am i the only who hasn't caved in and tested early?

I'm sorry :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

but arent u glad u caved in now :)


----------



## Mexx

Whatare ou doing now youve got the bfp? Still decorating the tree or trying not to gettoo over excited ?!


----------



## charlie00134

Trying not to burst out in tears in excitement and trying to remain calm in case it's just a blip.


----------



## maryanne1987

what did ur hubby say? bet hes over the moon


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> but arent u glad u caved in now :)

A little bit but I'm also kinda worked up too


----------



## maryanne1987

hun that looks like a defo early bfp. dont get urself worked up :) just stay nice and calm


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> what did ur hubby say? bet hes over the moon

He says, don't get too excited


----------



## Mexx

Stay calm and buy yourself a frer to use tomorrow with fmu


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Stay calm and buy yourself a frer to use tomorrow with fmu

I want to go buy one but Sainsburys didn't have any


----------



## maryanne1987

bet u will get a nice bright line tomoro :)


----------



## charlie00134

Hoping to get hold of a frer today but not sure I'll manage


----------



## maryanne1987

i really am so pleased for u. thats really cheered me up today :)


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> i really am so pleased for u. thats really cheered me up today :)

I'm so tempted to go test again with a pound shop test.


----------



## Mexx

Is there anywhere else near you that might sell a frer? Tesco / asda? Boots? Good luck finding one to us tomorrow :) 

You've not long tested so might not have had long enough for levels to build back p in urine


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> aww im sorry mexx. i had a bfn this morning too. try not to let it get to u.
> and charlie what are the pics of?




maryanne1987 said:


> i really am so pleased for u. thats really cheered me up today :)

Me too. Has made me smile


----------



## charlie00134

Might go look in Morrisons and if they don't have any I'll just stick to the cheapies lol


----------



## maryanne1987

if u wana test again hun, do it.


----------



## charlie00134

But tests are expensive :(


----------



## maryanne1987

stick to the cheaper ones then. im sure there cant be much of a difference hun.


----------



## charlie00134

Feel like I'm going to crack up now lol


----------



## Mexx

They wouldn't be allowed to sell them if they didn't work x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> They wouldn't be allowed to sell them if they didn't work x

I guess.


----------



## maryanne1987

na u wont hun. those 10mui tests are pretty hard to get a bfp on so if ur getting a faint line id say u would get one on most other tests. come on ur the sane rational one :)


----------



## charlie00134

Sanity pshhh that's gone out of the window!


----------



## maryanne1987

just dont freak out to much :)


----------



## charlie00134

How can I manage that? How I ask you?!!


----------



## maryanne1987

because ur a calm and level headed person. u have been keeping us all in line this week. just go and get urself another test. perhaps another faint line may help u believe it a little more x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to hold this wee as long as I can, tot up what tests I have then maybe test again lol


----------



## maryanne1987

apparently if u hold four hours u can re create fmu?


----------



## smarties75

Charlie I can see a faint line! Congrats! We have 2 in here now. So excited for everybody. Counting down the days. X


----------



## Mexx

How are you smarties? x


----------



## smarties75

I'm doing good thanks. Just disappointed that I'm not feeling any symptoms in the last 2 days. Starting to lose hope :(


----------



## maryanne1987

we are all feeling the same honestly hun. dont lose faith. charlie had no symptoms today and look what she just got :)


----------



## Mexx

:( I know how you feel .... Feeling quite out myself too 

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## charlie00134

Just been told on my facebook group those tests get a lot of false pos


----------



## smarties75

I'm tempted to do it on Wednesday but I'm not due till Friday. But knowing my impatient self, I might test tomorrow hehe.


----------



## charlie00134

How many dpo are you Smarties?


----------



## smarties75

I think I'm 11dpo.


----------



## maryanne1987

they can be prone to lines hun thats why its always best to back it up with a different test. dont freak out though that thats what happening to u. probaly isnt x


----------



## charlie00134

11 dpo isn't too bad but the longer you hold out the fatter it could be lol x


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> they can be prone to lines hun thats why its always best to back it up with a different test. dont freak out though that thats what happening to u. probaly isnt x

Just waiting to head out to a shop, seeing if we need to return something first


----------



## smarties75

I'm trying my best to hold lol. What do you all think of the tesco's own pregnant test? Is it sensitive enough?


----------



## maryanne1987

no point in worrying yet as theres every chance that its a genuine bfp :) ive read lots of women have got a genuine bfp on them. ignore all the horror stories.


----------



## ksilme

Congrats if it is your BFP Charlie :D 

I had a test that looked like that the other day, but nothing since, tested the next day or the day after, can't remember, and it was a BFN 

Here is the pic of my iffy faint line (not as good as your pic, but could see it in real life)



I have just bought a pack of two FRER to maybe do during the week sometime if I feel the urge.

I have had a few symptoms on and off, but the only one that has stuck, is my nipples are really sore, not my boobs, just nipples and they feel bruised, at first it was only when they were touched, but now it hurts a little bit when putting bra on. And I swear areolas are darker, but not sure if that is just me noticing more.


----------



## smarties75

Looking good for you as well ksilme. Good luck x


----------



## charlie00134

free are 10.49 for 3 in boots


----------



## charlie00134

FC kilsme x


----------



## maryanne1987

keep us updated charlie :)


----------



## Mexx

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## charlie00134

just got the frer, going to use a pound shop test when I get home the. depending on that a frer in the morning


----------



## Mexx

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## charlie00134

that's if I ever get home, shop is taking ages to return our speaker. I'm getting impatient lol


----------



## Mexx

All I wanna do today is eat..... About to make my tea and it's only 4pm lol


----------



## maryanne1987

my appetite has finally curbed after a mad week. ive eaten anything that hasnt been nailed down the last few days lol. today i just dont feel like food at all :( think my stomach needs time to recover.


----------



## Mexx

Had my tea and now eating ice cream ....


----------



## Blondhopeful

Good luck Charlie it looks promising :) I'm 9dpo as well. Afraid to test but caved and BFN :( I know it's early and I shouldn't have because I hate the disappointment. Grrr! Why do we put ourselves through this?! No more testing till the end of the week. :) I feel ok today. Slightly crampish and a bit nauseated this morning.


----------



## Mexx

Aww I'm sorry blonde hopeful :(


----------



## maryanne1987

just stay postive, 9dpo is really early. ur not out yet :)


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, I can see that line!! I have a feeling you will get a nice noticeable line on FRER very shortly!! FX


----------



## maryanne1987

hey barhinita, hope ur feeling ok? x


----------



## charlie00134

Did a pound shop test and there's the faintest faintest line but I'm not sure if it's anything. It's 20 mlu tho and the other was 10 so I'll do a frer in the morning


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> Charlie, I can see that line!! I have a feeling you will get a nice noticeable line on FRER very shortly!! FX

Thank you, has it sunk in yet for you hun?


----------



## Barhanita

Faint line - that's great, right? I am looking forward to hear about your bfp on FRER tomorrow!


----------



## Barhanita

maryanne1987 said:


> hey barhinita, hope ur feeling ok? x

Hey! I am feeling fine. Barely slept... Woke up early in the morning, convinced that this is a chemical, and that it will be a bfn. But it's actually quite a bit darker than yesterday! Trying to just be happy about it and take one step at a time.


----------



## maryanne1987

if the test earlier was wrong u wouldnt have gotten another faint line. fx crossed u get a nice clear line in the morning :)


----------



## Mexx

It's lovely to see the bfps starting to appear :)


----------



## maryanne1987

u will be fine hun, im sure of it. wishing u a happy healthy nine months ;) x


----------



## maryanne1987

i agree mexx, its really cheered me up today


----------



## charlie00134

It's like a ghost line, like the smallest amount of colour snagged. I'll just wait on my FRER then ring the hosp

Glad hear you're lines getting darker hun :happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Are you doing frer tonight or in the morning? X


----------



## maryanne1987

i really hope this is ur bfp. u deserve it after 3 years :) x


----------



## charlie00134

In the morning, I'll wait for FMU. Thanks for your support guys, I'm going to ring the hospital and ask about blood tests either way I think


----------



## Mexx

Good luck :)


----------



## Barhanita

Thanks, Charlie!

FRER in the morning - great! I will be keeping fingers crossed for you. Somehow FRERs work better for me with SMU (of even better with afternoon pee), but it's just my body is weird like that. I am buying FRER today too! Because they are way better for monitoring progressions.


----------



## charlie00134

Looked at my test again, the lines darkened now and I can get a pic, it's over 5 mins though


----------



## maryanne1987

i would. im sure under ur circumstances they will defo agree to it x


----------



## maryanne1987

post a pic hun x


----------



## Barhanita

yay!! we want to see a pic.

don't care about 5 mins. it was there before - means it's positive


----------



## maryanne1987

i second that barhinita!


----------



## Mexx

And I will third it


----------



## maryanne1987

that means u have no choice now


----------



## ksilme

Charlie, are you putting another pic on here? I am gonna test again in a min out of curiosity lol x just holding out for another 30 mins to an hour without drinking, so it would be 4 hours at least without drinking or peeing lol


----------



## Barhanita

ksilme said:


> Charlie, are you putting another pic on here? I am gonna test again in a min out of curiosity lol x just holding out for another 30 mins to an hour without drinking, so it would be 4 hours at least without drinking or peeing lol

Good luck and let us know!!


----------



## maryanne1987

thats good. they say if u hold four hours u can re create fmu! x


----------



## Mexx

Good luck Ksilme. Good luck x


----------



## ksilme

maryanne1987 said:


> thats good. they say if u hold four hours u can re create fmu! x

That's what I read, although I have also read that with frer quite a few women are getting darker lines in the afternoon/evening, just gonna do a internet cheapy now though x


----------



## charlie00134

https://imageshack.us/a/img580/9829/imag1185u.jpg

https://imageshack.us/a/img248/1627/imag1185opt.jpg

Same pic, second one is cropped


----------



## Blondhopeful

Wow! Congrats that is a def positive Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Mexx

Now you've said that I want to test lol. I drink loads in the day though so even though I can hold it for long enough Im not sure it would work....


----------



## Barhanita

ksilme said:


> That's what I read, although I have also read that with frer quite a few women are getting darker lines in the afternoon/evening, just gonna do a internet cheapy now though x

that's me! I don't get dark line with FRER in the morning. So this time around I won't even bother using it until lunchtime.


----------



## Braven05

Ooh my gosh Charlie yay!


----------



## Mexx

Yey Charlie. That is def a second positive!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

u can definatly see it hun. u have to get that blood test now. congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> Same pic, second one is cropped

yay!!! there is a line!!!!! and for 9 dpo it's really visible!!! congrats.


----------



## Mexx

Barhanita said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> That's what I read, although I have also read that with frer quite a few women are getting darker lines in the afternoon/evening, just gonna do a internet cheapy now though x
> 
> that's me! I don't get dark line with FRER in the morning. So this time around I won't even bother using it until lunchtime.Click to expand...

I've never heard that before so thank you x


----------



## charlie00134

ksilme said:


> Charlie, are you putting another pic on here? I am gonna test again in a min out of curiosity lol x just holding out for another 30 mins to an hour without drinking, so it would be 4 hours at least without drinking or peeing lol

Good luck hun


----------



## maryanne1987

how u feeling charlie? x


----------



## charlie00134

maryanne1987 said:


> how u feeling charlie? x

To be perfectly honest I'm not sure. I want to cry with happiness, I want to cry with being overwhelmed as how lovely you're all being even though I'm dominating your board, I wanna dance, I think I may break down into a blind panic. And I'm terrified it's all not real


----------



## ksilme

Wow!! Congrats Charlie :D :D x


----------



## Mexx

It is real. Weve all seen the second lines and we wouldn't lie about seeing them :) 

It's understandable to feel overwhelmed. You've waited 3 years to get to this point. Stay positive Hun x


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you all sooooo much :hugs: 

So enough from me! How are all of you?!


----------



## maryanne1987

its normal to be overwhelemed hun! but that second pic was a definate positive. and ur not dominating the board, we are all genuinly happy for u. u deserve it :) x


----------



## Braven05

Maybe this is a lucky thread! Sooo excited that some of you ladies waiting for long time bfps are getting them! I wanna dance for you! Lol I'm still waiting on af or December 1st, whichever comes first...although I'm pretty sure af will get me. I have next to no symptoms at all right now


----------



## Mexx

I don't know how I feel. Fed up bored impatient. 

I am now debating testing when I next go to the toilet.....


----------



## maryanne1987

join the club braven, i havent either, mine have disapeared and i think mexx said she is the same. who knows maybe a lack of pms is a good sign though? i havent got the feeling af is on the way yet and normally by now i do.


----------



## charlie00134

I've had pretty much no symptoms today!


----------



## maryanne1987

see its a good sign !


----------



## charlie00134

DH is sat playing Wrestling on his Xbox, boring creature


----------



## Braven05

Lol maybe for some other of you ladies but i definitely had symptoms when i got pregnant with dd so I'm not too hopeful for me


----------



## charlie00134

My finger are very firmly crossed for you Braven x x x x


----------



## maryanne1987

every pregnancy is different. u arent out yet hun x


----------



## charlie00134

Maryanne's right, it's not over until the red lady sings x


----------



## ksilme

Well, BFN for me, but then I did expect that, it is very early still, gonna try and hold out til at least the 1st December now :) hubbys birthday on the 11th, would be a nice pressie for him xx


----------



## charlie00134

It is still early, I think I must be a day out.


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww that's really sweet. Hope u get ur bfp x


----------



## charlie00134

I hope we all get out :bfp: and can be bumpbuddies


----------



## Mexx

BFN for me tonight


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> BFN for me tonight




ksilme said:


> Well, BFN for me, but then I did expect that, it is very early still, gonna try and hold out til at least the 1st December now :) hubbys birthday on the 11th, would be a nice pressie for him xx

:hugs:


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I hope we all get out :bfp: and can be bumpbuddies

that would be fab :) 

and if not i'd still like to keep up with you all


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get out :bfp: and can be bumpbuddies
> 
> that would be fab :)
> 
> and if not i'd still like to keep up with you allClick to expand...

Ditto


----------



## maryanne1987

Ive had another teeny weeny line but think this one is an evap :-(


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea we have to stay in touch. Love to see how all ur bumps get along


----------



## Braven05

My dh's birthday is on December 3rd...would love to surprise him


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> Ive had another teeny weeny line but think this one is an evap :-(

Going to post a pic? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Going to our friends soon and they're the only friends we intend to tell so they already know. If it wasn't them I think I'd be rain checking


----------



## charlie00134

Braven05 said:


> My dh's birthday is on December 3rd...would love to surprise him

It'd be like all his Christmasses came at once!


----------



## maryanne1987

Still won't show on all the pics :-( probably as there's nothing there Haha


----------



## Mexx

FCC darker tomorrow x


----------



## charlie00134

Do you have any other brands you could try? To try a different type to judge for evap


----------



## Mexx

That's a sensible idea Charlie x


----------



## maryanne1987

Im gonna go buy some Tomoro. Ive never had an evap on a first response but this line was grey. Was there in the time limit too. Hopefully a different brand should tell me either way Tomoro x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> That's a sensible idea Charlie x

I try :)


----------



## Mexx

Time for more food for me ..... Sausage wrapped in bacon yummy!


----------



## ilovemybaby09

i'm due on the 1st also! anyone have any signs of being pregnant :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh Yummy. Im still not hungry today. My appetite has totally disaperead x


----------



## Mexx

Hi and welcome :) 

My symptoms have disappeared bar being tired. How about you - any symptoms / early testing?


----------



## smarties75

Welcome! All I did today was eat and eat but then again it could be PMS. And Charlie, its definitely a BFP. Congratulations!


----------



## Barhanita

Girls, I really want tomorrow be our super lucky day. So they lines will start appear for some of us and get darker for the others!!! And I love the idea of all of us being bump buddies.

I am going to buy FRER is a couple of hours and test with afternoon pee. Hope it will be nice and dark and will get darker every day.


----------



## LoraLoo

Just catching up..... :happydance: Charlie. I used hundreds of those tests over the space of nearly 12 months and I never once got an evap, thats deffo the beginning of a BFP! xx


----------



## smarties75

I'm sure it will get darker for you barhanita. As can definitely see a faint line on the pic you previously uploaded.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome to the madness hun  thanks for that baharnita. That was a really nice post x


----------



## Barhanita

girls are you sooo sweet!!! :kiss:


----------



## charlie00134

ilovemybaby09 said:


> i'm due on the 1st also! anyone have any signs of being pregnant :)

welcome! x x


----------



## Mexx

This hungry thing isn't just me. Hubby now eating crackers lol


----------



## Barhanita

I feel like crap, but I love it. Because it might mean that this pregnancy will stick.


----------



## maryanne1987

From my experience the stronger the symptoms the better the pregnancy


----------



## Mexx

Fingers crossed for you you will have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## charlie00134

I just have tummy twinges


----------



## smarties75

Increased appetite, creamy cm, bloated, gassy, and spotty grrr. Hope they are not PMS.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in some time but I have been catching up on my reading which was A LOT hahaha! You girls are awesome! Congrats to the bfp's that have started already....you guys are making the path for the rest of us to follow :)

Afm, I am 9dpiui and only symptom I have is tender nipples which I never get, even before af is due. I am really doing my best to write everything off because after 16 months of ttc after my loss, I have just gotten so drained. 

6 more days to goooo.....I refuse to test early even though you ladies almost made me cave this morning, lol. :)


----------



## charlie00134

I was supposed to be waiting, that failed lol. 
FC for you hun x x


----------



## Mexx

Well done on staying strong Hope x


----------



## maryanne1987

Well done For not letting us lead u astray lol x


----------



## Mexx

Good night ladies. 

Congratulations again to those who have been blessed with their BFPs and continue good luck to those ladies still waiting to receive their special news :) 

See you all tomorrow evening (unfortunately I can't get my phone Internet to work when I'm inside work and this is very annoying!!!) 

Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

night mexx :) x


----------



## Barhanita

I did a FRER. At first it barely showed up, was VERY faint. But after 7-10 minutes it turned out rather dark...


----------



## maryanne1987

thats great hun. as long as that line is there u dont need to worry. at ur stage the line wouldnt be that dark anyway, give urself a few days and i bet it will be super bright :)


----------



## smarties75

Yey! No more doubts. Congratulations!


----------



## Barhanita

https://imageshack.us/a/img713/2811/20121125133948.jpg
after over 30 mins


----------



## smarties75

Definitely positive x


----------



## charlie00134

that's pretty pos hun. you contacting your gp tomorrow


----------



## maryanne1987

thats not a faint line hun! congrats again!!


----------



## Hope1409

def not faint!!!! congrats :)


----------



## LoraLoo

thats a fab line, congrats!! xx


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you girls! It was really faint the first few minutes. I am calling my doc first thing in the morning, at 8:30 am. Hope to get blood tests done.


----------



## Barhanita

LoraLoo, there is no button to thank you!!!


----------



## charlie00134

it'll appear once you refresh hun. x


----------



## Braven05

Yay congrats lady!! That's a great line. Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Barhanita

I love your new line in your signature, Charlie!


----------



## charlie00134

that's hun, will take off the dpo once I have a blood positive.


----------



## charlie00134

well...... I can't sleep! woke up at 3, been trying to get back to sleep, given up for now lol.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi Ladies! :)
Congrats to all who got bfp :D so happy for u all!!
I aint posted for couple days; I've been feelin quite ill,
Got my doctors appoinment at 9am this morning so I'm deffo gonna ask for a blood test,
But the results for that will take 2 weeks my doc said; so I'm gonna give in and test in the morning; at 9DPO early I know but gonna give it a go.
My symtoms have gotton stronger now, just my lower tummy feeling full, mild cramps/ pressure, I donno if peein a lot this early is one but if not, could be bladder infection or something :(

Good luck to everyone, will update u all on the test I'm takin today :)


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> well...... I can't sleep! woke up at 3, been trying to get back to sleep, given up for now lol.

I almost didn't sleep last night. I hope it's a good sing. Is it worrying for you or just unable to sleep?


----------



## Barhanita

FrizzyNad said:


> Good luck to everyone, will update u all on the test I'm takin today :)

Good luck and let us know!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

charlie00134 said:


> well...... I can't sleep! woke up at 3, been trying to get back to sleep, given up for now lol.

I can't sleep either love :( how u feeling?


----------



## FrizzyNad

Barhanita said:


> FrizzyNad said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone, will update u all on the test I'm takin today :)
> 
> Good luck and let us know!!Click to expand...

Will do and congratulations on ur bfp hun! :D


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just wide awake. I don't think it helps that my minds racing and I keep getting twingy belly pains. I keep trying to go back to sleep but after being awake for an hour and a half I think I'm in it for the long haul.

frizzynqd - i hope your appointment goes well, that seems a long time for blood tests though


----------



## Barhanita

charlie00134 said:


> I'm just wide awake. I don't think it helps that my minds racing and I keep getting twingy belly pains. I keep trying to go back to sleep but after being awake for an hour and a half I think I'm in it for the long haul.

I hope you'll get some sleep! I will go to bed in 1 hour (it's 9 pm here)


----------



## charlie00134

I managed to dose off for a bit around 5 so I think I'll survive the day


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey Charlie how u feeling today?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm very very excited. Frer was obviously pos within 1 minute, no doubt about it x x x x


----------



## charlie00134

how's you hun?


----------



## maryanne1987

Ooooh Congtats! Im Soooo pleased for u. 
Yea Im ok. Took a test this morning and thought it was another bfn. Oh looked again tho and sure enough there was another faint line. Im off to the docs today tho as i just dont feel right. I just have a very bad feeling about this. Sounds daft i know but i no my body so well after all theese years.


----------



## charlie00134

If you're not sure, it's probably best to see your GP hun


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea just rung him and he's gonna see me at 9.30. did two more tests all have lines so need to see what he says.
U must be so happy tho x


----------



## Josefin

Oh my! You have been writing A LOT this weekend!;) Congrats to the positive tests! I'm feeling very hot today. I usully never do that so something weird is going on. Maybe a cold or something. I'm probaby 8DPO today. Sore nipples, but I always have that between OV and AF, but if I'm pregnant it doesn't stop when I'm getting closer to testing day. So thats's my sure sign but it's to early to tell yet. Hope we get more BFPs here!:)


----------



## charlie00134

I really am. Waiting for the hospital to ring back but that probably won't be until later. With the test I've had today I'm not panicking about a blood test. 
Hope your doctor gives you good news


----------



## maryanne1987

Fx. Im on my way now so should no very soon.
Bet ur hubby is thrilled x


----------



## charlie00134

he says he's happy but he doesn't seem excited.

how was the docs?


----------



## ksilme

Congrats again Charlie, are you gonna put a pic of the FRER on here? x


----------



## Braven05

Morning everyone  How is everyone doing this morning (know its not morning for some of you lol)


----------



## charlie00134

I'll put up a pic tomorrow, dashed out this morning and away tonight. I'm good thanks Braven just panicking over every little cramp


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, yay!!!

my wondfo this morning was not darker than yesterday...... I will test with FRER after lunch. Calling doctor's office right now.


----------



## Barhanita

goodluck Marryanne!


----------



## Braven05

Charlie cramping is totally normal. I cramped (sometimes as intense as my af cramps) until I was between 9-10 weeks with my daughter. Don't let it worry you too much...your uterus is just getting used to its little inhabitant!


----------



## Barhanita

this is my progression... I think I am losing it
https://imageshack.us/a/img402/8766/20121126090320.jpg


----------



## Mexx

Hi Ladies, 
just got back from work... going to catch up on the thread now. 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mexx

maryanne1987 said:


> Ooooh Congtats! Im Soooo pleased for u.
> Yea Im ok. Took a test this morning and thought it was another bfn. Oh looked again tho and sure enough there was another faint line. Im off to the docs today tho as i just dont feel right. I just have a very bad feeling about this. Sounds daft i know but i no my body so well after all theese years.

How did it go at the doctors MAryanne? Hope all is ok x


----------



## Mexx

Josefin said:


> Oh my! You have been writing A LOT this weekend!;) Congrats to the positive tests! I'm feeling very hot today. I usully never do that so something weird is going on. Maybe a cold or something. I'm probaby 8DPO today. Sore nipples, but I always have that between OV and AF, but if I'm pregnant it doesn't stop when I'm getting closer to testing day. So thats's my sure sign but it's to early to tell yet. Hope we get more BFPs here!:)

Fingers crossed its a good sign! x


----------



## Mexx

Braven05 said:


> Morning everyone  How is everyone doing this morning (know its not morning for some of you lol)

I'm ok, feeling a bit down though and feeling exhausted today :( I feel like i'm out this month.... got another bfn today


----------



## Mexx

Barhanita said:


> this is my progression... I think I am losing it
> https://imageshack.us/a/img402/8766/20121126090320.jpg

Try and stay calm hun... fingers crossed everything goes ok xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh Congtats! Im Soooo pleased for u.
> Yea Im ok. Took a test this morning and thought it was another bfn. Oh looked again tho and sure enough there was another faint line. Im off to the docs today tho as i just dont feel right. I just have a very bad feeling about this. Sounds daft i know but i no my body so well after all theese years.
> 
> How did it go at the doctors MAryanne? Hope all is ok xClick to expand...

think she's got caught up with things since she got back. sure she'll share in time. x


----------



## Mexx

How are you feeling today Charlie? Has it sunk in yet? x


----------



## charlie00134

how's everyone doing? anyone got any new symptoms anyone? hope you're all doing well. x x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> How are you feeling today Charlie? Has it sunk in yet? x

I'm anxious and excited lol. waiting for a phone call off my doctor tomorrow to know what's happening next.


----------



## Mexx

Bet you'll be waiting on tenterhooks waiting for the phone call tomorrow !! 

I've not had any new symptoms.... a neg Frer test today


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> this is my progression... I think I am losing it
> https://imageshack.us/a/img402/8766/20121126090320.jpg

have you spoken to your doc? FC it's all okay hunni x x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Bet you'll be waiting on tenterhooks waiting for the phone call tomorrow !!
> 
> I've not had any new symptoms.... a neg Frer test today

I hope it's just a shy BFP for you hun x x


----------



## smarties75

I've got negative FRER test today as well :(


----------



## charlie00134

stay positive everyone. it's still early days!
I've got about 3 people reckoning mine will be twins for such a strong pos at 10dpo so who knows x


----------



## Mexx

I ordered some of the FRERs from the link someone posted the other day... thank you to whoever it was. Had 10 arrive in the post today which cost me the same as like 4 on amazon :)


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> stay positive everyone. it's still early days!
> I've got about 3 people reckoning mine will be twins for such a strong pos at 10dpo so who knows x

Ooh... well you have waited long enough to deserve the blessing of twins :)


----------



## charlie00134

thank you hun, I'd love twins so I'm excited to find out


----------



## Mexx

Whats the earliest you can find out? x


----------



## Barhanita

twins would be so great! I guess you will wind out on your first u/s


----------



## Barhanita

I got my blood drawn today... Will do another FRER shortly to see if it is darker than yesterday.

When will you show your BFP, Charlie?


----------



## charlie00134

I'll put my test up tomorrow when I get home from our night away. I expect I would find out at my first u/s just waiting to find out when that will be


----------



## Mexx

It's quiet here tonight. 

Looking forward to seeing your bfp tomorrow :) 

Barhanita - hope your frer is darker :) 

Xx


----------



## Barhanita

My FRER seems darker today. What do you think?
https://imageshack.us/a/img803/6489/lalx.jpg

It is quite night. Maybe it is a quiescence before we get more bfps and more dark bfps.


----------



## Mexx

Wow that's an amazing dark line :) exciting times ahead!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> My FRER seems darker today. What do you think?
> https://imageshack.us/a/img803/6489/lalx.jpg
> 
> It is quite night. Maybe it is a quiescence before we get more bfps and more dark bfps.

that's definitely stronger hun. when do you get your blood test results?


----------



## Barhanita

tomorrow morning... the nurse told me she will be happy with anything between 10 and 700


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, did you get your blood drawn. I am sorry if I missed it on here.


----------



## Mexx

Barhanita said:


> tomorrow morning... the nurse told me she will be happy with anything between 10 and 700

Hope the results go well x


----------



## charlie00134

no haven't got into the docs yet. my docs reviewing my notes tomorrow and deciding when she wants me in. I'm gonna try beg for a scan at 6 weeks but I don't know cos it's the first time I've ever been pregnant.


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> tomorrow morning... the nurse told me she will be happy with anything between 10 and 700

let us know how it's goes hunni


----------



## Mexx

I'm glad we got to share it with you x


----------



## Barhanita

Good luck to all of us. This has been an amazing board.


----------



## charlie00134

best bunch of ladies I've had the pleasure of meeting


----------



## Mexx

Ill second that Charlie :)

I'm so tired tonight - my eyes hurt *yawn*


----------



## charlie00134

I'm exhausted, counting down to sleep time lol


----------



## Mexx

Hopefully you sleep more than last night xx


----------



## Barhanita

Goodnight everyone! It's lunch-break at work now, and I am just sitting here with my pizza and smiling!


----------



## charlie00134

I couldn't sleep any worse. just wish my husband wasn't hyper and horny. I can't be bothered


----------



## Mexx

Smiling to yourself is good. 

As for the horny husband.... Prob more annoying.... Especially as you're tired. 

I've just come up to bed .... Wondering if to continue testing in the morning.... Or if to wait. 

Only symptom today is more extreme tiredness and chest hurt and felt a bit strange when I took my bra off. Not a normal pre AF one for me. ...


----------



## Braven05

Barhanita - definitely darker! Yay 

As for me...not much going on still. AF is due in 2 days (maybe - cycles aren't regular). My nipples have been tingling today...and sore...but my 15 month old has been nursing like a newborn so it could be from all of that....and I'm still slightly crampy. Not holding out much hope for myself but super excited for everyone else!


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Barhanita - definitely darker! Yay
> 
> As for me...not much going on still. AF is due in 2 days (maybe - cycles aren't regular). My nipples have been tingling today...and sore...but my 15 month old has been nursing like a newborn so it could be from all of that....and I'm still slightly crampy. Not holding out much hope for myself but super excited for everyone else!

Just been looking at your BF signature. I remember when i was BF my 20 month old (at time) and fell pregnant, Id not even had an AF in all that time :dohh: makes me wonder how i managed to fall pregnant, and yet when you are trying, that bloody egg just wants to evade you! x


----------



## Braven05

I don't know, crazy how that works! I got af back when my lo was just 4 1/2 months and I'm pretty sure I've been ovulating much of that time. Annoying.


LoraLoo said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Barhanita - definitely darker! Yay
> 
> As for me...not much going on still. AF is due in 2 days (maybe - cycles aren't regular). My nipples have been tingling today...and sore...but my 15 month old has been nursing like a newborn so it could be from all of that....and I'm still slightly crampy. Not holding out much hope for myself but super excited for everyone else!
> 
> Just been looking at your BF signature. I remember when i was BF my 20 month old (at time) and fell pregnant, Id not even had an AF in all that time :dohh: makes me wonder how i managed to fall pregnant, and yet when you are trying, that bloody egg just wants to evade you! xClick to expand...


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. Im sitting here in the car while dh drives....or actually stuck in traffic to be more accurate lol. The bfp progessions look good ladies! I really pray this thread is a lucky one. No new symptoms for me. Still have the tender nipples but they dont seem as bad as yesterday. 5 more days left and its getting harder and harder not to test!


----------



## Barhanita

My beta hgc is 60!!


----------



## Braven05

Barhanita said:


> My beta hgc is 60!!

Yay, that's good!


----------



## Mexx

That's good news :)


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> My beta hgc is 60!!

I'm guessing that's good. Yey! x


----------



## LoraLoo

60 is fab!

I cracked and tested with an IC this morning- BFN so looks like I'm out! I'm fine about it, it was my first proper month trying, roll on next month! xx


----------



## Braven05

I almost cracked this morning but I didn't...I just don't wanna waste the money and risk the disappointment of testing right now. I'm on CD 32 today and AF should be here tomorrow but last month my cycle was 35 days...soooo it could end up being that late again. I'm having some one sided cramping today...

On another note...I'm exhausted today. My DD Avery has been sleeping terribly since DH and I got back from our honeymoon. She's nursing like crazy and sometimes waking up every single hour. I feel like I have a newborn again without the euphoria...I sure hope she gets this sleeping thing down by the time we have a new baby...and I hope the next one is a good sleeper! I feel like a zombie


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this thread. Hope you don't mind me barging in :blush:

I'm 8dpo (as you can see in my ticker) and plan on testing on Dec 1st but I feel like I'm going to crack before then *sigh*

Congrats to the BFPs so far on this thread, seems like it might be a lucky one! :dust: to ALL!!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi everyone!
Sorry I didn't update u yeaterday, hope ur all well,
Ok so I went to my doctors yesterday, it was wiv a doc that I really don't like!
He refused to give me a blood test for pregnancy and called me strupid for asking for 1, and said if I do get pregnant, he's goin to refuse to treat me, so deffo movin to another GP,this is why I don't really go to my GP they make me feel stupid for even turning up!

Anyways enough of my ranting lol,
I took a test yesterday around 1:30pm and there was a very faint BFP :o
But I took 1 this morning and it was BFN :( I'm really confused now, not testing again till Saturday!
Boobs have started to feel very very sore today still got the same symptoms as b4 so sore boobs is a new one.
Feelin tired aswell! Just wanna sleep all day :(


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi everyone!
Sorry I didn't update u yeaterday, hope ur all well,
Ok so I went to my doctors yesterday, it was wiv a doc that I really don't like!
He refused to give me a blood test for pregnancy and called me strupid for asking for 1, and said if I do get pregnant, he's goin to refuse to treat me, so deffo movin to another GP,this is why I don't really go to my GP they make me feel stupid for even turning up!

Anyways enough of my ranting lol,
I took a test yesterday around 1:30pm and there was a very faint BFP :o
But I took 1 this morning and it was BFN :( I'm really confused now, not testing again till Saturday!
Boobs have started to feel very very sore today still got the same symptoms as b4 so sore boobs is a new one.
Feelin tired aswell! Just wanna sleep all day :(


----------



## Braven05

LesbianMystiq said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to this thread. Hope you don't mind me barging in :blush:
> 
> I'm 8dpo (as you can see in my ticker) and plan on testing on Dec 1st but I feel like I'm going to crack before then *sigh*
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs so far on this thread, seems like it might be a lucky one! :dust: to ALL!!!

Welcome!!


----------



## Barhanita

how are you all doing? how come we are not writing 30 pages a day anymore, talking about everything?


----------



## charlie00134

frizzynad, how awful hun! how can he refuse to treat you!

afm I finally managed to speak to my doc and she's said I won't get a blood test and she can't refer me for a scan, they'll reject it if she tries. so I've got to ring my doc.


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> how are you all doing? how come we are not writing 30 pages a day anymore, talking about everything?

I haven't been on cos I've been in Manchester all day x


----------



## Braven05

Is there a reason you NEED to have a beta Charlie? Speaking from experience...I think I'd rather not know my beta levels. This time around I will be happy with a hpt and refuse a beta if offered.


----------



## charlie00134

Just for confirmation really


----------



## Braven05

Ahh..well...I mean obviously if it will make you feel better go for it...but from my experience it causes more worry than anything. I had very slow-rising hcg and my nurse practitioner had me soo worried that I was going to lose my baby because my levels were low to start with and slow to rise and I spent days crying and worrying about it. I won't get one going forward. If you have a strong line on an hpt then you shouldn't need betas, really. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## charlie00134

I just want confirmation, I don't need to know rises and things. TBH I'm not that bothered about bloods, just had expected them.


----------



## charlie00134

https://imageshack.us/a/img62/4935/img20121126wa0001.jpg

My frer on Monday x


----------



## Braven05

I don't think they're standard. That frer looks great...my line was never that dark and I tested probably 5 more times after I got my first bfp lol


----------



## charlie00134

Really? That's only 10dpo though. I may retest on the 10th lol


----------



## Hope1409

Braven NO caving in and testing!!! if you cave then i just might as well! 4 more days, we can do this :) although i do feel that af is on her way because my cramping is so strong today. I know that can mean either but cant help feeling out!


----------



## Braven05

lol yeah I never got a really dark line on my frer...you've got a really strong bfp or twins lol I didn't cave, I didn't, no worries!


----------



## charlie00134

You're not the first to say twins. Kinda why I wanted the bloods, if the docs saw it was high it might persuade them to scan early lol


----------



## Barhanita

That's a very beautiful line!!


----------



## charlie00134

Barhanita said:


> That's a very beautiful line!!

lol, that's not something you hear everyday


----------



## Mexx

Wow Charlie - thats a great line for so early!!! I love your new sig too :) 

As for why I've been quiet - i've been at work all day, home now but still working. I can't really access the site at work and I'm a teacher so dont stop when I'm there. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm frozen and feeling like i'm out so a little low about that :( I know you cant tell either way for def till af arrives but I don't think I'm lucky :(


----------



## Braven05

Oh my god I'm PMSing like crazy...I'm sitting here going through old photographs and crying my eyes out


----------



## Mexx

Aww :(


----------



## LesbianMystiq

charlie00134 said:


> https://imageshack.us/a/img62/4935/img20121126wa0001.jpg
> 
> My frer on Monday x

Your line looks REALLY good! I'm thinking twins, especially if you're only 10dpo and the line is so strong.


----------



## Josefin

Well, time for me to say goodbye. AF showed up today, a few days early and that has never happened before! Hope my cycle stays at 28 now:) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Barhanita

Josefin said:


> Well, time for me to say goodbye. AF showed up today, a few days early and that has never happened before! Hope my cycle stays at 28 now:) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

I am sorry and good luck on the next cycle!!


----------



## Mexx

Josefin said:


> Well, time for me to say goodbye. AF showed up today, a few days early and that has never happened before! Hope my cycle stays at 28 now:) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

I'm sorry :( :hugs: Good luck for next month and a christmas bfp xxx


----------



## charlie00134

thanks everyone :)
anyone got anything nee to report?


----------



## Mexx

Nothing for me Charlie... just feel out but waiting for AF to arrive still :(


----------



## smarties75

Me too :(. I feel out! Waiting for the witch.


----------



## LoraLoo

I know im out, bfn this morning but going to test tmw anyway :haha:


----------



## Braven05

Josefin said:


> Well, time for me to say goodbye. AF showed up today, a few days early and that has never happened before! Hope my cycle stays at 28 now:) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Sorry the witch got ya...but you don't have to leave the thread! lol We can move on to the next cycle and keep track of all the ladies with BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Isabelle'smum

Another early AF here too I'm afraid. Congratulations to all the BFP's so far! :) x


----------



## Mexx

:( sorry about the early AF guys :( 

I am sure ill test again in an even thought I'm not feeling lucky


----------



## katiejayt

Hey guys I'm new (though I have been reading many forums "symptom spotting" for months) and I thought I'd join this discussion right near the end, as you do. 
AF is due Saturday 1st and though I'm not 100% sure as to when I o'd I am on cycle day 24 so only 4 days to go. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this month, but I'm not feeling very hopeful. (TMI warning) I've had rather odd CM today so I'm not sure if it's early AF or just something weird. 
Congratulations on the BFP's on here already. Fingers crossed for more. :)


----------



## Barhanita

Sorry for AF and I really hope that the next Christmas cycle will bring you everything you want!

FX for everyone who is still waiting!! No symptoms, af symptoms and feeling "out" are actually great symptoms!


----------



## Hope1409

Nothing new with me, just playing the waiting game. Can I ask you ladies your opinion on something? Well next weekend is my cousins baby shower which is going to be super hard for me no doubt. My dilemma is that I know my "extended cousins" who I don't see often are going to be asking me when I'm going to be having kids. Sometimes I want to just tell them "I've been trying for a year and a half with a mc so when it happens you will all find out one way or another"....then I think to myself it is none of their business to know what's going on in my ttc journey. So my question to you ladies is....what is the best way I can answer them (without being bitchy) so they can stop asking me or kind of take a hint that it's not their business? 

I remember the day my cousin announced her pregnancy, it was the day I found out my HSG results and possibly needing IVF....so emotional as I was, my older cousin turns to me and says "hurry up now it's your turn, stop being so lazy!" if dh wasn't there to calm me down, I would have gone off on her!!!!


----------



## Braven05

Ughhh I'm so out...i feel af coming. It'll be here on time tomorrow I'm sure. Sucks


----------



## Braven05

Scratch that, she got me


----------



## charlie00134

Hope1409 said:


> Nothing new with me, just playing the waiting game. Can I ask you ladies your opinion on something? Well next weekend is my cousins baby shower which is going to be super hard for me no doubt. My dilemma is that I know my "extended cousins" who I don't see often are going to be asking me when I'm going to be having kids. Sometimes I want to just tell them "I've been trying for a year and a half with a mc so when it happens you will all find out one way or another"....then I think to myself it is none of their business to know what's going on in my ttc journey. So my question to you ladies is....what is the best way I can answer them (without being bitchy) so they can stop asking me or kind of take a hint that it's not their business?
> 
> I remember the day my cousin announced her pregnancy, it was the day I found out my HSG results and possibly needing IVF....so emotional as I was, my older cousin turns to me and says "hurry up now it's your turn, stop being so lazy!" if dh wasn't there to calm me down, I would have gone off on her!!!!


I just tell people hopefully soon, which is not through lack of trying. or it'll happen when the time is right.


----------



## charlie00134

:hugs: Braven. hope next month is your month! x x


----------



## Josefin

My next AF is due on december 25th, som I'm hoping for a good christmas present this year:D I hope most of you guys leave us and go over to the pregnant forum:)


----------



## charlie00134

Josefin said:


> My next AF is due on december 25th, som I'm hoping for a good christmas present this year:D I hope most of you guys leave us and go over to the pregnant forum:)

that would make for a great Christmas gift! you'll have to get your letter off to Santa early. :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks Charlie. With my extended family if I say "hopefully soon" then their next question will be "so are you guys trying?" ugh, people can be so nosy! They don't know when to stop.


----------



## charlie00134

I'd just tell them to back off then lol.

I'm having a miserable day now! the docs are trying to get out of seeing me until 8 - 10 weeks. my works backed up while I've been off and my manager isn't here to talk to. iv managed to bully a gps appointment tomorrow but that's just cos I'm so anxious.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Sorry to all the ladies that AF showed up for :sad1: ...I hope you get a Christmas BFP!

AFM, I caved and tested last night, I got a positive but I think it might be a false positive. I'm not sure what to make of the results . I didn't test out the trigger shot like maybe I should have and I'm 9dpt so it could still be in my system. I'm going to wait until Saturday to test again. What do you ladies think?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not sure with trigger shots but o do know you have to wait longer to test so could be x


----------



## LesbianMystiq

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not sure with trigger shots but o do know you have to wait longer to test so could be x

Grrrrrrr this wait is nerve wrecking, uggggh!


----------



## LoraLoo

BFN again for me but with a nasty evap. Deffo evap as appeared after the time limit! Think i'll give up testing for til AF appears!


----------



## Hope1409

The trigger should be out of your system by now. When I tested 6dpt, the line was super faint.....yours could be the start of the rel thing :) wait a few days and test again.

So sorry about the af's coming to town. I wish she would just leave us alone! Afm, 12dpiui and my boobs are becoming less sore and my af cramps come and go. I feel like I may be out??? 3 more days!


----------



## charlie00134

I lost my symptoms before my BFP. you're not out yet hun x x


----------



## Mexx

hi guys, 
how is everyone?
I've had a BFN before work and tested again after I got home as had def held for long enough. HAd another BFN on an IC test. No symptoms.... tummy feeling wiggly but I think thats cos I'm STARVING!!! just waiting for tea to cook now :)
x


----------



## charlie00134

https://imageshack.us/a/img405/2825/imag1189.jpg

This mornings test 12dpo. Cheapie ASDA one.


----------



## LoraLoo

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, got cheapie tests for the next couple of days just to reassure me then gunna do another FRER on Saturday


----------



## Barhanita

I bet that FRER on Saturday is going to be SOO dark, Charlie.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Thanks, got cheapie tests for the next couple of days just to reassure me then gunna do another FRER on Saturday

Those cheapies are a god send when you get a bfp! I tested til i was about 10 weeks :blush: lol. Has anyone heard from Maryanne? Dont seem to have seen her post for a while x


----------



## Mexx

Congrat Charlie! That BFP looks fabulous! 

xx


----------



## Barhanita

I think Maryanne got a BFP, I saw her on a different board.


----------



## Braven05

Hmmm...I need to update the title if she did...wonder why she hasn't been back. Charlie, have you ventured over to 1st tri yet?


----------



## charlie00134

Maryanne's had a positive but is still waiting on more HcG tests on Friday and is worried I think. 
I'm in a group for August Mums but other than that I've just had a frightened look around lol


----------



## Mexx

August mummies.... how amazing does that sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Maryanne's had a positive but is still waiting on more HcG tests on Friday and is worried I think.
> I'm in a group for August Mums but other than that I've just had a frightened look around lol

Frightened? Oh heck dont venture into 3rd tri then :rofl:


----------



## katiejayt

Aww Charlie I'm sure everything will be fine, then again what am I saying if I was you I'd be testing very day just to see that line. 

My spotting from yesterday have completely gone away now. Part of my keeps hoping that it's a good sign but I'm not getting my hopes too high as you know af comes and bites you in the butt when you do. I've been having lower mild abdominal cramps all day too (more like twinges) but I'm probably over analysing everything. 

Good luck to those still in the game!


----------



## maryanne1987

Guess who.
Hey ladies. Sorry Ive been away for a few days. Yes i did get my bfp. Its a little touch and go at the mo so that's why i didn't post. Didn't want to bring the thread down by worrying everyone. Was gonna let u know Friday what was happening but good ol Charlie has talked me into coming back again.
Hope ur all well x


----------



## Mexx

Hi Maryanne, nice to see you back :) How've you been doing?
Its lovely to see you back! :) 
xxxx


----------



## Barhanita

Congrats on your BFP Maryanne!!! Do you have a picture?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm relaxed now after a bath and relaxing in bed. It'd be even more comfortable if the husband didn't wriggle and my cat didn't harrass me lol. x


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey mexx. The witch still stayed away for u?
Thanks barhanita. Will upload my pic in the morning when Im on the laptop. Finally getting decent lines now thank god x


----------



## Mexx

Big yey for the darker lines. 
No AF yet. Due on Friday but my October and September cycles were only 27 days which is tomorrow. Still getting very negative tests :(


----------



## Braven05

Yay, thats awesome. No need to be concerned about worrying us...kinda nice for us to be able to offer support to you if you're stressing about something! Congrats on the BFP though! :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

That still doesn't mean anything hun. With my other pregnancies i never had a hint of a line till after af was due. Ur not out yet x


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank u braven. I really appreciate it. I have been keeping track of u all. Nice to be back x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so tired :( Off to sleep at 10pm I think


----------



## Mexx

Thanks Hun :) won't be long till I know either way. 
If this isn't my month then next month ill be testing somewhere around Christmas / our first wedding anniversary. Trying to find a bright side to things


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey Charlie. Thanks for covering for me. I do.appreciate it. Im back now


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I'm so tired :( Off to sleep at 10pm I think

Charlie I think I'll be the same. Just finished my work for the night and I'm knackered - started at 7 am. 

Hope you manage to sleep well x


----------



## maryanne1987

Just think what a great xmas Pressie that would be


----------



## Mexx

Exactly!! x


----------



## charlie00134

No problem maryanne, happy to help. :)


----------



## Braven05

Goodnight ladies. I'm off work shortly, headed to get my baby and snuggle up with her on the couch and try to get rid of these god awful cramps I have. Like it isn't enough disappointment to get the witch, but she has to come with terrible cramping too! Blah. Everyone have a good evening!


----------



## charlie00134

hope you feel better soon Braven x


----------



## Mexx

Hope work goes well. 
Enjoy your cuddles xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Night braven x


----------



## Barhanita

Good night everyone who is going to bed.


----------



## charlie00134

Think I'm going to sign off for the night, have a bar of chocolate and then go to sleep. Night all x x x


----------



## Mexx

Night Charlie xx


----------



## babylove0312

:D i get to test Dec1st too!! 
i will be CD30 tomorrow, so i will be CD32 by Dec 1st, ooh i sure hope i am preggers!


----------



## Mexx

Good luck baby love :). You had any symptoms?


----------



## maryanne1987

Night Charlie. Ooooh goodluck Babylove. Hope its ur month x


----------



## babylove0312

Mexx said:


> Good luck baby love :). You had any symptoms?

Yeahh i have been signs since about November 18th, so atleast for the past 10 ten days...
sharp/stabbing pain in stomach/uterus
sore boobs that i dont want my bf touching em
increased appetite 
constipated or its the complete opposite... its so weird
feeling sick a few times

i would be atleast 4 weeks right, plus or minus 2-4 days... so anywhere from 3w5d to 4w2d... i havent tested since i would have been 3w3d/4d... so idk. i really think i am pregnant!!


----------



## Mexx

Sounds like some good signs. Good luck xx


----------



## babylove0312

i think i o'd november 13-16th during that time so about 16dpo to 13dpo... but i believe i am 14dpo today.


----------



## babylove0312

thanks, ahh i sure hope i am actually pregnant. my boyfriend thinks i am because i eat more. i also have gotten a little cold within the last 6 days too.


----------



## maryanne1987

We will all keep our fingers crossed for u babylove x


----------



## babylove0312

thanks ladies :)) i am praying for ALL OF US TO GET A BFP ON SATURDAY OR BEFORE SATURDAY OR MAYBE A FEW DAYS AFTER :)


----------



## smarties75

eeek! Ive got shingles! This was me ever so hopeful that I am pregnant due to tiredness but turned out its due to shingles lol. Im not giving up just yet though until the AF comes.

Congratulations to all with BFP's, good luck to all of us who are still waiting and very sorry to those whose AF turned up. xx

Fingers crossed babylove. Keep us updated.


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww Im sorry hun. That Cant be nice for u x


----------



## babylove0312

D: ahh i am just praying we are all blessed with a BFP <3 we all deserve a little miracle


----------



## smarties75

Not nice, feeling sorry for myself.

How are you feeling maryanne?


----------



## smarties75

babylove0312 said:


> D: ahh i am just praying we are all blessed with a BFP <3 we all deserve a little miracle

Yes please....


----------



## babylove0312

:D how long have you ladies been TTC? & how old are you if you don't mind me asking :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Im good hun. Just feel.a bit sick and have a very sore Boob. Yes just the one Haha. Just so happy to have symptoms now


----------



## maryanne1987

Im 25 hun. Had been trying 6 years x


----------



## Mexx

I'm 28 (29 in jan) and have been trying for 13 months. 

Really want a baby in my twenties 

x


----------



## babylove0312

Dang, and you have one child already right maryanne?

I am 21, and i've been trying for almost a year :)


----------



## babylove0312

** i've been trying for 9 or 10 months now actually. lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes i have a son who's 7. he's a little star.


----------



## smarties75

Im an old fart 37 hehe. I tried 2 years ago for a year and then stopped last year because I got married. Starting TTC again since August.


----------



## babylove0312

aww :)) lovely! i am soo happy i am able to talk with you ladies, :DDDD this is what i needed


----------



## smarties75

It does help talking to others who are in the same boat. Its a good comfort and support. Otherwise, we will all go nuts lol.


----------



## babylove0312

smarties75 said:


> It does help talking to others who are in the same boat. Its a good comfort and support. Otherwise, we will all go nuts lol.

ah yeah :D definately! i would have gone crazy if i couldnt talk with anyone ahah


----------



## maryanne1987

Some of us are already nuts  lol


----------



## smarties75

Especially the two week wait drives me nuts! Are you testing in 4 days? Good luck. x


----------



## smarties75

maryanne1987 said:


> Some of us are already nuts  lol

Haha x


----------



## smarties75

Im off to bed. Night night everyone. x


----------



## maryanne1987

Me to. Night everyone xx


----------



## babylove0312

awww it's day time where i live haha, but yes i will be testing tomorrow morning @ CD30 then again @CD32


----------



## Braven05

I'm 32 trying for baby two and we've been trying for four or five cycles now


----------



## charlie00134

babylove0312 said:


> :D i get to test Dec1st too!!
> i will be CD30 tomorrow, so i will be CD32 by Dec 1st, ooh i sure hope i am preggers!

welcome, FC you are hun x 



smarties75 said:


> eeek! Ive got shingles! This was me ever so hopeful that I am pregnant due to tiredness but turned out its due to shingles lol. Im not giving up just yet though until the AF comes.
> 
> Congratulations to all with BFP's, good luck to all of us who are still waiting and very sorry to those whose AF turned up. xx
> 
> Fingers crossed babylove. Keep us updated.

oh no, I hope you feel better soon hun and still get your BFP x



babylove0312 said:


> :D how long have you ladies been TTC? & how old are you if you don't mind me asking :)

I'm 24 and have been TTC 44 months with a short break before our wedding.


----------



## maryanne1987

afternoon everyone, hope we are all good today x


----------



## maryanne1987

View attachment 523363


----------



## LesbianMystiq

* maryanne1987* Your lines look sooo good! Congrats of the BFP!

* babylove0312* Welcome babylove, my fingers are crossed for you!

AFM, I tested this morning and I think I saw a SUPER faint line or possibly no line at all, which means the trigger is out of my system at this point. Hopefully good news will come in the days to follow.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not bad thanks. had another little fight with the doctors where they were trying to cancel my appointment because they say I need to see a midwife, I then explained I'd spoken to the hospital and the secretary. they went off to ask a doctor and rang back saying to keep the appointment. I'm just getting confused now.


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Charlie it really is a bumper that they're taking you through so many motions. If being ever so slightly pregnant isn't enough to deal with, the nonsense with the doctors appointment is a pain. Sorry you're going through this but I'm glad they're keeping your appointment.


----------



## charlie00134

I think it's because I'm so early and they want me to just wait it out but I can't ignore the ovary pain I'm getting and I have been super anxious. calmed down a little today with the realisation that it wouldn't change anything to know.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I'm not bad thanks. had another little fight with the doctors where they were trying to cancel my appointment because they say I need to see a midwife, I then explained I'd spoken to the hospital and the secretary. they went off to ask a doctor and rang back saying to keep the appointment. I'm just getting confused now.

Do you not want to see the m/w hun? Sorry i think i must have missed a post somewhere! x


----------



## charlie00134

I'd be happier to see a midwife but I don't have one lol, they haven't referred me left.


----------



## maryanne1987

well the way it works here in wales is that u just register straight with the midwife unless u have had previous pregnancy complications or losses. and u can register from the minute u have u positive test. u get a home visit at about 5 weeks where they confirm the pregnancy and then a booking in appointment at about 9 weeks. my clinic wont let u see a doctor to confirm a pregnancy. all sounds a bit confusing for u hun. most clinics will have a number for ur community midwives. cant u get it and give them a call and find out what to do. ive always had such nice midwives. sure they will help x


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I'd be happier to see a midwife but I don't have one lol, they haven't referred me left.

Ah right im with you now, with ours you usually book in with her around 8 weeks. If you are in pain im suprised they havent refered you to the epu! x


----------



## charlie00134

I have no idea how any of this works lol


----------



## maryanne1987

i would honestly just do that hun. ring ur clinic and ask for the community midwives number. then tell them about the pains u are having. if ur worried and ur doctors are being a pain they may come out to check on u and refer u to the epu if needed. u may get a little more help. u dont need this kinda stress x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm at my GPs. in an hour so I'll try get the details while I'm there


----------



## maryanne1987

i would. leaving u in pain and worried isnt right. the midwives might be a little more understanding x


----------



## Barhanita

Charlie, I am sorry to hear about all the confusion... 

Where I grow up, in Russia, they see you the very second you wanna be seen, and they do all the tests right away. My cousin had 5 ultrasounds by the time she was 12 weeks, with her first one at 5 weeks to see a sac. Here in the US it is common to have your first appointment at 7-8 weeks. It seemed like nonsense to me after Russia.. But I guess it takes even longer in the UK. At least it's not 20 weeks like in some countries..

I really hope they will take you in early and everything is great and super healthy.


----------



## maryanne1987

its so silly. they know women get anxious on their first child, especially if they are in pain. should always be someone on hand to reassure. not just leave ladies confused and worried x


----------



## Blondhopeful

Well I'm out girls. Started spotting yesterday and have full blown AF today. On to another cycle! Well maybe I'll get a nice new years present :) how's everyone doing? My cramps are awful!


----------



## charlie00134

thanks guys. waiting in the doctors now, hoping they'll do something. just being ignored is driving me mad


----------



## maryanne1987

im sorry blondehopeful :( just think of it as a clear out ready for ur bfp next month :)
and just keep on at them charlie, if u feel something isnt right dont let it drop x


----------



## charlie00134

well if this doesn't help I'm giving in and seeing what happens. I'll only make myself more stressed and more anxious over it otherwise


----------



## charlie00134

I'm home from the doctors now and happy. 
They've told me ovary pain is nothing to worry about. I _only_ need worry if I get bleeding AND cramping, I've read this before but it's different from my doc lol. 
She's requested for me to have an early scan which the system said will be 1 - 3 weeks and I've got my first midwives appointment on the 18th December. Meaning I'll be getting somewhere before Christmas

:happydance:


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I'm home from the doctors now and happy.
> They've told me ovary pain is nothing to worry about. I _only_ need worry if I get bleeding AND cramping, I've read this before but it's different from my doc lol.
> She's requested for me to have an early scan which the system said will be 1 - 3 weeks and I've got my first midwives appointment on the 18th December. Meaning I'll be getting somewhere before Christmas
> 
> :happydance:

Yay, glad someone listened to you!! As for the scan, its unlikely you would see anything between 5 and 6 weeks, possibly an empty sac or sac with a fetal pole and yolk sac- just so you dont start getting stressed and worried if they dont see much, this is completely normal! 

I think af may be on her way for me, feeling crampy!


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping the scan will end up being in 3 weeks so I have more chance of there being a hb but I know it's too early to be certain to see one so I won't get too worked up :)

Hope it's not AF coming for you x x


----------



## LesbianMystiq

charlie00134 said:


> I'm home from the doctors now and happy.
> They've told me ovary pain is nothing to worry about. I _only_ need worry if I get bleeding AND cramping, I've read this before but it's different from my doc lol.
> She's requested for me to have an early scan which the system said will be 1 - 3 weeks and I've got my first midwives appointment on the 18th December. Meaning I'll be getting somewhere before Christmas
> 
> :happydance:

That's great news, I'm excited for you! Please post pics when you get them


----------



## charlie00134

I doubt there'll be much to see but I will do lol


----------



## Mexx

Hi huys, hows things?
Glad you managed to get somewhere earlier Charlie. 
No AF here, and still a BFN.
Tested with FMU and SMU after I got home from work... it was one of those days where you dont stop and didn't even manage a loo break! Grrr!!
xx


----------



## charlie00134

FC it's just a really shy BFP hunni. When would you normally expect AF


----------



## Mexx

I'm expecting it tomorrow at 28 days.... however I'm not always 100% clockwork...

Last few cycles were 29, 27, 27, 31, 29, 26, 28, 29, 28, 28, 27, 27, 28


----------



## charlie00134

:af: stay away AF


----------



## Mexx

Thanks Charlie :)


----------



## Mexx

Is anyone doing anything nice tonight?

I'm waiting for hubbie to bring chippy home and then going to do some work


----------



## charlie00134

I've had chinese, I'm watching One Born Every Minute: What Happened Next? then I'm gunna get a bath and shower before bed


----------



## Mexx

SOunds relaxing. I dont want to be late tonight as tomorrow is the school christmas fair... o joy!


----------



## charlie00134

Sounds delightful! lol


----------



## Mexx

Haha.... children's tombola.... sounds slightly hellish! however, we've planned a staff catch up at the pub for tea after it has finished. If AF turns up I'll join the others and have a very rare drink.


----------



## charlie00134

Sounds like a good plan then hun


----------



## Hope1409

Ughhh all my positivity just went out the window! My af cramps are terrible today! I swear if I didn't have the trigger shot and knew her exact due date, I would swear she's coming today! I really pray its my uterus expanding but it is so hard to keep positive. Two more days before testing day but I really feel out already :(

On another note, I am going to go see my cousin and his wife at the hospital to see their new baby girl. Talk about having to fight back tears! I've been very emotional lately, I am sure it's just my hormones from the trigger and of course this whole journey! I think today is a down day for me :(


----------



## charlie00134

Hope: FC it's just mood swings hun and you'll see a nice line on your test in 2 days x


----------



## MrsLQ

Blondhopeful said:


> Well I'm out girls. Started spotting yesterday and have full blown AF today. On to another cycle! Well maybe I'll get a nice new years present :) how's everyone doing? My cramps are awful!

sorry she got you, although what wonderful way to start the new year that would be x


----------



## Hope1409

charlie00134 said:


> Hope: FC it's just mood swings hun and you'll see a nice line on your test in 2 days x

From your lips to Gods ears!!! I am trying my best to hold on to every little bit of hope that I have left, which is not much :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

you never know what could happen. I'd almost given up all hope that I'd ever get pregnant


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Hope1409 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears!!! I am trying my best to hold on to every little bit of hope that I have left, which is not much :wacko:

I totally feel like you but keep being positive, FX for you!


----------



## FrizzyNad

babylove0312 said:


> :D how long have you ladies been TTC? & how old are you if you don't mind me asking :)

Just reading thru lol
I fink I'm the youngest one here been ttc since August 2012
But my boyfriend and and I was tryin in May 2011 but we gave up till this August, I'm 20, 21 in a couple months 

Welcome btw :)


----------



## charlie00134

FC you all won't be trying too much longer x


----------



## Mexx

Don't give up hope ladies... Charlie has shown us what perserverence can lead to :D


----------



## Mexx

My tummy feels odd.... o well.... if not this month I will be trying doubly hard for a christmas/ anniversary/ husband birthday BFP :)


----------



## babylove0312

HELLOO LADIES :D HOW ARE YOU DOING......? I AM ALMOST CD31, no sign of AF :D sure hope this is it!!!


----------



## charlie00134

FC babylove x


----------



## babylove0312

charlie00134 said:


> FC babylove x

thanksss!! :D if i am preggers i'd be 4w2or3d :DD i havent tried testing since cd25.


----------



## Hope1409

When do u plan on testing baby? Hopefully you get your bfp :)


----------



## charlie00134

hope you're not out Mexx but if you are I hope you get your Christmas BFP hun


----------



## babylove0312

Hope1409 said:


> When do u plan on testing baby? Hopefully you get your bfp :)

i was going to test DEC1st, but i might actually wait until DEC 2nd or 3rd just to give my body enough time for AF to show up


----------



## FrizzyNad

Does anyone elses lower tummy feel like its full or heavy?
:S


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> Does anyone elses lower tummy feel like its full or heavy?
> :S

yeah, especially when I'm walking x


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey ladies. Hope ur all good tonight and that the nasty witch has stayed away. Im getting an early night but will catch up with u all Tomoro. Night all x


----------



## charlie00134

good luck for your bloods tomorrow maryanne


----------



## FrizzyNad

Charlie it feels soo wierd! I feel it when I'm laying on my side and when I'm walkin hope its a good sign


----------



## FrizzyNad

I've been taking tests since monday; and I realised they are not early response lol didn't read leaflet properly, so hopin by saturday when I buy more tests that ARE early response I get a bfp :)


----------



## charlie00134

I just thought it was my uterine lining filling up but I don't know now cos it led to BFP. still could have been tho


----------



## babylove0312

my tummy feels fulll & heavy.. it has since about 8dpo... not sure what that means... all i know now is i am about cd31 and no af & not sure when i O'd, i'd say november 13th/14th/15th.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Charlie. Will keep u all updated x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yh tht makes sense it could be that but I've never felt this b4 normally by now I'd hve AF cramps but all I feel is this fullness x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi babylove, hopfully this is a good sign ayy lol


----------



## ksilme

babylove0312 said:


> :D how long have you ladies been TTC? & how old are you if you don't mind me asking :)

I am 22 - 23 on new years eve :) and we have only been trying for 1 month, I am going cuckoo already, I don't know how you ladies have tried for so long lol

Although I had my implanon out 25th Oct (after getting married on 8th Sept) and haven't bled at all since I had it in 3 years ago :( and still haven't bled since having it out 5 weeks ago, so have spoken to docs, and have to go back if I haven't had AF or BFP by xmas xx

I did OPK's and and checked CM and by that I think I ovulated on the 16-17th November, hence my planning to test around the 1st Dec 

I have been having really vivid dreams (3 of which were pregnancy/baby related), really sore nipples for the last week, only my nipples, and I had a streak of blood in ewcm on the 20th and really bad cramping.

I tested today but BFN :( hoping it is just too early for me 

Hope everyone else is OK, congrats to all with BFP's so far xx


----------



## LesbianMystiq

FrizzyNad said:


> Does anyone elses lower tummy feel like its full or heavy?
> :S

I feel really bloated and gassy :-/


----------



## babylove0312

yeah ive been gassy for the past few days now... hmmm, i sure hope i am preggers!!!


----------



## babylove0312

so i believe i am about 16DPO & i havent tried testing since i would have 11dpo & that was a bfn... AHH i am nervous to test though...


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yep I've been gassy and bloated aswell; I'm testing soon-ish I ordered ultra early response preg tests online, hopin they come saturday the latest, I'm worried it will be another bfn :(


----------



## FrizzyNad

Babylove I'm 12DPO today, 13DPO tomorrow which is in like half an hour lol, AF is due on the 2nd Dec; hopin she don't show up! Fingers crossed x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Very tired! Keep dosing off


----------



## FrizzyNad

13DPO!!! Finally only 2 more days till I'm 15DPO, hope AF don't show up! Night night! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey ladies.. Mind if I jump on board. Im due in 2 days.. Im super nervous yet excited too.. Lol I have notvtested and Im not going to. Me and tests don"nt see eye to eye :haha:

Fingers and Everything crossed for Us All..


----------



## babylove0312

:D ahh praying we all get our BFPS we deserve! :D im finally CD31 & still no af, just a watery/creamyish clear cm ahhh :D


----------



## charlie00134

all are pg signs but also post ov/pre af signs too I think. FC that it's BFP all round and those who af got only have another month to wait. x


----------



## smarties75

babylove0312 said:


> so i believe i am about 16DPO & i havent tried testing since i would have 11dpo & that was a bfn... AHH i am nervous to test though...

Same here. Too nervous to test. The last time I tested was 11dpo and it was bfn.


----------



## Hope1409

I was sooo tempted to test this morning but I didn't!!! I am so proud of myself, haha! I am still having af crmps on and off and some odd twinges on the sides that come and go. I really don't know what to make of it. The next 24 hours are going to kill me!


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I've just got home from the school christmas fair ... OMG it was MANIC.... pure MADNESS!!!

Just waiting for the chinese to arrive now. 

I was due AF today but so far nothing has arrived and my cervix is high - not sure if that is a sign of anything or not. 

Last month I was a 29 day cycle but the 2 previous were 27.... today would be day 28. My average is 28 according to my phone app. 

No major symptoms, but I've not slept well the last two nights. Last night I woke at like 2am and then was awake pretty much till I woke bar a few short snoozes :( *yawn*

xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## charlie00134

less than 24 hours for those who are still in!


----------



## Mexx

Hows Pregnancy treating you Charlie?


----------



## ksilme

when people say sore boobs as a symptom ... what kind of sore? lol

up until today my nipples have been very very sore but only when touched, like a sharp pain, I put my bra on and the top of bra hit nipple and it felt like pins, this has been for the last week or so. 

Today, my brother hugged me and OMG my boobs hurt so much, but they are fine normally. I just ran down the stairs, and hurt, which never normally happens despite being quite well endowed in that area :) any pressure on boobs today is sore but normal when there is no pressure.

Any thoughts/ideas/help? :)

I have no idea what is going on, I just wish I knew when I am due/going to get AF :'(


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Hows Pregnancy treating you Charlie?

mixed bag so far. had some nausea but only mild, lots of gas and a very very sore right nipple :( other than that I'm happy :)


----------



## Mexx

Only the right... How bizarre! Lol 

Happy is good :)


----------



## Braven05

Sorry I've had a busy couple of days and haven't been around. Have I missed any other BFPs? How are our preggos doing? I'm waiting on AF to take a hike...and dealing with some stressful home situations right now, blah. Other than that, just happy its the weekend!


----------



## Mexx

:( hope things become less stressful soon for you xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yup just the right.

I'm sure she won't mind me saying, I don't expect maryanne will be back, her little bean unstuck and grew wings last night :(


----------



## Mexx

:( o, the poor thing. My thoughts are with her :( xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks for that charlie :) i was gonna post earlier but couldnt quite manage it. thank u for all ur support ladies over the last few weeks. its been much appreciated. ur a fab bunch of ladies and i wish u all the best of luck x


----------



## charlie00134

I'll pass it on :)

Posted before I saw your post maryanne


----------



## Mexx

Maryanne, :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

Ohh Maryanne big big hugs. I'm so sorry. I was hoping and praying for a sticky little bean for you :hugs::cry:


----------



## Barhanita

I am sorry, Maryanne. I hope very soon you will get a very sticky bean.


----------



## FrizzyNad

How is everyone doing? Hope u are all well x


----------



## charlie00134

im not bad just tired. you?


----------



## Mexx

I'm very tired too. You? x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Ahh tired aswell but I know I won't sleep tonight :( feel like I'm coming down with something x


----------



## LoraLoo

I had a spot of pink blood earlier, id have loved to think it was ib but a) its too late and b) think it was from, erm, a bit rough bd last night :blush: hurry up af x


----------



## charlie00134

it's testing day! hope you all get BFPs


----------



## FrizzyNad

My tests I ordered online aint here yet! So not testing today; AF due tomorrow but by now I'd be spotting but I'm not :o ill be testin when my tests arrive hopfully monday or tuesday; just hope AF stays away! x


----------



## charlie00134

God I couldn't wait any longer. Had a nice strong frer this morning so no more testing for me :) just wait for what's next


----------



## Mexx

Frizzynad I'd be off to the shops so quickly to buy one - I couldn't wait! 

I'm still in bed so not tested yet... But won't be long as I need a wee lol! I am just hoping and praying for good news today *pretty pretty please*

Loraloo- hope it is good news. Good luck 

Charlie - great news about frer - going to post us a picture? Yey!! 

Good luck to all testers :) 

x


----------



## charlie00134

here you go :) 15 DPO, 1st day of missed period, 4w2d

https://imageshack.us/a/img841/8748/imag1200gg.jpg


----------



## Mexx

That's an amazing line Charlie :) 

I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you so much. I really appreciate all your support and I genuinely thought this day would never come! :hugs: :hugs:
I really should get out of bed and do some tidying so I can put up the Christmas decs this afternoon. Last baby-less Christmas at last :D :happydance:


----------



## Mexx

But you know there's one on the way :) are you going to be telling anyone close/special this Christmas? 

We are going to do decorations this weekend too but not sure if today or tomorrow.... This is our first married Christmas :) we got married last year between Christmas and new year :)


----------



## charlie00134

We're telling my mum and step dad, my dad and my OHs parents on Christmas day, then I want to wait until after my 12 week scan but DH wants to tell sooner so I'll just hold out as long as I can :)


----------



## gbnf

im 10 dpo today bfn this am could do with some encourage at the moment, is it just to early ? anyone else get bfn at 10dpo and get BFP later

Good luck and best wishes to all xxx


----------



## gbnf

charlie00134 said:


> all are pg signs but also post ov/pre af signs too I think. FC that it's BFP all round and those who af got only have another month to wait. x

Congratulations and beautiful lines

Praying this month is mine af due tuesday

xx


----------



## Mexx

gbnf said:


> im 10 dpo today bfn this am could do with some encourage at the moment, is it just to early ? anyone else get bfn at 10dpo and get BFP later
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to all xxx

It is possible to get a bfp from this time, I didn't but it hasn't stopped me testing everyday ....


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> We're telling my mum and step dad, my dad and my OHs parents on Christmas day, then I want to wait until after my 12 week scan but DH wants to tell sooner so I'll just hold out as long as I can :)

What a fantastic Christmas present you'll be giving them :) and good timing to possibly pick up some bits in the sales for yourself and baby :) 

I'm going to go test now.... Wish me luck :)


----------



## charlie00134

millions of luck Mexx!!!!


----------



## Mexx

Here is my test from this morning....

BFN :(

Where is AF? I'm i'm not getting a baby I at least want to start trying again. I'm now one day late....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2367.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Here is my test from this morning....

Can't see anything, sorry hun :(


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my test from this morning....
> 
> Can't see anything, sorry hun :(Click to expand...

Me neither :(


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> charlie00134 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> Here is my test from this morning....
> 
> Can't see anything, sorry hun :(Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither :(Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Mexx

Thanks Charlie.... now just to wait for AF. If I was preg I'm certain that you would be able to see something by now... 15 dpo!!

At least I have Christmas decorations to distract me


----------



## charlie00134

I better get a-moving and a-groving - got craft fairs both days this weekend and decs to put up so i really ought to get a move on. x x


----------



## Mexx

ooh, good luck with the craft fairs! Where are they today?


----------



## charlie00134

today is in a nursery in Knaresborough, tomorrow is in Henshaws arts and craft centre which is a charity for the blind.


----------



## Mexx

Hope it goes well Charlie and you've lots of sales already!


----------



## FrizzyNad

Mexx - I donno if this will help but one of my mates didn't get a positive untill she was 11 weeks; she tested everyday till she got a positive; she has a healthy 11 month old baby boy now :) x

Ahh I wish I could go shop and buy a test but I've have no money to buy 1 :( so I'm alright for waitin coz I seriously don't feel too good at all :( x

And I've been testing everyday since Monday.. I've classed the test I took on monday as an Evap coz the line showed up after about 1 hour.. The rest have been BFN.. So I'm just gonna wait for AF to NOT sho her face! Lol x


----------



## charlie00134

I've made 0 sales. only 1 hour left, waste of a day


----------



## Mexx

Frizzynad - your poor friend! How did she cope for 11 weeks?! I'm only a date later than I expected and it has turned up on day 29 before. I have only had one cycle longer than 29 days since I've been recording it...

Charlie - How annoying :( I'm sorry :(


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Well I got a BFN. AF isn't due until Monday so I'll just play the waiting game.


----------



## Mexx

I'm sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## charlie00134

:hugs: to all


----------



## Mexx

Def think its a :hugs: kind of day!!

We've put up the tree and wrapped presents today. My hubby loves Christmas time and so we got it sorted today ... Normally I'd try and wait for another week. Tree looks nice :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to get some tidying done and put my tree up if Munchkin doesn't tire me out too much. 

Got my scan appointment today too, it's on Monday 17th December and I'm soooo excited. Pictures cost a fortune tho lol


----------



## FrizzyNad

Mexx - ahh she's a strong little lady lol she just kept herself busy; she had no period so she just knew she was pregnant anyways, then as soon as she gotta BFP she was just relieved lol; its just a shame the father of lil man is an idiot, was his idea to try for a baby but she's a single mum and she is such a great mum aswell :)

I donno why but I've got a feelin I'm not gonna get a positive early like some of u ladies have.. My symptoms are gettin a bit stronger I feel like crap lol x


----------



## FrizzyNad

The only xmas decs we've got up is fairy lights; can't get a tree coz of the kittens; they might try and climb up it and pull it down haha x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Charlie - omg uhave a scan date already! That's so exciting! :D x


----------



## Mexx

Ooh 17th December .... What a magical start to Christmas :) 

If you're tired, rest.... Nothing to stop you giving instructions to the hubby though hehe.


----------



## Mexx

FrizzyNad said:


> The only xmas decs we've got up is fairy lights; can't get a tree coz of the kittens; they might try and climb up it and pull it down haha x

That's a little annoying :( hope they don't open the presents too!


----------



## FrizzyNad

We've got presents where the fairy lights are already; the kittens just sit on them or sleep on them lool wish they was sensible like their mummy cat x


----------



## charlie00134

My kittens climbed our tree the first year we got them, it was ADORABLE

This is Batty (who moved out :( ) coming out of the tree
https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1946_110651385625_6446_n.jpg

I'm sooo excited now :D


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww charlie that kitty is soo cute :) x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Awww its so heartbreakin movin out kittens! My cat had 4 kittens; we had to give 2 away but they only live across the road the new owner let them out on the streets already; feel to take my Rexxy and Smudge bk haha x


----------



## Mexx

The cat climbing through the tree is cute!


----------



## Braven05

Sorry for all the bfns ladies!! Big hugs. Here's to next month!


----------



## charlie00134

FrizzyNad said:


> Awww its so heartbreakin movin out kittens! My cat had 4 kittens; we had to give 2 away but they only live across the road the new owner let them out on the streets already; feel to take my Rexxy and Smudge bk haha x

We still have her sister and she moved out of her own decision. She's a big bully so it wasn't all bad. She still comes sits in the garden somethimes. Big chunk now


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....so sorry for all those with bfn or the ugly witch showing her face! had a total meltown last night because my af cramps were so strong and I knew I was out. I had promised myself no testing before Dec. 1st, so when the clock hit midnight, I went and took an ic..........lets just say I got 2 hours of sleep due to the shock and excitement of my BFP!!!!! I can't believe it, it still feels like a dream. Dh went out and bought me a frer this morning and two pink lines!!!! Exactly on our one year anniversary of TTCAL. It's been a crazy 15 months since my mc so I'm trying to take it one step at a time and pray this bean (or beans) stick!!!!! It hasn't sunk in yet, I feel bad for feeling so "numb".


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Barhanita

congrats!!


----------



## FrizzyNad

Congrats Hope :D x


----------



## Mexx

So sorry for the delay - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS hope :) 

So happy for you xxxx


----------



## Mexx

Still no sign of AF so did an IC to keep my curiosity at bay.... still no change here :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2373.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









ctp-83811-1354386597.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mexx

ps - sorry - don't know why my bfn pic turned up twice - apoligies!


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Still no sign of AF so did an IC to keep my curiosity at bay.... still no change here :shrug:

Mexx do you have any FRER? When I tip my screen back I see the faintest ghost of a line on the right hand test. It could be evap but I swear I see something :shrug:


----------



## Mexx

I have a couple of FRER left.... i know what you mean.... would you trest again now or in the am with a frer?


----------



## charlie00134

I might be seeing things though


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> I have a couple of FRER left.... i know what you mean.... would you trest again now or in the am with a frer?

I would upload them to a line site like countdowntopregnancy and try an invert on it. Maybe wait for FMU? When did you last do a FRER? x My fingers are SOOOOOO crossed for you!


----------



## Mexx

Uploaded to ctp here:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=75181 

I will frer in the morning if nothing arrives :)

I did a FRER this morning and half thought I could see something but I wasn't sure if it was an indent or something..... trying hard not to get my hopes up but I do know it is strange that I've not started by now.... only ever had a cycle of more than 29 days once...


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Uploaded to ctp here:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=75181
> 
> I will frer in the morning if nothing arrives :)

My computer is playing up and wasn't showing things. I'm one of your positive votes lol. I just think it's late in the day so it will be faint is it is you :bfp:

:dust::af:


----------



## Mexx

Thank you for the vote :) 

My computer was doing that before and I couldn't see any pictures... not sure why! 

I had only held for about 3 hours. Going to try and not drink to much tonight (just squash) so as not to dilute too much before testing in the morning.... 

really hope AF stays away as a late show will be so hard :(


----------



## charlie00134

Just don't get your hopes to high I think is the trick. I don't want to pull you up and then drop you down lol x


----------



## Mexx

No... I'm keeping my feet on the floor and just have to wait and see. 

Running out of tests now too so would be a great time to get a positive... otherwise I'll just order more and get ready for next month :)


----------



## Mexx

ANyway..... What are you up to tonight?

I'm sitting and admiring the Christmas Tree and we have the TV on but struggling to find anything to watch at the moment.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm watching Animal Planet whilst my step daughter talks and talks and talks and talks. Still no tree up :(


----------



## Mexx

How old is your SD? 

O NO! I hope you get to get your Christmas decs up tomorrow... I remember you saying you wanted them last weekend :D


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm going to do it tomorrow evening. She's 7 going on 27


----------



## LesbianMystiq

CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!!! :happydance: i knew you were going to get good news!!!!


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> I think I'm going to do it tomorrow evening. She's 7 going on 27

LOL! 

Hope you get to do it tomorrow :)


----------



## charlie00134

Decided where its going at least lol


----------



## Mexx

Thats a good start! :)


----------



## charlie00134

My problem is I don't like people helping :rofl:


----------



## Mexx

I know what you mean! I kept 'rearranging' the decorations that hubby put up hehe ;)


----------



## charlie00134

He won't be allowed lol


----------



## Mexx

HAHA! I like to let him feel useful from time to time hehe :)


----------



## charlie00134

Nah, then he gets ideas of power lol


----------



## Mexx

HAHA!!! 

Its like when you let him choose what is on TV just the once and then he thinks he owns the TV remote


----------



## charlie00134

Nah he knows that I'll just sulk.


----------



## Mexx

Best way I think! 
Hubby tends to pick tv in here but then it really annoys me when he starts playing computer games and not watching it :/ thankfully most of time our tv choices are pretty similar. Watching resident evil tonight


----------



## charlie00134

Were watching QI at the moment


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks so much ladies! I am still in shock, it hasn't sunk in yet. I don't think it will until I see our little nugget. Im almost scared to get too excited but i guess anyone who has gone through a mc knows the feeling. im feeling good about this one though :hugs: I was able to go to my fertility clinic today for beta so I'm happy about that. She said they would have the results in a few hours and would call me. I pray I got myself a sticky one :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

FC for you Hope


----------



## Mexx

Hope they call back with good news x


----------



## Hope1409

Mexx said:


> Hope they call back with good news x

My doc called me a few mins ago....level at 15dpiui is 98!!!! He said that was a very good number and that we will retest again on Monday to make sure they are doubling!!! Crossing my fingers they do!


----------



## charlie00134

what's you EDD hun?


----------



## Mexx

Congrats hope. That's fab :). Will look forward to hearing more positive news on Monday. 

How are you all doing today? Feeling ok? Any plans? 

I'm still in bed .... AF hasn't started yet so still waiting. I will test when I get up.... Fit my FC so tightly but am remaining calm about it all


----------



## charlie00134

I have a craft fair again today and I'm really hoping it goes better than yesterday's! then putting the tree up. I have zero symptoms this weekend except the usual tiredness but I'm not reading into it. 
when will you test?


----------



## Hope1409

charlie00134 said:


> what's you EDD hun?

Based on all my info that i put into the online calculator, i should be due august 8th. What about you?


----------



## Mexx

I'm going to go test now. My hubby has a driving lesson in ten mins and if it was good news I didn't want to tell him before he went as he'd be distracted and I didn't want to risk that. Hope that made sense! 

I'm calm and can accept either decision but it would be great to know what was happening either way. 

Here goes.....


----------



## Mexx

No AF. 
Possibly the faintest of lines on the IC / first response. Got a negative on clear blue digital. 

I will upload photos to CTP and look at the indent / larger picture. 

More waiting....


----------



## charlie00134

Post the link once you upload. 

Hope I'm 9th August so just a day later


----------



## Mexx

I will do ..., 

Just wish I wasn't such an impatient person!


----------



## Mexx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=75339 

Uploaded the test here.
I'm thinking if I was pregnant then it would be showing on a HPT by now and it would be a definate positive .... I dont know why AF isn't arriving though. I know the FMU was def held for long enough.... unless there is a thing as too strong! 

:( I just want to know! Hurry up and tell me either way please body! 

Got no IC tests left now... ordered more but not got them yet. I have 2 FRER left and 1 CLear blue digital test ......

:(


----------



## Mexx

Just done this OPK and I know it's not a true sign... but normally I barely get a second line on an OPK or it isn't there at all. Also picture of the last IC I've got

I'm not reading too much into it.... just thinking out loud as there is noone at home with me...

You can drive yourself mad with this TTC thing can't you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2391.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2395.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LoraLoo

Yes you can go crazy! I do see SOMETHING on the IC, but like you id have thought a stronger line if +? I dont know though, maybe try the FRER? I wouldnt go off the OPK either hun some days my lines are barely there and other days ib get quite a strong line.

AFM- AF got me yesterday 12 dpo! Onwards and upwards though, least I can have a drink over Xmas :haha: lol, got to think of the positives! x


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx could you have ovd later and be having a really long cycle?


----------



## Mexx

I'm sorry about AF Loraloo :(

Def right to think about the positives hun :)


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Mexx could you have ovd later and be having a really long cycle?

I used the CBFM and I know when my two peak days were based on daily testing.... however I didn't use OPK at the same time so can't say for definate. You could be right Charlie.


----------



## smarties75

BFN for me this morning using a test strip from pound land lol. AF is now 1 day late. Will test again tomorrow if witch doesn't come. X


----------



## Mexx

Fingers crossed for you smarties xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Af due today! Hope she don't turn up; usally I would have been spotton for 2days but nothin; feels like af is comin but then its just gas lool how is every1 doin? Anymore BFP's x


----------



## Mexx

Hey Frizzynad.. hope nothing arrives. The lack of spotting is good! Have you tested today?


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi Mexx! Yhh I hope that the fact I haven't spotted is a good sign; I'm always due ona sunday so normally on friday and saturday I would be spottin; by sunday morning AF would be full on! But there's nothin at all :o errrmmm I'm gonna wait for the tests I ordered online to arrive; hopin its tomorrow; they got dispatched and shipped on friday so should be here tomorrow or tuesday; I'm ok to wait; aslong as AF don't turn up I fink ill already know the result :)
How have u been feelin? X


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Nothing new over here. I've run out of tests so I'll just wait for AF to show up tomorrow as expected.

FX for all you ladies still in!!!!


----------



## ksilme

So tested this morn and bfn but still no sign of af and I am 16dpo! Seriously sore boobs, not just nipples anymore, and short sharp cramps in lower abdomen and below ribs x doing my head in now x


----------



## charlie00134

FC for you all! I can't help but think AF and tests play cruel tricks on our bodies lol


----------



## Mexx

Ksilme - fc it's good news for you when your tests arrive 

Charlie. How was the fair? Many sales? Tree up? 

No news here but I think AF might be about to turn up :(


----------



## ksilme

Mexx said:


> Ksilme - fc it's good news for you when your tests arrive
> 
> Charlie. How was the fair? Many sales? Tree up?
> 
> No news here but I think AF might be about to turn up :(

Lol think you meant lesbianmystiq


----------



## charlie00134

1 sale and I had to leave because I felt really rubbish. Got mega tired and fairly dizzy :(


----------



## charlie00134

Tree's up :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1204.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mexx

I do believe AF has arrived. Spot of blood when I wiped. 

Gutted :( I hadn't ever thought I was preg but I had a small hope it would be. Bodies are v annoying. 

Got one last chance for a 2012 conception date. As this cycle been longer my next AF isn't due on our anniversary but on New Year's Eve. 

Any advice for this month ?


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Tree's up :)

Love the tree x


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> 1 sale and I had to leave because I felt really rubbish. Got mega tired and fairly dizzy :(

:( hope you're feeling better now? x


----------



## charlie00134

thanks on the tree and thanks on the feeling better. I'm just really run down from fatigue and things. I'm trying to pack myself full of fruit and veg but its not helping. I think I'm gunna have to start napping for an hour when I get home on top of ky nights sleep. 

how's all of you guys?


----------



## Mexx

Aww :( 
If you can fit in a nap that sounds sensible - hopefully it will help :)


----------



## charlie00134

got to drink loads too keep finding myself thirsty. need to make a concious effort on both these things


----------



## LoraLoo

Well ladies, I have decided I am not buying any tests this month, if they arent in the house I cant test, going to stick it out this month. No, really......!


----------



## charlie00134

might help with staying sane hun at least. good luck x


----------



## charlie00134

How is everyone?


----------



## Hope1409

Hanging in there. I went for my second beta today...just waiting for them to call with the results. Do you preggo ladies have cramping on and off? I keep getting mild cramping that comes and goes...my breast tenderness comes and goes also. I wonder if I'm the only one?


----------



## MrsLQ

good luck with the no testing! you are a stronger woman than me.

pregnancy tiredness is horrible, I remember with my first, I had never known anything like it. drinking and napping will deffo help. I had an afternoon nap today with my eldest as his school was closed, was lovely, lol


----------



## charlie00134

I had bad cramping right up until Friday so it's normal


----------



## FrizzyNad

AF nearly 2 days late; no preg tests here yet; if they don't come tomorrow I might have to buy a early response; hope everyone is well; any more BFP's? X


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Hope all the BFPs are sticking and everyone is feeling good. CD 6 here and on to the next ovulation soon. Oh I hope I hope I hope I get a BFP for Christmas. I plan on testing around the 25-26th. Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Hope1409

charlie00134 said:


> I had bad cramping right up until Friday so it's normal

Thanks. Mine comes and goes, prolly more when I think about it. My second beta came back at 241. :happydance: I have my first ultrasound next week. He said we probably won't hear a heart beat, but they want to make sure the bean is in the uterus and not in my tubes :) the waiting never ends.....one week to go!


----------



## FrizzyNad

I feel like this is just a long cycle and that AF is gonna come but my lower tummy still feelslike theres pressure and also starting to feel tight aswell! Hope AF don't turn up at all; had a little spottin that lasted 5mins but its gone now; there's nothin now. X


----------



## Braven05

Oi, I've not been around much! I see I've missed a BFP or 2! Who else do we have with babies in their bellies?! lol 

As for me...just living life...still dealing with some stressful situations at home but they should be getting better soon. Yesterday was DHs birthday. I think he had a good day. We celebrated with the kids on Sunday...I made him dinner and a cake and gave him his presents. Just sorry I couldn't give him a BFP for his birthday! Hopefully for new years. I'm excited for Christmas. We put the christmas tree up on Friday with the kids...they had fun. Baby is not so great around the tree though lol

CD 8 here - my friend suggested I get some OPKs for this month. I'm debating...couldn't hurt I guess. I wish my crazy little peanut would start STTN so I could temp...that was the best indicator for me about when I was ovulating. But oh well...hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Mexx

hi ladies, how are going doing? Hope the pregnancies are going well :)
AF arrived for me ... as it was late I am now not due AF until New Years Eve. COuld be a fantastic end to the year. I plan on testing early... dont know if I'll test on |Christmas day or not but I will be testing on the 28th as its my first wedding anniversary and husbands birthday.
Fingers crossed, 
xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Right I've waited long enough! In the last year of order things off Amazon I have never waited over a week for them!!! Longest I've wait for an item is 2days; I ordered these tests late tuesday but they didn't dispatch till friday! Really annoyed by that! Lol... Going to a clinic tomorrow to get preg test; nearly 3 days late now but found out that the brown discharge I had this morning was from rough intercourse :$ loool irritation think it was.. Its almost turned white now so nothin to worry about; I thing I'm the only 1 that hasn't tested and hasn't had AF arrive... But I was testing everyday last week and only gettin 1 evap and 3 negatives! Wish me luck for testing tomorrow :D sorry for ranting on and on!
This forum is a bit quiet now some of u ladies are enjoying ya pregnancies :)
Congrats :D
And sorry to all of u that had AF turn up; next month will be ur month darlings :)
Sticky baby dust to u xoxoxo


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry AF Mexx got you

FC FrizzyNad


----------



## Mexx

Frizzynad... I hope its good news. :) let us know!

Just wondered... what vitamins /supplements / any tips those of you who got your bfp had/ were taking..?

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I was on metformin and Clomid. that's all


----------



## ksilme

OMG OMG OMG I need advice, I started my new job yesterday so have been busy, but I have held all day and cervix felt high so decided to take an ovulation test, and took an IC for good measure lol, and because I am addicted ... :s 

Anyway, I could see a faint line, without squinting but haven't yet got a decent picture ...
so I take a pound shop one, nothing, so I think bugger it, and took a first response ... nothing, so I think, well maybe it was an evap (even though it showed within a minute or two at the most) so I take another IC and another line appears, quickly!!

AArgh I don't know what to think, please help xx

I think I am 18dpo


----------



## MrsLQ

I don't know what to say....maybe wait a fefw more days and test again???


----------



## charlie00134

ic are terrible for false pos, wait a few days and use a frer I'd say. when I got a super faint on an ic my frer was pretty strong tho.


----------



## ksilme

really? that sucks :( I have now taken three, all have a faint line 

this is the best pic I could get, have inverted, increased the contrast and lowered brightness, and darkened it as well as including the original xx
The original is so bright as I had to shine a light on it for the camera to pick it up x


----------



## charlie00134

I would suggest trying again in 2 or 3 days. honest ic are vile


----------



## Hope1409

Try with fmu in a few days with a frer. If you know for sure you are close to or around 18dpo, I think a frer would be accurate :) hopefully you just have a shy bean :)


----------



## ksilme

Hope1409 said:


> Try with fmu in a few days with a frer. If you know for sure you are close to or around 18dpo, I think a frer would be accurate :) hopefully you just have a shy bean :)

I will probably wait til saturday or sunday to test again now 

I think I am around 18dpo, I haven't had a period in three years (due to implanon), but started checking CM and had EWCM on the 14/15/16th and had a positive OPK on the 15th so assuming I ovulated on the 16/17th i would be 17/18 dpo x

I have had quite a few symptoms - the most persistent being sore breasts, was just my nipples for about a week, but for the last few days it has been breasts in general too, hurting when hugging, running etc, and today and yesterday (not sure if it has anything to do with being a symptom) I am finding wearing a bra uncomfortable because as soon as I put it on, my breasts feel itchy, hot and painful/uncomfortable. Areolas are also darker, have had constipation, and a blocked nose xx


----------



## Hope1409

ksilme said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Try with fmu in a few days with a frer. If you know for sure you are close to or around 18dpo, I think a frer would be accurate :) hopefully you just have a shy bean :)
> 
> I have had quite a few symptoms - the most persistent being sore breasts, was just my nipples for about a week, but for the last few days it has been breasts in general too, hurting when hugging, running etc, and today and yesterday (not sure if it has anything to do with being a symptom) I am finding wearing a bra uncomfortable because as soon as I put it on, my breasts feel itchy, hot and painful/uncomfortable. Areolas are also darker, have had constipation, and a blocked nose xxClick to expand...

Omg constipation was horrible for me. I blamed it on thanksgiving but now I know the real reason, lol. Now the last two days I have diarrea (sorry tmi).


----------



## ksilme

:( af came this afternoon :(


----------



## FrizzyNad

AF came this morning; I'm gutted! Me and my man decied to stop tryin as nothin is happening :( x


----------



## FrizzyNad

I think its strange tho coz my cycles are always 28 day long ever since I started havin period but this cycle was oddly 31 days long smh


----------



## ksilme

I am gutted too, but kinda relieved as it is first period since implanon being in 3 years ago, and was starting to think it had buggered me up. 
Do you reckon it is possible for me to have ovulated on the monday evening/tuesday morning (cramps and a tiny spot of blood) despite having a positive ovulation test on the thursday evening? they stayed positive for at least a few days.
and that would mean a 15-16 day luteal phase?
think i am going to start temping this month as I am now getting up the same time every day x


----------



## charlie00134

frizzynad I wouldn't give up yet, you haven't been trying all the long in total and after 12 months you can contact your doctor too. it took me 44 months to see 2 lines and when the little munchkin arrives it'll all have been worth it. maybe just try putting less focus on it. 

my ov test was only pos on a digi one day this month but using ic opks it could be pos days, then again I used to get stuck preov and stay there lol


----------



## Hope1409

Have any of u ladies who have been pregnant before or currently are, had stabbing/pulling aches on either thr right or left side. I woke upfreaking out because my left side would hurt at dofferent angles when i moved or put my foot down. Im so scared of ectopic and my scan isnt until tuesday! I really hope its nothing. Also, should i be worried my boobs arent sore anymore?

Charlie, any new symptoms. Today i have nothing...i feel normal lol. Im also wearing my sea bands so hopefully its because of that i dont feel nauseated.


----------



## charlie00134

Not getting that much now. I was getting pains in my sides though


----------



## Hope1409

charlie00134 said:


> Not getting that much now. I was getting pains in my sides though

Was it both sides or one side more than the other? Mine is on the left, close to like the "ovary area". It comes and goes, probably more when I think about it so I try not too.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi charlie; maybe we'll try for another month, but my AF that turned up, its not normal; I don't feel any cramps whatsoever, still have pressure in lower tummy and AF is pink instead of red (sorry tmi) normally by now I'd fill a whole tampon but I haven't :/ I'm gonna make an appoinment tomorrow and ask to see a female doc coz my doc is male and he always make me feel stupid when I see him about these kind of things x


----------



## charlie00134

Mine was on the left mainly which is where i think i ovd from and where i get the most pcos pain.


----------



## FrizzyNad

ksilme said:


> I am gutted too, but kinda relieved as it is first period since implanon being in 3 years ago, and was starting to think it had buggered me up.
> Do you reckon it is possible for me to have ovulated on the monday evening/tuesday morning (cramps and a tiny spot of blood) despite having a positive ovulation test on the thursday evening? they stayed positive for at least a few days.
> and that would mean a 15-16 day luteal phase?
> think i am going to start temping this month as I am now getting up the same time every day x

I used to be on the implanon back in 2010, was on it for 4month b4 I decided I had enough of the side effects (weight gain: gained 3 stone used to wigh 10stone b4 I had it; and prolonged periods that lasted 2weeks) as soon as I got it removed I got af within 3 days; and ovulated like normal next af was on time also; so it is possible to ovualate; sorry for goin on and on lol
I was wonderin did u have any side effects when u was on the implanon?


----------



## ksilme

FrizzyNad said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> I am gutted too, but kinda relieved as it is first period since implanon being in 3 years ago, and was starting to think it had buggered me up.
> Do you reckon it is possible for me to have ovulated on the monday evening/tuesday morning (cramps and a tiny spot of blood) despite having a positive ovulation test on the thursday evening? they stayed positive for at least a few days.
> and that would mean a 15-16 day luteal phase?
> think i am going to start temping this month as I am now getting up the same time every day x
> 
> I used to be on the implanon back in 2010, was on it for 4month b4 I decided I had enough of the side effects (weight gain: gained 3 stone used to wigh 10stone b4 I had it; and prolonged periods that lasted 2weeks) as soon as I got it removed I got af within 3 days; and ovulated like normal next af was on time also; so it is possible to ovualate; sorry for goin on and on lol
> I was wonderin did u have any side effects when u was on the implanon?Click to expand...

Yeah, I reckon i did ovulate, I am just now thinking, maybe it was later than I thought, I am going to temp this month I think xx

I gained 2.5 stone whilst on it, in the 3 years (mainly in the first year) but that was my only side effect, I had no bleeding or anything, had it in during AF, AF finished a day or two later and now 6 weeks after having it out, after having it for the full 3 years, is my first AF since having it in.


----------



## ksilme

FrizzyNad said:


> Hi charlie; maybe we'll try for another month, but my AF that turned up, its not normal; I don't feel any cramps whatsoever, still have pressure in lower tummy and AF is pink instead of red (sorry tmi) normally by now I'd fill a whole tampon but I haven't :/ I'm gonna make an appoinment tomorrow and ask to see a female doc coz my doc is male and he always make me feel stupid when I see him about these kind of things x

I was thinking this earlier, obv I haven't had AF for 3 yrs so unsure, but I only know it had started by wiping and it was pink, not very heavy at all, I always had heavy first day and then two lighter days and that was it ... but I have been having cramps xx and just like you just said TMI but I have been wearing a tampon for a while now and not alot or blood and what is there is more brown than red x


----------



## FrizzyNad

For me; af starts off as brown spotting for a day then next morning would be full on red and they would last 5-6 days (sory tmi again lool) but last month and this month have been odd when I'd spot for a day brown; then it would be pink for 3 days very light flow then stops and I get no cramping anymore! All test are bfn but I've had preg symptoms since october tbh. So not sur what's goin on; I've been off bc since Feb 2011 and even them af was normal!
I read somewhere that when u have a implaton out or stop the pill; u shoud have at least 3 regular cycles b4 u start to ttc; or somethin along the lines of that; I'm planing on stopping smoking completly now as I've cut down a lot; I'm startin to think that's messing with my cycles coz I've cut down to almost 1 cig a day ( used to smoke 7 a day)so I'm sure if that's the problem x

Have u tried any fertility vitamins or anything? Because I may start taking some this week X
There's these fertility vitamins call 'Trying for a baby' from seven seas; not sure if they work or what it actually does but the packet looks ike the bc pills; got days of the week on them and 28 pills


----------



## ksilme

FrizzyNad said:


> For me; af starts off as brown spotting for a day then next morning would be full on red and they would last 5-6 days (sory tmi again lool) but last month and this month have been odd when I'd spot for a day brown; then it would be pink for 3 days very light flow then stops and I get no cramping anymore! All test are bfn but I've had preg symptoms since october tbh. So not sur what's goin on; I've been off bc since Feb 2011 and even them af was normal!
> I read somewhere that when u have a implaton out or stop the pill; u shoud have at least 3 regular cycles b4 u start to ttc; or somethin along the lines of that; I'm planing on stopping smoking completly now as I've cut down a lot; I'm startin to think that's messing with my cycles coz I've cut down to almost 1 cig a day ( used to smoke 7 a day)so I'm sure if that's the problem x
> 
> Have u tried any fertility vitamins or anything? Because I may start taking some this week X
> There's these fertility vitamins call 'Trying for a baby' from seven seas; not sure if they work or what it actually does but the packet looks ike the bc pills; got days of the week on them and 28 pills

Ok AF here with avengence, in so much pain with these cramps, at new job trying to finish training and can't concentrate :( should be starting properly later though so hopefully keep my mind off it x 

I have been taking folic acid since having implanon out, but that is all I couldn't swallow tablets before though xx 

Doc and nurse said it should be ok to start ttc straight away, there has been no research to show any different xx but some I have read have said to leave it for one normal cycle, which I am now having so all shoul be good :) xx my cousin had her implanon out in aug and is now 7-8 weeks gone, so hopefully won't be too long, apparently her doc said to her that 4/5 women catch within 4 months of having it out xx


----------



## Mexx

If anyone still checks... just wondered how everyone is getting on... either on their TTC journey or pregnancy journey...?

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing okay, just trying tp get past pain


----------



## Mexx

O no, the pain doesn't sound nice at all! 
Hope you find something that eases it soon xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, gunna have them check it out at my u/s


----------



## Mexx

good plan.... 
not long now till you'll get to see the little bean :)


----------



## charlie00134

Yup Monday morning


----------



## Mexx

Good luck xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope you feel better soon Charlie :hugs:

CD 11 for me, so just waiting to Ov really. Where abouts are you in your cycle Mexx? xx


----------



## Hope1409

I was thinking of you ladies last night and was going to post but I knocked out at 10pm lol. So far so good here (knock on wood). I had my first ultrasound that confirmed the sac is in the uterus and not in the tubes. I go back next thursday to hopefully see/hear a hb and to see if there is one bean or two in there. 

Charlie, what kind of pain are you feeling? hopefully its nothing too serious and its just your insides moving around to make room for baby. How are you doing with ms? any yet?

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, lets ring in the new year with more BFP's :)


----------



## charlie00134

Had some ms on an evening. The pain is like PCOS pain but no one wants to see me so I'm waiting it out


----------



## Mexx

LoraLoo said:


> Hope you feel better soon Charlie :hugs:
> 
> CD 11 for me, so just waiting to Ov really. Where abouts are you in your cycle Mexx? xx

Wont be long till you O then Loraloo? 

I'm just waiting to O as well.... went stright to High on the CBFM monitor this month - had no lows which was strange. Waiting to peak / O now. 

I'm also on CD 11 and expecting to O on about CD 15-16 according to phone app. Its just changed my cycle from average 28 to 29 days after having a late appearance last month. 

When are you going to expect your next AF / hoping it wont show?

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Charlie :hugs:
> 
> CD 11 for me, so just waiting to Ov really. Where abouts are you in your cycle Mexx? xx
> 
> Wont be long till you O then Loraloo?
> 
> I'm just waiting to O as well.... went stright to High on the CBFM monitor this month - had no lows which was strange. Waiting to peak / O now.
> 
> I'm also on CD 11 and expecting to O on about CD 15-16 according to phone app. Its just changed my cycle from average 28 to 29 days after having a late appearance last month.
> 
> When are you going to expect your next AF / hoping it wont show?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I didnt O til CD 28 last month :wacko: though to be fair, it was my first cycle after m/c and my AF was more like light spotting so think my hormones were a bit messed up. My cycles do tend to be on the longer side anyway, but Im hoping anywhere between CD 14 and CD 21! I guess I'll be testing sometime between Xmas and New Year! Or waiting for AF i should say, seeing as i have vowed not to test early (again, lol) xx


----------



## Mexx

I'm due on NYE but I think because of the time of year I will test early from Christmas Day with FRERs. Really hope this is a luck month for us both :D


----------



## Blondhopeful

Hi girls. Charlie I hope you feel better soon. Good luck with O'ing everyone. I am having an odd cycle. I had a peak on my fertility monitor and a positive opk. My temp dipped that day and then shot up the next two days. At 3dpo it went down and today it we t up again. I think I o'd but FF is not confirming as if yet. Can you look at my chart please?? I've had minor headaches the last 3 days and an increased sense of smell. My accupuncurist this weekend said I'm definitely ovulating. What do you girls think???


----------



## charlie00134

I'm waiting for a phonecall from the EPU as I've had cramping for a week and had some bleeding last night. Haven't had anymore so I have my fingers crossed it's nothing


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi eveyone!! How are you all doing?
I'd just like to recommend and very very VERY amazing vitamin that my cousin told me about, she was taking them thru her pregnancy and now has a very healthy 3yr old girl :)
Its called Pregnacare; has every vitamin u need for healthy pregnancy and u can take them if ur ttc aswell; Wellwoman is another; I think they are the same company tho lol; I'm on CD 10 now but I'm going to take these vits for a month b4 me and my man try again

Hope everyone is well :) x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww Charlie; I hope everything ok hun x


----------



## charlie00134

everything's fine. I got a scan.

I can't take multivitamins, they make me sick :(


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> everything's fine. I got a scan.
> 
> I can't take multivitamins, they make me sick :(

Yey - glad everything is ok!!! :) When is your next scan? xx


----------



## charlie00134

At 12 weeks, so in about 6 weeks :)


----------



## Mexx

Bet you will see massive changes between the two scans - how lovely to see the changes :) 

have you been feeling ok with it? 

Just wondered - did you ever use the CBFM? This is my second month using it. 
MOnth one - a few days low, then a couple high, 2 peak, 1 high, then low again. 
MOnth two - started high and still high now... really confused! I'd be on my second peak if it was on the same CD as last month. Have no idea what is going on!


----------



## charlie00134

I've never used the CBFM couldn't afford it and I don't normally ovulate


----------



## Mexx

ahh, nm. 

Yeah they are really expensive. I couldn't afford it but one of my friends has loaned me hers as she has now had her little girl. And also got a bunch of free sticks :)


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yaaayy!! That's great news Charile :) x
Ahh multivits aint for everyone I guess :S lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Is anyone else back in the 2ww now? I got my + OPK yesterday :thumbup: CD 16. Really relieved that I'm not having a 6 week cycle again! x


----------



## charlie00134

FC you caught your eggy Loraloo


----------



## Mexx

LoraLoo said:


> Is anyone else back in the 2ww now? I got my + OPK yesterday :thumbup: CD 16. Really relieved that I'm not having a 6 week cycle again! x

Hey Loraloo! 

I finally got a peak on the CBFM yest and today. and my digital OPK smiley was late yesterday so I'm not sure if to count today or tomorow as 1dpo. 

When are you due AF? I'm due on NYE but I'm certain I'll start testing early... maybe on Christmas day just because it is Christms but know it will prob be too early to tell anything. 

Going to DTD one more time tonight for luck :)

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else back in the 2ww now? I got my + OPK yesterday :thumbup: CD 16. Really relieved that I'm not having a 6 week cycle again! x
> 
> Hey Loraloo!
> 
> I finally got a peak on the CBFM yest and today. and my digital OPK smiley was late yesterday so I'm not sure if to count today or tomorow as 1dpo.
> 
> When are you due AF? I'm due on NYE but I'm certain I'll start testing early... maybe on Christmas day just because it is Christms but know it will prob be too early to tell anything.
> 
> Going to DTD one more time tonight for luck :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Looks like we are parallel this cycle :thumbup: Im going to try and hold out til NYE, if i cant wait that long will definitely be after Xmas Day cos I dont want to be on a downer if its BFN! I'm glad I'm doing OPK's cos other than a heavy feeling yesterday, I've had no Ovulation pains :wacko:


----------



## Mexx

I had a bad back yesterday which kept twinging and this happened last month as well around Ov time. 

I think I'm going to test early... but I'm ok when its early as I tell myself the HCG hasn't had time to rise enough... although Christmas will possibly be too busy to test!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I had a bad back yesterday which kept twinging and this happened last month as well around Ov time.
> 
> I think I'm going to test early... but I'm ok when its early as I tell myself the HCG hasn't had time to rise enough... although Christmas will possibly be too busy to test!

Well lets hope we both start 2013 with our BFP's :D


----------



## Mexx

that would be fantastic!! I really hope we both get our BFPs this month and we can join the other ladies in the first trimester :) x


----------



## Braven05

Busy things happening here, hope everyone is well! I'm back in the TWW as well, 3 dpo I think


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers firmly crossed for you all!


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck Braven!

My OPKs still + :dohh: , been + since Sunday. BDFriday, Sunday and Monday I dont think I will be able to persuade DH to do it again tonight, do you think I'm covered? Just making me wonder with it being the 3rd day in a row of +

xx


----------



## Braven05

Hopefully you are! It can take a day or so for LH to come back down. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya. I don't have much hope for myself because we didn't DTD very much. I'm just getting a little tired of the "trying" bit of it and it'll happen when it happens. We DTD 3 times during my fertile window so, not much. Hoping to catch the egg though. When I got pregnant with DD we only did it once lol


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Hopefully you are! It can take a day or so for LH to come back down. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya. I don't have much hope for myself because we didn't DTD very much. I'm just getting a little tired of the "trying" bit of it and it'll happen when it happens. We DTD 3 times during my fertile window so, not much. Hoping to catch the egg though. When I got pregnant with DD we only did it once lol

Same with my last baby, we werent even TTC :dohh: Was 100% I'd Ovulated about 5 days earlier, only DTD once and yep, + pregnancy test. Never quite as easy when you are trying mind! 

My OPK's went bak Negative yesterday, we didnt BD last night we were both shattered! Between William and Amy I think I got 2 hours sleep last night :wacko:


----------



## LoraLoo

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Mexx

Hi Loraloo, 
I'm ok thanks, knackered! I'm a teacher and its the last day tomorrow... children were very excitably today! Christmas party tomorrow and the end is in sight! 
I'm now 3dpo and would like to fast forward a few days so I can find out. I'm at that point where I'm finding it hard to keep trying....:(
HOw are you? Any symptoms? 
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

:cry:


Mexx said:


> Hi Loraloo,
> I'm ok thanks, knackered! I'm a teacher and its the last day tomorrow... children were very excitably today! Christmas party tomorrow and the end is in sight!
> I'm now 3dpo and would like to fast forward a few days so I can find out. I'm at that point where I'm finding it hard to keep trying....:(
> HOw are you? Any symptoms?
> xxx

What age do you teach? :) My childrens school's have been hectic these last couple of weeks, Xmas Fayres, Xmas parties, Carol services, Nativity (today, my daughter was the cutest little angel ever, if i say so myself :cloud9: lol) 
I'll be glad when they finish Tomorrow!

No symptoms here though I'm feeling pretty rotten today, heavy headed and just a bit run down, how about you? I suppose on a positive note we probably couldn't have been in a better 2ww than right now, its so busy with Xmas the days are going really quickly- not quick enough though! xx


----------



## Mexx

I teach Year 4 - age 8-9. I love my job, it is just hectic... and this half term has been a long one - a day short of 8 weeks. 
I'm feeling ok, bunged up but not too bad. And it is so cold tonight. No actual symptoms though... although it is only 3dpo so possibly a bit too early. 
Yeah the next week should go quickly.... work, meals out, drinks with work friends, visiting in laws for the day, my mum visiting for the day friday. And not to mention Christmas! Have you any nice plans for the run up to christmas? 
x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I teach Year 4 - age 8-9. I love my job, it is just hectic... and this half term has been a long one - a day short of 8 weeks.
> I'm feeling ok, bunged up but not too bad. And it is so cold tonight. No actual symptoms though... although it is only 3dpo so possibly a bit too early.
> Yeah the next week should go quickly.... work, meals out, drinks with work friends, visiting in laws for the day, my mum visiting for the day friday. And not to mention Christmas! Have you any nice plans for the run up to christmas?
> x

My DS is Year 4. You are a very brave lady, lol. It does seem to have been a really long half term this time round. Saying that, since September its just flown. Hoping the next 3 months goes as quick and we can start to see a bit of sun (optimistic!) 

Nothing planned really, still got a few pressies to buy and wrap, food shopping to buy, need to gut the house. Xmas day is at ours with my Mum, her Sister and Husband. Been invited a couple of places for NYE which is why I need to test before then if AF doesn't show! x


----------



## Mexx

I love my year 4 class :) Looking back it has gone quickly since september. Sun.... what's that?!

I plan on tidying the house and cleaning etc on Friday... Firt day off work but hubby will still be at work so want to get it out of the way :)
We are having Christmas at our house (see the inlaws on Christmas eve and my mum/sister pop over christmas day afternoon for the present swap) and I'm so glad to not have to go anywhere. 

Its our wedding anniv on the 28th and we will be out with family for a meal and so will be good to know if its a pos or not.... i really hope we are both lucky this time :D 

Being a teacher a september baby would work best for Maternity leave as I'd be there till the end of the year and my cover could start with the new year / new class. I would prefer not to start and year and then pass the children to another teacher as that disrupts their learning. DOes that make sense? 

*crosses everything*


----------



## FrizzyNad

I got my OPK+ this afternoon; CD 15 :) im testin on 2nd Jan xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test80843


Deffo a OPK+ right? Sorry I can't get a clearer image ladies; I'm testing everyday till I get my AF or BFP x


----------



## LoraLoo

Makes perfect sense Mexx :thumbup:

That deffo looks like a + Frizzy! Good Luck!

I have a question. I didnt get any Ovulation pains this month, but Ive had twinges/cramps where my ovaries are since last night. Is this normal AFTER ovulation? x


----------



## FrizzyNad

I Don't really notice ovulation pain but weather u feel it or not I fink its normal hun :)
Twinges are normal aswell x


----------



## FrizzyNad

This Makes me 1DPO right? Lol; & thanks loraloo :) x


----------



## LoraLoo

FrizzyNad said:


> This Makes me 1DPO right? Lol; & thanks loraloo :) x

Yeah I'd cpount today as 1dpo :flower: x


----------



## charlie00134

I get more pain and cramps post over than during so I think its fairly normal loraloo


----------



## Mexx

Nothing new from me... still waiting for things to happen. I think that pains are normal .... someone said its to help move the egg along its way :)


----------



## Mexx

Morning! How is everyone today? Any nice plans? 
I've now lost one if my good distractions 
... Work! Christmas holidays have started and today is my first day off :) 
I will start testing early on Christmas Day so not long till start my daily testing- yey! 
Anyone doing anything nice today? 
X


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck Mexx and everyone else waiting to test! I hope you guys end 2012 on a "positive" note :)


----------



## FrizzyNad

I've gotta question; lemme start by saying I'm very confused :s
I took a ovulation test on the 19th Dec (CD15) and I got a positive; I took another on the 20th (CD16) and got a negative and I took 1 just half an hour ago (CD17) and that was positive :s
So here is my question;
Did I ovulate twice? Or was the test I took on the 20th a false negative?


----------



## LoraLoo

FrizzyNad said:


> I've gotta question; lemme start by saying I'm very confused :s
> I took a ovulation test on the 19th Dec (CD15) and I got a positive; I took another on the 20th (CD16) and got a negative and I took 1 just half an hour ago (CD17) and that was positive :s
> So here is my question;
> Did I ovulate twice? Or was the test I took on the 20th a false negative?

your body might have just geared up to ovulate but not quite managed, so is trying again. Or like you say, its possible to ovulate twice. Id get BD anyway!


----------



## LoraLoo

It's starting to get to me now, the 'am i In or Out?' I have a feeling I am out again, I felt the same last month when i got around this stage. Theres no way Im going to be able to wait til NYE!


----------



## Mexx

I'm feeling like that too :/ 

I felt sick before and was like ... Oooh ..... Then I realised it was prob the box of malteasers I'd just eaten lol!!! Oops :/


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I'm feeling like that too :/
> 
> I felt sick before and was like ... Oooh ..... Then I realised it was prob the box of malteasers I'd just eaten lol!!! Oops :/

:haha:

I'm still doing OPK's :dohh: Its taking the edge of wanting to do a pregnancy test, which would obviously be negative. Got a busy weekend so hopefully that will take my mind off it too. 

How are you tonight? (other than feeling sick,lol) x


----------



## Mexx

I've been feeling ok but was majorly grumpy last night. 
Felt too warm the whole time I was in bed.... And that was with window open! 

Lol at the opk but if its distracting you then that is good! 

Any nice things planned this weekend? We have no plans. Debated Manchester on the train for a wandered round Christmas markets but it is too wet to want to venture that far! Tonight meant to be seeing friends, although I've just read on fb their little boy is poorly so think that might cancel too. 

x


----------



## Mexx

I'm shattered. Been up 2 hours and could easily go back to bed now :/


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I've been feeling ok but was majorly grumpy last night.
> Felt too warm the whole time I was in bed.... And that was with window open!
> 
> Lol at the opk but if its distracting you then that is good!
> 
> Any nice things planned this weekend? We have no plans. Debated Manchester on the train for a wandered round Christmas markets but it is too wet to want to venture that far! Tonight meant to be seeing friends, although I've just read on fb their little boy is poorly so think that might cancel too.
> 
> x

Where are you from?

We've been food shopping today, wrapping pressies, delivering pressies, stripped and re-made all the beds, did my wardrobe out and have a good decent clean in there, and Amys room. Nothing exciting but its kept me busy!

Tomorrow we have our little Nephew over and the day will mainly consist of more cleaning -the older 2's bedrooms, ironing- hate that job, putting clothes away. I want everything done for Xmas Eve so I can just chill out and watch Xmassy films with the kids. We usually go to the towns Torch light proccession on Xmas Eve but last year it was just too cold, so will see what the temperatures are like this year!

Still managed to resist testing? 

Braven- how are you doing? xx


----------



## Mexx

SOunds like a busy few days for you!

I'm from Cheshire, it's about 40 mins to Manchester. The weather has been awful so we have stayed in today. We had a friend pop over to deliver Christmas presents and hubbys anniversary presents were delivered so I'm glad they've come! 

Tomorrow I have no plans at all.... every now and again I do a bit of knitting... I'm not very good and I dont know how to follow a pattern but my plan is to try and learn when we get pregnant. I am currently knitting little squares with the plan to sew together to make a little blanket for the baby when it eventually happens. 
Hubby is painting his warhammer models so he's entertained lol. 

Managed to not test yet... but only 6dpo so am pretty certain it would't pick anything else up. What about you? have you managed to resist? 

x


----------



## Mexx

Here's the blanket.... not been sewn together yet as that bit sounds the hardest! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2403.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Here's the blanket.... not been sewn together yet as that bit sounds the hardest! :wacko:

Thats brilliant! My Mum knits lots of baby things for me (and crotchet's) blankets, hats, little cardies etc, I love babies in hand knitted things :)

Im about 1.5 hours from Manchester but in the other direction, lol. We went to the Trafford Centre few weeks ago to do some Xmas shopping, but the Markets are supposed to be really good, going to try and get through next year.

No, still not tested, though I will be doing my daily OPK when I goi for a bath shortly :haha: They've been quite interesting this month- last month i was getting a dark line even after O, this month the lines went from a really strong + to barely any line at all. I'm sure it means nothing at all either way, but just thought I'd share :haha:


----------



## Mexx

I don't know how to knit anything other than straight lines - my grandma taught me when I was little... that year everyone got a dishcloth for Christmas - luck relatives!! lol. 

I love babies in the handknitted stuff too... much more personal!

I've been to the markets once and they were great but we didn't get very long there so would like to go again it just wasn't the right weather today. 40 minute walk to the train station adn I'd have been soaked on the walk alone so decided against it. 

OPKs are always interesting... I'm sure I'd probably still be doing them as well bar the fact I've run out of IC tests. I am happy to order more, but I'm hoping that if I get my BFP I wont need any more :D


----------



## FrizzyNad

Apparently u can get positive OPK's when ur close to AF and if they come out negative it means ur pregnant; but I donno if that's true I've never tried it lol


----------



## FrizzyNad

Or it might be the other way round.. I'm gonna google it; quite intresting to me


----------



## LoraLoo

FrizzyNad said:


> Or it might be the other way round.. I'm gonna google it; quite intresting to me

Its the other way round! Often you will get a + OPK in pregnancy as the OPKs pick up both LH and HCG as they are very similar x


----------



## Mexx

HOw are your OPKs coming along Loraloo?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> HOw are your OPKs coming along Loraloo?

Still barely a line, lol. I'm really having to fight the urge to do a hpt now though. Are you still resisting?! x


----------



## Mexx

So far yes, but I told myself I could do a HPT on Christmas Eve - I know its a week early but never mind ... it is Christmas! I'll test with FMU . When are you going to test?

I think part of deciding to def start early is I know that we are going to be seeing inlaws tomorrow and I know there will be Christmas drinking and I just want to know. I will prob not drink either way as not sure how id feel if I did have one and later found out I was preg..... its a funny one. If i do it will only be one glass of wine.

I ordered two of the 5 packs of FRER tests from the lik at the beginning of this thread. I only received one in the post so put in a claim through paypal and said I'd just like the others to be posted out.... I've since got the others I paid for and also got a full refund!!! I'm impressed - 10 free FRER tests :) Hope they are lucky ones!


----------



## LoraLoo

Oooo good luck, keep me posted! I was going to wait til NYE but im itching to test so was thinking Xmas day (maybe) I just know that even if I am pregnant theres a good possibility it would still show BFN being so early, and I hate seeing 1 line!

I really like FRERS, only got IC's in though so they will have to do! x


----------



## Mexx

Think I'll do FRER Christmas Eve / Christmas Day and then stick to IC until NYE unless the IC shows something. 
I hate seeing just one line as well, know how you feel... I just hold on to hope that I'm testing too early. I've never wanted anything as much as becoming a Mum... I just wish it didn't take this long!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Think I'll do FRER Christmas Eve / Christmas Day and then stick to IC until NYE unless the IC shows something.
> I hate seeing just one line as well, know how you feel... I just hold on to hope that I'm testing too early. I've never wanted anything as much as becoming a Mum... I just wish it didn't take this long!

I know its hard for me to understand as I already have children, bit it took us 10 months TTC Amy. I know thats nowhere near as long as some people, but God, it felt like FOREVER! Its funny now because I look back and I am grateful, because if it wasnt that egg and that sperm, she wouldnt be here :) I know i would have said that about any baby because i wouldnt have known any different, but I do think she was definitely 'meant to be'. Not sure if i am making much sense. I adore all of my children, but when Amy came along she helped heal our hearts a little after Eve, she was definitely worth the wait xx


----------



## Mexx

No, that does make sense, and it is a lovely way of looking at it :)


----------



## Mexx

Hmmm dont know if I've got a bug from somewhere or if it could've a good thing .... Feeling very sickly. I'm sure there no way of knowing bar ride it out. 

Doing a Frer when I get up ... I don't think It will show anything as 7 days before AF due


----------



## Mexx

Well... So much for a lie in I was hoping for... I'm awake before 7 - annoying! 

I'm going to test this morning even though I'm certain it's too early but there is always hope.. 

Anyone else testing today as well?


----------



## charlie00134

Just stopping by to say good luck with testing guys! I hope you get the ultimate Christmas present you're after. Christmas wishes and baby dust all round x x


----------



## Mexx

Thanks Charlie. HOws pregnancy treating you? 

Here is my FRER from this morning... BFN

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=82013


----------



## LoraLoo

I cracked and tested too :dohh: BFN!

Mexx, I think I see a line on that test :shrug:


----------



## Mexx

Are you posting your test too Loraloo? 

I thought this month I would upload them all... no real reason lol. 

I know there have been discussions about whether FMU or SMU or even evening testing is best... what do you all think? 

Decided to test with afternoon test and IC is here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=82048 

x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Are you posting your test too Loraloo?
> 
> I thought this month I would upload them all... no real reason lol.
> 
> I know there have been discussions about whether FMU or SMU or even evening testing is best... what do you all think?
> 
> Decided to test with afternoon test and IC is here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=82048
> 
> x

I cant upload any pics atm it keeps coming up with USB error :wacko:

I see something on your IC! But i dont trust those bloody things i always get a line. That along with your FRER though, I think theres a good chance it might be the start of something! x


----------



## Mexx

Aww that's annoying about your USB. 

I think I can see something... Almost like a shadow but possibly just the indent... Will keep testing :) 

Is everyone having a lovely Christmas eve?


----------



## Mexx

Happy Christmas Everyone xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Merry Xmas all :flower:

Any news Mexx? x


----------



## Mexx

No... Hpt this morning looked pretty negative but I will keep testing. Don't test this afternoon as had drunk too much (as in quantity) of soft drink so would be too diluted. 

Ill tet again tomorrow morning before a day out with in laws to watch football. Yuk!!! 

Did you test? Any news? 

Xx


----------



## Mexx

Just done a test now as the talk of it made me wonder .... It is probably a nasty evap that I can see but I can see something ... Possibly line eye :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hope u all had a lovely xmas :) x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Just done a test now as the talk of it made me wonder .... It is probably a nasty evap that I can see but I can see something ... Possibly line eye :wacko:

I'm not sure hun, at first it just looked a bit smudgy but beneath the smudge there does look some sort of line? Do a FRER!

BFN here! 10 dpo so looks like I am out!

Spent from 2am Xmas Day being sick, fantastic :dohh: What a day to get a virus, then in the afternoon we had a power cut, then last night 3 year old started with the sickness bug. Certainly a day to remember :haha: lol

Did everyone else have a nice time?

Anyone else tested? xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Loraloo - well; its way waaayyy too eaarly for me to test; I'm not testing till next tuesday or wednesday coz I'm due around that time; I've got a load to OPK's to use so I don't take a preg test x


----------



## Josefin

Hi there! I was in here lurking around for a day or two before af showed up last month but now I'm back and I will be testing in the beginning of january if af doesn't show up. I'm already two days late and I had a possible implantation bleeding 6DPO. We are usin pull out now cuz I'm gonna start taking the pills after my doctrots appointment tomorrow but now I might be pregnant already! I feel exhausted today and yesterday too. And I'm also having hot flashes. That little bleeding really gave me hope or made me afraid, depends on my mood;) I don't want to think I'm pregnant cuz I don't want to be disappionted so thats why I'm not testing yet. Exciting days!


----------



## Mexx

O no loraloo!! How are you all feeling now? Hope everyone is feeling better. 

Frizzynad - how are the opk coming along? When are you goin to test? 

Josefin- hope you get the result you are hoping for. 

It's been manic here. I've tested but they are looking negative. I think anything I saw was just hope and not actually a line. We will see. I'm going to keep testing. 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

AF got me, 11/12 dpo? :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Mexx

O loraloo I'm so sorry :( *hugs* xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> O loraloo I'm so sorry :( *hugs* xxx

I'm alright Im just a bit gutted with my lp being so short, hope thats not an indication that I'm going to struggle.

Anyway, 2013 BFP's for us it is :winkwink:

Who wants to be pregnant for new year anyway :haha: lol xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Mexx - I'm going to start testing on the 1st Jan; that's 2 days b4 AF so hope I get my bfp all my opk's are neg and that's what I was expecting aswell; how are things going for u love? X

Loraloo - ahh I'm sorry the witch got u :( I pray that u get ur bfp in 2013 hun x


----------



## Mexx

Not long till you can start testing now then Frizzynad. 

Still nothing here for me... all negative so think I'm out and will be joining Loraloo in 2013... hopefully it will be a lucky year. 

Loraloo - love your comment about being preg over the new year!

What have you all got planned for new years eve? Anything nice? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Not long till you can start testing now then Frizzynad.
> 
> Still nothing here for me... all negative so think I'm out and will be joining Loraloo in 2013... hopefully it will be a lucky year.
> 
> Loraloo - love your comment about being preg over the new year!
> 
> What have you all got planned for new years eve? Anything nice?
> 
> xx

Roll on 2013! 13 has always been my lucky number so I'm really hoping I can put the rubbish 5 years Ive had behind me I'm start looking forward. 

About a month ago I had my cards read, I had to think of a question and of course it was if we'd have another baby :blush: Anyway my past card wasnt very good, showed we'd had a difficult time, but the other 4 cards were really positive. I cant remember the actual meaning of each card now but the end card showed I would get what i wanted and the card before, it had a pool of water, he counted the rings on it and he said 7-8 weeks. So that would ne this cycle. Probably a load of rubbish but you never know! Be fantastic if he was right!

NYE- been invited out a couple of places and one is very insistent we go to his party! I've not been out on NYE since the Millenium :wacko:. Thing is I dont want to be carting the 2 little ones out til that time, William is in bedfor 6pm and would be a nightmare, I wouldnt enjoy myself either. I know my Mum would probab;y have them at my house but Ive never left Amy or William before and I just wouldnt be able to relax, even if we only went out for a few hours.

What about you? Everyone else?

Anyone got anything nice planned for 2013? I'm booking Centre Parcs on Monday to go on the 21st Jan. Never been before but couple of my friends have and said it was really good, so looking foward to that! xx


----------



## Mexx

I've never had my cards read, but I've always really wanted to... something about iit intrigues me. Hope yours turn out to be true and bring you a lucky 2013 :)

We have no plans for 2013.... we don't really like going out drinking and aren't big partiers. We have got some of the M+S party foods and will cook a selection for a mini buffet at home and probably play games, have a drink (if AF arrives) and watch TV. Wuld be nice to have some friends over but most are going out to party / have children who need putting to bed so will prob be just the two of us. This time last year we had just got married and everything was manicly busy so it is nice to just take things slow and have a relaxing time :) 

ANyone any more exciting plans? 

I've just done a HPT and this is the nasty evap I got :( well... I'm pretty certain that is what it is... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=83317

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I've never had my cards read, but I've always really wanted to... something about iit intrigues me. Hope yours turn out to be true and bring you a lucky 2013 :)
> 
> We have no plans for 2013.... we don't really like going out drinking and aren't big partiers. We have got some of the M+S party foods and will cook a selection for a mini buffet at home and probably play games, have a drink (if AF arrives) and watch TV. Wuld be nice to have some friends over but most are going out to party / have children who need putting to bed so will prob be just the two of us. This time last year we had just got married and everything was manicly busy so it is nice to just take things slow and have a relaxing time :)
> 
> ANyone any more exciting plans?
> 
> I've just done a HPT and this is the nasty evap I got :( well... I'm pretty certain that is what it is...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=83317
> 
> xx

Did that come up in the lime limit? I had an evap like that with a thin line on my first month but yours does look pink? :shrug: How odd. Do a FRER! 

Going out is just too much hassle for me, and Id have to book a taxi for my Mum etc if we went without the kids, it isnt really worth it for 1 night!

You havent been married long either then! We got married in March, though seems forever ago now! x


----------



## Mexx

No, we have only been married for a year and a day :) This time last year we were at a beautiful hotel in the centre of Leeds for our Mini-moon... it seems a lifetime ago! 

I saw it at about 10 mins.... My grandma phoned and so I went to answer call and then couldn't get her off the line... but I was silly and didn't take the test with me! oops! 

I will be doing a FRER test with FMU in the morning.... will hopefully see some pink on the line.... then AF is due for me on Monday.... 

xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Mexx - nah not long till I can test but I did cheat and took a test earlier and it looked very faint so not going to test again till the 1st now lol

I asked this question on another board on here and I feel to ask u ladies of ur opinion..

I'm so confused; I'm wandering if anyone who got a BFP has had this before;
From when I was 3DPO till this evening; I've had a lot of creamy CM (sorry TMI) 
Well about an hour ago; I went to the toilet and wiped and there was a watery cm which is odd to me because all my other cycles; a day after ovulation; I'm very very very dry until AF is due and I'd get pink discharge then AF; well my question is; has anyone had creamy CM at 3DPO an then get watery CM at 9DPO and ended up getting a BFP? 
Sorry if my question isn't clear enough; its the only way I can describe it :S

So that's my question; I donno what to think tbh.. Xx


----------



## Hope1409

Frizzy I had creamy cm all the way up to my BFP. Then after I got the positive, I had a few days of watery cm. 

Mexx, your line looks like it has some color to it so it may not be an evap.

keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Did you test Mexx? x


----------



## Mexx

Bfn and then AF arrived about 11am. Onwards to cycle 16. This will be third cycle with cbfm. Going to do one more cycle and then if AF arrives again we are going to go to the doctors. 

:(


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Bfn and then AF arrived about 11am. Onwards to cycle 16. This will be third cycle with cbfm. Going to do one more cycle and then if AF arrives again we are going to go to the doctors.
> 
> :(

Awww no :( I'm sorry. Stupid bloody IC's those things are getting worse and worse :growlmad:

Do you think there is a reason you aren't catching? Have you seen the GP before now? I was at the point of going when TTC Amy in fact I phoned and made an appt, got BFP that month.

Really hope this is your cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## Mexx

I honestly dont know why we arent getting pregnant :( We've tried every month bar one since November 2011. I have used the digital OPK and get a smiley face every month with coincides with the peak on the CBFM, so I am pretty sure i'm ovulating. 

We've not been to the doctor before now as many people had said they wont talk to you before you've tried for a year so we decided to try for 12 months without the pressure of the doctor. Then my friend offered us her CBFM so when we got that we decided to wait a further 3 months using it before we went... wanted to try as much as we could first. 

We've both cut down on caffine, we dont really drink and we eat a pretty balanced diet normally. 

I just wish there was an easy answer for how to start a family :(

Hopefully the start of 2013 will be lucky for us all x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww Mexx I'm sorry AF got u!! Hoping that next month will be the month u get ur BFP hun!!I would advise u to take Pregnacare vitamins; I've read nothin but amazing reviews on it :) if I was u I'd give them a try x


----------



## Josefin

Still no af, I'm feeling pregnant but I'm to afraid to test;) Maybe next week:)


----------



## FrizzyNad

Josefin said:


> Still no af, I'm feeling pregnant but I'm to afraid to test;) Maybe next week:)

When was AF due? Mines due in 3days and hope u get ur bfp when u test; I wasn't gonna test till the day after af was due but is she don't show then I might next on sunday
Good luck to u love


----------



## Josefin

Af is one week late today and I really belive I'm pregnant now! I'm feeling nauseas almost all day and I don't want to eat anuthing. It's not fun... But I'm gonna buy a test asap! Keeping my FX for you!:)


----------



## FrizzyNad

I think I'm out this month; taking a break from all this ttc thing when the witch shows herself! *sighs* atm cm is a creamy beige colour but I just know af is comin now :( good luck wiv testin hun


----------



## Josefin

I'm so sorry:( Hope you get that bfp sooner than you think! I'll keep my fx for you!


----------



## LoraLoo

Hows everyone doing? I'm CD 8 so just hanging around waiting to O! Going to start BD a bit earlier this month. O'd on CD 16 last month so going to try and BD every other day from CD 10. My pre-seed arrived today!


----------



## Mexx

FrizzyNad said:


> Aww Mexx I'm sorry AF got u!! Hoping that next month will be the month u get ur BFP hun!!I would advise u to take Pregnacare vitamins; I've read nothin but amazing reviews on it :) if I was u I'd give them a try x

Thanks - This is my fourth month taking them :( Hopefully this will be my lucky one :D


----------



## Mexx

Hey ladies, 

Josefin - have you tested yet? Your symptons sound very positive :)

I'm now on CD6 so again waiting to O. I normally O on CD14. Going to try and BD a bit more this month.... especially as my fertile week is leading up to my Birthday.... that would be the best Birthday present ever! 

Have you used pree-seed before? I have, but am currently using Conceive plus instead. 

Does anyone do anything special in relation to diet or food to eat / avoid eating? I really need all the christmas chocolates and snacks to hurry up and go so we can start eating more healthily again. 

I'm due next AF on 28th Jan... what about the rest of you?

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Josefin - have you tested yet? Your symptons sound very positive :)
> 
> I'm now on CD6 so again waiting to O. I normally O on CD14. Going to try and BD a bit more this month.... especially as my fertile week is leading up to my Birthday.... that would be the best Birthday present ever!
> 
> Have you used pree-seed before? I have, but am currently using Conceive plus instead.
> 
> Does anyone do anything special in relation to diet or food to eat / avoid eating? I really need all the christmas chocolates and snacks to hurry up and go so we can start eating more healthily again.
> 
> I'm due next AF on 28th Jan... what about the rest of you?
> 
> xx

No Ive not used pre-seed before! Does it help the sperm live in the body longer? I know when you arent fertile sperm can only survive 1-2 days in the body, Im wondering if the pre-seed helps them as it mimics fertile mucus?

I think I should O around 12th of this month if Im same as last month. Last cycle was so short and my lp was only 11/12 days :( hoping its longer this month. I guess AF will be due around the 24th-26th Jan. We are at Centre Parcs 21st- 25th Jan so that will take my mind of testing if she doesnt show! x


----------



## LoraLoo

On the food subject, i started off really well when we started TTC cutting out all the rubbish, Ive slipped into bad habits though! Thinking of going back to slimming world. When we TTC Amy i wasnt catching, i joined SW and lost about half a stone in 2 weeks and fell pregnant. Probably just coincidence but i guess if you are a healthy bmi it helps. I think im in the healthy range but only just, would like to lose about 1.5 stone ideally!


----------



## Mexx

I did WW last year before my honeymoon for about 2 months and lost that annoying bit everyone always has, but then it's crept back on and brought more with it... I stood on the scales yesterday and was sad to realise this is the heaviest I have ever been... I'm still in my healthy BMI, but only just. I'm worried that if I go to the doctors when I obviously need to lose some weight then they wont help me... (all the weight I put on goes primarily on my stomach making me look pregnant). 

I wish we didn't have so much christmas food because realistically I know that I wont be able to start eating better till it has all gone... I still have a full stack-a-box of snacks left. With being a teacher I have a lot of chocolate / edible gifts from children. 

I just dont know :(


----------



## charlie00134

The doctors will always and only go off your BMI which is a total con but a fact unfortunately.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi everyone! Howz things?
I'm on CD5 today; this cycle was a normal 29days; coz my november cycle was 36days for some strange reason; never been that long b4 :S anyways we have decieded to not try but no prevent; coz we want to be more relaxed about it; no OPK's and no takin preg tests so early; I'm just Takin Wellwoman that has Primrose oil init; and I wanna lose this extra belly I've suddenly got lol!

Goodluck to everyone this month; I'm next due on the 31st of Jan and expecting AF lol
Baby dust to all of u xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hey guys, if you are still around I'm rejoining you. I've suffered a MMC but I've decided not to dwell over it and just jump right back in there.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Hey guys, if you are still around I'm rejoining you. I've suffered a MMC but I've decided not to dwell over it and just jump right back in there.

Oh no Charlie I'm so sorry! :hugs: Sorry you are back with us, hope you fall again really quickly xx


----------



## Mexx

Oh Charlie, I'm so sorry :( 

We are still around and I'm glad you're feeling you can join us. Like Loraloo said, I hope you fall again very quickly.

I'm currently in my fertile period (according to phone app) and I'm due AF on 28th January. 

*group hugs*


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh FC Mexx x get at it


----------



## Mexx

LOL I will do my best ;)


----------



## charlie00134

We're taking a Sunday night break to get away, looking forward to that :)
Then back at the gynae on the 29th Jan


----------



## Mexx

ooh the trip sounds like a lovely idea :)

hope the apt on the 29th goes well xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, gotta spend Saturday in the hospital first :(


----------



## Mexx

aww :( I hope that it all goes as well as it can x


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks. I'll probably be online chatting away.


----------



## LoraLoo

How far along were you Charlie? :hugs:

Mexx, I think im in my 'fertile period' too! No + opk yet but cm has changed to watery so think I am getting close. Im on CD 14 and got my + on CD 16 last month, so hoping will be same again! x


----------



## Mexx

I'm on cd12 so not yet O. 

This month I'm trying pregnacare conception tablets, folic acid, cut out caffeine, I used softcup for the first time last night, cbfm to pinpoint 2 peak days, digital opk and I'm eating a more healthy diet.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I'm on cd12 so not yet O.
> 
> This month I'm trying pregnacare conception tablets, folic acid, cut out caffeine, I used softcup for the first time last night, cbfm to pinpoint 2 peak days, digital opk and I'm eating a more healthy diet.

Now I feel like im not trying very hard at all :haha: lol x


----------



## Mexx

This is the last month before we go to the doctors so wanted to try all I could


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> This is the last month before we go to the doctors so wanted to try all I could

I dont blame you, Id be doing the same. And here I am thinking I am doing well getting hubby to bd 2 nights in a row, lol x


----------



## Mexx

Hehe - but that's the one thing that you need to be doing ;) 

We're gonna try every other day but also on both the cbfm peak days - so one of these will be an extra. Not normally so regimental :/


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> How far along were you Charlie? :hugs:
> 
> Mexx, I think im in my 'fertile period' too! No + opk yet but cm has changed to watery so think I am getting close. Im on CD 14 and got my + on CD 16 last month, so hoping will be same again! x

I was 9w6d, although baby stopped growing at between 6 & 7 weeks.


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone doing today? 
I'm so glad it is the weekend - been such a manic week and I think that next week is only going to get busier :/ 
xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Busy with work or pleasure? :winkwink:

I'm ok :) dont know how i managed it but i persuaded the hubby into having a bit of :sex: last night, for the 3rd day running lol. Funnily enough he doesnt sound too keen tonight :haha:

This threads gone a bit quiet, how is everyone else?


----------



## Mexx

We could always start a new end of Jan/ beg of feb testing thread to get some new ladies in to join us. 

Lol - busy with work - first week back after christmas holidays. I'd find it hard to persuade hubby to BD 3 nights in a row - well done you ;) hopefully it will be your lucky month! 
Stll waiting to O here but dont think I will until Monday 

Anyone any plans for the weekend?

x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> We could always start a new end of Jan/ beg of feb testing thread to get some new ladies in to join us.
> 
> Lol - busy with work - first week back after christmas holidays. I'd find it hard to persuade hubby to BD 3 nights in a row - well done you ;) hopefully it will be your lucky month!
> Stll waiting to O here but dont think I will until Monday
> 
> Anyone any plans for the weekend?
> 
> x

Make that 4 nights in a row :shock: :rofl: I heard you arent meant to BD every day, but, well, just going to try our best this month.

Starting a new thread sounds like a good idea :thumbup:

Do you have any signs leading up to O Mexx? Im feeling quite niggly in the ovary area (least i THINK its where my ovaries are :shrug:) but not sure if thats a sign O is close or now. Not had any ewcm yet this month but its watery and Ive been using the pre-seed this month too. 

Not really any plans here for the weekend, hubby has a few jobs to do on the car ready for its MOT so probably a quiet weekend. Well as quiet as you can get with my little trib., What about you? x


----------



## Mexx

Been invited to the Races next weekend with the inlaws to celebrate OH grandad's 90th Birthday so this morning I went to buy something to wear. This afternoon I was at a baby shower with people from work. Home now and hubby is playing warhammer with his friend and i'm not really doing anything. COuld happily go to bed already


----------



## charlie00134

I was at the hospital all day Saturday and yesterday morning. It's all out now at least.
I'm now planning on trying to lose about a stone before starting Clomid again. Losing weight will improve my PCOS and therefore make it all a bit easier. So I'm going to spend a month killing myself to get there.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I was at the hospital all day Saturday and yesterday morning. It's all out now at least.
> I'm now planning on trying to lose about a stone before starting Clomid again. Losing weight will improve my PCOS and therefore make it all a bit easier. So I'm going to spend a month killing myself to get there.

Good luck Charlie!

1 dpo for me so back in the tww!


----------



## charlie00134

Aww sorry AF got you Loraloo :(

Sorry Loraloo, I read it as CD1. My brain isn't working so well :(


----------



## Mexx

Hope it all went ok Charlie *hugs* 
Are you following a programme for the diet, or just healthy eating / exercise? Good luck with it! 

I got my digital opk smiley face yesterday so guess i'm 1dpo as well today... I never had a peak on my CBFM so not sure why. I've heard that some people get a positive with just high readings so fingers crossed. I also didn't get any Ov signs this month.... the last few I've had an awful bad back at the same time as Ov so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I'm so hoping / praying that this month we catch otherwise it's off to the doctors we go.... Well in half term anyway!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hope it all went ok Charlie *hugs*
> Are you following a programme for the diet, or just healthy eating / exercise? Good luck with it!
> 
> I got my digital opk smiley face yesterday so guess i'm 1dpo as well today... I never had a peak on my CBFM so not sure why. I've heard that some people get a positive with just high readings so fingers crossed. I also didn't get any Ov signs this month.... the last few I've had an awful bad back at the same time as Ov so I hope that isn't a bad sign. I'm so hoping / praying that this month we catch otherwise it's off to the doctors we go.... Well in half term anyway!

You are quite new to the cmfm though arent you? Think it can take a couple of months to get to 'know' your cycles. Ive had really bad Ov pain this month but no ewcm :nope:. Least we can wait it out together again :winkwink:

Sorry Charlie i meant im a day past ovulation, the witch hasnt got me yet! :) xx


----------



## Mexx

This is my third month with it... I got a peak each of the past months. Never mind. We have still tried though... although I think you got the prize for most trying this month! 

I also didn't get EWCM apart from like on CD& there was a bit. Strange. 

It's nice having friends to come back to on here :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> This is my third month with it... I got a peak each of the past months. Never mind. We have still tried though... although I think you got the prize for most trying this month!
> 
> I also didn't get EWCM apart from like on CD& there was a bit. Strange.
> 
> It's nice having friends to come back to on here :)

How strange. Still, id go with your smiley face, it was when you were expecting to ovulate anyway so id say that its right :)

When are you planning on testing this month? Im debating whether to take a test with me when we go away, we arent back til the Friday, but if last month is anything to go by I could be due on the Friday aswell. Cant decide if to just wait it out til we get back.


----------



## Mexx

When are you going away / where? 

I'm due af on the 28th Jan and I think I am going to try to not test before Sat 26th. I thought I would Ov yesterday or today so the smileys came at the right time for that.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> When are you going away / where?
> 
> I'm due af on the 28th Jan and I think I am going to try to not test before Sat 26th. I thought I would Ov yesterday or today so the smileys came at the right time for that.

We are going to Centre Parcs 21st- 25th :) Actually cant wait!


----------



## Mexx

That sounds lovely!

I am currently planning a lesosn to be observed in on Wednesday.... really hoping it goes well but I'm bored of working on it now :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> That sounds lovely!
> 
> I am currently planning a lesosn to be observed in on Wednesday.... really hoping it goes well but I'm bored of working on it now :(

What lesson are you going to do? Wednesday will soon come and go, I have an ADHD group thingy on Wednesday, not entirely sure what is it, its just started. Ollie had ADHD so any extra support for him can only be a good thing.


----------



## Mexx

It's a literacy lesson with my Year 4 class... it is linked to our new class text - Kaspar Prince of Cats by Michael Morpurgo and our focus is going to be Metaphors. They have never looked at them before so hopefully all children should learn something new. I don't know why but I'm not feeling overly confident about it.... o well Wed will come and go and Thursday is my birthday :) 
Yeah extra support is always a good idea to explore - hope the meeting goes well and you meet some other lovely ladies there!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> It's a literacy lesson with my Year 4 class... it is linked to our new class text - Kaspar Prince of Cats by Michael Morpurgo and our focus is going to be Metaphors. They have never looked at them before so hopefully all children should learn something new. I don't know why but I'm not feeling overly confident about it.... o well Wed will come and go and Thursday is my birthday :)
> Yeah extra support is always a good idea to explore - hope the meeting goes well and you meet some other lovely ladies there!

We are lucky because our head is fantastic and the school gives him alot of extra support, its half the battle. How long have you been a teacher for? I wanted to be a teacher when i was younger, then i changed my mind to a social worker. I had kids instead :dohh: lol. Ended up doing support work for adults with learning disabilities instead which im happy about now, though there is always that niggle that wishes i had gone on to do what i really wanted deep down. 

Awwww your birthday, lovely, are you planning anything nice? Its not mine until April but its the big 3-0, its also our first wedding anniversary 31st march so hoping to do something nice to combine them both when the time comes!


----------



## Mexx

I originally wanted to do social work and then changed and decided I wanted to be a primary teacher, and am now in my third year of teaching. It's hard work but I love it! It's not to late to change your mind! Having a good headteacher at your sons school can make all the difference :D Ours is fab too so I feel lucky to work for her. 

It's my 29th this year (so the big 3-0 next year / hubbys is in Dec 2013), but my hubbys Grandad is 90 on wednesday so mine is a little overlooked this year as we will be celebrating with him at the weekend. I think hubby and I will be going out for a meal at the local pub but nothing too wow planned. 

How are you planning on celebrating your 30th / wedding anniversary? Sounds like a great month for you!


----------



## charlie00134

I've written a two week diet plan from Monday which I will shop for and try follow. I'm also planning on doing the 30 day shred after checking on here if people in the miscarriage board think it would be okay physically.

I'm having a fragile day and I don't think I'm on any cycle day. Waiting to see the gynae again to work that one out.


----------



## Mexx

I've heard great things about the 30 day shred. Good plan to ask advice from the other ladies. I hope it goes well - good luck with the diet. And if you do fall off it don't give up - start the next day as a fresh start and continue being good :) good luck!


----------



## charlie00134

I think more than anything else I need something to focus on! I'm not feeling very strong and I really want to be so strong. :(


----------



## LoraLoo

I'd be wary of doing the 30 day shred hun, especially with it being so soon after the m/c. Id personally stick to the diet and do some light excercise like walking. I can only talk from my personal experience, perhaps because i lost so much blood, but i felt really drained and poorly for a good month. Take it easy xx

I'm not really sure what to do for the anniversary/birthday, im not into a big fuss but i think we will definitely get away somewhere and also maybe have a big BBQ at home with friends and family- weather permitting!!


----------



## Mexx

You are a strong lady and you are doing so well. 

It makes perfect sense to have something to focus on :)


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> I'd be wary of doing the 30 day shred hun, especially with it being so soon after the m/c. Id personally stick to the diet and do some light excercise like walking. I can only talk from my personal experience, perhaps because i lost so much blood, but i felt really drained and poorly for a good month. Take it easy xx

I'm definitely not starting the shred until I feel well again. I'm still pretty poorly right now. Just trying to stop the severe depression kicking in which i'm scared it's starting to.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I'd be wary of doing the 30 day shred hun, especially with it being so soon after the m/c. Id personally stick to the diet and do some light excercise like walking. I can only talk from my personal experience, perhaps because i lost so much blood, but i felt really drained and poorly for a good month. Take it easy xx
> 
> I'm definitely not starting the shred until I feel well again. I'm still pretty poorly right now. Just trying to stop the severe depression kicking in which i'm scared it's starting to.Click to expand...

Awwww hun :hugs: i think its great you have a goal. Exercise is always good for depression too, just rest up for now and just start off gently when you feel ready x


----------



## Braven05

Charlie I am so so sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, 
how are you all doing? 
I had my observation today at school and got the best mark I've ever got. Hopefully now the rest of the week will go smoothly now. Got to say I don't like the TWW :( and I can end January with the best high possible :D 
Hope you are all having a good week 
xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hi ladies,
> how are you all doing?
> I had my observation today at school and got the best mark I've ever got. Hopefully now the rest of the week will go smoothly now. Got to say I don't like the TWW :( and I can end January with the best high possible :D
> Hope you are all having a good week
> xx

Evening Mexx :wave: Really pleased that you got a really good mark with your observation. What happens with the marks- do they contribute towards something?

I'm not fussed on the TWW but then Im not fussed waiting to Ovulate either lol :lol: Maybe i am just miserable by nature :winkwink:

In a good mood actually as car finally passed its MOT today :happydance:

Fingers crossed we get our BFP's before the month is out! Be great to move on to First Tri together :)


----------



## Mexx

Yeah it would be fab if that happened :) 

We get 3 observations a year and these go towards our performance management and have to pass to move up the scale. Good preparations for if Ofsted ever arrive! 

YEY for the MOT! Thats great news! :)

Waiting to Ovulate doesn't bother me too much, but I hate the TWW as I just want to know either way.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Yeah it would be fab if that happened :)
> 
> We get 3 observations a year and these go towards our performance management and have to pass to move up the scale. Good preparations for if Ofsted ever arrive!
> 
> YEY for the MOT! Thats great news! :)
> 
> Waiting to Ovulate doesn't bother me too much, but I hate the TWW as I just want to know either way.

My last 2 months waiting to O havent been too bad as its been days 16 and 17 respectively, but it has in the past been day 28 or more, and the cycle i fell with Amy is was 90 something, I got my bfp on day 100 odd! x


----------



## Mexx

Wow thats a long time to wait!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Wow thats a long time to wait!!!!

i know, but boy was she worth it :cloud9: x


----------



## Braven05

I need some opinions on my cycle this month, even though its too late lol Here is a little background: my cycle is usually 31-32 days and I tend to ovulate later than normal (like I think when I fell pregnant with DD I ov'd on CD20). Anyways, I usually input my cm and when we dtd on Fertility Friend and based on past cycles it tells me when my "fertile days" are. But it isn't based on any real information because I don't use OPKs and can't temp.

So this month it told me my fertile days were CD 15, 16, 17, and 18 with ov pinpointed as CD 18 (which was yesterday). CD 13 I started noticing some ewcm which continued through yesterday but CD 16 was the day it peaked and I had the most amount of it. Yesterday (supposed ov day) I barely had any at all. Also on CD 16 I started having some fairly intense ov pains in the evening which continued through the morning of CD 17 and then stopped. CD 18 I only felt a little bit of bloating in the evening.

Based on this...doesn't it seem likely ov occurred on CD 16 and not CD 18? DH and I dtd CD 11, 13, 15, and 16 and I'm just hoping we're covered. I was too tired to dtd last night but I really didn't feel like I was ov'ing.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> I need some opinions on my cycle this month, even though its too late lol Here is a little background: my cycle is usually 31-32 days and I tend to ovulate later than normal (like I think when I fell pregnant with DD I ov'd on CD20). Anyways, I usually input my cm and when we dtd on Fertility Friend and based on past cycles it tells me when my "fertile days" are. But it isn't based on any real information because I don't use OPKs and can't temp.
> 
> So this month it told me my fertile days were CD 15, 16, 17, and 18 with ov pinpointed as CD 18 (which was yesterday). CD 13 I started noticing some ewcm which continued through yesterday but CD 16 was the day it peaked and I had the most amount of it. Yesterday (supposed ov day) I barely had any at all. Also on CD 16 I started having some fairly intense ov pains in the evening which continued through the morning of CD 17 and then stopped. CD 18 I only felt a little bit of bloating in the evening.
> 
> Based on this...doesn't it seem likely ov occurred on CD 16 and not CD 18? DH and I dtd CD 11, 13, 15, and 16 and I'm just hoping we're covered. I was too tired to dtd last night but I really didn't feel like I was ov'ing.

In my experience I always get the ewcm and ovulation pains 2/3 days prior to actually ovulating, so if you were getting these on day 16 i think day 18 sounds about right to me :flower:


----------



## Braven05

gah, not the answer I wanted lol but thanks


----------



## charlie00134

Glad you had a good observation Mexx and that your car passed it's MOT Loraloo!

Braven I would say eggy would have been released around 17 or 18 but remember the EWCM would have helped the little spermies to be there waiting so you may well be covered.

AFM I'm waiting for the bleeding to stop. I've been really torn up emotionally but I'm beginning to feel a bit better. I'm at the doctors this afternoon to beg for more time off work there's no way I can go back on Monday I'd fall apart all over again.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> gah, not the answer I wanted lol but thanks

Sorry hun! Looking at the days you BD though I reckon you are definitely covered baring in mind you are most likely to get pregnant from BD BEFORE you ovulate and that sperm can live for 5 days, and also it takes them about 12 hours to mature before they can enter the egg :flower: xx


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Glad you had a good observation Mexx and that your car passed it's MOT Loraloo!
> 
> Braven I would say eggy would have been released around 17 or 18 but remember the EWCM would have helped the little spermies to be there waiting so you may well be covered.
> 
> AFM I'm waiting for the bleeding to stop. I've been really torn up emotionally but I'm beginning to feel a bit better. I'm at the doctors this afternoon to beg for more time off work there's no way I can go back on Monday I'd fall apart all over again.

Let us know how you get on at the Drs hun its understandable you feel the way you do, and i dont think i'd be ready to return to work so soon either xx


----------



## charlie00134

LoraLoo said:


> Let us know how you get on at the Drs hun its understandable you feel the way you do, and i dont think i'd be ready to return to work so soon either xx

I'm thinking my doctor wouldn't be so cruel as to send me back yet. I'm also going to see if they can give me a discount pass on a gym or anything.


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on at the Drs hun its understandable you feel the way you do, and i dont think i'd be ready to return to work so soon either xx
> 
> I'm thinking my doctor wouldn't be so cruel as to send me back yet. I'm also going to see if they can give me a discount pass on a gym or anything.Click to expand...

Its worth asking! x


----------



## charlie00134

I know they exist because they've offered it before. 

When are you all due to test? x


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I know they exist because they've offered it before.
> 
> When are you all due to test? x

Im due AF around 25th-27th. We are at Centre Parcs 21st- 25th, Im still debating whether to take some tests with me or not! x


----------



## charlie00134

Would it effect your time away if you couldn't test? Or if you did test?


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Would it effect your time away if you couldn't test? Or if you did test?

Only thing is we'd be having a few drinks while away. Obviously if i got a bfp i wouldnt be drinking! x


----------



## charlie00134

Might be worth taking some then x

I went to the gym, I decided if my docs can give me a pass I can amend my membership. I feel better for it although it was exhausting!


----------



## Braven05

Thanks for the encouragement, I hope we are covered. AF will be due January 30 fingers crossed. I'm getting so anxious and impatient.

Charlie - hope your doctor can get you more time off work, you need to be able to heal both physically and emotionally! Good luck.


----------



## Mexx

Charlie- hope the doctors give you the sick note and can help with gym membership. 

Braven - hope you managed to catch thta egg with all the BD before the O

Loraloo - If you take them you will be able to know if you can have a cheeky drink ;)

I'm due to have AF on the 28th.... I've got a student in at work that day so think I'm going to test from the Saturday 26th. 

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

I think I will take them and maybe test on the Wednesday- i will be 10 dpo by then so if i am it should show! 

Hows everyone tonight? Who has snow? Its just started here but its more sleety than anything and its not settling. I want snow so much lol. Amy just came down for a wee, i took her to the window to show her and she was giggling :)


----------



## charlie00134

The doctor signed me off and gave me sleeping pills. I've joined them gym and went for a bit yesterday too. Currently trying to get my husband to have some time off so we can have our break away. I didn't go before because I was too weak from blood loss :(


----------



## Mexx

Hope the pills are helping and you're managing to do a little exercise without overdoing it. *hugs*

Did you manage to organise a night away?

I'm still playing the waiting game but it's not bothering me too much this month... unlike some :) I could test with a 6 day early test from Tuesday but don't think I'm going to test that early. When are the rest of you thinking of testing? 

Hows the snow where you all are? We had about 10cm yesterday and sent the children home yesterday early from school as it was coming down fast. It was meant to snow all weeekend but it seems to have stopped today. and the forecast for tomorrow and monday has changed to just cloudy. 

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hope the pills are helping and you're managing to do a little exercise without overdoing it. *hugs*
> 
> Did you manage to organise a night away?
> 
> I'm still playing the waiting game but it's not bothering me too much this month... unlike some :) I could test with a 6 day early test from Tuesday but don't think I'm going to test that early. When are the rest of you thinking of testing?
> 
> Hows the snow where you all are? We had about 10cm yesterday and sent the children home yesterday early from school as it was coming down fast. It was meant to snow all weeekend but it seems to have stopped today. and the forecast for tomorrow and monday has changed to just cloudy.
> 
> xxx

I'm going to test on Wed, will be 10 dpo by then and i only have IC's. No snow here, we were forecast heavy snow on Fri but the forecast changed and we didnt get any. Much disappointed!!


----------



## Mexx

Ooh not long left till you can test. 
I have IC and I think I have 4 FRER tests but am going to wait to use these I think. I was aiming for Sat as I was going to have friends over who know about our TTC, however, they've just had to rearrange so now I've not got this making me wait. Not sure now when I'm going to test but going to try not to obsess over it!
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Ooh not long left till you can test.
> I have IC and I think I have 4 FRER tests but am going to wait to use these I think. I was aiming for Sat as I was going to have friends over who know about our TTC, however, they've just had to rearrange so now I've not got this making me wait. Not sure now when I'm going to test but going to try not to obsess over it!
> xxx

I'venot obsessed the same this month either, 6dpo and i havent even been tempted to test, its going really quickly this month! x


----------



## Mexx

Yeah I'm the same - strange how sometimes things are different each month. 

I think I may test mid week but jut going to see how it goes :)


----------



## Mexx

I've woken today with the start of a cough / cold. If I take something will it hinder my chances during the tww.? 

How are you all today? 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I've woken today with the start of a cough / cold. If I take something will it hinder my chances during the tww.?
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Xxx

I wouldnt think so, although i do know that certain ones are recommended when ttc as they thin the cervical mucus (the chesty cough ones) i dont think it would make any difference now but id maybe avoid those ones anyway x


----------



## Mexx

HOw are you Loraloo?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> HOw are you Loraloo?

I'm good thanks, all packed up ready for our little jollies. You would think we were going for a month not 4 nights :blush: lol :dohh: How are you? Any signs this month? x
 



Attached Files:







2013.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mexx

Hehe there are a lot of you though :) 

I'm ok. I've had a few random twinges in lower tummy and have been tired... but that could just be becasue of the cold / being busy at work. No specific twinges - have you had any symptoms?


----------



## LoraLoo

Twingy too but dont think thats a sign for me as im always twingy lol, other than that no. Saying that i cant really remember what early symptoms i had with the others other than just a gut feeling that i was. And i dont have that feeling this month, lol! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Mexx said:


> Hope the pills are helping and you're managing to do a little exercise without overdoing it. *hugs*
> 
> Did you manage to organise a night away?
> 
> I'm still playing the waiting game but it's not bothering me too much this month... unlike some :) I could test with a 6 day early test from Tuesday but don't think I'm going to test that early. When are the rest of you thinking of testing?
> 
> Hows the snow where you all are? We had about 10cm yesterday and sent the children home yesterday early from school as it was coming down fast. It was meant to snow all weeekend but it seems to have stopped today. and the forecast for tomorrow and monday has changed to just cloudy.
> 
> xxx

I managed to get away to Blackpool last night, home today though. We've got loads of snow so I'm hunkering down for the rest of the day at home. HPTs are still coming back pos so I think I've got a long wait to next month. 

Hope you have a great holiday Loraloo


----------



## Mexx

I haven't been to Blackpool for years! Hope you had a safe drive with the snow.

We had more snow this morning but school was open and back to normal... bar the need for wellies at playtime.


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah drive was safe just a bit hairy around Skipton. 
I'm now dying from the second worse cramps of my entire life. Hubs wants to take me to a&e


----------



## Mexx

If he is worried, you should go and get checked out. Look after yourself *hugs*


----------



## charlie00134

I've asked in the miscarriage forum if it's normal.


----------



## Mexx

That sounds a sensible idea and I'm sure they will be able to give some good advice. Make sure you put yourself first Charlie xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks chick :)


----------



## charlie00134

How's everyone doing? My pain went away and hasn't come back so I'm guessing it's just one of those things. My Hcg levels much be dropping as I've done a HPT and it's fainter than it was on a more accurate test so I'm hoping it'll be neg by the time I go back to work :thumbup:

Off to the gym now, I hope you're all having a lovely 2ww and the witch is staying away! x x :kiss:


----------



## Braven05

charlie00134 said:


> How's everyone doing? My pain went away and hasn't come back so I'm guessing it's just one of those things. My Hcg levels much be dropping as I've done a HPT and it's fainter than it was on a more accurate test so I'm hoping it'll be neg by the time I go back to work :thumbup:
> 
> Off to the gym now, I hope you're all having a lovely 2ww and the witch is staying away! x x :kiss:

Hey Charlie, glad to hear you're feeling better at least physically and good for you for having the motivation to go to the gym! That's awesome.

As for me...TWW is long and frustrating. It feels like it's going to go on forever. I don't think we caught the egg this month unfortunately and getting kind of frustrated. It's not been forever but I've been hoping to get pregnant since July....so 6 months now. Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get a surprising result then Braven x x


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies, how are we all?

Just letting you all know i got a BFN on Thurs @ 11dpo. I'm out of tests now so havent tested since as Im pretty sure im out, just waiting for AF!

Had a good time at Centre Parcs though which lessened the blow :)


----------



## Mexx

Braven- how's the waiting going? Any signs or symptoms? 

Loraloo- glad you had a good break with the family :) 

I've just had bfn so far :( think ill be making the call to the doctors on Monday to start things going. We are going as been over a year trying. We did the year then 3 cycles with the cbfm and said if nothing we would go. It feels like a big step though :/ 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Mexx

Another BFN today. AF not arrived yet but due today or tomorrow x


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry Mexx :(

AF got me today. I knew I was out anyway as Id had BFN's but it was still devestating. This month has hit me hard as our baby would have been due in a fortnight. I really wanted to be pregnant again before his due date. So instead of packing my hospital bag like i should have been, instead i have packed all his things away into a memory box- his scan photo, footprints, blanket, my notes etc. 6 boxes at the top of my wardrobe filled with memories, but only 4 here. Seriously feeling sorry for myself today and not done much else but cry.


----------



## Mexx

O, Loraloo, I'm so sorry *hugs* 

Thinking of you - you will get through this xxx


----------



## Braven05

Big hugs to you Loraloo...you seem like such a strong woman...an inspiration...sorry you're feeling so sad and sorry AF got you this month and made it even harder. 

As for me...AF arrived 3 days early this morning as I travelled to spend the day with my pregnant friend. I think I took this month a little harder than usual...patience must be running out. I need next month to be the month...guess I'd better bite the bullet and buy some opks. blah. hate af


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Big hugs to you Loraloo...you seem like such a strong woman...an inspiration...sorry you're feeling so sad and sorry AF got you this month and made it even harder.
> 
> As for me...AF arrived 3 days early this morning as I travelled to spend the day with my pregnant friend. I think I took this month a little harder than usual...patience must be running out. I need next month to be the month...guess I'd better bite the bullet and buy some opks. blah. hate af

Braven Im so sorry she got you too :( :hugs: Do you think she might be arriving early because you are still feeding? Im not sure if it makes any difference as I never had any AF's when breastfeeding (but still managed to fall pregnant!)

Thanks for your support girls, have picked myself up and brushed myself down and feeling a bit more positive today. February WILL be our month ladies :winkwink: xx


----------



## Braven05

Not sure...it's probably why its all out of whack still...and maybe why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. I'm looking to wean in the next month but I'm just...nervous about it. I don't want to force her to do something she's not ready to do and take her comfort away and it carries a bit of sadness with it for me too...she's getting so big. But I feel like it's gotta be done if I want to get pregnant...and ever sleep through the night again. I also don't know how to comfort her in the middle of the night. Daddy might have to take on some night duties.


----------



## LoraLoo

do you co-sleep? Amy was 20 months when we stopped co-sleeping. She went into her own room and straight away went from feeding every 30 mins or so through night to sleeping 12 hours solid. I guess that kick started my body into ovulating again, but instead of getting a first period i got a bfp instead! x


----------



## Braven05

No, we don't cosleep any more. We used to but then she stopped sleeping soundly and clearly needed her own space. She's been in her own crib since about 5 months old and hasn't slept in our bed in some time...she just wakes up a lot...and wants to nurse.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is well; haven't been on here for a while so I'm just catching up; my AF is due either tomorrow or friday; so I'm still waitin for that; I'm fully expecting her to come aswell; 
Is there any BFP's here? Or has AF got anyone?
Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Good Luck Frizzy! I think AF has got most of us, hope she doesnt get you we need some luck on this thread we havent been very successful so far!


----------



## Braven05

I know...we haven't. That really stinks. The witch needs to stay away!!


----------



## charlie00134

Hey ladies. Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time and AF has got you :(

AFM I'm having a 4 month break while I make an effort to lose some weight and give Clomid the best possible chance of working again. I'm on a diet from Monday and I'm trying to go to the gym although it's been a week since I've gone because I've been busy and also haven't wanted to leave the house.


----------



## Mexx

Hey ladies, how are you all getting on? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all getting on? xx

Afternoon Mexx! I'm good thanks, CD 14 here and i feellike Ovulation is approaching. OPKs are still negative but i think maybe tomorrow or Monday I might get a +. Not going to BD as often this month, did it last night, will skip tonight and BD Sunday night. If I get a + Sun or Mon i will obviously BD Mon too.

How are you getting on? Did you manage to get an appt with your gp? Have your school broken up for half term now? x

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Mexx

School not broken up yet - got another week to go first. Think I'm going to ring and make an appt this week. I'm in my fertile period now but don't think I'm due to o until Monday. However, trying this month with no opk or cbfm so don't know 100%. We bd last night and will again sun/mon. Fingers crossed the more laid back approach will work. 2 people from work are due this week - one boy and one girl. 

How do you feel about this month loraloo? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> School not broken up yet - got another week to go first. Think I'm going to ring and make an appt this week. I'm in my fertile period now but don't think I'm due to o until Monday. However, trying this month with no opk or cbfm so don't know 100%. We bd last night and will again sun/mon. Fingers crossed the more laid back approach will work. 2 people from work are due this week - one boy and one girl.
> 
> How do you feel about this month loraloo?
> 
> Xx

Ah ours broke up yesterday. We are going for the more laid back approach too and like you BD last night, skipping tonight, BD Sunday and if i get a + Mon will BD that night too, if not will skip to Tuesday. Funny how we seem to mirror each other each month! 

I dont feel very confident this month, have got it in to my head that its not going to happen! Alfies due date Tomorrow aswell which doesnt help, just need to get past Tomorrow.

Really hope its both our month, we need to get a move on if we want a 2013 baby :winkwink: x


----------



## Mexx

Exactly. We really do! Im full of cold so not impressed with that. Will try either tonight or tomorrow depending how I feel. 

Hope you're doing ok today *hugs* 

Only this month and only more for a 2013 baby - we really do need to get a move on don't we! 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm just getting over a cold but the hubby now has it! Ive been taking cough medicine, i heard it helps with cm too so thought i'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone, lol!

Got my + opk this afternoon :thumbup: x


----------



## charlie00134

Hey ladies! Think AF is on its way for me, which is kinda exciting if it is, I don't normally get it on my own. Hope this is the month for you guys! X x


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Hey ladies! Think AF is on its way for me, which is kinda exciting if it is, I don't normally get it on my own. Hope this is the month for you guys! X x

fingers x'd for you charlie! x


----------



## Braven05

Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 16. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I was almost sure that I was ovulating. It was the first day I tested though so I hope I didn't miss it. Hubby was less than enthusiastic about DTD this weekend...we did it on CD 9 and CD 11 and then not again until last night - CD 15. I'm hoping I didn't O yet and I can figure out using the OPKs when I ovulate. I'm getting a little discouraged. Feel like we got pregnant so easy with DD compared to this. My cycles are irregular and I have no clue when I O. I used to O late - I think when I got pregnant with DD I O'd on CD 20 and I had a 12 day LP. No idea what my LP is now or if it's changed or what.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 16. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I was almost sure that I was ovulating. It was the first day I tested though so I hope I didn't miss it. Hubby was less than enthusiastic about DTD this weekend...we did it on CD 9 and CD 11 and then not again until last night - CD 15. I'm hoping I didn't O yet and I can figure out using the OPKs when I ovulate. I'm getting a little discouraged. Feel like we got pregnant so easy with DD compared to this. My cycles are irregular and I have no clue when I O. I used to O late - I think when I got pregnant with DD I O'd on CD 20 and I had a 12 day LP. No idea what my LP is now or if it's changed or what.

Its so annoying having long and irregular cycles. Mine have always been like that, bizarely, until I lost the baby. Since then i had 6 weeks of on/off bleeding but for the last 3 cycles have ovulated on days 16,17 and 15 which is very early and quite regular for me :shrug:

I know we have talked about it before but i imagine brestfedding plays a big part in your cycles too, keep at the opks :thumbup: Maybe for you a CBFM would come in handy? xx


----------



## Braven05

LoraLoo said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 16. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I was almost sure that I was ovulating. It was the first day I tested though so I hope I didn't miss it. Hubby was less than enthusiastic about DTD this weekend...we did it on CD 9 and CD 11 and then not again until last night - CD 15. I'm hoping I didn't O yet and I can figure out using the OPKs when I ovulate. I'm getting a little discouraged. Feel like we got pregnant so easy with DD compared to this. My cycles are irregular and I have no clue when I O. I used to O late - I think when I got pregnant with DD I O'd on CD 20 and I had a 12 day LP. No idea what my LP is now or if it's changed or what.
> 
> Its so annoying having long and irregular cycles. Mine have always been like that, bizarely, until I lost the baby. Since then i had 6 weeks of on/off bleeding but for the last 3 cycles have ovulated on days 16,17 and 15 which is very early and quite regular for me :shrug:
> 
> I know we have talked about it before but i imagine brestfedding plays a big part in your cycles too, keep at the opks :thumbup: Maybe for you a CBFM would come in handy? xxClick to expand...

Maybe...although I did not really expect a positive too much as I've never had one before and I used them when TTC DD. And yes, the BFing. Ugh. It's just so hard. DD is still do dependent on it. She's going to be 18 months in another two weeks and I thought I'd be weaning at that point but I'm so conflicted. She still takes so much comfort in it and she still wakes up at night and I'm reading a book which is making me feel bad for wanting to take it from her right now. So I dunno. I just don't want it to be keeping me from conceiving.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 16. I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative. I was almost sure that I was ovulating. It was the first day I tested though so I hope I didn't miss it. Hubby was less than enthusiastic about DTD this weekend...we did it on CD 9 and CD 11 and then not again until last night - CD 15. I'm hoping I didn't O yet and I can figure out using the OPKs when I ovulate. I'm getting a little discouraged. Feel like we got pregnant so easy with DD compared to this. My cycles are irregular and I have no clue when I O. I used to O late - I think when I got pregnant with DD I O'd on CD 20 and I had a 12 day LP. No idea what my LP is now or if it's changed or what.
> 
> Its so annoying having long and irregular cycles. Mine have always been like that, bizarely, until I lost the baby. Since then i had 6 weeks of on/off bleeding but for the last 3 cycles have ovulated on days 16,17 and 15 which is very early and quite regular for me :shrug:
> 
> I know we have talked about it before but i imagine brestfedding plays a big part in your cycles too, keep at the opks :thumbup: Maybe for you a CBFM would come in handy? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe...although I did not really expect a positive too much as I've never had one before and I used them when TTC DD. And yes, the BFing. Ugh. It's just so hard. DD is still do dependent on it. She's going to be 18 months in another two weeks and I thought I'd be weaning at that point but I'm so conflicted. She still takes so much comfort in it and she still wakes up at night and I'm reading a book which is making me feel bad for wanting to take it from her right now. So I dunno. I just don't want it to be keeping me from conceiving.Click to expand...

It really is a battle of emotions isnt it? If id let Amy self wean she would probably still be breastfeeding now, but one morning i woke and just had the urge to push her off me :( She was 26 months and i was 6 months pregnant. Im glad now, it was the right time, but at the time i felt awful! How strange you never got a + last time you were ttc either? Maybe you need more sensitive tests? Im lucky they work for me, although saying that, theyve not been much use so far!

Come on ladies, lets get some bfp's in this month!! xx


----------



## Braven05

Just read an article about BFing and fertility and how even though I have my period back and signs of ovulation I could be failing to implant because of increased prolactin released by BFing and even suckling (which she does a lot). Blah. I don't know what to do. I'm so ready to get pregnant. Maybe we will just jump in feet first in another two weeks and night wean first.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Just read an article about BFing and fertility and how even though I have my period back and signs of ovulation I could be failing to implant because of increased prolactin released by BFing and even suckling (which she does a lot). Blah. I don't know what to do. I'm so ready to get pregnant. Maybe we will just jump in feet first in another two weeks and night wean first.

I can only talk from experience but i fell pregnant while still regularly brestfeeding, and so have lots of other women on this forum, but we could be the exception, im not sure? Although she had stopped feeding through the night about 6 weeks earlier, so thats maybe why. Only you can make the decision hun, you've done amazing to come this far! x


----------



## Mexx

LoraLoo said:


> I'm just getting over a cold but the hubby now has it! Ive been taking cough medicine, i heard it helps with cm too so thought i'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone, lol!
> 
> Got my + opk this afternoon :thumbup: x

So, we dtd fri, and sun. I got a pos opk yesterday. Would you say I shpuld dtd again tonight? 

Know what you mean about the cm and cough medicine!!!

Xx


----------



## Mexx

charlie00134 said:


> Hey ladies! Think AF is on its way for me, which is kinda exciting if it is, I don't normally get it on my own. Hope this is the month for you guys! X x

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm just getting over a cold but the hubby now has it! Ive been taking cough medicine, i heard it helps with cm too so thought i'd kill 2 birds with 1 stone, lol!
> 
> Got my + opk this afternoon :thumbup: x
> 
> So, we dtd fri, and sun. I got a pos opk yesterday. Would you say I shpuld dtd again tonight?
> 
> Know what you mean about the cm and cough medicine!!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Yes i would deffo BD tonight, also tomorrow if you can! Thats what we or doing, or at least thats MY plan, not sure if DH is too keen on the idea :dohh: lol.


----------



## Mexx

Thanks. fingers crossed we manage tonight and tomorrow too ;) not sure I'll convince DH for 3 nights on the row... but tonight should be ok ;)


----------



## Mexx

Just dropping in to say I hope you are all ok and had a good Tuesday. 
We managed to DTD last night, for some reason I'm feeling hopeful about this month... maybe as i've not been focussing on it as much with poas daily, and no cbfm... but more relaxed. We have managed a good few times in the right time area and cm has been increased ... possibly due to the medicine i've been taking for my cold. 
We DTD late Fri night, positive opk on Sunday, DTD sunday night and Monday night. Will possibly tonight as well.... but if we don't what do you ladies think my chances are? 
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Just dropping in to say I hope you are all ok and had a good Tuesday.
> We managed to DTD last night, for some reason I'm feeling hopeful about this month... maybe as i've not been focussing on it as much with poas daily, and no cbfm... but more relaxed. We have managed a good few times in the right time area and cm has been increased ... possibly due to the medicine i've been taking for my cold.
> We DTD late Fri night, positive opk on Sunday, DTD sunday night and Monday night. Will possibly tonight as well.... but if we don't what do you ladies think my chances are?
> xxx

Well we are mirroring each other again this cycle, and im not going to bother DTD tonight, it felt like such a chore and effort last night and i felt like i was putting DH out! We BD Fri, Sun and Mon too. 

I have this horrible feeling I havent ovulated this month, Im not sure why, I got the + tests but not really any ovulation pain. If i pressed in that area it felt swollen and sore, and doesnt any more, which is a good sign i suppose, but just got this niggle at the back of my head? Probably me just being a pessimist again!

Glad you feel more positive this month :D Some times it happens when you least expect it! xx


----------



## Mexx

I know what you mean! Some months I get back pain when I ov... but nothing this month. ALthough I've had a lot more CM and some months it's almost not there. Its a strange one so I'm not sure. I'm telling myself no back pain as there was light paracetamol in the cold tablets. I'm just ignoring any thoughts that say the tablets could have messed up ov. 
Thats good that you got the + test. I'm sure you will have ov.. especially if it felt swollen in that area. 
It's natural to feel pessimistic after so long trying and everything that has happened recently. But... we will get there and get our BFPs. 
Tomorrow is the joy of the school Valentines Disco... O i can't control the excitement ;) lol. I'm glad it is only primary school... should be finished and out of there by 7:20 and home by 7:30 :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I know what you mean! Some months I get back pain when I ov... but nothing this month. ALthough I've had a lot more CM and some months it's almost not there. Its a strange one so I'm not sure. I'm telling myself no back pain as there was light paracetamol in the cold tablets. I'm just ignoring any thoughts that say the tablets could have messed up ov.
> Thats good that you got the + test. I'm sure you will have ov.. especially if it felt swollen in that area.
> It's natural to feel pessimistic after so long trying and everything that has happened recently. But... we will get there and get our BFPs.
> Tomorrow is the joy of the school Valentines Disco... O i can't control the excitement ;) lol. I'm glad it is only primary school... should be finished and out of there by 7:20 and home by 7:30 :)

I hope you are going to join in with the dancing?! I imagine Gangnam Style will be played a few times :haha:

Ah yes Valentines day- are you doing anything nice? We dont usually do anything! Bought Ollie his pressies today for his little girlfriend, lol, bless.


----------



## Mexx

LoraLoo said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! Some months I get back pain when I ov... but nothing this month. ALthough I've had a lot more CM and some months it's almost not there. Its a strange one so I'm not sure. I'm telling myself no back pain as there was light paracetamol in the cold tablets. I'm just ignoring any thoughts that say the tablets could have messed up ov.
> Thats good that you got the + test. I'm sure you will have ov.. especially if it felt swollen in that area.
> It's natural to feel pessimistic after so long trying and everything that has happened recently. But... we will get there and get our BFPs.
> Tomorrow is the joy of the school Valentines Disco... O i can't control the excitement ;) lol. I'm glad it is only primary school... should be finished and out of there by 7:20 and home by 7:30 :)
> 
> I hope you are going to join in with the dancing?! I imagine Gangnam Style will be played a few times :haha:
> 
> Ah yes Valentines day- are you doing anything nice? We dont usually do anything! Bought Ollie his pressies today for his little girlfriend, lol, bless.Click to expand...

I'm going to be selling the glo-bands! lol .... And yes - they love Gangnam style so that will be on more than once I'm sure! 

Thats so cute that Ollie has a little girlfriend! We have no plans but hubby is at a funeral on Thursday so said we would celebrate at the weekend - prob go for a meal somewhere - even if just to the local pub. Will you and hubby be doing anything special? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! Some months I get back pain when I ov... but nothing this month. ALthough I've had a lot more CM and some months it's almost not there. Its a strange one so I'm not sure. I'm telling myself no back pain as there was light paracetamol in the cold tablets. I'm just ignoring any thoughts that say the tablets could have messed up ov.
> Thats good that you got the + test. I'm sure you will have ov.. especially if it felt swollen in that area.
> It's natural to feel pessimistic after so long trying and everything that has happened recently. But... we will get there and get our BFPs.
> Tomorrow is the joy of the school Valentines Disco... O i can't control the excitement ;) lol. I'm glad it is only primary school... should be finished and out of there by 7:20 and home by 7:30 :)
> 
> I hope you are going to join in with the dancing?! I imagine Gangnam Style will be played a few times :haha:
> 
> Ah yes Valentines day- are you doing anything nice? We dont usually do anything! Bought Ollie his pressies today for his little girlfriend, lol, bless.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be selling the glo-bands! lol .... And yes - they love Gangnam style so that will be on more than once I'm sure!
> 
> Thats so cute that Ollie has a little girlfriend! We have no plans but hubby is at a funeral on Thursday so said we would celebrate at the weekend - prob go for a meal somewhere - even if just to the local pub. Will you and hubby be doing anything special?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ah you got out of that one then :winkwink:

No, I dont think so. We got a menu posted through the door from the hotel where we had our wedding reception. It was reasonable for Valentines Day, I asked him if he fancied going and he said not really? :wacko::shrug: We never go out alone together, ever- must be 7 years? He's been working quite long hours mind, its 1.5 hours drive to where he is working at and same back, so think he is just knackered. Will probably eat out somewhere at the weekend, (we usually do) with the kids,of course lol. Even on our wedding night we booked a family room instead of the honeymoon suite so all the kids could stay with us :rofl: thats romance for ya! 

Hope you and hubby have a nice time! x


----------



## Braven05

I have a video of my LO signing gangnam style lol she's too stinking cute.

So...I think I missed my O. When I got pregnant with DD I ovulated on CD 20. I'm now on CD 18. CD 15 I got a not positive but very visible OPK. CD 16 a little darker (maybe I didn't compare them) and CD 17 barely there at all. How could I have O'd before CD 15 with no signs?! Maybe I'm just not O'ing. Ugh. Either way...we didn't DTD enough. We did it on CD 11, 15, and 17. Like you, Loraloo, kinda felt like I was bothering DH to ask. Stupid! Fingers crossed for you ladies though!


----------



## Mexx

I bet your little one is very cute dancing to gangnam style!!
I'm sorry O seems to be a pain :( 
Hope things somehow work out well though xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Spotting not turning to af yet so I'm coming up stumped. Started back on metformin today so well see what that does. On a 4 month break from Clomid so I'm just sitting back really.
good luck to all of you this month x x


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> Spotting not turning to af yet so I'm coming up stumped. Started back on metformin today so well see what that does. On a 4 month break from Clomid so I'm just sitting back really.
> good luck to all of you this month x x

It can take a while for your cycles to get back to normal hun :hugs: I bled and spotted on and off for 6 weeks. Hope the break does you good and you can start again feeling stronger xx


----------



## Mexx

Hope you're doing ok Charlie. 

I'm on about 3-4 dpo now. Last night and today I've had a few strange moments where I've had bad pains in my stomach - like short and sharp. I've no idea what they are but hope it doesn't happen again :(Any ideas ladies? I'm certain that they aren't a preg symptom as it is too early to have symptoms! 

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you're all heading towards :bfp:


----------



## Mexx

Thanks Charlie x


----------



## Braven05

So I was sitting at home last night and all of a sudden felt some O pains...so I went and took an OPK and what do you know it was positive or nearly positive. So either yesterday or today was O day. Hubby and I BD'd and I'll see if I can get a quickie out of him tonight lol Fingers crossed. I was so frustrated with the OPKs earlier in the week. :wacko:


----------



## Mexx

Ooh yey for the positive!! Hope you manage to bd later :) xxx


----------



## Braven05

Thanks, me too. Not sure Hubby will be excited about it lol but he can just suck it up and deal


----------



## LoraLoo

Brilliant Braven, better late than never!! Glad u got in some BD :winkwink:

Mexx, not sure what that could be? Id say implanting but i think 4dpo would be a little early? Could you maybe have pulled something or still be ovulation pains? I heard you can get the pians for a couple of days after you have ovulated. Funnily enought his is the first month where i HAVENT been twingy/crampy! xx


----------



## Mexx

Dont think I've pulled anything. Not really had any ov pains this month... i often (but not always) get back ache when I o. It's a funny business this ttc isn't it!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Dont think I've pulled anything. Not really had any ov pains this month... i often (but not always) get back ache when I o. It's a funny business this ttc isn't it!

Funny and frustrating!


----------



## Braven05

It's such a crazy roller coaster. When you're actually paying attention to it i.e., TTCing you notice just how UNpredictable your body is. It changes all the time, you get pregnancy symptoms when you're clearly not pregnant, different random aches and pains. It's so obnoxious lol I don't know why it can't just be easy.

I was talking to my friend about TTC this morning (she's 32 weeks pregnant with her 3rd) and she keeps telling me not to get frustrated or discouraged. She went through a lot to get her DD #2 (who is 6 weeks younger than my DD) and had a couple miscarriages and a really rough road. So I know she knows it's frustrating, trying, so I'm not sure why she's giving me a speech about it. She said, obviously the universe has a plan for you getting pregnant and it will happen when it's supposed to....she would've gotten royally PISSED at me if I'd said that when she was actively trying. I mean I'm forever grateful for my DD and I know I'm lucky and if I never had another baby I'd be disappointed but would feel lucky and grateful to have had one. But I still want another (and haven't ruled out a 3rd) and I'm not getting any younger. When you're TTC you want it to happen NOW and you don't want to be told not to get discouraged by it. I will be let down if it doesn't happen this month, or next month, or the month after, and so on. It's perfectly OK for me to feel disappointed. 

Anyways...hoping for BFPs for all us ladies!


----------



## Mexx

If you didn't feel let down you wouldn't be normal. We all feel like this.... As well as frustrated and annoyed at times. Strange that your friend is saying this when she's been there herself. I know just how annoying it is! I've got to say, for me, it really helps having my friends on here to talk to as I know you guys understand! 

Just got changed (early on with pjs before watching a film) and I feel like I'm symptom spotting but my nipples are sore to touch. :/ 

When are you both planning on testing? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I second all that Braven!

I am sick of people saying it will happen when im not trying. How do they figure that out? Im pretty sure you need sperm to make a baby and there is only one way its getting in here! 

Mexx, Im thinking perhaps Wednesday, I know i'll still be really early (9 dpo, i think) but i think AF is due Sat ( i seem to have a short luteal phase) so its only really 4 days early when i think of it like that! What about you? I feel quite excited for you this month Mexx, In heard you can get symptoms even before baby implants as your body starts releasing a hormone straight after conception (dont ask me what it is though!) x


----------



## Mexx

Grrr I just wrote a post and then my battery died as I pressed send. How annoying. 

I am planning on testing from Wednesday with fmu as its 6 days before AF due. Need to order some frer I think as only got IC tests. 

I've got a dentist app for a filling ok Tuesday. I obv won't know either way on Tuesday, but can the injection cause any problems or risks? 

I didn't know that loraloo I thought most starters after implantation so that could be good news. Sore nipples is def rare for me. Thanks 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Grrr I just wrote a post and then my battery died as I pressed send. How annoying.
> 
> I am planning on testing from Wednesday with fmu as its 6 days before AF due. Need to order some frer I think as only got IC tests.
> 
> I've got a dentist app for a filling ok Tuesday. I obv won't know either way on Tuesday, but can the injection cause any problems or risks?
> 
> I didn't know that loraloo I thought most starters after implantation so that could be good news. Sore nipples is def rare for me. Thanks
> 
> Xxx

Local anaestetic (i think ive spelt that wrong!) is fine when pregnant i had to have a tooth out when pregnant with Amy, I was only 5 weeks and she was my rainbow baby after Eve, so i was really worried, but all was ok- just watch the x-rays, they couldnt x-ray me because i was pregnant, but doubt they need to x-ray for a filling anyway? 

I think it might be progesterone that rises before implantation even occurs! x


----------



## Mexx

I don't need an X-ray so that's good :) thank you. 

I'm sure you know the answer to everything! 
Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I don't need an X-ray so that's good :) thank you.
> 
> I'm sure you know the answer to everything!
> Xx

I spend too long on this forum :dohh::blush:


----------



## Mexx

I'm sure there is no such thing as too long!! xx


----------



## Braven05

Glad you guys don't think I'm ridiculous for feeling disappointed and anxious!

As for symptoms Mexx, I was getting some clear symptoms at 5 dpo with Avery and I never got a positive test till 12 dpo. My body definitely knew first.

I will be late March first (since I apparently O'd yesterday) so I'll test then if AF doesn't show. Long TWW ahead of me.


----------



## Mexx

Well fingers crossed its good news at the end of the wait. 

That's a long wait :( we'll be here with you along the way :) 

Braven and Loraloo - what were your first symptoms with your pregnancies? 

Yey - it's Saturday!!! Although I'm still up early :(


----------



## Braven05

Mexx said:


> Well fingers crossed its good news at the end of the wait.
> 
> That's a long wait :( we'll be here with you along the way :)
> 
> Braven and Loraloo - what were your first symptoms with your pregnancies?
> 
> Yey - it's Saturday!!! Although I'm still up early :(

No quickie last night as hubby was complaining of hip pain and shoulder pain. Boo. 

Anyways...some of my earliest symptoms (5-6 dpo) were sensitive nipples, tiredness, and cramping low in my abdomen.


----------



## LoraLoo

Sore boobs and sickness here were my first symptoms, and just a general inkling that i was pregnant! Oh and i also couldnt go near alcohol! xx


----------



## Mexx

Still slightly sore nipples here, but not as bad as they were yesterday I dont think. 

I'm so glad I'm off for the next week - I'm so so tired!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Still slightly sore nipples here, but not as bad as they were yesterday I dont think.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm off for the next week - I'm so so tired!

Im knackered tonight- spent all day in the garden getting rid of all the branches n stuff hubby cut down a while back. Got so much still to do before summer, need to get the upstairs put into kids wendyhouse and stain it up, stain their climbing frame, oil the tables n chairs, and get rid of the bloody Moles that are making my garden an utter mess down the bottom part :nope: We seem to get rid of them for a few months and then they come back! 

Do you have any work to do during half term or is it really a week off?! xx


----------



## Mexx

That sounds a very busy saturday!!! 

We are waiting for pizza to arrive. Hubby has a friend here playing games. 

This week I have some work to do, but not masses. Hoping to get it done on Monday so it's out of the way. I will get some time off though :) 

The annoying thing about bing off dring the tww is I have more time to think and symptom spot! Hopefully will be worth it though :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning ladies, how is everyone today? Lovely and sunny here, hubby just putting a new door casing in. Im going to make a start on Sunday Lunch in a bit, then we are going to crack on with the garden while it cooks.

Im feeling really frustrated today, feels like time is dragging. 6dpo, seriously? Feel like im 16 dpo :dohh: Just want to fast forward a week so I know either way. My kids are back at school Tomorrow so back to a busy routine,hope time will pass faster x


----------



## Mexx

Sounds like another busy day for you! We've not done much. Watched TV. I'm so so tired today :( I don't know why. 
Got slight tummy ache today but not too bad. 
I want to test already but I do know its too early for anything to be there. 

Grrrrr x


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Sounds like another busy day for you! We've not done much. Watched TV. I'm so so tired today :( I don't know why.
> Got slight tummy ache today but not too bad.
> I want to test already but I do know its too early for anything to be there.
> 
> Grrrrr x

They sound like promising symtoms Mexx! :D

Havent managed to venture into the garden yet, hubbys only just finished the door casing :dohh: Probably a bit late in the day to be starting now.

I want to poas too. I need to give me head a wobble and make myself wait til at least Wednesday! Xx


----------



## Mexx

Wednesday is the magic day :) only 3 more sleeps to get there!! 

Will you wobble my head too please?! 

We are just starting to watch TV series Grimm. Never seen it before bit enjoying so far. This is def a lazy Sunday 

X


----------



## Mexx

Just eaten my tea and now feeling sicky :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Me too but thats cos i made a pig of myself AND had pudding :haha:

Its a good job I enjoy cooking, cooking for 7 is hard work :wacko:

Eek, Im excited for you this month! 

Wednesday IS the magic day. Or maybe Tuesday. lol x


----------



## Mexx

Hehe .... I love that I'm not the only one who gives in to the temptation of testing early!!! 

First day of the holidays today which is great, however, I'm meant to meet a colleague at 10 in school to go through the assemblies planner. I just want to stay in bed *yawn* 

Hope your children are all enthusiastic for going back to school loraloo ? 
x


----------



## Mexx

Just back from school... went in to do some jobs this morning. It's nice to be home early :D

I just had a sharp aching pain in my lower back. I probably moved something in a funny way in school this morning.... however, I like to think it's a good sign :D 

I can wait to test.... SHould I FRER tomorrow or wait till Wed?! You ladies can decide :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hehe .... I love that I'm not the only one who gives in to the temptation of testing early!!!
> 
> First day of the holidays today which is great, however, I'm meant to meet a colleague at 10 in school to go through the assemblies planner. I just want to stay in bed *yawn*
> 
> Hope your children are all enthusiastic for going back to school loraloo ?
> x

No, they weren't! I forgot to get the eldests dinner money out last night (she walks to school) so had to drive down to the cashpoint- 4 kids in tow- at 7.45am this morning and drop her off at her friends. Ollie refused to get out of bed so I had to pull his covers off and open the curtains and window :dohh: And Amy has decided she suddenly doesnt like Nursery. LOL



Mexx said:


> Just back from school... went in to do some jobs this morning. It's nice to be home early :D
> 
> I just had a sharp aching pain in my lower back. I probably moved something in a funny way in school this morning.... however, I like to think it's a good sign :D
> 
> I can wait to test.... SHould I FRER tomorrow or wait till Wed?! You ladies can decide :)

I'd take it as a good sign- any sign is better than none? I think I am going to order a FRER to do on Wednesday! I reckon Tomorrow is still pushing it even for a FRER. I best order one today if its to arrive by Wed! xx


----------



## Mexx

I ordered some FRER so they will hopefully come tomorrow ready to test on Wednesday:) 

O NO!! That sounds like a stressful time - poor you! Hope they all got to where they needed to be on time!

Have you any nice plans until all the children return? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I have just ordered mine delivery says Wed-Thurs, but with it being past midday already Im guessing probably Thursday! Wish Id orfered them sooner now!

Yes all got where they were meant to be, in fact arrived at school early, lol.

Nope, no plans, its taken me all morning just to clean downstairs- the upstairs can wait til Tmw! The baby is down for his nap and Amys eating her ice-cream and watching Jake and The Neverland pirates so Im enjoying the peace before chaos descends again, lol.

What about you, up to much?

Got a dvd for tonight, no idea what it is, picked it up from the co-op earlier :haha: but it has to be better than the rubbish thats on tele lately?! xx


----------



## Mexx

Whats the DVD? I love films :) Although I think tonight we will watch more Grimm. We've not seen it before but got the dvd of the first series for Christmas. 

This afternoon I've not done much... watched some TV and played a computer game. I really should get some more planning done but just not feeling motivated if I'm honest. I've done my literacy so it's a start at least :)

Hubby is at work so just me at home. He will be home at about 5:45 so will need to think about tea and what we are having in a bit. We may walk to meet his parents at the pub for a drink if they are still there when we'd be ready to go. sometimes they go very early and would be home even more hubby is home. 

It must be spring - I can hear the ice cream van :) 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Whats the DVD? I love films :) Although I think tonight we will watch more Grimm. We've not seen it before but got the dvd of the first series for Christmas.
> 
> This afternoon I've not done much... watched some TV and played a computer game. I really should get some more planning done but just not feeling motivated if I'm honest. I've done my literacy so it's a start at least :)
> 
> Hubby is at work so just me at home. He will be home at about 5:45 so will need to think about tea and what we are having in a bit. We may walk to meet his parents at the pub for a drink if they are still there when we'd be ready to go. sometimes they go very early and would be home even more hubby is home.
> 
> It must be spring - I can hear the ice cream van :)
> 
> xx

2012! I didnt even realise what it was when I picked it up, thought DH might enjoy it! Ive seen Grimm advertised but never watched it, I might give it a try :thumbup: There hasnt been much on tv for ages that I have got in to. I seen there is a follow up to the tv series 'Marchlands' that was on a while bck. Not sure if you watched it, but quite enjoyed that so looking forward to the follow on series though can't for the life of me think what its called! 

Did you end up going for a drink? DH has brought me some cocktail thing home with him :shrug: Id much have prefered a Cider, lol. Feel a bit guilty having a drink *just in case* but will only be having 1, 2 at most. Darent drink more on a school night!

We hear the Ice cream van every day- he lives next door to us :rofl: The snowdrops in our garden are starting to bud and the daffs are already out, Spring is deffo on its way :happydance: Lets hope Summer actually follows it this year! xx


----------



## Mexx

Thankfully we didn't have to go and meet them, which I'm glad about as I had my comfy clothes on and was feeling very tired when he got home :) We;ve had tea and then just played a game. I know what you mean about drinking ... it's a funny one. 
Going to pick something to watch now. 
I love daffs - I've not seen any this year yet... must be more spring like where you are!
Have you had any symptoms this month? 
xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Thankfully we didn't have to go and meet them, which I'm glad about as I had my comfy clothes on and was feeling very tired when he got home :) We;ve had tea and then just played a game. I know what you mean about drinking ... it's a funny one.
> Going to pick something to watch now.
> I love daffs - I've not seen any this year yet... must be more spring like where you are!
> Have you had any symptoms this month?
> xx

It is a funny one, Im not a huge drinker anyway, I had a bottle of Jacques on Valentines day but before that it was probably a fortnight since I'd had a drink, and then its usually just a Bulmers or Magners.

Its been a nice weekend here :) Hopefully we will have more nice days coming, need to start get out walking again and losing some of this podge (or hopefully gaining more podge?! lol)

Today Ive had a few sharp pains low down, directly below my belly button, but thats all I can think of, and i dont think its really a symptom for me i think im just looking out for things iykwim?

2 more sleeps! xx


----------



## Mexx

I know what you mean! It's a different type of pudge. I'm going to a wedding at the end of march and I want to loose a little bit before I go if I can. If i get my bfp I really wouldn't mind!

I've had no more stomach pains since the other day when I had two episodes of bad cramps. Nipples still a little sore, but not unless touched. They aren't hurting all the time. 

Only got to get through tomorrow morning not testing and then we can test to our hearts content :) do you always use frer or ic, or digital? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I know what you mean! It's a different type of pudge. I'm going to a wedding at the end of march and I want to loose a little bit before I go if I can. If i get my bfp I really wouldn't mind!
> 
> I've had no more stomach pains since the other day when I had two episodes of bad cramps. Nipples still a little sore, but not unless touched. They aren't hurting all the time.
> 
> Only got to get through tomorrow morning not testing and then we can test to our hearts content :) do you always use frer or ic, or digital?
> 
> Xx

I have some ICs but Im wary of using them in all honesty- I nearly always get a line :dohh: I do like FRERS, and I think digis are fab when they display the word 'PREGNANT' but they are less sensitive. When i got my BFP with Amy I got a 'Pregnant' and the next day a 'Not Pregnant' I was devestated. I went to GP who sent me to the EPU, they did a scan and did a pregnancy test there which came back negative. They told me I wasnt pregnant. Not 'maybe its too early' just 'You aren't pregnant' :nope:

They did bloods which came back as 20, they told me I wasnt pregnant even though everything I googled said anything above 5 is positive. I had to have my blood repeated every 48 hours (it only went up to 28 in the first 48 hours, it didnt double, so they said i was going to miscarry, then they thought she was ectopic) and scans every couple of weeks, til finally at 7 weeks we saw a tiny little baby with a heartbeat and they confirmed the pregnancy was viable. It was so stressful.

Sorry to go off on one there, lol :lol: but yeah, I blame that damn digi for all that stress!


----------



## Mexx

That must have been so scary with Amy and them telling you not pregnant. :( why do people do that?! 

I sometimes do ic as then I feel like I've done something.... Especially if I don't think I. Actually preg but want to try just in case. 

This month I think I might stick to using frer as Ive never felt more optimistic. I'm just worried about being let down and getting a bfn. But I can't change it so no point in worrying. 

My frer should come tomorrow - I really hope they do, otherwise I've only got a clear blue digi and I think it will be too early for that to pick anything up on Wednesday. Fingers crossed! 

Xx


----------



## 10yrslater

Well I am new here and hope I am asking this question in the right spot. :shrug:
I have been having weird on and off really dull pressure like cramps since O. Has any one heard of this as a positive sign! I am about five or six days until:witch:
is due. And really hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## Braven05

10yrslater said:


> Well I am new here and hope I am asking this question in the right spot. :shrug:
> I have been having weird on and off really dull pressure like cramps since O. Has any one heard of this as a positive sign! I am about five or six days until:witch:
> is due. And really hoping for a :bfp:

I had similar cramps like what you're describing when I was in my tww when i got pregnant with my DD. Hope it's a good sign for you


----------



## LoraLoo

I am weak! I poas- BFN, but it had a very pretty evap :dohh: lol. Why do I do it to myself?!

10yrs, welcome and fingers crossed for you that the cramps are a positive sign!

Mexx- are you going to POAS or hold out til Tomorrow?!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## 10yrslater

:flow:Thanks Braven and loraloo 
I never get cramps until the day the witch shows so it has been a little weird. This morning I woke up fine and suddenly really sick feeling followed by a headache so hears hoping!:flow:


----------



## Mexx

10yrs - when are you going to test? Hope it's your BFP - it sounds like good symptoms!

Any symptoms yet Braven? 

I didn't test this morning. I want to test tomorrow but my FRER didn't come yet... should I use a CLear Blue Digital or an IC test?

I had a filling at the dentist this morning but unfortunately it was right at the back of my mouth and I only have a small mouth and he found it hard... my mouth / jaw all got stretched and it is so sore now from all the stretching - OW!! Nothing seems to be making it feel better :( Any suggestions to ease the pain? 

Has everyone else had a good day? DOne anything nice?


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> 10yrs - when are you going to test? Hope it's your BFP - it sounds like good symptoms!
> 
> Any symptoms yet Braven?
> 
> I didn't test this morning. I want to test tomorrow but my FRER didn't come yet... should I use a CLear Blue Digital or an IC test?
> 
> I had a filling at the dentist this morning but unfortunately it was right at the back of my mouth and I only have a small mouth and he found it hard... my mouth / jaw all got stretched and it is so sore now from all the stretching - OW!! Nothing seems to be making it feel better :( Any suggestions to ease the pain?
> 
> Has everyone else had a good day? DOne anything nice?

An IC definitely, I think the digis dont pick up HCG til it hits 50 if I remember rightly- probably around when AF is due :flower:

My FRERS arrived today, only ordered them yest aft. I couldnt help myself and tested again even though Id already done an IC :dohh: BFN of course. I never learn!

Ouch, sounds painful, I cant say im a fan of the dentist mind, and DH has to take the kids cos i get the shakes, lol. Hope the pain eases off soon maybe just try a paracetamol (which is fine in pregnancy too)

Not done much here today, felt a bit off tbh think I overdosed on Red Bull, just feel really tired but it was quite late when the film finished last night, think Im going to get an early night tonight x


----------



## Mexx

I am so annoyed that the Frers haven't arrived yet but the digitals did. I'm so not impressed!! I'm now tempted to do an IC!!! Lol! 

I've taken two paracetamol but they don't seem to be hitting the spot. :( 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I am so annoyed that the Frers haven't arrived yet but the digitals did. I'm so not impressed!! I'm now tempted to do an IC!!! Lol!
> 
> I've taken two paracetamol but they don't seem to be hitting the spot. :(
> 
> Xx

Well, technically we are only just over 4 hours away from Wed anyway :winkwink: POAS!!


----------



## Braven05

lol yeah, poas!!

No symptoms for me. Feel in my gut that we didn't catch the egg this month. I am only 4 or 5 dpo today but I don't feel a thing. I'm sad....but I guess I'm not out until I'm out and if we didn't do it we still have next month. Can't wait for you to test Mexx...I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mexx

Thank you! 

I will be testing in the morning with an IC and then either tomorrow night or thursday morning with a FRER test (if they arrive!) 

It's still very early Braven so hopefully it i good news :)

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

You never know Braven :flower:

Good Luck for morning Mexx- Id save your fmu in case your frers turn up.

I have a feeling AF is going to get me early this month- wouldnt be suprised if tomorrow or day after, feeling really crampy :nope: And not in a pregnancy way! x


----------



## Mexx

O I'm sorry :( hope your feeling is wrong and AF doesn't show! 

I'm going to the Trafford centre with my friend tomorrow so I would have to keep fmu too long. O well. IC tomorrow and then frer on Thursday I think :) 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> O I'm sorry :( hope your feeling is wrong and AF doesn't show!
> 
> I'm going to the Trafford centre with my friend tomorrow so I would have to keep fmu too long. O well. IC tomorrow and then frer on Thursday I think :)
> 
> Xxx

Have fun at the Trafford Centre- love it there! Yeah maybe Thurs or just hold your wee for 4 hours, they say thats just as good? Maybe do the IC and go from there? xx


----------



## 10yrslater

Mexx I am thinking i may start testing tomorrow I just had some pale brown cm when I wiped and now a little more crampy than I have been so hopefully it is a good sign and not:witch: showing her ugly face.


----------



## 10yrslater

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:A bunch of baby dust for all the ladies on here hoping everyone gets their :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Mexx

Good luck with the testing ladies :) xxx


----------



## Mexx

BFN on an IC today. I've woken with a barking cough - very annoying - seem to be picking everything up at the moment :/ grrr! 

Hopefully test with a FRER tomorrow and have better news. Not ruling myself out as I know it is still very early

Hows everyone else got on? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry Mexx, hope the FRERs arrive soon :hugs:

AFM- Bfn on IC, I did the Frer, I dont know, I think I see the faintest line :shrug: its so faint I cant tell if it has any colour, Im about 95% sure its an evap, I keep looking at it, and turning and tilting it, and holding it to the light :dohh: I think maybe I just want to see a line!


----------



## 10yrslater

So today I only had a little first thing this morning and since has been clear. The crampiness has gone did test this am but if just implanted last night that would be expected. Any thoughts?


----------



## LoraLoo

10yrslater said:


> So today I only had a little first thing this morning and since has been clear. The crampiness has gone did test this am but if just implanted last night that would be expected. Any thoughts?

Ive personally never had implantation bleeding but from what i have heard it sounds like yours could have been :) A bfp wouldnt show yet, it usually shows 2-3 days after implantation, try Tomorrow and good luck! xx


----------



## Braven05

5 or 6 dpo here and no symptoms. Headache this morning though which usually means AF is coming so I'm fairly pessimistic about this month. AF due in a week. Hope your bfns turn to bfps soon!


----------



## Mexx

Hope it's the start of something good loraloo. 

Hope you're wrong about the headache meaning bfn braven :( 

I've just got home an hour ago an the frer have arrived so I will test with one in the morning. I don't think ill have time for a four hour hold before bed unfortunately. O well. Hopefully the morning will bring good news!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hope it's the start of something good loraloo.
> 
> Hope you're wrong about the headache meaning bfn braven :(
> 
> I've just got home an hour ago an the frer have arrived so I will test with one in the morning. I don't think ill have time for a four hour hold before bed unfortunately. O well. Hopefully the morning will bring good news!

Hope you had a good time shopping? Update us how you get on in the Morning? I have ordered some more FRERs :blush:


----------



## Mexx

I've got 4 frer and 2 digis I think. Shopping was great. Friend spent loads and loads. I did ok - spent plenty. Was hoping when we booked out shopping trip to have already got our bfp so could look at all the baby shops but never mind. I got some bits. Just shattered now! Think I should sleep well tonight! 

What have you all been up to today? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I've got 4 frer and 2 digis I think. Shopping was great. Friend spent loads and loads. I did ok - spent plenty. Was hoping when we booked out shopping trip to have already got our bfp so could look at all the baby shops but never mind. I got some bits. Just shattered now! Think I should sleep well tonight!
> 
> What have you all been up to today?
> 
> Xx

We had a look in John Lewis last time- we only have 1 local baby shop and it stocks just 1 tandem pushchair, so I was in my element trying out all the tandem and double pushchairs in there (when i was pregnant with Alfie) I love baby shopping :cloud9: Well baby things- be great if we could actually just go and pick one from a shop window!

Me? Looking for lines all day :rofl: Took Mam shopping this morning and then my friend asked me to pick her little boy up and drop him off at home when I got Amy (they are in Nursery together) so picked him up and thought he may aswell come and play for the afternoon- his Mum was decorating so she was glad of it! And been spending the rest of the night tidying the destruction left behind!


----------



## Mexx

Sounds busy!!! 

I would have looked if I was with hubby but not with friend. 

I love looking at the prams and pushchairs, reading reviews etc. hehe. Good to have some ideas before the time comes. :) I am currently liking some of the silver cross prams but never seen in person. 

Your day sounds very hectic!!! 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Sounds busy!!!
> 
> I would have looked if I was with hubby but not with friend.
> 
> I love looking at the prams and pushchairs, reading reviews etc. hehe. Good to have some ideas before the time comes. :) I am currently liking some of the silver cross prams but never seen in person.
> 
> Your day sounds very hectic!!!
> 
> Xx

I like Silvercross prams :) I must admit Im a fan of what i call 'proper' prams, im not a lover of the travel system types- theyre handy for the car etc when shopping but for walking i love ones with a proper carrycot base. 

Its not been too hectic Amy and Reuben kept each other occupied all afternoon, though they did have their moments! Meant i could get on with the housework as i just ditched it before the school run, lol

Are you still feeling quite positive this month? x


----------



## Mexx

I like the silver cross that has a proper carry cot which you can get a rocking stand for as well. I don't drive so walk everywhere :) 

I felt a bit less poss after getting the bfn on the IC however it was early and it's def been a different month symptoms wise so hoping for good news! 

How are you feeling? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> I like the silver cross that has a proper carry cot which you can get a rocking stand for as well. I don't drive so walk everywhere :)
> 
> I felt a bit less poss after getting the bfn on the IC however it was early and it's def been a different month symptoms wise so hoping for good news!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Xx

9 dpo is still really early! Im not sure how i feel, the FRER has given me a bit of hope, i just dont want to be too optimistic because if I am not pregnant, it will be harder, if you know what i mean. I tend to think the worst and then anything better is a bonus! x


----------



## Mexx

That makes sense :) I hope it is your bfp!!! 

Are you posting frer pic somewhere?? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> That makes sense :) I hope it is your bfp!!!
> 
> Are you posting frer pic somewhere??
> 
> Xx

I tried taking a pic but it just didnt pick anything up, I can see it pretty clearly now but ive had so many evaps over the years i dont think i would trust any test until i got a + on a digital! x


----------



## Mexx

Have you got any digi test in at home? Or can you buy one tomorrow to use in a day or two? 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't caught up - sorry guys - because I'm on the bus into work and need to get off soon. 
Any big news? X 

I'm waiting for ov. Could be a few days could be a few months so not testing or anything this month.


----------



## Mexx

Morning Charlie, how are you? 

We are all in the TWW. 

I'm going to test this morning... Feeling nervous! 

Anyone any nice plans today? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope its sooner rather than later Charlie, are you going to try this month?

Mexx- have you tested yet?

I think I have a faint line on the IC :shrug: I'm not sure:shrug: hope my n ext lot of FRER turn up today.


----------



## Mexx

Bfn again for me. Can see the indent line if anything. O well, will test again tomorrow. 

Good luck to others testing today x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mexx

LoraLoo said:


> Hope its sooner rather than later Charlie, are you going to try this month?
> 
> Mexx- have you tested yet?
> 
> I think I have a faint line on the IC :shrug: I'm not sure:shrug: hope my n ext lot of FRER turn up today.

Ooh - exciting. Picture :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Those indent lines are evil :( Ive had them on a couple of frers now- you'd think for the money you pay they be able to fix that problem?

:hugs:


----------



## Mexx

Thanks. Yeah I think that indent are unfair. But never mind. I know it's still early and ill test again tomorrow


----------



## LoraLoo

Im not sure if the camera picked up the lines at all- its rubbish! The top 2 are OPKS, i just put them there as the lines are similar colour to the HPTs?


----------



## LoraLoo

LoraLoo said:


> Im not sure if the camera picked up the lines at all- its rubbish! The top 2 are OPKS, i just put them there as the lines are similar colour to the HPTs?

Sorry forgot pic!
 



Attached Files:







IC 2 005.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## LoraLoo

:)
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Braven05

Omg, Loraloo! Yay!!! Congrats! Did you have strong symptoms?


----------



## Mexx

WOW!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! 

I'm so sorry it took me so long to notice - My mum came over so I couldn't log on!

WOW! Have you told hubby yet? What did he say? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Omg, Loraloo! Yay!!! Congrats! Did you have strong symptoms?

No symptoms at all really apart from I felt like I was going to come on the other day? Still in shock!


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> WOW!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry it took me so long to notice - My mum came over so I couldn't log on!
> 
> WOW! Have you told hubby yet? What did he say?
> 
> xx

Thanks hun. He doesnt know yet, would rather tell him to his face and he is still at work, I was terying to think of an imaginative way of telling him but have given up thinking of ideas, lol. 

I did a FRER (they arrived about 11 today) and a line came up in about 30 seconds, really clear, really suprised me as yesterdays i just thought i might have been able to see something if i tilted and turned it and held it to the light. I didnt think a digi would work yet, but lo and behold :) 

xxx


----------



## Mexx

Put a picture up :D 

It was great to log on and see your positive news! Bet you are counting down the hours till hubby is home and you can tell him! 

I'm so pleased for you :) 

xx


----------



## Braven05

How exciting!!! I didn't think you'd been talking about any symptoms other than being crampy the other day. Wow. How awesome. So happy for you!


----------



## Mexx

How are you feeling braven? x


----------



## Braven05

Mexx said:


> How are you feeling braven? x

Nothing except I've been really exhausted this week. I've been ready to leave work and nap everyday and when I wake up in the morning i don't feel rested. But i can't count it as a symptom because I'm working a winter program for kids this week and working different hours plus cooking lunch for 40 kids and cleaning up and managing their behavior...plus I only got one day off last weekend. other than that I feel no different.


----------



## Mexx

Fingers crossed you get your bfp :) xx


----------



## Mexx

Loraloo - hope your hubby was excited and you've had a lovely evening xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Loraloo - hope your hubby was excited and you've had a lovely evening xx

Thanks :) Yeah hes really happy, already had the talk that im not to do anything too strenuous which i thought was quite sweet of him. Thought i might have got out of mopping the floors (hate that job!) but he said that didnt count :haha: Just tucked up in bed going to try and get an earlyish night!

How are you this evening?

Everyone else? xx


----------



## Mexx

Aww that was sweet of him. I do think mopping is strenuous and should be delegated :) 

Hubby has a friend over tonight to play war hammer. We had pizza hut for tea and only say 20 mins from finishing I had to run to the toilet and now lower tummy is sore :( boys are both fine so not sure what has caused that :( 

Thinking if I get a bfn tomorrow I may not test on sat to give myself a day off from seeing it. 

It was lovely hearing about your bfp this afternoon. Are you going to stay with us on the thread even though you now have your bfp? It would be great to stay in touch with all you lovely ladies as we've been chatting for so long you feel like friends now :) 

Xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Aww that was sweet of him. I do think mopping is strenuous and should be delegated :)
> 
> Hubby has a friend over tonight to play war hammer. We had pizza hut for tea and only say 20 mins from finishing I had to run to the toilet and now lower tummy is sore :( boys are both fine so not sure what has caused that :(
> 
> Thinking if I get a bfn tomorrow I may not test on sat to give myself a day off from seeing it.
> 
> It was lovely hearing about your bfp this afternoon. Are you going to stay with us on the thread even though you now have your bfp? It would be great to stay in touch with all you lovely ladies as we've been chatting for so long you feel like friends now :)
> 
> Xxx

Yes I will stay if you all will have me! :)

I have actually found second morning wee better than first morning! Good Luck with it tomorrow, everything crossed for you, it would be brilliant if we could be bump buddies!!


----------



## Mexx

It would be fab! Second morning wee - need a four hour hold? 

Have you worked out when your EDD is yet? 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> It would be fab! Second morning wee - need a four hour hold?
> 
> Have you worked out when your EDD is yet?
> 
> Xx

I didnt hold it for 4 hours i did about 2 hours. I didnt have anything to drink either.

I think around 4th Nov. Williams birthday is 6th November and Eves is 26th November!


----------



## Mexx

Aww :) 

Thank you for the advice :)


----------



## Braven05

Oh wow lots of November birthdays lol We would have too if I conceived this month but not hopeful. Definitely hope everyone will stay around after they get bfps! Would be nice too if we could all be bump buddies!


----------



## Mexx

Good luck to everyone testing this morning xx


----------



## Mexx

BFN for me - Used FMU with IC and FRER and SMU with a digi. 

I could see the indent line on the FRER again which was annoying. 

xx


----------



## Mexx

Here is my SMU IC test. I *think* I can see a shadow of a line.... hard to tell if it iis just an evap... probably is... but hey I will hold on to any hope until AF arrives 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2457.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2458.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mexx

:( Just eaten my lunch. About 15 min passed and I had an awful tummy ache and real pains. So I went to the toilet and the same as last night - everything left my tummy :( I don't know what is causing this :( I've still got cough... maybe its all connected and I'm just run down :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> :( Just eaten my lunch. About 15 min passed and I had an awful tummy ache and real pains. So I went to the toilet and the same as last night - everything left my tummy :( I don't know what is causing this :( I've still got cough... maybe its all connected and I'm just run down :(

I see the line on the IC! Have u looked at the FRER since you first did it? Mine was so hard to see on the first one, and it got slightly darker over time. Like i say i passed it off as an evap but it wasnt xx


----------



## Mexx

I've not. Tomorrow I will do another frer and I will keep it to refer to. 

You having a good day? xx


----------



## Braven05

Mexx, how many dpo are you again? When I got pregnant with my DD I was either 12 or 14 dpo (not sure exactly when I O'd) and I had only the faintest of lines. It wasn't really visible for a couple of days after I first tested (day after my missed AF).

As for me...I'm either 7 or 8 dpo today so way too soon for any testing. I probably won't even test unless my AF is late. Still feeling awfully tired and unrested when I wake up...keep having headaches and this morning I woke up feeling dizzy. Also feeling crampy but feels like AF cramps.

I'm not reading into anything really and pretty much chalking everything up to working camp this week and this head cold that I've had for 3 weeks now. AF is due in 5 days so guess I'll know either way then.

Fingers crossed for you Mexx and anyone else testing right now!


----------



## Mexx

I'm not due till Monday / Tuesday so still time for something to happen / develop. 

Working camp sounds very busy! Hope it goes well 

xx


----------



## Mexx

This is the tweaked image of an IC 

I know I said I wouldn't it think ill be testing again tomorrow. 

I take my hat off to all those ladies who don't test early!! 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> This is the tweaked image of an IC
> 
> I know I said I wouldn't it think ill be testing again tomorrow.
> 
> I take my hat off to all those ladies who don't test early!!
> 
> Xx

I deffo see something Mexx, does it look like it has any colour when you look at it? x


----------



## Braven05

I for sure see something where the line would be...a shadow of a line. :shrug: Loraloo...love the new siggy


----------



## Mexx

It's very faint but I think it has the slightest hint of colour .... Will see tomorrow. 

Well said braven - new sig looking great!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks I was feeling brave :blush:

I hope you dont mind but i inverted the test for you x
 



Attached Files:







mexx ic.JPG
File size: 7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mexx

Of course I don't mind x


----------



## LoraLoo

Really hope this is it for you, definitely see the line when inverted x


----------



## Mexx

Thank you. I have no idea how to invert it myself :/ 

I am looking forward to testing tomorrow - hopefully there will be something there!! 

Has anyone any good weekend plans? 

Xx


----------



## Braven05

You two are making me want to test early lol but I know it would be wasted and a disappointment, so must resist.

No big plans, just glad my crazy week is over and can relax a little. My mother is coming over tomorrow and I'm cooking her a birthday dinner. also going to see my friend who is moving away one last time before she leaves. You?


----------



## Mexx

Oops sorry!! 

Sounds like some nice things planned. I hope it's not too hard saying goodbye to your friend. 

Hubby and I have no plans for tomorrow. Relax mainly I think. Sunday he's out in the afternoon and I will do some last bits of school work before I go back on Monday. This half term holiday has gone by too quickly :(


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulation LoraLoo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm good, just plodding along until June and desperately trying to lose weight between now and then.


----------



## Mexx

Well done on the weight loss Charlie! And good luck with reaching your goal :)

BFN for me this morning Think I'm just unlucky for evaps and seeing the indent lines. Never mind... my time will come.

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## LoraLoo

:hugs: Mexx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear that Mexx. I've been out at a craft fair all day, sold a few bits and got a few leads which is good


----------



## Mexx

Well done on the craft fair Charlie :) 

I did another IC this afternoon. It looks like the one I posted yesterday. Very confusing!! Think tomorrow I will wait till afternoon to test. I only have a few tests left though so can't test as much as maybe I'd like 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

FC Mexx. I have tonnes of tests but I'm not going to use them unless I'm riddled with symptoms because it's just unlikely.
Do you have a doctors appointment booked in?


----------



## Braven05

How is everyone doing? Been quite last couple of days. 

Loraloo how are you feeling?

As for me, just hanging out waiting on AF to show. I have my moments of crampiness that tell me she's going to show soon. I am 11 dpo today (I think) and am expecting AF anytime between now and Wednesday. Would love it if she didn't show but I'm not hopeful of that at all. 

Mexx, how are you?


----------



## LoraLoo

Cant believe you have held out and not tested Braven! Remember i was really crampy too! Its not always a bad sign x

I'm ok- really tired.I've been at my Mums all day because we are having a new boiler fitted. Apparantly we are lucky to be alive- the old one had gas leaks, carbon monoxide leaks (the alarm went off just over a week ago) and the whole old boiler had been fitted wrong and was a death trap :nope: So he has had to knock half my wall off and hubby has to plaster it up before tomorrow so the new one can be fitted. So im at home with no hot water and no heating- great! 

I have 1 digi left i was thinking of doing it on Thurs but im really scared, Im so scared that the numbers wont have gone up or that it will say Not pregnant.


----------



## Braven05

Aww I'm sure it'd be fine but I'd be nervous to do it too. It's so nerve wracking. Scary about your boiler. My mom had a similar situation recently but only because she didn't realize she needed to have it serviced every so often and it was leaking carbon monoxide like crazy!

No I haven't tested because every stinking month I have myself convinced I'm having pregnancy symptoms and I test and its a BFN and almost immediately (I kid you not, within hours) AF shows up. So I'm not doing any testing unless I'm late. I also don't think I am because I have next to no CM at. Completely dry and that says to me that AF is on it's way!


----------



## LoraLoo

I found an IC amongst my opks :haha: tested and nice pink line. I need to stop this worrying because worrying isnt going to change the outcome!

I havent had much cm at all this month hun- not when ovulating of before bfp either x


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've not been here. DIdn't feel well yesterday and then today I was back at work. Unforunately AF arrived today :( The only good thing is no pains at all with it. 
I've been brave and rung and booked a doctors appointment. Its not for 2 weeks as I wanted one where I didn't need time off work. I'm really worried about it ... I dont know why. Prob as I'll be admitting there is a problem and I dont know what he's going to ask :(
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I've not been here. DIdn't feel well yesterday and then today I was back at work. Unforunately AF arrived today :( The only good thing is no pains at all with it.
> I've been brave and rung and booked a doctors appointment. Its not for 2 weeks as I wanted one where I didn't need time off work. I'm really worried about it ... I dont know why. Prob as I'll be admitting there is a problem and I dont know what he's going to ask :(
> xxx

If there is a problem (and there might not be) its best to know so that you can get it sorted- it might be something simple and thats easily 'fixed' :hugs: I'm sorry she got you hun :( xxx


----------



## Braven05

Sorry AF arrived Mexx...that really sucks. Hopefully you can get some answers soon though.


----------



## charlie00134

Don't worry about the docs Mexx, you'll prob just get a referral or bmi checked and things. Then always remember you can ask to swap docs. I now insist on seeing the head gynae and they facilitate me. (i hate the juniors) x x


----------



## Mexx

Thanks xx


----------



## charlie00134

Just make sure you remember it's your health plan not theirs. I negotiate with my doc and get involved, if I don't I leave pissed off lol


----------



## Braven05

Blah. So I broke down and tested lol And I stupidly accidentally bought a blue dye test. And I didn't use FMU...and I looked at it after it dried and pulled it apart lmao. So pretty much everything you're not supposed to do. But I thought I saw a hint of something. Which I know could mean absolutely nothing. I'm going to take the second one tomorrow morning but I still won't hold my breath on it because I know you can't trust blue dyes. Don't know how I didn't notice it was a blue dye but whatever, I really just wanted to feed the need to poas lol. I'm 12 dpo today, due on tomorrow. With DD I didn't get anything until 14 dpo so I know I could still have time if AF doesn't show. 

On another note. I went to the grocery store to get the test and the cashier was an elderly lady (70's probably). She looked my order up and down and like looked at me funny when she saw the HPTs there. I smiled at her and she asked how I was and then she scanned it and bagged my items and then, like tucked the HPT into the bag among the other things...and then tied the top of the bag! She made me feel like I was doing something wrong lol I was like what the hell? I'm a grown woman standing here in front of you with my wedding rings on (not that that matters), I'm not ashamed that I'm buying pregnancy tests! I was kind of offended if that makes sense. Weird.

How's everyone else?


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Blah. So I broke down and tested lol And I stupidly accidentally bought a blue dye test. And I didn't use FMU...and I looked at it after it dried and pulled it apart lmao. So pretty much everything you're not supposed to do. But I thought I saw a hint of something. Which I know could mean absolutely nothing. I'm going to take the second one tomorrow morning but I still won't hold my breath on it because I know you can't trust blue dyes. Don't know how I didn't notice it was a blue dye but whatever, I really just wanted to feed the need to poas lol. I'm 12 dpo today, due on tomorrow. With DD I didn't get anything until 14 dpo so I know I could still have time if AF doesn't show.
> 
> On another note. I went to the grocery store to get the test and the cashier was an elderly lady (70's probably). She looked my order up and down and like looked at me funny when she saw the HPTs there. I smiled at her and she asked how I was and then she scanned it and bagged my items and then, like tucked the HPT into the bag among the other things...and then tied the top of the bag! She made me feel like I was doing something wrong lol I was like what the hell? I'm a grown woman standing here in front of you with my wedding rings on (not that that matters), I'm not ashamed that I'm buying pregnancy tests! I was kind of offended if that makes sense. Weird.
> 
> How's everyone else?

I always get embarrassed buying tesats, dont know why I am married and we have been together almost 14 years. I think its because I know that they know what we've been up to :rofl:

Ooooo exciting with the test! Do you have a pic? I have only ever had 1 evap with a blue dye and in hindsight it was an obvious evap cos the line was so thin and only went half way up the test xx


----------



## Braven05

LoraLoo said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Blah. So I broke down and tested lol And I stupidly accidentally bought a blue dye test. And I didn't use FMU...and I looked at it after it dried and pulled it apart lmao. So pretty much everything you're not supposed to do. But I thought I saw a hint of something. Which I know could mean absolutely nothing. I'm going to take the second one tomorrow morning but I still won't hold my breath on it because I know you can't trust blue dyes. Don't know how I didn't notice it was a blue dye but whatever, I really just wanted to feed the need to poas lol. I'm 12 dpo today, due on tomorrow. With DD I didn't get anything until 14 dpo so I know I could still have time if AF doesn't show.
> 
> On another note. I went to the grocery store to get the test and the cashier was an elderly lady (70's probably). She looked my order up and down and like looked at me funny when she saw the HPTs there. I smiled at her and she asked how I was and then she scanned it and bagged my items and then, like tucked the HPT into the bag among the other things...and then tied the top of the bag! She made me feel like I was doing something wrong lol I was like what the hell? I'm a grown woman standing here in front of you with my wedding rings on (not that that matters), I'm not ashamed that I'm buying pregnancy tests! I was kind of offended if that makes sense. Weird.
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> I always get embarrassed buying tesats, dont know why I am married and we have been together almost 14 years. I think its because I know that they know what we've been up to :rofl:
> 
> Ooooo exciting with the test! Do you have a pic? I have only ever had 1 evap with a blue dye and in hindsight it was an obvious evap cos the line was so thin and only went half way up the test xxClick to expand...

No, no pic. I was trying to read it at work with my boss wandering around the office :haha: I'll take one in the morning after I've held it for at least 4 hours. We'll see what happens then. Not real optimistic though but I'm not out til the witch comes!


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed Braven x


----------



## Braven05

Thanks!


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope we log on to some positive news Tomorrow!

How are you Charlie? x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm alright. Been moody the last couple of days and it's meant I've missed the gym, but on the plus side I have still lost a sliver of weight and if the moody is from hormones it means my body might be getting back on track. I'd prefer to conceive without Clomid if I can because then my body might be less shocked by the hormones.


----------



## Braven05

No good news from me this morning :nope: Tested and it was a BFN and feeling more and more like AF is coming on...so it's just a waiting game now I guess. Sad. But on to next month. Wondering if I should be talking to my doctor at this point. Probably not yet. We stopped using protection in July so it's been 7 cycles. Not that long but feels like forever. Blah.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> No good news from me this morning :nope: Tested and it was a BFN and feeling more and more like AF is coming on...so it's just a waiting game now I guess. Sad. But on to next month. Wondering if I should be talking to my doctor at this point. Probably not yet. We stopped using protection in July so it's been 7 cycles. Not that long but feels like forever. Blah.

I'm sorry hun :( Time drags when TTC. It took us 4 cycles this time, but 6 months- as i bled on and off after losing the baby for weeks, but it seemed so much longer. You feel like you are constantly waiting- waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, waiting for AF. It might be worth talking to your Doctor if to just put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

Thanks. I hate waiting. Now that I know I'm not pregnant I just want to fast forward two weeks to ovulation time lol I wish it worked like that. Guess I'd better get a new lot of OPKs and be ready to start BDing and testing soon as AF has gone. Wish I could temp...that made things so easy last time around and I didn't feel as clueless as I do now.


----------



## Mexx

Aww Braven I'm sorry :(


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to hear that Braven. You could ask your doc but I know in the UK you have to have been trying over a year to get help and they may just waffle about TTC & BF. I could be wrong though.

How you both doing Mexx and Loraloo?

I've overexercised today so gunna have to eat before bed, seems like such a waste of time though!


----------



## Braven05

Yes I'm sure I'll have to quit BFing before I talk about it...so I suppose that's out until we wean. So as AF is pending, I've had the MOST intense cramps ever. Jees...I can't remember ever having such a build up to AF with the cramping before. Makes me worried that when the gates do open it's going to be a pain in the ass of a period.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope not :(


----------



## ..marie..

Hya girls so my af is due 2moz tested 2day got bfn have no signs of af coming even though I had really bad cramping a week ago for a few days still getting creamy cm boobs are sore to what shall I do if af don't come could I still be pregnant


----------



## charlie00134

..marie.. said:


> Hya girls so my af is due 2moz tested 2day got bfn have no signs of af coming even though I had really bad cramping a week ago for a few days still getting creamy cm boobs are sore to what shall I do if af don't come could I still be pregnant

You're not out until the red lady sings x


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Hi girls,

Sorry to but in but im just wondering if any of you have ever had a faint positive then a negative the following day?? Im confused???

TIA

xxx


----------



## Braven05

rachxbaby1x said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to but in but im just wondering if any of you have ever had a faint positive then a negative the following day?? Im confused???
> 
> TIA
> 
> xxx

I haven't...Sorry, wish i had some advice for you


----------



## LoraLoo

Marie- theres always hope until AF arrives, though i think by now you probably would have gotten a + test. Are you 100% on when you ovulated?

Rach, sorry no, but could possibly have been an evap or maybe you are just very very early? 

Charlie- are you still going to the gym? If so how is it going?

Braven- I do think the breastfeeding might be playing a part in it hun. Are you going to let LO self wean? x

Mexx- you have been quiet I hope you are ok :hugs:

I'm ok. I'm going to make a GP appt for next week I think xx


----------



## Braven05

Loraloo you're probably right. I told her the other day that she's 18 months now, no more milky and my husband looked at me and said, really? And I said no...and he said oh good, that would break her little heart lol I want to be done sometimes and other times I don't. She's so attached to the comfort still that I really hate to take it from her. It would break her heart. I think I am going to day wean absolutely though so she only gets it before bed and at night and go from there. Slowly phase it out. I just can't believe it's being affected by BFing because I got AF back when DD was only 4 1/2 months. Ah well.


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> Loraloo you're probably right. I told her the other day that she's 18 months now, no more milky and my husband looked at me and said, really? And I said no...and he said oh good, that would break her little heart lol I want to be done sometimes and other times I don't. She's so attached to the comfort still that I really hate to take it from her. It would break her heart. I think I am going to day wean absolutely though so she only gets it before bed and at night and go from there. Slowly phase it out. I just can't believe it's being affected by BFing because I got AF back when DD was only 4 1/2 months. Ah well.

I know I must admit i dont really understand it either if AF retxurned when she was 4 months- but i guess there are lots of different hormones when it comes to breastfeeding. Totally know what u mean about breaking their hearts- i found it hard to wean down to just morning and night but once i did it i was glad. Its such a bond though, its difficult to wean or to stop altogether both for us and them! x


----------



## Braven05

LoraLoo said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Loraloo you're probably right. I told her the other day that she's 18 months now, no more milky and my husband looked at me and said, really? And I said no...and he said oh good, that would break her little heart lol I want to be done sometimes and other times I don't. She's so attached to the comfort still that I really hate to take it from her. It would break her heart. I think I am going to day wean absolutely though so she only gets it before bed and at night and go from there. Slowly phase it out. I just can't believe it's being affected by BFing because I got AF back when DD was only 4 1/2 months. Ah well.
> 
> I know I must admit i dont really understand it either if AF retxurned when she was 4 months- but i guess there are lots of different hormones when it comes to breastfeeding. Totally know what u mean about breaking their hearts- i found it hard to wean down to just morning and night but once i did it i was glad. Its such a bond though, its difficult to wean or to stop altogether both for us and them! xClick to expand...

How did you night wean? I honestly don't know how to get her to sleep without BFing her. She gets really really upset and screams at me if I just try to hold her and get her back to sleep. :nope: Did you have to have to have your husband do it?


----------



## LoraLoo

Braven05 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Loraloo you're probably right. I told her the other day that she's 18 months now, no more milky and my husband looked at me and said, really? And I said no...and he said oh good, that would break her little heart lol I want to be done sometimes and other times I don't. She's so attached to the comfort still that I really hate to take it from her. It would break her heart. I think I am going to day wean absolutely though so she only gets it before bed and at night and go from there. Slowly phase it out. I just can't believe it's being affected by BFing because I got AF back when DD was only 4 1/2 months. Ah well.
> 
> I know I must admit i dont really understand it either if AF retxurned when she was 4 months- but i guess there are lots of different hormones when it comes to breastfeeding. Totally know what u mean about breaking their hearts- i found it hard to wean down to just morning and night but once i did it i was glad. Its such a bond though, its difficult to wean or to stop altogether both for us and them! xClick to expand...
> 
> How did you night wean? I honestly don't know how to get her to sleep without BFing her. She gets really really upset and screams at me if I just try to hold her and get her back to sleep. :nope: Did you have to have to have your husband do it?Click to expand...

We ended up doing controlled crying with her- within 2 nights she was sleeping through the night so i went from feeding her every half hour during night to sleeping through 12 hours solid. Thats when i fell pregnant. I then cut her down to just morning and night- it was so hard, but I had to stick to it because it was getting silly the mount she was feeding for comfort during the day. Id bring her out of her cot in the morning and feed her in bed with me so she still had that bonding/comfort. Then at night Id feed her upstairs in my bed again and put her down awake in her cot. Its not easy! xx


----------



## Braven05

She's here. Blah. :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

Hugs Braven!

Loraloo, I'm still going to the gym been a bit of a rubbish week this week though. Went Sunday, Wednesday and will go Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday. Just gone back to full days at work and been a bit grumpy. Losing weight still though


----------



## Braven05

I was actually mistaken and AF didn't arrive yesterday lol But I've had some spotting this morning so CD 1 for me. On to a new cycle. I'm on a mission this month. I'm going to order 2 weeks' worth of OPKs from online and test regularly and tell DH we're BDing every other day after AF has gone and every one of my fertile days whether he likes it or not lol


----------



## charlie00134

I read every other day was better than everyday to allow sperm quality and quantity to build.


----------



## LoraLoo

Yeah last month I O'd on the Monday and we BD Fri, Sun and Mon. That was it. I was aiming for every other day as i expected to get a + opk on the Mon and O on Tue, but it happened a day early and I got the + on Sun and O on Mon.

Doesnt sound rubbish to me Charlie, you sound really motivated! Well Done! 

AFM- Booked Drs appt today- I go next Friday. x


----------



## charlie00134

I went tonight and pounded out about 600 calories and going for a walk soon. Nearly at my half a stone goal so I'll weigh in and go to the gym tomorrow. 
How you doing Loraloo


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> I went tonight and pounded out about 600 calories and going for a walk soon. Nearly at my half a stone goal so I'll weigh in and go to the gym tomorrow.
> How you doing Loraloo

Thats brilliant :) Hopefully when you start TTC again you will be refreshed, focused, and really healthy! Im thinking of starting slimming world again just so it keeps me on track to eat healthily.

I'm ok, been feeling quite sicky this morning, and just shattered. I dont ever remember feeling sick or tired this early on with the others :shrug:


----------



## Braven05

Loraloo - sorry you're feeling sick already! Hope you can find something to ease it. Yay for your appointment!


Charlie - good for you, sounds like you're very focused and doing an awesome job. Wish I had the time and energy to do that lol Hubby and I are doing a low carb diet every other day and I'm hoping to see some results from that....I need to lose a bunch even to get to my pre-pregnancy weight...terrible.

AFM - got my OPKs ordered. AF has begun properly now after spotting most of the day. Feels like it's going to be an awful one. I'm sooo crampy. Ah well. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Can't wait for the work day to be over so I can get out of here.


----------



## LoraLoo

Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? :)

Not doing much here i dont think!


----------



## Braven05

LoraLoo said:


> Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? :)
> 
> Not doing much here i dont think!

No, just relaxing. I've been so tired lately. Wish I could have just a couple nights of uninterrupted sleep. Heck, even one would be nice. Might take all the kids swimming on Sunday but not sure yet.


----------



## charlie00134

Just been for a walk and now some yums. 
I'm going out and stuffing my face tomorrow night! Birthday meal :D


----------



## charlie00134

Had to come on and say I did it! half a stone since the 4th Feb. Now just to keep it off while I birthday it up.


----------



## Braven05

charlie00134 said:


> Had to come on and say I did it! half a stone since the 4th Feb. Now just to keep it off while I birthday it up.

Great job and happy birthday!


----------



## LoraLoo

Happy Birthday Charlie and well done! Hope you are going to treat yourself today for it?? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Birthday is on Tuesday. I ate loads and discovered I like sushi! I'm right back on the wagon today though and plan to squeeze in an hour at the gym before going to see my dad. 
Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend


----------



## ksilme

Hey all, I have been off here for a while as I think I was getting too stressed and was reading too much into everything ... but I think the break did good :) 3rd (long cycle - 40-50 days ish) cycle trying after having the implanon removed on 25th October and I *think* I got my bfp yesterday :) it is faint but did another an hour ago andbi think it slightly darker so nowni know it wasn't just a dodgy test I might be bake tks wait until Thursday or Fri to test again and hopefully get a darker line xxx what do you guys think? Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Braven05

ksilme said:


> Hey all, I have been off here for a while as I think I was getting too stressed and was reading too much into everything ... but I think the break did good :) 3rd (long cycle - 40-50 days ish) cycle trying after having the implanon removed on 25th October and I *think* I got my bfp yesterday :) it is faint but did another an hour ago andbi think it slightly darker so nowni know it wasn't just a dodgy test I might be bake tks wait until Thursday or Fri to test again and hopefully get a darker line xxx what do you guys think? Hope everyone is well :)
> View attachment 576667

Those look great, congrats! My tests took awhile to darken up with my LO and I never got a line as dark as the control because i just stopped testing. Deffo positive though! :happydance:


----------



## ksilme

Braven05 said:


> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, I have been off here for a while as I think I was getting too stressed and was reading too much into everything ... but I think the break did good :) 3rd (long cycle - 40-50 days ish) cycle trying after having the implanon removed on 25th October and I *think* I got my bfp yesterday :) it is faint but did another an hour ago andbi think it slightly darker so nowni know it wasn't just a dodgy test I might be bake tks wait until Thursday or Fri to test again and hopefully get a darker line xxx what do you guys think? Hope everyone is well :)
> View attachment 576667
> 
> 
> Those look great, congrats! My tests took awhile to darken up with my LO and I never got a line as dark as the control because i just stopped testing. Deffo positive though! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :) xxx this thread helped me alot late last year so wanted to come back and share :) x hubby won't believe it though until get a darker test x I want to get it a bit darker before I take a digital one xx I don't know when I ovukated either, best guess would be 21st or 22nd so only 10 or 11 dpo atm x


----------



## Braven05

ksilme said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksilme said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, I have been off here for a while as I think I was getting too stressed and was reading too much into everything ... but I think the break did good :) 3rd (long cycle - 40-50 days ish) cycle trying after having the implanon removed on 25th October and I *think* I got my bfp yesterday :) it is faint but did another an hour ago andbi think it slightly darker so nowni know it wasn't just a dodgy test I might be bake tks wait until Thursday or Fri to test again and hopefully get a darker line xxx what do you guys think? Hope everyone is well :)
> View attachment 576667
> 
> 
> Those look great, congrats! My tests took awhile to darken up with my LO and I never got a line as dark as the control because i just stopped testing. Deffo positive though! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) xxx this thread helped me alot late last year so wanted to come back and share :) x hubby won't believe it though until get a darker test x I want to get it a bit darker before I take a digital one xx I don't know when I ovukated either, best guess would be 21st or 22nd so only 10 or 11 dpo atm xClick to expand...

That's very early, no wonder the line is light! My husband did the same thing with my positive with my DD, didn't believe it because it was light. Silly men.


----------



## ksilme

took another test this morning and it is about the same darkness as last night, maybe a tiny bit clearer/darker xx


----------



## Braven05

Looks a little darker to me xx


----------



## ksilme

Braven05 said:


> Looks a little darker to me xx

:) thanks xx do you reckon a digi test would show positive? xx


----------



## Braven05

ksilme said:


> Braven05 said:
> 
> 
> Looks a little darker to me xx
> 
> :) thanks xx do you reckon a digi test would show positive? xxClick to expand...

I'm guessing it would but not positive as I've never taken one before! wouldn't hurt to try though.


----------



## ksilme

Yep definitely pregnant digital test confirmed x I believe it now. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130305_212109.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Braven05

ksilme said:


> Yep definitely pregnant digital test confirmed x I believe it now. Xxx

Yay that's awesome. Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

How's everyone doing? I've dropped a little bit more weight (birthday this week put over a lb on), now at my lightest in about 5 years again which is good, just got to try keeping going because it's getting harder. Not sure what's going on with my body as I'm still doing lots of spotting brown, may ask the doctors if I can take progesterone to clean out.


----------



## Braven05

charlie00134 said:


> How's everyone doing? I've dropped a little bit more weight (birthday this week put over a lb on), now at my lightest in about 5 years again which is good, just got to try keeping going because it's getting harder. Not sure what's going on with my body as I'm still doing lots of spotting brown, may ask the doctors if I can take progesterone to clean out.

Amazing on the weightloss! I would definitely talk to the doctor if you're still having spotting...seems to me its a long time to be doing that. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I agree with Braven, 2 months is a long while to be spotting for, get to quacks. Cpuldnt be ovulation bleeding could it?

Braven how are you?

I hope Mexx is ok, she hasnt been around for a while :(

AFM , just done another digi (i know, need to stop) and finally got a 3+ so feeling very happy x


----------



## charlie00134

It's brown and stringy and gross. Looks like old material though. I've left a message with the gynae so she should ring sometime today or tomorrow I hope.
Congrats on the 3+ Loraloo x


----------



## Braven05

That is awful...I would think you should for sure get checked out...maybe you have something leftover in there and you don't want to end up with an infection.

I'm doing fine. AF finished a couple of days ago...just impatiently waiting for ovulation. Got my opks in the mail and going to start testing every day starting this sunday. Thats about all. Weather is starting to look nicer here which is always nice. Winter is so depressing.

Glad you're feeling satisfied with your new digi lol It's hard not to worry I know. Feeling ok?


----------



## LoraLoo

Yeah feeling ok. Im at Drs tomorrow so feeling a bit anxious. DH and I have a bit of a disagreement whether i should bring something up- can i ask your opinions please ladies?

When we lost Alfie in Sept, my Dr went through spome results with me. The placenta results werent back just the basic bloods which test for iron, infection etc. He came to the blood clotting one and he said normal is 1-9 and mine was 0.9. He said this was ok as it was basically 1 :shrug: But it has played on my mind. Even if it is 1 surely thats the extreme end of the normal range? We have a strong fam history of thrombosis so i do feel i need to ask, however DH says the DEr knows best and that i shouldnt question him as he would have said if it was a problem :shrug: What do you thinK??

We have had some quite nice weather this last week or so but back to rain today. Cant wait for Summer :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I like to be involved in my medical plan so I would always ask my doctor a question like that. A good example is now, I'm sick of brown spotting so I've come up with a solution and am checking with my doctor not waiting for them to decide. If you don't feel you have a good enough relationship with your doc for that, ask to see another. 

I've left a message for the gynae to ring me, I'd assumed it was normal :wacko:


----------



## Braven05

I don't see what harm it would do to ask? I mean I don't really think it could be construed as you doubting his ability or decisions or whatever, its just concern. I'd be concerned too and even if he was put out by you asking, so what? It's for the health of your baby and if you're not satisfied with his answer, seek a second opinion if you don't feel it's right. I don't know anything about clotting, thrombosis, etc but if you think something could be off better to check then to sit passively and hope everything will be ok, right?


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks ladies, thats what i think too. Bloody dh making me feel bad for asking :growlmad: Will let you know what he says! x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope it's good news hun. Also, men, what do they know lol


----------



## Mexx

Hi all, 
sorry I've not been around - had problems with the internet and then being back at school it was rather manic. Anyway, I think the internet problem is fixed now so yey :) 
I'm currently waiting to ov - should be tomorrow I think. I have my doctors appointment this week, i'm not sure what to expect or what questions they will ask or really what will happen so feeling rather nervous about this :( 
How are you all doing? For those of you testing, when are you next due af? 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck with the docs Mexx


----------



## LoraLoo

Nice to see you back Mexx! Hope you have got your + and catch that eggy! 

AFM- My drs appt went well, he wrnt rhough my blood again and reassured me they were normal. My placenta results still arent back :shrug: so he is going to chase those up for me. He said we can do it all the way i want and asked how i wanted things but my mind went blacnk- forgot to ask for an early scan! He has booked me in to see midwife on the 27th but said anytime i want to listen to the heartbeat (obviously past 12 weeks) to just bypass the midwife etc and just give him a call and i can go straight down to listen in :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## charlie00134

That's great Loraloo.

I've had a red bleed again today after brown yesterday so not sure what's happening


----------



## LoraLoo

charlie00134 said:


> That's great Loraloo.
> 
> I've had a red bleed again today after brown yesterday so not sure what's happening

Could it AF? x


----------



## charlie00134

Think it could be but it's the the 3rd time now


----------



## Mexx

Loraloo - your doctor sounds great :) 

Charlie - hope it turns to be real AF and stops being just confusing! 

I had the doc appointment yesterday and I didn't know what to expect bar being really nervous. I have an appointment for smear and blood test and got to wait for an appointment to come through from hospital for ultrasound. Hubby has to contact the hospital to make an appointment for a Sperm Analysis. It all seemed pretty straight forward which was good... hadn't known what to expect bar being very nervous about what he could say. I said how long we had tried for and then he said - right - let's do this ... XYZ. Came away feeling positive as we have made a start on the journey.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so glad you had a positive appointment Mexx and I hope they find some answers for you. X


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope they manage to get to the bottom of it if there are any problems, hopefully if there are they are easily 'fixed'! xx


----------



## Braven05

Been awful quiet around here, how is everyone doing? I'm back in the TWW - either 2 or 3 dpo. Fingers crossed this month. Tried to get hubby on board with lots of DTD this month and started using OPKS from CD 10 so hopefully we caught the egg!


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck Braven! xx


----------



## charlie00134

I think i could actually be in a natural 2ww. I've had a few post ov symptoms but I'm waiting for af as I'm not expecting to have caught Mrs eggy as I've barely bd. So I'm waiting and seeing and hoping. Can't decide when I ovd tho


----------



## charlie00134

Helloooooooo how are we all??

I've spoken to maryanne and she sends you all her love and send her congratulations to you Loraloo


----------



## FrizzyNad

Helloo everyone! I haven't posted on her for weeks lol how is everyone doing? Any bfp this month? I got mine this afternoon! Soo excited :D x


----------



## charlie00134

Loraloo's had hers too. Congratulations hun x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww congratualtions LoraLoo! So happy for you love :)
Thanks Charlie :) how has things been for you hun? X


----------



## Braven05

FrizzyNad said:


> Aww congratualtions LoraLoo! So happy for you love :)
> Thanks Charlie :) how has things been for you hun? X

Congrats to you!!


----------



## charlie00134

Meh is the best description lol. Losing weight and I suddenly have hormones so I'm hopeful


----------



## Braven05

Witch just got me so CD1 for me


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats Fizzy! See you over in 1st Tri x

Im sorry Braven :hugs: hope you are ok xx

Charlie- well done on still losing weight, thats fab! Hope you can get on with the job in hand really soon! :flower:

AFM- Im 9 weeks now, I had a scan last week and we saw babys heartbeat which reassured me for a little while! x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Thanks Loraloo; so excited right now; I didn't belive the 1st test I took so I took another today and yep I'm deffo pregger :) see you over 1st trimester hun x

Aww well done on the wieght loss charlie :D x

I'm so sorry the evil witch got you Braven05 :( hopefully next month she won't show her face :) x

As for me; I'm still in utta shock right now lol; I'm not really feeling myself I think the only symptom I've got is a missed period and very very mild cramps that feel nothing like af lol just wanna get thru the 1st few weeks now; hoping they go quickly! (Y)


----------



## FrizzyNad

Loraloo I had no idea that you are 9 weeks hun :O lol x


----------



## LoraLoo

FrizzyNad said:


> Loraloo I had no idea that you are 9 weeks hun :O lol x

Yes had a scan last week and was 8+3. Heres my little Norman. He looks like a sheep on this pic :haha: x
 



Attached Files:







paper 001.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Braven05

LoraLoo said:


> FrizzyNad said:
> 
> 
> Loraloo I had no idea that you are 9 weeks hun :O lol x
> 
> Yes had a scan last week and was 8+3. Heres my little Norman. He looks like a sheep on this pic :haha: xClick to expand...

Awww how cute!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks :cloud9: Id got myself in such a state expecting the worse i cried through the entire scan and made the screen all wobbly :dohh: lol x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww bless; soo cute :) x


----------



## charlie00134

I think I might ov this month, I didn't when I thought I was last month but I had an 8 day AF (2 days may have classed more as spotting and the whole thing was light) and now I'm CD11 and have had EWCM today. (Like a full egg white, bleh). So got to get to DTD and doing OPKs on the hopes that this is my body finally working as it should.


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi Charlie; when I estmated when I ovulated last month; I had no ewcm at all I was completly dry; and I soo wasn't expecting for + on my test; how many cycles have you had since ur loss? I had a chemical in february and that bleeding lasted nealy 9 dayss; 
Ewcm is a very good sign tho; have you taken a ovulation test or are you tryin to avouid them? X


----------



## charlie00134

I've done OPKs the last 2 days. I thought yesterdays IC was pos but I did a digi and it came out negative. I've just got to keep on testing and DTD I think. I had the MC in January so it's been nearly 3 months now. Not sure how many cycles though, maybe 1?


----------



## Mexx

Hope this is your month Charlie! 

Love the scan pic Loraloo :) Very sweet

Frizzynad - congratulations!! WHen are you due?

I've had another no go month. Currently on CD11 and waiting to Ov. I am really hoping this is our month as would be due end of Dec and it would be so special to be expecting around this time of year - our second wedding anniv, hubby birthday, my birthday is Jan and of course there is Christmas. I'm getting to the point where I am tired of trying and trying every month but never getting my BFP :( 
Got a 21 day blood test planned for this month so hopefully find out if everything is working as it should.

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed Mexx hun x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Thanks Mexx :) I'm due around 8th or 9th December x
Hopefully for the both of you this will be your month; I have my fingers crossed for both of you my sweeties :) xx

Don't you find this wierd or is it just me; I went doctors today and I told her I'm pregnant; she wanted me to do a urine test to double check or something :S was she ment to give me a scan date or something? I took my own test today and yep still bfp! And I have to wait a week for their results; very confused; should I call them monday and tell them I've taken my own test and it positive? I don't know what to do lol x


----------



## charlie00134

That's weird, my doctors has no desire to double test me or infact see me. Think it's just individual policies


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yhh I thought so; she said once the results are back I get my 1st prenatal appointment but I want that to happen sooner; I donno what they're playing at :S x


----------



## charlie00134

You don't normally get the appointmwnt until about 8 or 10 weeks I think


----------



## FrizzyNad

Nah; I ment I want them to give me a date for the a prenatal appointmet sooner so that I know; lol I know the appointment won't be for another 4 - 5 weeks; just want a date sorted sooner x


----------



## LoraLoo

Some Drs do confirm the pregnancy though my surgery never have x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Yhh I've never know any GP's comfirming pregnancy when you've already confirmed it yourself... 5 timesss! Lol; so I've decided ill call the doc monday or go in person and tell the I took a urine sample for pregnancy but I've taken tests of my own that are all + ; really don't know why this doc wanted to 'double check'


----------



## FrizzyNad

Is cramping normal btw? I can feel like a warm achy crampy feeling in my tummy which seems to be movin up to my belly button x


----------



## LoraLoo

Yep, normal! x


----------



## charlie00134

Well I'm now classing myself as 2WW. I had a pos IC on CD13 and CD14 AM but never got my pos digi which is annoying. Stopping testing now as it's driven me to tears yesterday and I'm not changing anything! Going to request d21 bloods and see as I may not have ovulated at all. If they come bac pos I will be testing around the 22nd April although may try hold out longer in case. 
Hoping to work away the 2ww with craft fairs to stop me dwelling too much.


----------



## LoraLoo

Good luck Charlie! I personally dont rate the digis that highly anyway! x


----------



## charlie00134

I just bought another 20 test sticks, I just like the confirmation they give. I'm a hormonal emotional wreck today :(


----------



## FrizzyNad

Aww bless yaa :) good luck charlie x


----------



## charlie00134

Less hormonal today but a little irritable. Not used to this


----------



## Mexx

fingers crossed you did ov Charlie xxx


----------



## charlie00134

How's your hospital-ing going Mexx?


----------



## Mexx

I'm going for my 21 day bloods on Monday to see if I ovd. I ran out of sticks so wasn't able to test fully, I thought I had another box when I didn't - oops!

Then I've just had an appointment through this morning for a hospital apt next Thursday for an ultrasound. It said it would be external, but possibly also internal.... really not liking the sound of that :/ I don't really know what to expect. 

Hubby has just transferred to same docs as myself so we have an apt on Monday to sort getting him referred for SA testing as well. 

I hate all the waiting that goes with trying to conceive :/ 

xxx


----------



## Mexx

AF is due 23 / 24 April so will prob start testing from 18th. Probably a bit early but I get impatient waiting. It will distract me from the hospital appointment. 

Does anyone know how long the results from a blood test take to come back? 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Ive had D21 bloods and they told me 2 business days but usually I get them next day cos I'm cheeky. I've had the internal ultrasound too, chance are they will do one. It's not too bad if I'm honest, just focus on a spot on the ceiling lol x x


----------



## charlie00134

I have D21 on Monday too x x


----------



## Mexx

How did your bloods go Charlie? Have you had your results back? 

I had my bloods on Monday and got hospital appt for scan tomorrow. Then have arranged an appt for the 29th April to get the results back from both and discuss what next. Matt has also been referred for SA test so just waiting for that to come through now. 

I will be 5 days before AF tomorrow but got a frer and I'm going to test. Not expecting anything to show but will be a good distraction, for 5 minutes at least. 

I also rejoined weight watchers. I only want to loose a stone or a stone and a half but it's going well so far and has given me something else to think about. 

How's everyone else doing, both on Ttc journey as well as pregnancy. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hope your scan goes ok Mexx, what is that to check for? Hoping and crossing everything that this is your month! Hope you see 2 lovely pink lines on that test!

All ok here, 11 weeks now, scan next Wednesday xx


----------



## Mexx

Ooh not long till your scan! Have to let us know how that goes!! How have you been keeping?

It's an internal scan to see if everything looks as it ahould be. Doc said it was the first step in deciding what to do next. 

Xx


----------



## charlie00134

My blood tests sucked! 1.7 program level which is way below the ovulation threshold and now I seem to be sick. Ovary pain and dehydration, deep joy.
hope your results are better than mine hun x x x


----------



## Mexx

*hugs* I'm sorry to hear that Charlie. Whats the next step for you? 

I've just got home. Glad it is over with now. My first ever hospital appointment. Only thing she said was that I have a slightly bicornuate uterus. *blank face* She said it is when the uterus is shaped liked a hard. She said in most cases it shouldn't cause problems conceiving.

I looked at Google to ask what it meant. On one site I saw that in some cases women with this need their cervix sewing during the second tri to keep baby in as it were. My Mum has told me in the past years ago that I had to get sewn in as I wanted to be born so I wonder if this is something that she also had. I did try and ring her on way home but her phone is off 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Next step for me is just to wait until my next appointment and keep trying to lose weight (I've been really lapse lately).
glad nothing so far has been negative news for you Mexx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well; just a little update on me; I have my 1st scan on Monday to check if baby is ok; I had a little spotting this monday gone a few hours after sex and got a little scared when it was still there on Wednesday when to my hospital; done loads of test and said everything is normal; the last nurse I saw said sex doesn't cause spotting and that I could be miscarrying or it could just be something normal; she sent me home thinking the worst but I can't find out anything till the 22nd April to see if it was a miscarrage or not; they also said my cervix is still closed; the spotting has almost turned clear now but I'm still scared about my scan on monday would they find a heartbeat this early? How would they know if the baby is still there if its gonna be so tiny :/ I'm very scared and confused :(

How is everyone else getting on? When are u all goimg to test? X


----------



## LoraLoo

FrizzyNad said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you are all well; just a little update on me; I have my 1st scan on Monday to check if baby is ok; I had a little spotting this monday gone a few hours after sex and got a little scared when it was still there on Wednesday when to my hospital; done loads of test and said everything is normal; the last nurse I saw said sex doesn't cause spotting and that I could be miscarrying or it could just be something normal; she sent me home thinking the worst but I can't find out anything till the 22nd April to see if it was a miscarrage or not; they also said my cervix is still closed; the spotting has almost turned clear now but I'm still scared about my scan on monday would they find a heartbeat this early? How would they know if the baby is still there if its gonna be so tiny :/ I'm very scared and confused :(
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? When are u all goimg to test? X

Sex CAN cause bleeding to the cervix, the m/w was talking rubbish! I hope everything is ok, at 7 weeks you will see the gestational sac, yolk sac and a little baby with a heartbeat :) Its amazing really.

Mexx, Im glad the scan didnt show up any problems! Have you tested yet this month?

Charlie, sorry the bloods didnt show ovulation :( How strange when you had all the signs. When will they start you back on the Clomid?

Braven- any news from you this month?

AFM- Im ok, im pretty tired but Aaron is taking me out tonight its the first time we have been out child free in 7 years, lol. Little bit excited! xx


----------



## Braven05

No news for me...I'm having a rough time of things lately...financial issues and now apparently job issues. Think I've spent the last 24 hours straight crying my eyes out. Blah. Anyways...I think I'm ovulating soon, been having ewcm for a couple of days...hubby and I BD'd last night...honestly my heart isn't in it right now. Anyway.

Loraloo, can't believe you're so far already, almost into 2nd tri that's awesome. Sad I couldn't join you in first tri though!

Mexx, I've heard of bicornuate uterus...and I've known people with no issues getting pregnant with the condition so fingers crossed.

Charlie, sorry tests were not great...fingers crossed for you too

Frizzie, I spotted at 7 weeks and 9 weeks and both times were after sex. I had a low lying placenta which caused the bleeding. I was on pelvic rest until 14 weeks and everything was perfectly fine! I'm sure all's good with you. I also was able to see a heartbeat at 7 weeks with internal scan.

:hugs:


----------



## Mexx

Hi Everyone, 

Happy Weekend! 

Charlie - when's your next appointment date? What's it for?

Frizzynad - hope everything goes ok on Monday for you. Will be thinking of you! 

Loraloo - how was your night out? Where did Aaron take you? Hope it was worth the 7 year wait!! I tested this morning with an IC but then went to sort the washing and forgot to check it for about 45 mins. I can see what looks like an evap / indent line. I don't think this is my month. I'm due AF on Tuesday. 

Braven - sorry to hear your going through a tough time at the moment. Hope things turn around and start to pick up soon. 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend in the sunshine, 

xx


----------



## Mexx

Well, it's Sunday again which means my weekend has gone far too quickly again! 

I tested again this morning.... got another lovely indent line :(

AF is due on Tuesday. I've got one FRER left which I will use on Tuesday/Wednesday if nothing arrives. 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

We ended up in a Chinese Restaurant overlooking the sea! Was really lovely, so strange without the kids though, not having to rush or feed them, lol, was peaceful!

Are they definitely indents? No colour in them? xx


----------



## Mexx

That sounds lovely! 

I don't think there is any colour, but it isn't stopping me testing and hoping.... not long till I find out either way and then to wait till the following Monday and getting my results back from the doctor from blood test and ultrasound 

xx


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hi ladies! Just a short update; had my scan today and everything is normal; babys heart beat was seen and they dated me 7 weeks + 1 day so I was 1 day out lol; hope everything is good with everyone; I have my next scan in May so not long now; still very nervous about it but at least I can relax now

Hope there's more bfp's this month :D good luck!! Xxxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Glad all went well frizzy :) Mexx, hope that indent line turns pink for you! xx


----------



## Braven05

2 DPO for me today. Still struggling with difficult situations, mainly my job, but either way...I had a positive OPK on Saturday and hubby and I DTD that night and 2 nights before. So maybe not much of a chance, but it is what it is. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Mexx

Frizzy - that's great news :) 

Unfortunately AF arrived a day early and showed her face this afternoon. I always start over night so was unexpected :( gutted!!

O well... next Monday I'll get my results and hopefully find out what's going on and what we can do next. 

Grrrrr at AF! I now wont get a 2013 Baby :(


----------



## Braven05

Mexx said:


> Frizzy - that's great news :)
> 
> Unfortunately AF arrived a day early and showed her face this afternoon. I always start over night so was unexpected :( gutted!!
> 
> O well... next Monday I'll get my results and hopefully find out what's going on and what we can do next.
> 
> Grrrrr at AF! I now wont get a 2013 Baby :(

Sorry AF showed, that sucks :hugs:


----------



## FrizzyNad

Thanks Mexx :)

Aww I'm sorry that the witch got you this month hun :(
X


----------



## FrizzyNad

Loraloo- have you reached 12 weeks yet? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Im sorry Mexx, gutted for you :( :hugs: Will you let us know how u get on with the bloods etc?

Braven, fingers tightly crossed for you this month!

Yes Frizzy, turned 12 weeks yesterday! Scan Tomorrow xx


----------



## Mexx

Of course I will! I'll be there on Monday after work getting my results. 

OOh, scan.... how did that go? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Scan went well even though i got myself in a right state before i went :dohh: Theyve put me at 12+5 x
 



Attached Files:







Iphone 001.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4









Iphone 002.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mexx

O wow! Great scan photos!!!

How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> O wow! Great scan photos!!!
> 
> How are you feeling now? xx

Relieved! Well I was, I have a feeling Amy may have started with Slapped Cheek Syndrome, Im really hoping its not that as I know it can cause Miscarriage/Stillbirth! Taking her Drs Tmw. Theres always something to worry about! xx


----------



## Mexx

Hope she's ok!! 

We've had quite a bit of that in school recently. 

Xxx


----------



## Braven05

Aw Loraloo look at that little peanut! Hope Amy doesn't have slapped cheek! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FrizzyNad

LoraLoo-Aww that's great scan pics! Very clear :D baby looks comfy haha; ahhh I've still got another 4 weeks + 4days till I'm 12 weeks I'm proper counting down the weeks which is going quite fast for me; hope ur feeling ok; do u still have morning sickness or didn't u have that at all? X


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, 
I've just been to the doctors. Blood test was normal and showed that I did ovulate last month so that was good. The scan only showed the bicornuate uterus. The doctor said that this was enough of a reason to refer us so have now been referred to the gynaecology unit at the hospital. Got to make an appointment tonight which we should be able to do online. 
Hope you are all doing ok?
xxx


----------



## Mexx

Appointment booked at the hospital. 2nd July.... so just gonna keep trying till then and hoping for the best! 
9 weeks to wait :( 
x


----------



## Braven05

Mexx said:


> Appointment booked at the hospital. 2nd July.... so just gonna keep trying till then and hoping for the best!
> 9 weeks to wait :(
> x

Sorry you've so long to wait! That stinks, hopefully something will happen before then, or the nice weather will make the time fly.

AFM...7 or 8 dpo no symptoms at all...just waiting on AF now. Really can't understand it. On a good note...it took 20 months but DD is finally mostly sleeping through the night so maybe I can start temping again! :happydance:


----------



## Mexx

YEY for sleeping children!!!

Hope that AF stays away for you. xxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx that all sounds like really positive news! Im glad nothing has shown up, apart from the shape of your uterus, hoping that this is your month and the spermies get where they are supposed to be!

Braven- thats brilliant news, makes all the difference when they sleep through! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hey everyone, sorry I've been AWOL just been getting on and trying not to think about things. Hospital appointment is next Tuesday now so I'll probably be back on Clomid the cycle after this. 
Annoyingly today seems to have hit as CD1 after a 63 day cycle! So no idea if or when I might have ovulated. I say annoyingly because it means I'll be mid cycle for my appointment and will have to wait to restart treatment. 
If this doesn't work I'm going to try for egg share somewhere so that's my next goal. 
Hope you're all doing well x x


----------



## Mexx

Hi Charlie! 
Not long now till the hospital appt. Hope that this cycle isn't as long as the last for you!!

I'm still waiting for my hospital appointment. Its not till July though so this is our last cycle to try and get preg ourselves so gonna just try as much as we can. fingers crossed. Hubby had his SA on Friday and we need to make an apt at the doctors to get the results in two weeks so just waiting for those, 

Hope everyone else is doing well 

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies, was JUST thinking about this thread earlier and had a scroll through subscribed threads to see if there were any recent posts that i'd missed but couldnt see any!

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank hols.

Charlie, cant they bring you something to bring AF on to start the next cycle of Clomid so that you dont have to wait so long? Long cycles are awful ((((((())))))

Mexx, where are you in your cycle? Hope hubbys results come back ok for you both :hugs:


----------



## Mexx

We are on CD7. Expecting to O on Jun 4 and AF due on June 18th. Really hoping we can get preg this cycle. We plan on trying to BD more than normal... this should be more achievable as got a week of work and usually do when we are off. 

We have to wait 2 weeks to get his results back so going to ring tomorrow to try and make an apt for June 10th as its the only day they do evening appts. 

Hows the pregnancy coming along Loraloo? Got a nice bump? 

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Bumps coming along quite nicely thank you :) We had a private scan last week and baby is a little girl, bit of a shock that one as I was convinced it was a boy! 

Went to a wedding yest and seems to have knocked the stuffing out of me, was a long day, so done nothing at all today!

Do you have anything else planned for you week off Mexx- apart from the obvious? ;) xx


----------



## Mexx

Aww - a girl! Congrats! Have you started to think about names yet? 

Having a day of rest sounds like the best plan :) 

We have no plans... hubby is still at work so got a day shopping with my Mum and plans to meet a few friends (and in 2 cases babies!). Also need to do some planning for next half term at school. 

Have you any nice plans for half term or is it not half term up there this week? 

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx said:


> Aww - a girl! Congrats! Have you started to think about names yet?
> 
> Having a day of rest sounds like the best plan :)
> 
> We have no plans... hubby is still at work so got a day shopping with my Mum and plans to meet a few friends (and in 2 cases babies!). Also need to do some planning for next half term at school.
> 
> Have you any nice plans for half term or is it not half term up there this week?
> 
> xx

We've decided on a name (after much chippering away at at Aaron i finally got my own way :smug: lol ) but we aren't telling anyone until she is born :) 

Yes its half term here, not got much planned- in court Tomorrow over our roof that has several leaks all over the house :wacko: I feel pretty confident judge will go in our favour but still nervous! Wed I have the midwife and on Thurs Aaron and I have a meeting with the Consultant that has messed up my results from Alfie :nope: Long story but have basically waited 8 months for results only to be told the placenta was never tested. After digging around i have found out the placenta was never returned to baby to be buried with him (as i consented) my personal belief is they lost the placenta, robbing me of any chance of answers or closure. So that should be fun. Have a 9 page complaint letter waiting to go in! x


----------



## Mexx

Good luck with the court case and I hope it goes well with the consultant - you shouldn't have to go through that :( *hugs*


----------



## Braven05

Hey ladies. Been a long time since checking i! Hope all are doing well! Congrats LoraLoo on team pink! 

Afm, on cd 25 or so... no idea if i ovulated or not. Tried temping but life has been crazy so it isn't reliable. We just moved to a new home, working on getting settled and cleaning the old one so that we get our security deposit back. It's been very stressful! Don't think we BD'd enough to catch the egg this month.


----------



## Mexx

Hopefully you're wrong Braven... good luck and hope it is good news for you!

New house - exciting! Hopefully the stress will pass now and you can start to enjoy life in your new home! 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

They can give me drugs so I'm not waiting so long but they'll make me wait out at least 28 days this cycle, if af hadn't showed up I'd get the drugs on Tuesday. Typical!

e also made 2 big (well I think so) decisions. 1. If Clomid doesn't work I'm going to try egg share, I've found I can do it for 755 pounds and work should give me special leave, so I don't have to give up. 
2. No matter whether any treatment works or were doomed to childlessness I'm going to become an egg donor at the end of this journey. Giving other people the chance to have a family.


----------



## Mexx

What a lovely gift to give to someone Charlie xxx


----------



## charlie00134

You never know who you might held. There's financial compensation too but that's not my motivation.


----------



## charlie00134

So, I've been to my hospital appointment and they've changed the rules. I could only have 1 more cycle of Clomid and it'd have to be back to the low dose, so I'm not bothering! 
Private it is for me


----------



## Mexx

Good luck Charlie xx


----------



## charlie00134

Got to wait to even speak to someone at the private clinic :(


----------



## Braven05

I just realized there are SIX people I know who were pregnant around the time I was that have had or are having another baby. SIX! Depressing.


----------



## charlie00134

I've stopped counting the people who've had a baby since I've Been trying
If we'd caught straight away we'd have a 3 and a half year old now. And half of themail have been "accidents" sucks doesn't it :(


----------



## charlie00134

Hello all, how is everyone? X


----------



## Braven05

Hey Charlie, how are you doing??

Everyone else?

I'm doing ok. Started work at camp this week...7 more weeks of hell in front of me, can't wait until fall. I am on CD 25 today, not feeling very hopeful. We BD'd more than normal this month but eh, seems like my body just isn't cooperating. I am getting fed up with having these months of really exaggerated PMS symptoms so that my brain thinks something else is going on. So frustrating. Hopefully early Fall I'll go see my gyn about this and maybe get some answers. :wacko:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing good, blood test tomorrow :D


----------



## Braven05

Good luck!


----------



## charlie00134

What happens in fall? And how come you don't want to work at a camp? x


----------



## FrizzyNad

Hope everyone is doing well :) xx


----------



## ksilme

Hey everyone, this came up on my subscribed threads so thought I would reply :)

I am good thank you, hope everyone else is well

I am pregnant - 7+5 - had an u/s on saturday and everything was looking really good :) 

and I think I just heard lo's heartbeat on doppler, but I am overweight and it is sstill early so not surprised that it was only a couple of seconds and lo quickly hid again, took ages to find it in the first place too so ... will try again at/after w/e xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing okay, just waiting on blood test results. Little bit sad cos I should have been leaving work for mat leave around now :S


----------



## FrizzyNad

Just wondering if everyone is doing well :) I can see there's been no post since July but I thought I'd just check up anyways.. Quick update from me
Everything is lookin good.. I've got 15wks left till I push my son out lol he's very healthy & kicking a lot :p
Good luck to everyone still ttc; when the time is right; it will happen <3


----------



## charlie00134

I'm still waiting on egg share so no change here.


----------



## Mexx

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are all ok. Charlie - I hope that something happens soon for you. 
I've been thinking about you all but needed some time away from here as I was getting obsessed so stopped logging in to try not to stress as much. We've been to the doctors and had referral to the hospital. I've had 2 internal scans, and many blood tests and husband has been tested as well. Tomorrow we are meeting the consultant for the first time but really have no idea what to expect. Fingers crossed we can move forward in some way or another. 
Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I've been wondering how you were getting in next, I hope tomorrow brings you some answers :hugs:


----------



## Mexx

Thank you :) 

How are you doing? xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm good thanks hun...9 weeks left x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get some answers today Mexx x


----------



## Mexx

Are you all ready for the new arrival Loraloo?
Thanks Charlie.

I ended up having another scan with the registrar and the consultant and they decided that they were going to try clomid. Got it for 3 months, will then do another 3 months if needed. If they weren't happy with the scan then it would have been straight to ivf. I hadn't expected to hear that news when we walked in to the room. I'm glad that we are going to try clomid first. They said they could see on the scan that I had ovulated this month so there was still one more try for conceiving naturally this month before we start the clomid in September. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed the Clomid does the trick. I'd recommend requesting d21 bloods so you know if it's worked.


----------



## Mexx

The consultant said I will have a mid cycle scan and then blood test to check. :) thanks for the advice. In my last natural TWW now so won't be long before I can try the clomid xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed this month does the trick anyway =)


----------



## Braven05

Hey ladies...hope all is going well...good luck to those having tests and such, hope you get some answers! LoraLoo, can't believe its almost time, how exciting! 

AFM, went to the gyn couple weeks ago and pretty much was told that we had to do 6 months of a concerted effort of trying, meaning temping, opking, and weaning of the 2 year old before we could talk about anything. So we're on day 6 of weaning and I'm already noticing crazy changes in my body! Have had loads and loads of ewcm for days. Don't know if I'm oving because I wasn't able to temp well this month because we went on vacation. It's so strange though. I'm just hoping to be regulated by next month, fresh start, see what happens. Also starting on trying to be more active and eat better.


----------



## charlie00134

Hi ladies, how are you all? I just wanted to check in on you. I've had my BFP from an IVF cycle and have just had an early scan and seen the heartbeat.


----------



## ksilme

charlie00134 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? I just wanted to check in on you. I've had my BFP from an IVF cycle and have just had an early scan and seen the heartbeat.

Omg congratulations :) :) :) 
hope everything goes well for you :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you :)


----------



## FrizzyNad

Congrats Charlie!! :D hope everything goes well for you daring :) x


----------



## Braven05

Oh Charlie! How exciting!! I haven't been on here in forever. So happy to see a bfp for you after all you went through! Hooray! How's it going so fa? How's everyone else doin? 

AFM...Well still waiting on a bfp. Blah. Losing hope. 10 dpo today but got talked into testing and had a bfn so I guess fingers crossed for next cycle...


----------



## charlie00134

It's going well, I have a scan on Friday to check everything's well which I'm terrified of because we lost the last one before 8 weeks they think. 

Hope you get your BFP soon hun


----------



## LoraLoo

Congrats Charlie! My little update is our beautiful little girl Alice Victoria arrived on 6th November (Williams 2nd birthday) weighing 6lb 2 :) will add pics when I get on laptop x


----------



## LoraLoo

Here she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Alice 4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









Alice.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2









Alice 1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









Alice 2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









Alice 3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Braven05

Congrats LoraLoo, she's beautiful!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations!


----------



## Mexx

Charlie - congratulations!! brilliant news :) How are you feeling?

Loraloo - congratulations - she is just beautiful :) 

Hope you have all had a great Christmas xxx


----------



## Mexx

Not sure if anyone still checks here but wanted to update. I got my first ever BFP with expected due date of 2.12.2014. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Mexx, so happy you've finally got.your BFP!!


----------



## Mexx

Thank you Charlie! 

How are you getting on with your pregnancy? xx


----------



## Hope1409

i hadnt been on here in ages until i got an email notice about your post....congrats on your BFP!!!! and im so excited to see that you are also expecting Charlie....you are more than halfway done! :) do you know the sex or is it a surprise.

afm, my little girl will be 8 months on april 15. time flies sooo quick it is unreal! i love being a mommy, she is amazing. every day is just beautiful....you both will understand very very soon :) it was great being back. i should make a habit to check back in more often!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Not long left to go at all now. We do know what we're having, it's a girl.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mexx I'm over the moon for you! Biggest congratulations! Xx


----------



## Braven05

Congrats ladies! Still waiting here unfortunately! I think I'm just a dud after having one already. Hope you all are doing well!


----------

